# 2017 Official *KANSAS* Bowhunting Thread



## BGM51

zmax hunter said:


> Out with the old, in with the new!
> 
> Im in Oak, packing my bow, with my Arrow for Addison. Hope to have a Doe down early tonight, but the wind is a bit touchy. Perfect temps for me.
> 
> Just had a rafter of 11 Toms come thru..cant get pics to load, weak signal. I will load them tonight.
> 
> Best of luck to everyone with 2017!



Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## E. Johnson

Hey ZMax, how was your season in 2016? I'm wanting to get a trip scheduled, but time off from my job hasn't been working out for me.


----------



## sternbow

Question for those who hunt public land in DMU 19. 

So we only hunt for antlerless whitetail up until Jan 15th? 
The extended archery antlerless from the 16th to the 31st is private land only?


----------



## zmax hunter

I was hoping to use my Arrows for Addison tribute. She was a wonderful 9yo girl from Goddard Ks who recently died of cancer..
I had the turkeys come in and i really thought about using a fall tag for one.. but,..i was really wanting some deer meat.


----------



## zmax hunter

E. Johnson said:


> Hey ZMax, how was your season in 2016? I'm wanting to get a trip scheduled, but time off from my job hasn't been working out for me.


Please do not talk to me about my services in this thread..please use the pm feature..


----------



## zap

sternbow said:


> Question for those who hunt public land in DMU 19.
> 
> So we only hunt for antlerless whitetail up until Jan 15th?
> The extended archery antlerless from the 16th to the 31st is private land only?


No public land in 19 is open for deer hunting after 1/2/17 until September.


----------



## hunterhewi

zmax hunter said:


> Please do not talk to me about my services in this thread..please use the pm feature..


Hmmm, didnt see where he was "talking about your services" all he said was hes wanting to. Not like he asked you how to go about it


----------



## E. Johnson

hunterhewi said:


> Hmmm, didnt see where he was "talking about your services" all he said was hes wanting to. Not like he asked you how to go about it


Hey no biggie. I'm sure he's trying to avoid some rule AT has about advertising services and he didn't want this thread to turn into that.


----------



## sternbow

zap said:


> No public land in 19 is open for deer hunting after 1/2/17 until September.


This is the only paragraph I can find that says it's closed. 

"During the Extended Archery Whitetail Antlerless-only season (Jan. 18-31, 2016), all deer hunting, including archery, is closed on department-owned or -managed properties in Unit 19. "

I figured it could be hunted during the special extended antlerless from Jan 1 to Jan 15


----------



## zmax hunter

I had 4 Does come in, a set of twins and two 1.5yo does. They all got down wind, a bit nervous,..but i was lathered in vanilla extract. Had to get turned...shot the yearling at 30y,..she ran about 80y and piled up..the 2nd 1.5yo doe came in 5minutes later..she was at 16y, ran about 60..

A great friend gave me a meat grinder for Christmas..cant wait to go back thru the grind thread and put it to use..


----------



## ksgobbler

Nice work. That'll help fill the freezer. The wind is perfect for my ground blind. May go sit in the morning.


----------



## sternbow

Way to fill the freezer zmax. I just got a pressure canner for Christmas, looking forward to using it. 
While I'm butchering I'll cut the meat to grind size pieces and put them on a sheet pan in the freezer until the firm up before grinding. Helps a lot.


----------



## bsstalker

^nice double! I hope to find some trees to preset for next season and maybe use a saddle or sling. These last two seasons I thought I hunted smarter but guess not lol.

Hope to find some good sheds this year, walked my arse off last year.

Happy New Year and good luck! Post those sheds up!


----------



## KSQ2

The Mrs and I are breaking out the rifles to make our annual pilgrimage to Mound Valley, Wednesday, to the "deer farm" to shoot a couple does. We only got one in the freezer with the bows. I have a farming buddy over there who begs us every year to come "shoot them all", we stop after two though. Last year I counted over 90 after I shot mine. It's a crazy place to hunt!


----------



## KS-Hoyt-Hunter

Nice shooting Brian! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zmax hunter

Thank you and Danny so much for coming up to help me to tonight! I really appreciate it!


----------



## zmax hunter

This thread needs a big buck story..

I recently found out that a 10pt trail cam buck was found dead this past April 2016
I first got him on camera in dec. of 2014.
He was known to have survived the 2015 firearms season, but then died prior to shedding his antlers..the 2014 shed was actually picked up just a few weeks ago. No major traffic area,..not a poachers deed...maybe an injury from fighting,..infection..too late for ehd...

I sometimes get pics of bucks, one time, to never see them again,..others you know frequent the properties..

Knowing our deer,..he was a mid 150ish buck in 2014, in 2015, he netted b&c...sad....

This is exactly why i pass shooting many bucks...just hope to see them in the future...


----------



## bsstalker

Cool story! Sux you didn't get a chance at him. Letting deer mature and knowing them individually is as much fun as the kill to me. Had one last year that "blew up" from previous year but didn't see him this year. I lacked on my cameras this year so no pics of him. I'll dig @ for photos n post him up.


----------



## KSQ2

zmax hunter said:


> This thread needs a big buck story..
> 
> I recently found out that a 10pt trail cam buck was found dead this past April 2016
> I first got him on camera in dec. of 2014.
> He was known to have survived the 2015 firearms season, but then died prior to shedding his antlers..the 2014 shed was actually picked up just a few weeks ago. No major traffic area,..not a poachers deed...maybe an injury from fighting,..infection..too late for ehd...
> 
> I sometimes get pics of bucks, one time, to never see them again,..others you know frequent the properties..
> 
> Knowing our deer,..he was a mid 150ish buck in 2014, in 2015, he netted b&c...sad....
> 
> This is exactly why i pass shooting many bucks...just hope to see them in the future...


Wow! What a stud buck!
I wonder how many of the big fellas that disappear, that we all assume were shot, just die of natural causes? The big 7x6 we were going to target this fall, disappeared from our cameras in the middle of October, and we never laid an eye on him. One other guy bowhunts the property, but he never saw him either. I'm hoping he shows back up this spring, but who knows? The big eight I shot across the top of his back a few weeks ago, showed up about the time the 7x6 disappeared, so I was also wondering if he was run off. Who knows?


----------



## snoman4

Congrats on the freezer meat Brian. I killed a nice Florida buck December 26 so I am on doe patrol as well.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## ksgobbler

Out on doe patrol. I've got the rifle with me. Elbow is still sore. If I get one great. If not that's cool too.


----------



## zap

I had a great season so far, no regrets. Have until 1/31 to kill some meat.

Congratulations again to all the buck slayers!

:cocktail:


----------



## Hawkfarm

I had a separate thread this year about this buck. Since he has survived this far, I’ll post some pictures again here. The first picture is from November 2015. In early December 2015 he took an arrow in the right side while quartering away from my friend and I believe the arrow hit a rib and slid in behind his right shoulder. The second picture shows the wound before he lost his antlers. He dropped his antlers early and lost a lot of weight as shown in the third picture. Since he spent so much time recovering his rack wasn’t as big this year. The fourth picture shows the remaining indentation in his side and the last picture is from three weeks ago. I have some more recent trail camera pictures. If he isn’t poached I think he will blow up this year.


----------



## Ruger35

zmax hunter said:


> I had 4 Does come in, a set of twins and two 1.5yo does. They all got down wind, a bit nervous,..but i was lathered in vanilla extract. Had to get turned...shot the yearling at 30y,..she ran about 80y and piled up..the 2nd 1.5yo doe came in 5minutes later..she was at 16y, ran about 60..
> 
> A great friend gave me a meat grinder for Christmas..cant wait to go back thru the grind thread and put it to use..


Now that I'm getting back in the archery game after a few year hiatus I noticed it seems that lighted nocks aren't as popular as they were in the past. Glad to see someone else still using them.


----------



## AintNoGriz

Well, I already have the itch since I got my buck so early, I didn't hunt a whole lot. Went out a number of times with my son. Gonna be a long offseason.

Here is a pic of a stud 8 pointer that I got on the 18th of December. It was that really cold day as my cam showed -7 degrees. I got him 2 more times on the 22nd. Never got a pic of him before that. This ground is just across the road where I shot mine this year. He looks just like mine except he is an 8 pointer. His mass at the bases look better than mine. Mine scored 5 1/2".


----------



## zmax hunter

That looks like 6 4/8" mass...or more...incredible...especially knowing hes alive at this point...he defines "mature"


----------



## NYyotekiller

AintNoGriz said:


> Well, I already have the itch since I got my buck so early, I didn't hunt a whole lot. Went out a number of times with my son. Gonna be a long offseason.
> 
> Here is a pic of a stud 8 pointer that I got on the 18th of December. It was that really cold day as my cam showed -7 degrees. I got him 2 more times on the 22nd. Never got a pic of him before that. This ground is just across the road where I shot mine this year. He looks just like mine except he is an 8 pointer. His mass at the bases look better than mine. Mine scored 5 1/2".


That thing has some serious mass! Good luck with him next year.

Makes me already anxious for my Kansas trip next year.


----------



## zmax hunter

Lighted nocks,..They can alter your foc, make a $20 arrow cost $30,..lol now that p&y accepts them, there is one less reason not to use them.


----------



## Ruger35

I wasn't going to use them on my elk hunt, but for white tail I don't think adding a little weight to the back of an arrow set up for elk will hurt lol.


----------



## swkslampe

Anybody see the footrot article posted by QDMA Kansas on Facebook? Sounds like quite a few cases scattered throughout the state. Kind of concerning to have another factor working against our herd..


----------



## kspseshooter

sternbow said:


> Question for those who hunt public land in DMU 19.
> 
> So we only hunt for antlerless whitetail up until Jan 15th?
> The extended archery antlerless from the 16th to the 31st is private land only?





sternbow said:


> This is the only paragraph I can find that says it's closed.
> 
> "During the Extended Archery Whitetail Antlerless-only season (Jan. 18-31, 2016), all deer hunting, including archery, is closed on department-owned or -managed properties in Unit 19. "
> 
> I figured it could be hunted during the special extended antlerless from Jan 1 to Jan 15


From what I can find you are correct. 
Remember only your FIRST antlerless tag is valid on public land. 
You might want to call the game cop and double check if it's open. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bsstalker

Holy Mass Batman! His buddy in tow ain't too bad either. Wonder if the open mouth is from being worn out from chasing!?


----------



## t-tomshooter

awesome pics! i bet he does blow up next year he looks healthy!


----------



## KSQ2

AintNoGriz said:


> Well, I already have the itch since I got my buck so early, I didn't hunt a whole lot. Went out a number of times with my son. Gonna be a long offseason.
> 
> Here is a pic of a stud 8 pointer that I got on the 18th of December. It was that really cold day as my cam showed -7 degrees. I got him 2 more times on the 22nd. Never got a pic of him before that. This ground is just across the road where I shot mine this year. He looks just like mine except he is an 8 pointer. His mass at the bases look better than mine. Mine scored 5 1/2".


Great buck! Hope you get some pics of him this year, he could be real special!


----------



## Hawkfarm

swkslampe said:


> Anybody see the footrot article posted by QDMA Kansas on Facebook? Sounds like quite a few cases scattered throughout the state. Kind of concerning to have another factor working against our herd..


I haven't seen it, but I'll try and find it. Did they have pictures of footrot? I've got 2 bucks (had 3 but I haven't seen one of them this fall) that each have just the very tips of the pads sticking out of what I'd call a clump for a hoof. One is at least 5.5 and the other looks to be 3.5. Both have noticeable limps, but the one with the clump for a front hoof just hobbles along. I don't know how he's managed to not be yote bait. I sent pictures to KDWP last year and the response I got was footrot. The older buck had a same age buck companion or brother with the same issue on the same rear hoof and I thought it might be genetic, but with the third buck showing up with the same problem maybe it is footrot.


----------



## Hawkfarm

Griz I hope you can get your hands on his sheds and get to see him in person next year.


----------



## AintNoGriz

Hawkfarm said:


> Griz I hope you can get your hands on his sheds and get to see him in person next year.


Man, if I could get his sheds.....Can't believe how heavy they would be!


----------



## swkslampe

That is a toad Grizz, great to see a buck like that make it through season! 
This is the footrot article I was referring to. https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=685722661604896&id=152169464960221


----------



## tacklebox80

Solid start Brian Congrats!


----------



## avluey

Hawkfarm said:


> I haven't seen it, but I'll try and find it. Did they have pictures of footrot? I've got 2 bucks (had 3 but I haven't seen one of them this fall) that each have just the very tips of the pads sticking out of what I'd call a clump for a hoof. One is at least 5.5 and the other looks to be 3.5. Both have noticeable limps, but the one with the clump for a front hoof just hobbles along. I don't know how he's managed to not be yote bait. I sent pictures to KDWP last year and the response I got was footrot. The older buck had a same age buck companion or brother with the same issue on the same rear hoof and I thought it might be genetic, but with the third buck showing up with the same problem maybe it is footrot.


Sounds exactly like what they were showing pictures of for footrot in the FB post. So are you saying these bucks got footrot last year but have managed to stay alive through this season too? What they posted seemed to suggest it was a near certainty that a deer with footrot would die over the winter.


----------



## zap

All public lands in unit 19 are considered part of unit 10 and are subject to unit 10 seasons.

The 2016 regulation book is not the final word on this matter, the actual statutes are. Check with an area 19 warden or wildlife area manager like I did and you will get the correct answer.

Hunting deer on public access land in unit 19 by any means after 1/2/17 and before the September opener date is illegal. Wiha or wildlife areas are included in that.


----------



## zap

Foot rot is most likely a result of of blue tongue/ehd.


----------



## zmax hunter

Please explain...


----------



## zap

Public lands in unit 19 are considered by the statues to be part of unit 10.

That is the law as written, I did not write the law of publish the 2016 regulations......all q's/small billboards on public land in unit 19 say that the area is not part of unit 19. If you check in as you are supposed to by law to hunt a wildlife area in unit 19 you need to check off on the fact that the area is not part of unit 19.


----------



## Hawkfarm

If it is footrot, two bucks showed up with it in the spring or 2014, both the same age and on the same right rear hoof. One is still alive and is now at least 5.5 years old – the first picture from November 2016 (I have close ups that I sent to KDWP, but it will take time to find them). The other hasn't been seen last January – second picture. And now we have the new buck with the same physical symptoms on a right front hoof – last two pictures. The new buck may not have had it that long as the rack is not mismatched on the non-injured side like the other two are. I looked at the QDMA website and what I’m seeing on the injured hooves does look like it might match one of the photos on that site. 
We’ve have cattle on the farm for over 40 years and these are the only deer we’ve seen with these problems. I’d like to know what I can do about it to stem any new cases. 
Zap, if it caused by EHD or blue tongue, we’ve had that three times in drought summers over the last 10-12 years and I have no control over the weather. We have 11 ponds and a mile of creek and that hasn’t prevented outbreaks of EHD.


----------



## zap

Deer that survive ehd by living until the first frost (when the midges that infect them die) will sometimes have footrot.


----------



## zmax hunter

From the 2016 Fall Hunting Atlas


----------



## zap

EHD is caused by midges that live in the mud next to water sources that have receded due to drought, not by the drought itself. The midges get on the deer and infect them. The only thing that kills the midges is a hard frost and it will kill the midges that are attached to deer, some of those deer will survive. There may be an insecticide that you can spray on the mud but I have never researched that particular issue.


----------



## zap

There is a reason that a disclaimer is printed on page 3 of the regulations which states that it is a guide and not a complete list of the regulations.....It even gives you a phone # to call if you have any questions about more legal information.

Hunting land that is not legally open for hunting may result in weapon confiscation, arrest and other penalties......ignorance of the law and quoting the regulation *summary* will not be an adequate defense in a court of law.


----------



## zmax hunter

http://ksoutdoors.com/Hunting/Hunting-Regulations/Deer/Urban-Deer-Management-Sub-unit-19-10A


----------



## kspseshooter

Haven't you learned not to argue with Zap??? He always thinks he's right. Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zmax hunter

From the actual statutes...what am i missing here?

115-4-4(A) is jan.1&2,..no unit 10a or 19

115-4-4(C) is jan. 1 thru 15, in units 10a, 15, and 19


----------



## kspseshooter

115-4-4(A) states units 6,8,9,10,16,17


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zmax hunter

Edited my typo,..no unit 10a, or 19

Forget 10 or 10a...i see the statutes show it to be legal in unit 19 from jan. 1st thru jan. 15th, and havent been able to find where it is illegal,..2 tags should be valid on public,..a whitetail either sex tag and your 1st of 5 whitetail antlerless..


----------



## sternbow

kspseshooter said:


> Haven't you learned not to argue with Zap??? He always thinks he's right. Lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not arguing just conversing. It's not arguing until some explicit names gets throw around and we go ALL CAPS. 

Seriously though I just asked because the way the summary reads seems a bit confusing. I have yet to find what zap is saying on paper but will assume it's correct unless I find out otherwise. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## kspseshooter

It would be fine with me if they'd just do completely away with unit 19. 
It would save a lot of confusion and the deer #s are far from excessive. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zap

kspseshooter said:


> Haven't you learned not to argue with Zap??? He always thinks he's right. Lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am 100% correct on this issue. Public lands within unit 19 are legally part of unit 10.


----------



## bsstalker

Shoot first, ask questions later!.......


----------



## snoman4

kspseshooter said:


> Haven't you learned not to argue with Zap??? He always thinks he's right. Lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haven't you bashed Zap enough every chance you get in every thread you can? Zap is trying to help people be legal and went so far as to call the Wardens...seems much more than you have done. Give it a rest man tired of seeing you jam up threads with your foolishness.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxemus

zap said:


> EHD is caused by midges that live in the mud next to water sources that have receded due to drought, not by the drought itself. The midges get on the deer and infect them. The only thing that kills the midges is a hard frost and it will kill the midges that are attached to deer, some of those deer will survive. There may be an insecticide that you can spray on the mud but I have never researched that particular issue.


100% in agreement with you Marty. I didn't know about the ones attached to deer but sounds plausible. If you find out what can be sprayed around the waterline let me know. I even tried throwing Mosquito Dunks in the waterholes thinking that would help. But found out later on its not a water borne bug but a soil based insect.


----------



## zap

QDMA article on the midge/ehd.

https://www.qdma.com/can-prevent-ehd/


----------



## zmax hunter

The wonderful lady in Pratt Ks who works for the kdwpt in licensing (620-672-5911) says..

The Whitetail extended antlerless season is open on both public and private property in unit 19 until Jan.15th


----------



## avluey

There's almost no public land in unit 19 anyway....


----------



## zmax hunter

Irrelevant,..if there is even 1 public property in 19, its open till jan. 15th


----------



## zap

KDWP law enforcement, the folks who will arrest you ....say it is not open on public land.

Maybe she will testify in court for you?....:lol:


----------



## zap

zmax hunter said:


> Irrelevant,..if there is even 1 public property in 19, its open till jan. 15th


The area is always open but deer hunting is not legal after 1/2.

Call the Clinton wildlife area manager or one of the game wardens in unit 19.


----------



## zap

When I renewed my drivers license the lady said that I could drive over the speed limit.......:lol:

:yo:


----------



## kspseshooter

I rest my case. [emoji482]



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zmax hunter

Clinton doesnt count.
All hunters must use iSportsman to hunt Clinton. 
iSportsman does not have to be used to hunt wiha property.
Unit 19 is actually comprised of parts of units 9, 10, 11, and 14.
Clinton does not fall within the boundaries of unit 19, but again, hunters must use iSportsman to hunt Clinton. If you log into iSportsman, it will tell you Clinton is closed, as it closed Jan. 2nd
Unit 9 and 10 both also closed Jan. 2nd 
Unit 11 and 14 are both open until Jan. 8th
All other kdwpt publications list Jan. 1st-15th for unit 10a, 15, and 19. The kdwpt's webpage shows this info, even the WIHA Atlas lists Jan. 1st-15th
I called Pratt, lady says yes its open
I called Clinton, man there says no, that it closed Jan. 2nd
He was a bit mistaken, as he tried to tell me it is written in the statutes where it describes unit boundaries, where unit 19 says except department owned or managed lands. 
It is not the Statutes,..it is the Regulations which list the boundaries,..and as he said, it says except department owned or managed lands..
So, we have numerous entities telling us that the extended whitetail antlerless season in unit 19 is open until Jan 15th on both public and private properties, excluding the wildlife areas of Clinton, which is not even part of unit 19
With that type of wording, the "except department managed or owned lands" The final answer is...

There is ZERO public land within the borders of unit 19, you can hunt it until jan 15th, but it doesnt exist..if you find wiha in 11 or 14 which is part of 19, perhaps you can hunt it till jan. 8th and then it closes and becomes strictly unit 19 and is open till the 15th on private but not public,..which doesnt exist...
The state regs and written publications pertaining to unit 19 are fubar!

Im not sure why it has to be so complicated..

With all that said, and the current information, according to the Boundary Regulations of unit 19, there never was an "extended whitetail antlerless season" on public lands, either wiha or Clinton. 
I will concede, Marty wins ,..this time..lol


----------



## zap

I knew I was right the whole time......:lol:

Gotta give you an A++ for persistence, honesty and integrity....:cocktail:


----------



## zmax hunter

Only for today Marty..cant wait to have this discussion with the kdwpt attorney..or llyod fox..the KBA Banquet is quickly approaching..if i attend..i will get to talk with one of them...or both! Haha

Of course lloyd retired, so they have a job opening if anyone is interested in being the Big Game Coordinator..


----------



## kspseshooter

Anyone know if the isportsman login is required at Clinton for coyote hunting. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## avluey

avluey said:


> There's almost no public land in unit 19 anyway....


I thought there was one cruddy WIHA, but it might actually fall outside of 19 - so yeah...

kspse - not suggesting I'm 100% correct, but would assume you do need to log in on isportsman for Clinton and all other areas using the isportsman program. I've never hunted Clinton, but when I was at Ft. Riley (back when I think it was the only isportsman controlled area in the state) you still had to use isportsman and you selected coyote or maybe just predator on your check in.


----------



## zmax hunter

Id say all hunting requires iSportsman. Yes


----------



## zmax hunter

All hunting on Clinton that is....and other state properties...but not wiha...in unit 19, 20, 27, and 3,980,675,391 :becky:


----------



## sternbow

Thanks for all the input for unit 19. Usually season dates and zones are easy to follow but that one threw me for a loop.


----------



## outdoorfrenzy

hey guys

I'm heading out to our property next week and had a question. do deer eat hay? I want to find something to feed them during the winter and try to help them out as best I can. I know they love the brome fields but not sure if they would eat brome hay bales? I would also buy any other kind of hay that they would actually use if any one has had experience with this. thanks


----------



## zmax hunter

They are browsers, corn has carbs..they will eat it like crazy,..from what i have read, they can eat too much of it,..i often find where they eat from an alfalfa bale...winter wheat is a favorite, they are not going to just eat 1 thing..maybe a mix of corn, soybeans, and try some small alfalfa pellets..there are many commercial deer feeds in bags...


----------



## outdoorfrenzy

10-4. I live in Florida so I can't feed them all the time unfortunately. And out land owner does not allow feeders, yet. (Going to work on that this trip). Figured if they ate hale bales I could get some and they would last a while. So probrably not going to have luck with Alfa bales either id assume? The area we hunt has very little AG.


----------



## ksgobbler

Daughter really wanted to hunt so we are in a blind overlooking a winter wheat plot and feeder. We have zero chance of seeing a deer but the feeder went off right as we got here and th cardinals and bluejays are eating it up so she is up watching them. As long as she has fun that's all that counts.


----------



## snoman4

kspseshooter said:


> I rest my case. [emoji482]
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks like your case got blown out of the water....funny I dont see you apologizing to Zap but then again real men take their lumps and apologize.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## kspseshooter

Apologize for what??
All I said was don't argue with him cause he's never wrong. 
If you read my post regarding what was open for hunting I recommend calling the warden. 
Have a good evening. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bsstalker

^Are you two related or something ? :icon_1_lol:


----------



## snoman4

bsstalker said:


> ^Are you two related or something ? :icon_1_lol:[emoji23]


No not at all. He just follows Zap around from thread to thread like an internet stalker posting disparaging comments to any advice or comment Zap might make. It has got to the point I'm tired of seeing it and will call him out on it every time I see it. He did it many times in the 2016 Kansas thread as well. He's like a sniper but shooting blanks...

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## zap

kspseshooter said:


> I rest my case. [emoji482]
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You do not have a case...:lol:


----------



## zap

Its a tad brisk out this morning.....:lol:.......good thing the wind is not blowing at 30mph.


----------



## kspseshooter

Ain't that the truth!!!
Be carful out there Zap


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kstatemallards

I just read the article on QDMA about Footrot and saw your posts Hawkfarm. Man, that's some crazy stuff. The deer population on my areas got with with EHD bad (probably just like everyone else) and so far non of my deer show any signs of Footrot. 

I'd be curious to see if they make it through the winter again.


----------



## snoman4

kstatemallards said:


> I just read the article on QDMA about Footrot and saw your posts Hawkfarm. Man, that's some crazy stuff. The deer population on my areas got with with EHD bad (probably just like everyone else) and so far non of my deer show any signs of Footrot.
> 
> I'd be curious to see if they make it through the winter again.


One of the signs of deer that survivef EHD is a sloughed or cracked hoof. Any deer that survives it will have this trait...

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## ksgobbler

After it warms up I believe my feeder is going bye bye.


----------



## zmax hunter

Dicks has trail cams on sale, bought a $140 Cuddieback for $60..
Got a couple acres worth of Evolved Harvest food plot seed.
Add another 500rnds to the 22lr stockpile..

Need to find some Big game ladder stands on sale...


----------



## 12 point

zmax hunter said:


> Need to find some Big game ladder stands on sale...


Cabela's has some big game ladder stands on sale now.
http://www.cabelas.com/product/hunt...estands/_/N-1100103/Ns-CATEGORY_SEQ_104271480


----------



## zmax hunter

Thank you for the link to Cabelas, i have a few Big Game ladders, also use several of the Big Dog Lancer stands and really like them, full foot platforms and fold up seats..
kspse helped immensely, he found them in Lawrence at a Menards, i found them to also be in Manhattan, for $63.18 after the 11% mailin rebate..or $70.99
I bought 5, my wife joined me for the roadtrip, had lunch at Hu Hot,..love that place!
Manhattan Menards, 75m
Wichita Cabelas 112m
Kansas City Cabelas 169m


----------



## kspseshooter

Glad I could be of assistance Brian. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ksgobbler

Found a nice set of sheds right in the middle of my SxS trail while taking down my stands today. Looked like he put his head down and they fell right off. I have a lot of pics of this deer. Glad to see he made it.


----------



## kspseshooter

That's great news gobbler!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ksgobbler




----------



## zmax hunter

Thats cool...can see the mud on em..hope he goes big for ya this summer matt, good luck!


----------



## zmax hunter

Everyone is worried about this possible 1/2 to 1" of ice,..hope the forecasters are wrong...wont be easy on the birds or other critters with that build up..
Im gonna grab extra electrical service parts in case it hits hard..conduit, hubs, wire, weatherheads..getting a few calls to go hook up generators


----------



## ksgobbler

I had a transfer switch wired in when we built the house. Haven't bought a generator yet. May regret that.


----------



## leftee

Hi gentlemen.Been following your thread here and on other sites as my wife and I bought some land in SE Ks and are moving there as soon as our place here sells.Thought I would weigh in on a couple things due to recent experiences.
Sounds like your ice storm issue the next few days is a serious one.We are still suffering from a serious ice storm that was followed by heavy snow,a couple blizzards and ongoing bitter cold and high winds.(minus 18 actual as I type)
For pheasants and deer the good news IMO is yours will be fine IF the initial exposure doesn't kill them.Habitat is the key there.We are heading down this coming week to close on a piece of land and I see much warmer temps by mid week so...Deer will feed easily and pheasants can generally go a few days without if necessary.See attached recent local article.
http://www.aberdeennews.com/outdoor...cle_9dd13021-55fe-50c8-81fd-b9f596ffe72e.html

The loss of power is a different thing.In 2005 I spent 9 days trying to survive using fish house propane heaters to stay warm,keep plumbing intact etc.I said never again.I put in a propane generator and highly recommend them.No midnight refilling with gas etc.In the recent storm we were without power 6 days and the propane generator made things much easier and enjoyable.
Good luck with this storm and good hunting!


----------



## ksgobbler

It's not a 160 acres by chance is it?


----------



## leftee

Hi.No only 140.


----------



## zmax hunter

Trying to get pics of beards n spurs..


----------



## zmax hunter

Tired of sittin at home in the mist, drizzle, rain, and ice. Headed for a ground blind..still have a fall turkey tag in my pocket..


----------



## Yellow_Brick_Rd

Backstraps and Pheasant poppers are going on the green egg for the Chiefs game tonight!


----------



## Markymark6446

How's the hunting in Montgomery Co, just north of Caney along highway 75? Looking to puchase a small tract of land in that area. Small pond, creek, in middle of cedars and hardwoods. CRP fields all around. Thanks in advance for any input.


----------



## kspseshooter

Anyone have much ice?
We had a small amount on flat surfaces this morning. Just raining now. 
Here they seem to have way over estimated the ice. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zmax hunter

Maybe an 1/8" here..roads arent to bad..dirt roads are iced over worse than asphalt..32 now, supposed to have a low of 28..sure beats the -15 from a few weeks ago.

Trail cam has a few bucks, all with both sides except 1..


----------



## Coyotehawk

Overall I'd say we dodged a bullet. Forecasts were predicting a lot worse.


----------



## zmax hunter

Went and sat for a couple hrs tonight, 60 to 80 turkeys came in, all hens and jakes. 1 hen had a 3" beard. Not sure where the Toms are.
Also had 3 bucks show up, a spike, 6pt, and a nice130ish, 10pt. He might be better, didnt get a real good look. They winded me and left before i could get a pic..hopefully the trail cam will get his pic
The deer moved my way about 15min before sunset..i think they felt safe with all the turkeys there?

Wish i could show the birds to the right..lots are not in the cameras view.


----------



## ksgobbler

Wish I could get over this darn cold. Really set in Saturday and it's been nasty.


----------



## zmax hunter

Filled my fall tag with a nice Tom this afternoon. I had over 80 birds inside 20y, wasnt easy to see the Toms with so many birds moving .
Just shy of 20lbs, thick 1" spurs and a short thick 8.5" beard. Used a Magnus Stinger, 12y shot.
Im tagged out till April. 
Plan to lower the yote population and trap some racoons for a month.

Hope you are feeling better!


----------



## snoman4

zmax hunter said:


> Filled my fall tag with a nice Tom this afternoon. I had over 80 birds inside 20y, wasnt easy to see the Toms with so many birds moving .
> Just shy of 20lbs, thick 1" spurs and a short thick 8.5" beard. Used a Magnus Stinger, 12y shot.
> Im tagged out till April.
> Plan to lower the yote population and trap some racoons for a month.
> 
> Hope you are feeling better!


Congrats on the gobbler Zmax!!!

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## zap

Nice bird, zmax!


----------



## ksgobbler

Nice bird. We picked up a new lab puppy yesterday. Watching her explore the house right now.


----------



## kda082

Congrats on the bird Z. Ksgobbler enjoy the lab. Have 2 at my feet right now. As long as I'm able to care for them I will always have labs. Retrieving fools and awesome additions to the family.


----------



## ksgobbler

Will do. The 8 yr old chocolate lab female is totally ignoring her. Went and shot a drake mallard today and the old dog made a nice retrieve. Brought it home to show th pup and it was quite entertaining. It came out of pointing labs out of Blackjack Kennels down at Chanute so hope not it is a great upland/waterfowl dog.


----------



## zmax hunter

Kansas Monster Buck Classic is this coming Fri, sat, & sunday.
Last yr, i had barely signed in and gone inside when i won an $80 target.
I also bought some Raks mineral from their booth..the deer were incredibly attracted to the mineral sites i made with it.


----------



## kspseshooter

Planning to take the family Friday evening 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ksgobbler

Can't stand to enter the poacher classic


----------



## zmax hunter

I dont think anyone there is supporting poachers. Yes, Spook and kent gave the classic a huge black eye, but at least they were caught..
I go to support and visit with the KBA, the KDWPT Wardens and the various other booths of manufacturers..


----------



## zmax hunter

My wife & daughter Cassidy joined me for the trip to Topeka and the KSMBC. Saw several innovative hunting gadgets that caught my eye.
One of them was this trail camera mount, it allows for easy x,y, and z axis setting of a camera into a tree. I like that i wont have to search for a stick to try to aim a camera..plus it works with trees that are to large for the strap to fit around..or even for me to reach around like some of our big oaks and cottonwoods..Plus, its made right here in Kansas!


----------



## ksgobbler

There is a thread on this website about making those. Can do it for pennies on the dollar.


----------



## t-tomshooter

yeah i made a ton of those for cheap, only bummer is if you feed corn watch out for racoons hanging on the camera and pulling them down haha


----------



## zmax hunter

This is the Ground Attack, or GA cell phone mount. Seems to secure it to the riser really well. Its made from the same or a similar rubber compound as limbsavers. Another Kansas product.


----------



## KS-Hoyt-Hunter

zmax hunter said:


> This is the Ground Attack, or GA cell phone mount. Seems to secure it to the riser really well. Its made from the same or a similar rubber compound as limbsavers. Another Kansas product.


But how are you supposed to be able to play on your phone if it's attached to your bow?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zmax hunter

Another guide service in deep trouble.

http://www.kansas.com/news/local/crime/article129885309.html


----------



## zmax hunter

Man, feel like i got lucky with my 83' K10, the actuator cam to start my truck broke..just age and fatigue..it actually broke at my house...so glad it wasnt while i was in western kansas on my muley hunt...having torn it all apart,..i ended up swapping the entire steering column out of a 76' 1ton..im back on the road...gonna completely rebuild my original column this summer and reinstall it..
Basically, when you turn the key switch, it turns the small black plastic cam, this piece which broke connects to a push rod,..which connects to the ignition switch which is mounted on top of the steering column


----------



## kspseshooter

Looks like you had to tear in deep!
Yup that woulda sucked out west


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swkslampe

Had the same happen on our 89 Chevy lift truck. Tore it apart still use a pliers to push the rod in to start it Theft proof I guess lol


----------



## ksgobbler

Got a new buck holding both sides that is probably a 150" worth of 8 point. I've been out every day off working on my land. Trying to clear standing dead locust and some hedge trees to give the oaks I planted more light and less competition for nutrients.


----------



## Hawkfarm

I had eleven bucks come by the farm yard over the course of one evening last week. Three separate groupings with a mixture of young and older bucks. The biggest buck had fully shed over three weeks before and another had shed one side on the 16th or 17th and was still carrying the other side when he came by the yard, ten days later. It’s unusual here to see an older buck carry a single side so long after shedding the first side. One other young buck had shed one side. All of the others were still carrying. I’ve been watching for sheds in the pastures and fields as I drive through and have not been lucky enough to see any out in the open. Looking forward to doing some serious shed hunting, but I’m staying out of the bedding areas until I see that more bucks have shed. Here are a few pictures I took.


----------



## kstatemallards

Nice pics as always Hawk. Your cam census' are similar to mine about 80% are still carrying in my places in NE Kansas. 

That 10 is going to be a stud in a couple years. What do you put him at, 3.5?


----------



## AintNoGriz

Sweet pics Hawk. Good to know that most are carrying. The earliest I have found one is February 4


----------



## ksgobbler

I've got 5 bucks in the same trail cam pic. All holding both sides still.

Oh new house bill to reinstate the transferable landowner tags.


----------



## AintNoGriz

Thats good too know gobbler. I went out Sunday to remove a strap from a stand and just a walk around the perimeter of the property but did not find anything. Always good to get out for a walk though.


----------



## Hawkfarm

kstatemallards said:


> Nice pics as always Hawk. Your cam census' are similar to mine about 80% are still carrying in my places in NE Kansas.
> 
> That 10 is going to be a stud in a couple years. What do you put him at, 3.5?


Thanks for your kind words. I love watching deer and taking pictures. I'm confident that 10 was 5 last year. He is a resident buck and he has a bad front hoof, looks like he got it caught in a fence a year ago and broke his ankle. I don't remember that he was seen at all by any hunter during bow season, which is not unusual at all for the older bucks on us.


----------



## ksgobbler

Found another shed this morning. I think he is offspring of the sheds I found a month ago. Frost seeding clover today and I've been out cutting down undesirable trees.


----------



## AintNoGriz

Rumor of a 200+" dead head found around Marion Reservoir.


----------



## 17ghk

zmax hunter said:


> I was hoping to use my Arrows for Addison tribute. She was a wonderful 9yo girl from Goddard Ks who recently died of cancer..
> I had the turkeys come in and i really thought about using a fall tag for one.. but,..i was really wanting some deer meat.


 9 years old damn. :sad:


----------



## ksgobbler

Another shed found today.


----------



## Hawkfarm

Found two sheds The first one in the back yard. The second about 35 yards over the back yard fence. Most other bucks are still carrying. 



















And then driving through the pastures I found the remains of my drop tine buck in a hedge row. I haven't seen him since December 6. Found him 1/2 mile from the nearest road, but only 200 yards from the neighbors. He was too far gone to tell what happened. There were no obvious bullet or arrow wounds on his ribs or other parts of his skeleton. I sent a text to the CO asking to get a salvage tag.


----------



## zmax hunter

Thats a shame to find him like that Hawk..

A couple of friends and i walked a property sat.. did not find any antlers. Making lots of pictures and mental notes of rubs, scrapes, and trails.

If anyone sees the annual AT turkey hunting contest sign up page, please post a link..dont want to miss it again..


----------



## AintNoGriz

Man, thats a bummer Hawk.


----------



## 12-Ringer

No matter what the cause, it sure is a sad end to a great buck...


----------



## kspseshooter

That's a bummer hawk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swkslampe

Man I hope you get to keep the rack though.


----------



## AintNoGriz

Anyone go out this weekend for a hike? I think I may go stomping some this weekend.


----------



## kspseshooter

Wanted to get out but was too busy. 
Was grilling on the deck Saturday evening and has mosquitoes buzzing around 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ksgobbler

Split close to 2 tons of firewood last weekend. Daughter had the first tick of the year on her.


----------



## KS-Hoyt-Hunter

My yard is greening up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kspseshooter

I mowed mine Saturday! It needed one final mowing last fall that it never got. Lotta green under that brown!!
Reseeded a bunch as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ksgobbler

Brome and fescue greening up in the fields. Need to hit them with some fire if the trend continues to give the WSG a better chance.


----------



## KS-Hoyt-Hunter

kspseshooter said:


> I mowed mine Saturday! It needed one final mowing last fall that it never got. Lotta green under that brown!!
> Reseeded a bunch as well.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha. That's terrible. Mine could've used one final mow last fall. It's not that bad. We got a little rain over the weekend and if these warm temps keep up, I'll probably be mowing in a couple weeks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KSNimrod

Hiked around 5 miles on Sunday. My son found this one early in the walk and it's the only one we found all afternoon.


----------



## Hawkfarm

KSNimrod said:


> Hiked around 5 miles on Sunday. My son found this one early in the walk and it's the only one we found all afternoon.


Nice find. I walked one-half mile of creek to check the major crossings and found nothing. Two small sheds were found in a bean stubble field. I'm still seeing more bucks that are carrying versus those that have shed.


----------



## kspseshooter

Brother saw a group of 5 over the weekend all still carrying. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxemus

zmax hunter said:


> Thats a shame to find him like that Hawk..
> 
> A couple of friends and i walked a property sat.. did not find any antlers. Making lots of pictures and mental notes of rubs, scrapes, and trails.
> 
> If anyone sees the annual AT turkey hunting contest sign up page, please post a link..dont want to miss it again..


Joe says he might not run it this year.


----------



## iviec

Aren't they normally shed by now?


----------



## zmax hunter

If there is not an AT turkey hunting contest and any one is wanting to participate, there is an active sign up sheet on Huntingnet.com


----------



## zmax hunter

Always wondered where this buck went, i had him on trail cam in 12' hardhorn and again in 13', but in velvet..appears to have nearly completed his growth about the time of his death. No broken points due to rubbing or fighting..there were still numerous other bucks on the property that year..so i doubt ehd..cod unknown, 16 scorables..might have been a beast in 14'.

Found 1 small 4pt shed today..

also excited to have picked up a new 320a property..hope to shed it after the approaching storm front..maybe wait till 2nd week of march.


----------



## kspseshooter

Nice find Brian. He looks to have had some tremendous potential 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zmax hunter

He was very similar to another buck i had on cam, which we killed in 13', a 173" 17pt,..i never got their pics together..not always running a cam on the property..i had mistaken this buck for the other,i always wondered why i couldnt find any of his sheds, ..there was also a beast of a 10pt with a huge base dagger,..another 170s buck..havent seen him since 13' either...they come and the go... and then we kill a 173" 8pt who ive never seen before...
travelling bucks..is what ive often thought, yet i think some simply die and we never find them...thinking they just moved on...


----------



## Hawkfarm

Xmas. Do you ever get the teeth aged on those skull finds? And if so do you do it yourself or send them out for aging?


----------



## Maxemus

zmax hunter said:


> He was very similar to another buck i had on cam, which we killed in 13', a 173" 17pt,..i never got their pics together..not always running a cam on the property..i had mistaken this buck for the other,i always wondered why i couldnt find any of his sheds, ..there was also a beast of a 10pt with a huge base dagger,..another 170s buck..havent seen him since 13' either...they come and the go... and then we kill a 173" 8pt who ive never seen before...
> travelling bucks..is what ive often thought, yet i think some simply die and we never find them...thinking they just moved on...


Turkey contest sign ups started today Brian


----------



## zmax hunter

No sir, i dont try to age any of them


----------



## zmax hunter

Thank you Ernie!
Turkey contest signup is here!

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=4805993&p=1101016801&posted=1#post1101016801


----------



## swkslampe

Picking up some sheds here out west, all on wheat. Seems the deer are out in more open areas like pastures near big wheat fields with the warm weather. Haven't found any along the creeks. Also found a nice buck my buddy couldn't find in November.


----------



## ksgobbler

The flu sucks


----------



## kspseshooter

Amen to that ksgobbler. I've felt like crap the last couple days 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iviec

Our cams are still showing bucks holding their antlers. Prolly 70% still holding. Any other reports? Aren't they typically dropping b now?


----------



## kstatemallards

iviec said:


> Our cams are still showing bucks holding their antlers. Prolly 70% still holding. Any other reports? Aren't they typically dropping b now?


I'm guessing 25% where I'm at. NE Kansas


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AintNoGriz

Took the dog for a hike on one property but did not find anything.


----------



## KSNimrod

Got a text from a buddy this morning that saw 20 plus deer in a wheat field including 4 nice bucks all carrying both sides still. It sure seems like quite a few around here aren't shed yet.


----------



## Hawkfarm

I had some older bucks that shed over the last week. Only two of the bucks that came by the farm yard on Friday and Saturday still had not fully shed. These two were doing some light wrestling in the back yard on Saturday morning and I was hoping that an antler or two might fall off but no such luck. The one buck is also in the night picture. I did find a shed from a spike in a native grass patch. A soon as at least one of these two bucks shed I'm going through the sanctuaries.


----------



## kstatemallards

I've started walking the bedding areas. Found 15 sheds so far and found this stud a few days ago.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KS-Hoyt-Hunter

Walked 5+ miles this morning with a buddy over a couple different properties. Between the two of us we found 0 sheds. These were all his properties and he couldn't believe it. He went out yesterday to some other properties and walked all day and he said he found 1. The places he took me to were tore up with sign. Just not antlers. We were NW of Salina


----------



## Hawkfarm

Nice find KSUMallards. You're better than a shed dog.


----------



## outdoorfrenzy

I'm heading out this weekend for 3 days of walking. I have to go out early to beat all the local shed poachers who take advantage of the unlocked gates. if I wait till mid march the property looks like a grid map of 4 wheeler tracks when I arrive unfortunately.....


----------



## t-tomshooter

i also think the deer are holding longer than usual here in MO


----------



## kspseshooter

Picked him up today


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kstatemallards

kspseshooter said:


> Picked him up today
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great buck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KSQ2

Great buck, and that's way too good-looking of a mount to leave on the barn...:wink:


----------



## kspseshooter

I let him inside![emoji6]










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AintNoGriz

Nice mount!!


----------



## SB80

Damn that's a nice deer on the right. They both good but damn the one is awesome


----------



## AintNoGriz

Went to my #1 spot and put in some leg work. Found 0 sheds. Ahh, that is always a big disappointment.


----------



## Hawkfarm

Nice buck kspse. I checked several fence and creek crossings and timber pinches and found 0. Then Zigzagged over 1/2 to 3/4 mile of overgrown pasture yesterday and kicked deer out but found no sheds. Then driving back through the farm to the house I watched 11 run out of the creek bottom and across a pasture into more timber and two were still carrying antlers. I guess I'll still wait some more to check the sanctuaries. Squirrels probably know where the current sheds are.


----------



## ksgobbler

Wish the wind would die down. I need to burn. Don't want it to turn out like it did in Hutchinson.


----------



## KSQ2

So far I'm calling 2017 the year of the wind, it seems like everyday it's blowing 20+.


----------



## kspseshooter

Hoping it will blow up a rain tonight, it's getting pretty dry. 
Not good for this early in the year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kda082

Warm and windy here in NE KS. Poison ivy should be in full swing by turkey opener.


----------



## iviec

Found 26 sheds this weekend


----------



## swkslampe

iviec said:


> Found 26 sheds this weekend


Pics!


----------



## AintNoGriz

iviec said:


> Found 26 sheds this weekend


What a tease!!


----------



## KSQ2

I have a buddy who is somewhat compulsive when it comes to sheds every year. So far this year he's found 24, the funny thing is, he usually finds them in big timber; this year he's found most in pasture ground. He shed hunts in montgomery and Chautauqua counties.
I, on the other hand, have only found 2 so far, but he walks farther in one day than I walk all spring.
Completely off topic, but it was nice to get a little rain last night.


----------



## kspseshooter

Anyone bowhunted antelope on public ground in KS?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AintNoGriz

Found a shed today. Small 4 point side. Kicked out some deer and one buck the size of the shed I found was carrying both sides.


----------



## zmax hunter

I picked up a nice 4pt with an interesting g2 flyer.

What are your questions about pronghorn kpse? I might be able to help.

Really mild winter, turkey season is practically here..


----------



## kspseshooter

Just curious what areas anyone has been to mainly. I might look into giving it a shot this fall. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zmax hunter

Pm sent, Best of Luck!


----------



## Jerm

Here's a buck that my wife and I have 6 years history with...found at least one of his sheds for the last 6 years(excluding last year)....We believe he was 9-10 years old with this set of antlers...























He was a 180 classer in his prime two years ago....


----------



## rhs341

^^^^WOW....awesome!!!!


----------



## KSNimrod

Put on a few miles with a friend on Sunday. Here's what we found. All in a creek bottom and strangely enough nothing in the wheat fields on either side of the creek??


----------



## zmax hunter

By now, all of the wheat fields have been sprayed, if the spray rig drivers see sheds, they typically always stop to pick them up..can easily save a $2000 tractor/combine tire bill.


----------



## kspseshooter

And depending on the sprayer driver, they very well could've threw them into the creek bottom!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ksgobbler

Really getting the itch to burn my native grass. Bet there are some sheds hiding in it. Got a nice bedding area 75 yards from the house that I hope has a few but the grass is super thick.


----------



## AintNoGriz

FIL was driving around last night and saw tons of deer. Saw 3 bucks carrying both sides and one 1/2 rack. All bucks were not very big though he said.


----------



## zmax hunter

I had a small controlled burn i was planning to do,..but we are still in a burn ban.


----------



## KSNimrod

zmax hunter said:


> By now, all of the wheat fields have been sprayed, if the spray rig drivers see sheds, they typically always stop to pick them up..can easily save a $2000 tractor/combine tire bill.


I saw the wide tracks in the fields and thought the same thing. It would be a pretty good vantage point that high off the ground and flying across the short wheat fields! Wonder if anybody ever looks for sheds now on wheat/alfalfa, etc. with a drone??


----------



## swkslampe

KSNimrod said:


> I saw the wide tracks in the fields and thought the same thing. It would be a pretty good vantage point that high off the ground and flying across the short wheat fields! Wonder if anybody ever looks for sheds now on wheat/alfalfa, etc. with a drone??


It's been on my "things to try" list. Still want to train a lab to find sheds before I go full drone mode lol. From what I've read you can't see much on the cheaper drones because of the wide angle lens on them unless you get down real close. Also the wind out here blows 30mph every day it seems like, not ideal for drone flying. 30 min. flying time isn't much, for now I will keep glassing & burning boot leather. Wheat is getting too tall here to glass already, some spray rig driving buddies of mine pick up quite a few sheds every year.


----------



## ksgobbler

Burned 5 acres today. Need a 5-10 mph wind out of the North or NW to finish the job.


----------



## kempoca

oilcitywyo.com/crime/2017/03/14/men-charged-poaching-illegal-wyoming-hunt-featured-television-video/

The Kardashians of Bowhunting...


----------



## KS-Hoyt-Hunter

Went out and did some coyote hunting tonight. Checked my camera while I was there. Had several bucks on camera that had totally shed. Then saw 8-9 deer while hunting tonight and a couple of them were bucks and they had shed as well. Could've been the same ones from my camera. I saw my #1 buck for this fall. He had shed so I need to go do some looking and see if I can find any. I hadn't seen him since late January so I was glad to see him. 

We shot 1 coyote tonight. He ran onto the neighbor's property and I don't have permission on it so we couldn't retrieve him. The land owner has lost all his barn cats and they got a couple baby sheep. So he's really wanting to kill a bunch. Glad to help him out! Haha. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iviec

Any word on the NR tag number increase. I heard there is a significant increase in the number of tags for draw this year in much of the state but can't find anything on the web site.


----------



## zmax hunter

You heard...?
Like from a bird? Fairy? A burning bush? Stir that pot man..


----------



## kspseshooter

Needs to be a significant DECREASE not increase 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iviec

zmax hunter said:


> You heard...?
> Like from a bird? Fairy? A burning bush? Stir that pot man..


a friend called into parks and wildlife. that's what he was told


----------



## Deone

On a property that my kids and I typically find as huge number of sheds, walking the same places as always I found 3. Yep, an increase in tags is needed. I have nothing factual but I can tell you by observation and hunting, the deer numbers in NW kansas are in serious trouble. Especially the whitetails....mule deer does are ok but the older age structure bucks is very, very bleak. I'm not a Debbie downer either, just being realistic. 
Deone


----------



## zmax hunter

The state is considering large reductions in opportunity for Mule deer, they plan to start with reductions in the firearms any deer tags. they also say that other opportunity, from muzzleloader to statewide archery any deer permits may need further restrictions, but dont believe any of those changes will be made for 2017..
As for more nr whitetail tags, the Secretary is authorized to make those changes..if any are made, i believe it will be made at this months meeting.
It is live streamed if any one wants to watch..
I believe the commission mtg is in topeka..if anyone want to attend..im not familiar with how it all works but there is a way for people to be able to talk,..if you have something you wish to say to the commissioners.


----------



## zmax hunter

The next Comms mtg is March 23rd, in Topeka. Probably so the legislature and gov can pull the strings.

http://ksoutdoors.com/KDWPT-Info/Commission


----------



## Deone

Thanks for the info....wish they were closer. I have made calls to voice my opinion, seems like I'm not the only one so hopefully they are listening. Not sure the archery needs to be touched but the OTC MUZZLELOADING RIFLE may need to be reconsidered. Need deer taken for sure, I'm not against the rifle tags but too many mule deer taken with the any season wt tags too IMO.


----------



## iviec

crossbow inclusion was a major mistake.


----------



## zmax hunter

Teams are posted for 80 of you non-winners, lol

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=4879409


----------



## zmax hunter

207net 6pt, insane


http://www.wideopenspaces.com/insanely-huge-six-point-frame-buck-scores-214-inches/


----------



## kspseshooter

Amazing buck


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swkslampe

I took a survey that was emailed to me & at the end it had a question about mule deer opportunities in western Kansas. I wrote a paragraph or two explaining what I've noticed in the past 10 years or so, which is steady decline. I've seen no more than a handful mule bucks this year, & I travel a lot of ground.


----------



## zmax hunter

The state should have imposed restrictions a decade ago..they are the greediest outfitter in the state.. conservation is not a limitation on their management..unless its property they own..


----------



## Hawkfarm

This one is still carrying. The only way I may get his sheds is to find him, catch him, hogtie him and then wrestle him for the antlers. Fat chance. 










And a couple of button bucks. The one with the ear notch is an orphan. His mother disappeared last July and he is a regular around the farm yard.


----------



## AintNoGriz

Great pics Hawkfarm.

What makes the deer come into your yard? Do you have feed there? Just curious.


----------



## Hawkfarm

AintNoGriz said:


> Great pics Hawkfarm.
> 
> What makes the deer come into your yard? Do you have feed there? Just curious.


Yes, feed, and not being hassled. Photography is my hobby. I started feeding the birds and turkeys in the farm yard over 20 years ago to get close ups. I started using trail cameras in 2004 and used corn to get deer to stop for the trail cam pics, if the cows didn't get to it first. The house sits in a lesser travel corridor between bedding areas and eventually the deer started coming around in daylight for the cracked corn and sunflower seeds (and later whole corn) put out for the birds. I also prohibited any hunting close to the house and I tried not to disturb the turkeys and deer when they came around the house. Some does got less leery (feeling "comfortable" is not a good term for them as they are on high alert when they are in the yard) about coming around the farm yard and bringing their fawns around, and bucks started showing up as well. I bent some travel patterns and it has mushroomed. Every deer on the farm knows exactly who I am and also knows the farm truck. Depending on the temperature and the wind direction, some days I may have 1 or 2 or a hand full of deer visitors in or around the yard and some days many more (2 weeks ago with the cold snap I had 37 deer one evening) and it is not unusual to wake up before daybreak and find deer bedded in the yard. A very big reason is that there has been no rifle hunting allowed on the farm for over 35 years and we attract more deer. The deer are not tame, they are bow hunted and will be run around in turkey season. But when they are around the farm yard they are treated as guests, and my photography subjects.


----------



## swkslampe

Hawkfarm said:


> Yes, feed, and not being hassled. Photography is my hobby. I started feeding the birds and turkeys in the farm yard over 20 years ago to get close ups. I started using trail cameras in 2004 and used corn to get deer to stop for the trail cam pics, if the cows didn't get to it first. The house sits in a lesser travel corridor between bedding areas and eventually the deer started coming around in daylight for the cracked corn and sunflower seeds (and later whole corn) put out for the birds. I also prohibited any hunting close to the house and I tried not to disturb the turkeys and deer when they came around the house. Some does got less leery (feeling "comfortable" is not a good term for them as they are on high alert when they are in the yard) about coming around the farm yard and bringing their fawns around, and bucks started showing up as well. I bent some travel patterns and it has mushroomed. Every deer on the farm knows exactly who I am and also knows the farm truck. Depending on the temperature and the wind direction, some days I may have 1 or 2 or a hand full of deer visitors in or around the yard and some days many more (2 weeks ago with the cold snap I had 37 deer one evening) and it is not unusual to wake up before daybreak and find deer bedded in the yard. A very big reason is that there has been no rifle hunting allowed on the farm for over 35 years and we attract more deer. The deer are not tame, they are bow hunted and will be run around in turkey season. But when they are around the farm yard they are treated as guests, and my photography subjects.


Love it! Livin the dream sir!


----------



## ksgobbler

Hope I can get it like that. Got oaks planted I hope one day will attract them. Nice work.


----------



## AintNoGriz

Hawkfarm said:


> Yes, feed, and not being hassled. Photography is my hobby. I started feeding the birds and turkeys in the farm yard over 20 years ago to get close ups. I started using trail cameras in 2004 and used corn to get deer to stop for the trail cam pics, if the cows didn't get to it first. The house sits in a lesser travel corridor between bedding areas and eventually the deer started coming around in daylight for the cracked corn and sunflower seeds (and later whole corn) put out for the birds. I also prohibited any hunting close to the house and I tried not to disturb the turkeys and deer when they came around the house. Some does got less leery (feeling "comfortable" is not a good term for them as they are on high alert when they are in the yard) about coming around the farm yard and bringing their fawns around, and bucks started showing up as well. I bent some travel patterns and it has mushroomed. Every deer on the farm knows exactly who I am and also knows the farm truck. Depending on the temperature and the wind direction, some days I may have 1 or 2 or a hand full of deer visitors in or around the yard and some days many more (2 weeks ago with the cold snap I had 37 deer one evening) and it is not unusual to wake up before daybreak and find deer bedded in the yard. A very big reason is that there has been no rifle hunting allowed on the farm for over 35 years and we attract more deer. The deer are not tame, they are bow hunted and will be run around in turkey season. But when they are around the farm yard they are treated as guests, and my photography subjects.


Thanks for the detailed account. You are living what I have always dreamed about.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

AintNoGriz said:


> Thanks for the detailed account. You are living what I have always dreamed about.


No kidding. That's a dream come true!


----------



## zmax hunter

My fellow Ks hunters, i am asking you to contact your representative, and those representatives who are members of the Committee on Agriculture to ask them to not approve of the following House bills.

HB2207 will make it illegal to hunt or fish on any private property in Kansas without having Written Permission. Personally, I would have to have a rolodex down to the specific property and specific game for nearly 100 properties. Some i can fish, some i can trap, some i can hunt upland, some turkey, some deer, some only during archery...

HB2208, They want to bring back Transferable Landowner tags!! Under this legislation, landowners could sell a transferable tag "if" the unit draw sells out. Last yr, if everyone who didnt draw a tag bought a transferable, we would have had an additional 1700+ Nonresident hunters, units 11 and 12 could have had just short of 1000 of those hunters...unit 1 could have had a 37% increase in its hunters..

I may be an outfitter in Kansas, but 1st and foremost, i am for the resident hunter and maintaining a sense of management and conservation of the dwindling Kansas deer herd and maturity of its bucks.

Im not blaming this on NR hunters, this is coming from within, unlike the push to allow the crossbow inclusion which came directly from TenPoint and numerous NR shills.

I hope the majority of you will take the time to contact these members to voice an opposition to both of the House Bills.

Thank you.

http://www.kslegislature.org/li/b2017_18/measures/hb2207/
http://www.kslegislature.org/li/b2017_18/measures/hb2208/


----------



## zmax hunter

If you click the VIEW button, you can see what the proponents have to say, as well as the opponents.

Basically, with HB2208, there will be no cap on the number of nonresidents who can come to Kansas each year, it doesnt matter if the kdwpt has a set quota, it will guarantee a tag being available to any and all nonresident hunters.

http://www.kslegislature.org/li/b2017_18/measures/HB2207/testimony

http://www.kslegislature.org/li/b2017_18/measures/HB2208/testimony


----------



## zmax hunter

Just imagine, your friend says hey, lets go coyote hunting... if YOU dont have written permission, you can be cited.. maybe you have some family who comes home for Thanksgiving and you want to take them Pheasant hunting..if everyone of them doesnt have written permission,..they get cited...
You see some turkeys, you know the landowner and call to ask permission, he says sure,..you can hunt them..but hes out of the state...no written permission,..you get cited..
Personally, They make signs,...and they sell Purple paint in 55gln drums...


----------



## kspseshooter

I will give contact them and give them my opinion. 
Both are terrible ideas. 
I makes you wonder what they are smoking when they come up with this stuff. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ksgobbler

The one behind the transferable tags is an outfitter and it's being pushed by Kansas Farm Bureau and the Kansas Livestock Association.


----------



## iviec

zmax hunter said:


> If you click the VIEW button, you can see what the proponents have to say, as well as the opponents.
> 
> Basically, with HB2208, there will be no cap on the number of nonresidents who can come to Kansas each year, it doesnt matter if the kdwpt has a set quota, it will guarantee a tag being available to any and all nonresident hunters.
> 
> http://www.kslegislature.org/li/b2017_18/measures/HB2207/testimony
> 
> http://www.kslegislature.org/li/b2017_18/measures/HB2208/testimony



BOTH bills are awesome.. it will be supported by many land owners who enjoy the income from leasing land and the increased value in their investment. Blame who you want, but I have harvested 3 bucks in 11 years of hunting KS.

I will have no issue getting written permission from my landowners that I have 10 plus year relationships with but the tresspassers however will.


----------



## KS-Hoyt-Hunter

iviec said:


> BOTH bills are awesome.. it will be supported by many land owners who enjoy the income from leasing land and the increased value in their investment. Blame who you want, but I have harvested 3 bucks in 11 years of hunting KS.
> 
> I will have no issue getting written permission from my landowners that I have 10 plus year relationships with but the tresspassers however will.


Except, by definition, trespassers don't get permission to be on the land. So just because they pass a bill saying that someone has to have written permission means that trespassers will stop trespassing? This is a perfect example of government imposing more and unnecessary laws. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kspseshooter

iviec said:


> BOTH bills are awesome.. it will be supported by many land owners who enjoy the income from leasing land and the increased value in their investment. Blame who you want, but I have harvested 3 bucks in 11 years of hunting KS.
> 
> I will have no issue getting written permission from my landowners that I have 10 plus year relationships with but the tresspassers however will.


Spoken like a typical "out of stater" who doesn't give a crap about the deer herd in our great state. 
Because when the officials have greedily ruined it here, you will just find the next great state. 
Landowners really don't care about the herd/hunting either, they are probably farmers and the deer are just a nuisance to them
(If I was paying high lease prices I wouldn't be impressed with 3 bucks in 11 years!!)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deone

If I harvested 3 bucks in 11 years I'd be looking for a different state to hunt. 
Nebraska has way better results than that....and cheaper tags too


----------



## zmax hunter

We already had t-tags once, it led to high scalping prices.
If this passes, there will be no limit to the number of NR hunters who can come each yr, deer quality and quantity will get far worse than what it is today.
I also believe many landowners will take their property out of the wiha program, reducing the public property many hunters use.


----------



## CLJ

Yep. Horrible idea. Pretty sad, considering the quality of the herd has progressively declined over the last several years.


----------



## kstatemallards

zmax hunter said:


> My fellow Ks hunters, i am asking you to contact your representative, and those representatives who are members of the Committee on Agriculture to ask them to not approve of the following House bills.
> 
> HB2207 will make it illegal to hunt or fish on any private property in Kansas without having Written Permission. Personally, I would have to have a rolodex down to the specific property and specific game for nearly 100 properties. Some i can fish, some i can trap, some i can hunt upland, some turkey, some deer, some only during archery...
> 
> HB2208, They want to bring back Transferable Landowner tags!! Under this legislation, landowners could sell a transferable tag "if" the unit draw sells out. Last yr, if everyone who didnt draw a tag bought a transferable, we would have had an additional 1700+ Nonresident hunters, units 11 and 12 could have had just short of 1000 of those hunters...unit 1 could have had a 37% increase in its hunters..
> 
> I may be an outfitter in Kansas, but 1st and foremost, i am for the resident hunter and maintaining a sense of management and conservation of the dwindling Kansas deer herd and maturity of its bucks.
> 
> Im not blaming this on NR hunters, this is coming from within, unlike the push to allow the crossbow inclusion which came directly from TenPoint and numerous NR shills.
> 
> I hope the majority of you will take the time to contact these members to voice an opposition to both of the House Bills.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> http://www.kslegislature.org/li/b2017_18/measures/hb2207/
> http://www.kslegislature.org/li/b2017_18/measures/hb2208/


I'm reaching out as soon as I get back from a business trip this week. 

Zmax, do you know when there will be a vote?


----------



## zmax hunter

No sir, i do not..

HB2207, will require you to have written permission to pursue wounded game which go onto a neighbors property..
So, now you will have to have multiple written permission slips in advance, just to recover a dove, pheasant, deer...
I have 6 different landowners around 1 of my properties, i currently either have their permission to just go...or i have an agreement that i will call before any retrieval...some of these landowners phones are not listed.. a lot of game will rot before written permission is obtained..when a simple phone call would be enough...

Shoot a pheasant and watch it go down in a neighbors wheat field, totally visible..better have written permission to retrieve or prepare to be cited for trespass. Or leave it lay and hope for another.. then possibly be cited for wanton waste because you make no attempt to locate a landowner to get written permission.


----------



## iviec

kspseshooter said:


> Spoken like a typical "out of stater" who doesn't give a crap about the deer herd in our great state.
> Because when the officials have greedily ruined it here, you will just find the next great state.
> Landowners really don't care about the herd/hunting either, they are probably farmers and the deer are just a nuisance to them
> (If I was paying high lease prices I wouldn't be impressed with 3 bucks in 11 years!!)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


"Don't give a crap"? We run protein feeders year round. We plant around 15 acres of food plots per year. I've harvested 3 bucks in 11 years because I won't shoot 3 yr olds and I typically hunt one particular buck each season and gladly eat my tag before I would take a 3 yr old. 

If the tag issues are not corrected and sound minded hunters like myself can't draw but every few years then outfitters like Zmax will be the only winners. All the land leased by managing hunters will turn over to the money grabbing outfitters and if you think it's bad now just wait.

T-tags are a great idea. Land owners can get their leasor a tag and the outfitters will be on the outside looking in instead of the inside looking out.


----------



## kspseshooter

Again they are both terrible ideas. 
The only people that will benefit is the out of staters and landowners, and neither of them are concerned with long term condition of the deer hunting in Kansas. 
Like I said before about guys like you, when the well runs dry in Kansas you will just go somewhere else. 
I appreciate your commitment to shooting an older buck, but still 3 in 11 years isn't impressive. 
Isn't there a Texas thread where you can spew your ignorance 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kspseshooter

The state has no idea what they are doing. They have completely ruined the herd here in unit 19 by allowing 5 doe tags and a buck tag. And hunting is open for 5 months. 
All they have done is capitalized on the $ the trophy craze has created. 

Guys like Zmax control what is killed on the farms they lease. 
There are a lot of out of state guys that lease ground that would rather kill a young buck and a couple does than go home empty handed. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snoman4

iviec said:


> "Don't give a crap"? We run protein feeders year round. We plant around 15 acres of food plots per year. I've harvested 3 bucks in 11 years because I won't shoot 3 yr olds and I typically hunt one particular buck each season and gladly eat my tag before I would take a 3 yr old.
> 
> If the tag issues are not corrected and sound minded hunters like myself can't draw but every few years then outfitters like Zmax will be the only winners. All the land leased by managing hunters will turn over to the money grabbing outfitters and if you think it's bad now just wait.
> 
> T-tags are a great idea. Land owners can get their leasor a tag and the outfitters will be on the outside looking in instead of the inside looking out.


You sir have no clue what you are talking about. The Outfitters will have everyone they know putting in for transferrable tags that are good for the whole unit not just land the land owner owns. They wil have it easier because they know every client will get a tag. I have been hunting Kansas for far longer than you and saw the issues created by the transferable tags as an out of state hunter. Some of the 330 dollar tags back then were going for 1200 or more. The only winner was the person originally holding the tag as he made money. The deer herd definitely wasn't a winner. IMHO going away from the Transferrable tag was the best thing the State did.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Chuck N

I have hunted Kansas as an out of state for the last 10 years. There are very few non residents in the area where I hunt.
Each year there has been a noticible decline in the deer herd in unit 6 where I hunt.
I have talked to several landowners in the area who seem to think if deer are eating the crops they planted that they have the right to shoot them to protect their crops.
This attitude has to change, and the KDWP needs to do better job of enforcement. 
These attitudes are the ones that led to Kansas being extinct of all large game animals until around 1960.
It's my land and I can do what I want on it is BS.

Im all for the reduction of non res. tags, and I'm also for more law enforcement to go after the poachers which I believe is a big problem.

The numbers are way down. Something has to change.....
Coyotes are a huge problem too....shoot them.


----------



## kspseshooter

Snoman and Chuck N you guys understand. [emoji482][emoji482]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zmax hunter

Thats where you are wrong iviec..
This will help outfitters..
Its being supported and was proposed by an outfitter!
It also has the support of the Kansas Sport Hunting Association..which is all a bunch of Outfitters!

http://www.kslegislature.org/li/b2017_18/measures/HB2208/testimony

I myself have had a nr hunter contact me about getting a tag after the draw was over and the leftovers sold out..
I informed him of our process..so perhaps next yr, he could apply at the right time.
Never did i wish i could get him a transferable tag..

Have you always drawn a tag for Kansas?? Its obvious you want the chance to come here every year..feeling a bit of entitlement maybe? Hoping you can buy a transferable tag if you dont draw thru the regular draw?


----------



## KS-Hoyt-Hunter

I wonder if the landowners will start realizing that the outfitters and hunters really can't do much without them and make the hunters buy their landowner tags? Now instead of paying a few hundred bucks they say: If you want to hunt my land you'll pay 1,000 for a landowner tag PLUS whatever the outfitter charges. Don't like it? Tough. Find another farmer to let you hunt. All these NR that love the idea of getting a guaranteed tag won't like it when their hunt goes up $1,000.


----------



## pinwheeled

KS-Hoyt-Hunter said:


> I wonder if the landowners will start realizing that the outfitters and hunters really can't do much without them and make the hunters buy their landowner tags? Now instead of paying a few hundred bucks they say: If you want to hunt my land you'll pay 1,000 for a landowner tag PLUS whatever the outfitter charges. Don't like it? Tough. Find another farmer to let you hunt. All these NR that love the idea of getting a guaranteed tag won't like it when their hunt goes up $1,000.


Its not a original Idea. It happens with Elk and other tags. The outfitter will be the broker for said landowner tags. The outfitter will be able to guarantee X amount of dollars for the landowner. In turn the outfitter gets to hunt the land. Pretty smart on the outfitters end of it. They can charge a premium for their service, and the landowner is able to get more money then they have ever gotten. Smart business on the outfitters end. The NR don't give a crap they will pay whatever the cost is. Lots of money in the world.


----------



## KS-Hoyt-Hunter

pinwheeled said:


> Its not a original Idea. It happens with Elk and other tags. The outfitter will be the broker for said landowner tags. The outfitter will be able to guarantee X amount of dollars for the landowner. In turn the outfitter gets to hunt the land. Pretty smart on the outfitters end of it. They can charge a premium for their service, and the landowner is able to get more money then they have ever gotten. Smart business on the outfitters end. The NR don't give a crap they will pay whatever the cost is. Lots of money in the world.


There ya go. 


Just got an email back from one of AG Committee Members. He said that it won't happen this year. It is passed the deadline for bills to be sent to the house for action. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zmax hunter

There are currently 21816 nr tags available, this is a reduction from the high of just over 22000 a few yrs ago. The reduction was due to ehd, drought, and lower over all deer numbers.

The 21816 tags are divided up between.
Nr friends of Ks landowners.
Nr hunters who diy hunt public property.
Nr hunters who have their own lease.
And finally, nr hunters who go with an outfitter.
The only way for an outfitter to get larger is to have tags available for nr hunters. The limit or quota on nr hunters reduces the number of nr hunters available to even get a tag,..thus keeping them from expanding typically past a certain level..
With no cap on the number of nr hunters, there is no cap to how many new outfitters will pop up and to how large some will grow.
The classifieds will be full of tag brokers trying to sell tags..
With the transferable tag system, Ks will essentially become an over the counter state..in the high demand units which sellout during the draw..
If a unit does not sell out during the draw, then this legislation does nothing for those landowners who live there..thus it is not fair to them,...it would only be a matter of time before those landowners complained of discrimination and the legislature would make it legal for them too..


----------



## KSQ2

iviec said:


> "Don't give a crap"? We run protein feeders year round. We plant around 15 acres of food plots per year. I've harvested 3 bucks in 11 years because I won't shoot 3 yr olds and I typically hunt one particular buck each season and gladly eat my tag before I would take a 3 yr old.
> 
> If the tag issues are not corrected and sound minded hunters like myself can't draw but every few years then outfitters like Zmax will be the only winners. All the land leased by managing hunters will turn over to the money grabbing outfitters and if you think it's bad now just wait.
> 
> T-tags are a great idea. Land owners can get their leasor a tag and the outfitters will be on the outside looking in instead of the inside looking out.


Clueless..... Zmax is one of very few outfitters who are opposed to this -- imagine an outfitter not having to worry about clients drawing, no more refunds and worried clients.
Oh, congrats on your food plots and mineral stations...


----------



## KSQ2

I got a great response back from my rep., he said he'd fight transferrable tags until they are dead and gone for good!


----------



## KS-Hoyt-Hunter

KSQ2 said:


> I got a great response back from my rep., he said he'd fight transferrable tags until they are dead and gone for good!


I've gotten 4 responses today from AG committee members. They've all said these bills are dead. At least for this year. And they've all said they were against them and will continue to be against them


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOHO

I have been to IL a couple times and the herd there is in worse shape now than years ago as well. I was hoping to come hunt KS in a couple years if I can find a piece of public land that doesnt get hammered. Sounds like the herd there isnt much better though.


----------



## pinwheeled

Deer heards across the country are hurting. Its not just Kansas. We all think we know what's best for the deer. The fact is unless we have studied and have a degree in wildlife biology we don't really have a clue. We might think we do and we can convince ourselves that we know more then the people that get paid to do so. WI listens to it's farmers and hunters and they set seasons bag limits and make other recommendations to the state Guess what the same complaints there the deer heard is not what it used to be. . Mother nature is a real [email protected]#& and takes care of things her own way.


----------



## kspseshooter

I will guarantee you that the hunters and the good outfitters know the herd much better than a college educated idiot that sits behind a desk. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Beauhunter18

Daaaaang

Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## pinwheeled

kspseshooter said:


> I will guarantee you that the hunters and the good outfitters know the herd much better than a college educated idiot that sits behind a desk.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


WOW! Your statement here shows a lack of college education in more then one way, or maybe you have forgot what you learned in college. I know its tuff and reading comprehension is not your strong point but go back to sentence #5 in post #266. Oh and then read the rest of that post.


----------



## KSQ2

pinwheeled said:


> WOW! Your statement here shows a lack of college education in more then one way, or maybe you have forgot what you learned in college. I know its tuff and reading comprehension is not your strong point but go back to sentence #5 in post #266. Oh and then read the rest of that post.


So you're saying hunters, landowners, biologists, and farmers all alike don't have a clue?

I for one am glad farmers aren't making the decisions in KS, most of them here see deer as nothing more than an overgrown rats. You have to remember, we're from Kansas, the place where the wildlife department tries to make us believe their deer kill numbers, when they have no check-in system whatsoever. And they try to make us believe their deer population numbers, when they don't have a clue themselves how many deer are running around out there. Yeah, we're from Kansas, the state where the biologists have about as much say in deer regulations as I do; the legislature runs things around here, and the vast majority of them could care less what a wildlife biologist in Pratt has to say about anything.
Man, this is making me more depressed than the hawks losing Saturday.


----------



## iviec

zmax hunter said:


> Thats where you are wrong iviec..
> This will help outfitters..
> Its being supported and was proposed by an outfitter!
> It also has the support of the Kansas Sport Hunting Association..which is all a bunch of Outfitters!
> 
> http://www.kslegislature.org/li/b2017_18/measures/HB2208/testimony
> 
> I myself have had a nr hunter contact me about getting a tag after the draw was over and the leftovers sold out..
> I informed him of our process..so perhaps next yr, he could apply at the right time.
> Never did i wish i could get him a transferable tag..
> 
> Have you always drawn a tag for Kansas?? Its obvious you want the chance to come here every year..feeling a bit of entitlement maybe? Hoping you can buy a transferable tag if you dont draw thru the regular draw?


It's a land owner or hunt on own land permit that is transferable. It doesn't say you can hunt wherever you want. You have to hunt on the land that the tag was issued for. You won't be able to just transfer a resident tag to a non resident. Please explain how this will help outfitters? Are you as an outfitter going to ask a land owner for a land owner tag and transfer that to a client and only allow him to hunt the land the tag is for?


----------



## iviec

kspseshooter said:


> Again they are both terrible ideas.
> The only people that will benefit is the out of staters and landowners, and neither of them are concerned with long term condition of the deer hunting in Kansas.
> Like I said before about guys like you, when the well runs dry in Kansas you will just go somewhere else.
> I appreciate your commitment to shooting an older buck, but still 3 in 11 years isn't impressive.
> Isn't there a Texas thread where you can spew your ignorance
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Im not looking to impress anyone and certainly not you. I hunt because I enjoy the outdoors and the challenge. 

If someone has a different opinion than you then they are idiots. College graduates are idiots. Anybody who sits behind a desk is an idiot. Care to categorize anyone else as an idiot or just all people who disagree with you?


----------



## swkslampe

KSQ2 said:


> So you're saying hunters, landowners, biologists, and farmers all alike don't have a clue?
> 
> I for one am glad farmers aren't making the decisions in KS, most of them here see deer as nothing more than an overgrown rats. You have to remember, we're from Kansas, the place where the wildlife department tries to make us believe their deer kill numbers, when they have no check-in system whatsoever. And they try to make us believe their deer population numbers, when they don't have a clue themselves how many deer are running around out there. Yeah, we're from Kansas, the state where the biologists have about as much say in deer regulations as I do; the legislature runs things around here, and the vast majority of them could care less what a wildlife biologist in Pratt has to say about anything.
> Man, this is making me more depressed than the hawks losing Saturday.


Why did you have to bring that game back up!


----------



## zmax hunter

iviec said:


> It's a land owner or hunt on own land permit that is transferable. *Correct*
> It doesn't say you can hunt wherever you want. *Nope, i never said it did*
> You have to hunt on the land that the tag was issued for. *Wrong, it is not property specific, it is owner specific*
> You won't be able to just transfer a resident tag to a non resident. *Correct, i never said i could*
> Please explain how this will help outfitters? *Maybe instead of asking me, ASK the outfitters who are pushing it*
> Are you as an outfitter going to ask a land owner for a land owner tag and transfer that to a client and only allow him to hunt the land the tag is for?


 *One more time, the transferable tag was not property specific, it is owner or tenant specific..and yes, i could easily sell an individual property, making it only available to 1 or 2 people per week,..depending on the size and layout of the property. When you have 180 to 230 bucks running around the area, its very easy.*


----------



## zmax hunter

Just an fyi, hb2207 has changed verbage..this seems like common sense..

http://www.kslegislature.org/li/b2017_18/measures/hb2207/


----------



## iviec

Landowners should have the right to refuse anyone on their land for whatever reason. Some hunters think just because they have a wounded animal that they should be able to follow the animal wherever it goes with permission or without


----------



## pinwheeled

iviec said:


> Landowners should have the right to refuse anyone on their land for whatever reason. Some hunters think just because they have a wounded animal that they should be able to follow the animal wherever it goes with permission or without


.
I agree 100%. A wounded animal should not give you the right to trespass. I hunt in a state that you have to have permission to go after a wounded animal. It is not a big deal it just requires you to talk to your neighbors. 
Yes I have been on the other side of this and had to explain to a 15 year old kid that he could not go get his potential booner, because a landowner would not let him on his property to get it. It sucks but it is what it is. The only thing the kid has is the video of the hunt.


----------



## kspseshooter

A simple phone call to get permission to track/retrieve an animal should be all that is needed. 
There is no reason to complicate things. 
I have no problem with getting written permission to hunt. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AintNoGriz

Anyone finding any sheds?


----------



## kspseshooter

I went down to emporia area yesterday and bought some tires from a farmer. Noticed he had some sheds laying around and I commented on them, he said come over here and look what I found in my yard. 
It was a 1 side of a huge typical 10!! 180s gross buck all day long. 
Had everything, long beam, mass, 6"+ brow, long 2,3,&4 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Beauhunter18

Well boys just scored my first pvt land it's my bosses he only gun hunts, it's a 12 acre plot with pond and creek...im going out Tuesday to look around I'll take aerial and I'll need advice but I'm pumped

Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Kick them up

Beauhunter18 said:


> Well boys just scored my first pvt land it's my bosses he only gun hunts, it's a 12 acre plot with pond and creek...im going out Tuesday to look around I'll take aerial and I'll need advice but I'm pumped
> 
> Congrats on the score! Sent from my SM


----------



## KSNimrod

Went for a walk with the kids this last weekend. My oldest daughter found one side of this nice set on the edge of a wheat field and my youngest found the matching side with the drop tine about 20 yards away in some timber. I think they are hooked! We found that set and two other sheds and had a great afternoon.


----------



## swkslampe

KSNimrod said:


> Went for a walk with the kids this last weekend. My oldest daughter found one side of this nice set on the edge of a wheat field and my youngest found the matching side with the drop tine about 20 yards away in some timber. I think they are hooked! We found that set and two other sheds and had a great afternoon.


Awesome!


----------



## AintNoGriz

Awesome finds KSNimrod! Congrats.


----------



## zmax hunter

Congrats on the sheds Tony, nice!


----------



## ksgobbler

Going to pull my cams before the flood water does.


----------



## kspseshooter

I just went and hung a cam at the farm over minerals. 
Got permission from a couple landowners for turkeys. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zmax hunter

Thats great on the turkey property, congrats, i picked up exclusive access to 40acres of turkey Heaven. Hope to be there the 4th if life permits..


----------



## Beauhunter18

When should I put out cameras?

Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## KS-Hoyt-Hunter

Beauhunter18 said:


> When should I put out cameras?
> 
> Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


I keep mine up year round. I like getting pictures of animals all year. If you are talking turkey, they need to be out now. For deer? Anytime really but sometime in June and you can really start telling what the bucks are gonna look like in the fall


----------



## zmax hunter

Beau, they are only growing nubs right now..
With just 12a, you are going to have to be very careful about how and when you enter the property to hunt..a windy day will help cover your entrance noise, but you need to be able to enter with the wind in your face..

If you boss will let you, i would add a mineral sight, using a trophy rock, somewhere out of sight..id wait till july or august to run a camera..

Every time you enter that 12acres, you are educating the deer..get the shed hunting done and set a couple stands for different winds now..if you can access each stand from a downwind location..
Get the trophy rock in there now as well..
You might want to consider only hunting the funnels and pinch points which leave or enter the property..
You also might want to consider a wireless trail camera so you dont even have to enter the property.. 
Good luck this fall.


----------



## Beauhunter18

Thanks for advice

Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## ksgobbler

I have the opposite approach on my small property. I am in there all the time and the deer get used to it. 3 nights ago I put out a trail cam. 7:22 pm it took a pic of me. 7:44 3 bucks in front of it. 

Server for buying tags still messed up. County clerk was the only place I could buy my turkey tags.


----------



## zmax hunter

Yes sir, i can agree with that too..if hes there often, they can become accustomed to him being there..


----------



## KS-Hoyt-Hunter

ksgobbler said:


> I have the opposite approach on my small property. I am in there all the time and the deer get used to it. 3 nights ago I put out a trail cam. 7:22 pm it took a pic of me. 7:44 3 bucks in front of it.
> 
> Server for buying tags still messed up. County clerk was the only place I could buy my turkey tags.


Mine is the same way. I'm in there every couple weeks through the whole year. And way more during the hunting seasons. Deer have gotten used to me. 

But the one thing that is different for me is that none of the deer bed in the area. It's a transition area. Deer move thru to get to alfalfa or to the wheat or the creek. If they were bedding in that small area it might be different. 

The farm I hunt is several hundred acres. But I only have permission on the northeast corner. I don't have much of a choice. The other thing is I only have 2 sets on it. So I wear them out (at least compared to the people who only hunt a set once or twice a year and say anymore and you burn them out). 

But once again, I can get away with more because it's a transition. I do get caught sometimes in the mornings going in or evenings going out. I'll get blown at or the deer will take off. But they'll come back. I've killed 3 bucks in 3 years out of the same stand that I've hunted all season long. 

Every property will different as well all know. So figuring it out will be trial and error. You can't go wrong imo staying out as much as possible. But some people like us, we don't have much of a choice. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ksgobbler

I am in mine almost daily. Burned the rest of my place. A real mosaic burn which is good for wildlife but not really what I was after. With conditions I kind of thought it might not rip. Walked the bedding area but no antlers found. Threw the pop up blind over the food plot hoping to kill a turkey.


----------



## Beauhunter18

How bad are the antlers burned if you do a controlled burned?

Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## ksgobbler

Not bad at all.


----------



## ksgobbler

If you guys have a sutherlands nearby the local one has a tree sale the past couple saturdays. Trees are 50% off. Can get apple trees for as low as $10.


----------



## t-tomshooter

looks like your house is on fire hahaha.


----------



## kda082

Any youth hunters having success? We hunted walk ins this AM without a sighting. Get home and run down to check food plot and 3 strutters. Should have stayed home. Turkeys are acting funny this year. I'm usually covered up from March on but haven't seen much so far.


----------



## ksgobbler

Took the 4 yr old "hunting" after church. We set in a blind over the food plot and he had his nerf gun. Heard some but never saw them.


----------



## Deone

My son and I got the blind set up today....he will hunt with his wooden gun with me next weekend. Looks like it's in a great place, 2 toms stepped out not 2 minutes after we got it set up! Interested to see how quiet he will be, just expecting some hunting buddy time which will be priceless. Deone


----------



## Beauhunter18

Nice I'm hoping to shoot a nice one

Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## zmax hunter

Some AT body killed a really nice Kansas Tom this morning! Thought there would be pics up by now...Congrats again KHH!


----------



## ksgobbler

Took my 4 yr old to the blind after work as the wife said it's all he has talked about. Heard 2 gobbles and also called in a pair of jakes. He was super excited. They came to 10 yards behind the blind so he got to peak at them.


----------



## KS-Hoyt-Hunter

Went out this morning. Got set up late, right at 7. About that time they started gobbling from the roost. Then about 7:15 they shut up completely. 

I forgot my binocs and it was a little foggy this morning so I could barely see anything along the creek on the neighbor's property. That's where they always roost. About 7:30 I could see a couple strutters along the creek. Then could see some other birds. Still no gobbling. They had no interest in me either. No response at all. 

A couple hens started making their way towards the field I was sitting in. And the rest of the flock followed. They ended up in the northwest corner and I was set up in the northeast corner. A few hundred yards away. Still weren't gobbling and still had no interest in me. There were 3 strutters, 2 other longbeards and then a couple others I couldn't make out. And 5-6 hens. 

About 8, 2 hens made their way in front of me. Both were bearded hens. I have never killed one so I really thought about it. But decided I wanted to see what the strutters were. At this point I can see swinging beards but I can't tell what for sure. They still couldn't care less about me. 

A couple of the non strutters made their way behind me about 8:15 and I finally got a good look at them and the one I killed was too good to pass up. He walked past at 10 yards and I let the Hoyt eat. I've said it before and I'll continue to say that NAP Spitfires are devastating on turkeys. He didn't take another step. Just dropped. Shot him at 8:20. 

His buddy hung around and I could've killed him but decided to pass. He was a little smaller and I didn't want to be done for the year. At this point the strutters were a 100 yards or so away and got fired up at the commotion. They came on in gobbling the whole time. I had em at 25 yards but they were smaller than I was expecting so I passed. 

This was my best Kansas bird with a bow. 10" beard, 1 3/8's spurs (they were the sharpest of any bird I've ever killed) and weighed 20 lbs. Not the most exciting hunt ever cause the birds didn't want to participate but still awesome. It was painful to watch them for an hour and wonder if they would ever walk past

Went out with a buddy this afternoon. Hunted NW of Salina. Saw a few birds and I called one in to 40 yards. But he circled us and there was so much thick stuff between us and him that neither one of us could get a shot. 

My experience from today is that the birds aren't cooperating. I had heard that they were already on their nests. I didn't see any hens that made me think that. But it was still tough. Out of the 10-12 longbeards we saw today, only 1 was responsive to calling. 






































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kspseshooter

Dandy bird!!
Nice shot!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxemus

Damn nice bird KHH!!!!


----------



## Kick them up

That's a dandy Tom! I am giving it a go Friday myself.


----------



## KS-Hoyt-Hunter

Thanks guys! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## olemossyhorns

Very nice bird! Congrats!


----------



## BP1992

Nice bird, congrats


----------



## zmax hunter

Setting the bar kinda high there KHH, 67.5 is an awesome bird, not gonna be easy to beat that score..


----------



## kspseshooter

In the blind on public now. Working a stud of a bird! Had him and his flock within 60 a few minutes ago. Can't get him to commit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snoman4

KS-Hoyt-Hunter said:


> Went out this morning. Got set up late, right at 7. About that time they started gobbling from the roost. Then about 7:15 they shut up completely.
> 
> I forgot my binocs and it was a little foggy this morning so I could barely see anything along the creek on the neighbor's property. That's where they always roost. About 7:30 I could see a couple strutters along the creek. Then could see some other birds. Still no gobbling. They had no interest in me either. No response at all.
> 
> A couple hens started making their way towards the field I was sitting in. And the rest of the flock followed. They ended up in the northwest corner and I was set up in the northeast corner. A few hundred yards away. Still weren't gobbling and still had no interest in me. There were 3 strutters, 2 other longbeards and then a couple others I couldn't make out. And 5-6 hens.
> 
> About 8, 2 hens made their way in front of me. Both were bearded hens. I have never killed one so I really thought about it. But decided I wanted to see what the strutters were. At this point I can see swinging beards but I can't tell what for sure. They still couldn't care less about me.
> 
> A couple of the non strutters made their way behind me about 8:15 and I finally got a good look at them and the one I killed was too good to pass up. He walked past at 10 yards and I let the Hoyt eat. I've said it before and I'll continue to say that NAP Spitfires are devastating on turkeys. He didn't take another step. Just dropped. Shot him at 8:20.
> 
> His buddy hung around and I could've killed him but decided to pass. He was a little smaller and I didn't want to be done for the year. At this point the strutters were a 100 yards or so away and got fired up at the commotion. They came on in gobbling the whole time. I had em at 25 yards but they were smaller than I was expecting so I passed.
> 
> This was my best Kansas bird with a bow. 10" beard, 1 3/8's spurs (they were the sharpest of any bird I've ever killed) and weighed 20 lbs. Not the most exciting hunt ever cause the birds didn't want to participate but still awesome. It was painful to watch them for an hour and wonder if they would ever walk past
> 
> Went out with a buddy this afternoon. Hunted NW of Salina. Saw a few birds and I called one in to 40 yards. But he circled us and there was so much thick stuff between us and him that neither one of us could get a shot.
> 
> My experience from today is that the birds aren't cooperating. I had heard that they were already on their nests. I didn't see any hens that made me think that. But it was still tough. Out of the 10-12 longbeards we saw today, only 1 was responsive to calling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats on a great bird Johnathan. He is a heck of a bird.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## AintNoGriz

Sounds like fun. I've never really hunted Turkey seriously much before. Been out a couple of times with the shotgun years ago but no luck. Congrats!


----------



## *tim*

I was out all day yesterday and seen a few toms strutting and several jakes and hens. they were still in groups though and wouldn't respond to calls

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## tacklebox80

I popped one yesterday


----------



## KS-Hoyt-Hunter

snoman4 said:


> Congrats on a great bird Johnathan. He is a heck of a bird.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


Thanks buddy! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ksgobbler

Well my best spot is underwater. With more rain in the forecast I am debating about going and retrieving my blind from the foodplot.


----------



## ksgobbler

Wont let me edit


----------



## zmax hunter

Perfect place you have there...for wood ducks...lol

Ks farmers might want to consider planting rice this year...


----------



## kspseshooter

Went from dry to wet REAL fast!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AintNoGriz

I dumped out 2.1" from the guage this morning from yesterday and last night. I think in the last week or so we've had 6.5-7" of rain. 

My kids are mad. Baseball games and track meets keep getting canceled.


----------



## tacklebox80

AintNoGriz said:


> I dumped out 2.1" from the guage this morning from yesterday and last night. I think in the last week or so we've had 6.5
> 
> I was up to 6.25" when I dumped my gauge on Sunday. Haven't checked since, will this evening, I'd guess every bit of an additional 2". I'm in Marion


----------



## ksgobbler

Water way higher on me.

Found the other half of my arrow with broadhead from that big deer I shot last fall. If you remember it took me a couple days to find it. Only 1 blade deployed. Shock ring slid down the shaft about 17".


----------



## nightvision

I am a NR Hunter and I hunt Iowa,Kansas, and Nebraska.
I for one wish they would cut the NR tags in Kansas in half. Iowa is great and we line up to go there every 4 years. The public land is good because it is not overrun. Kansas is an awesome state but not what it used to be. It could easily be great again without so much pressure and this applies to the turkeys as well as the deer.


----------



## 101 airborne

Roger that nightvision !


----------



## rmscustom

nightvision said:


> I am a NR Hunter and I hunt Iowa,Kansas, and Nebraska.
> I for one wish they would cut the NR tags in Kansas in half. Iowa is great and we line up to go there every 4 years. The public land is good because it is not overrun. Kansas is an awesome state but not what it used to be. It could easily be great again without so much pressure and this applies to the turkeys as well as the deer.


How would you compare Kansas to Nebraska? You can buy all the tags you can afford otc for $200ish in NE and I've had decent luck there the last 3 years on public including 3 CLOSE calls with muleys that I know would go over 200". Going to both Nebraska and Kansas this year all diy public ground. That is if I'm one of the 80% that can draw a tag in Kansas.


----------



## nightvision

rmscustom said:


> How would you compare Kansas to Nebraska? You can buy all the tags you can afford otc for $200ish in NE and I've had decent luck there the last 3 years on public including 3 CLOSE calls with muleys that I know would go over 200". Going to both Nebraska and Kansas this year all diy public ground. That is if I'm one of the 80% that can draw a tag in Kansas.


I like them both equally well as far as hunting. I like the price of the Nebraska tag better. If it gets too crowded I hope they cut back on the NR tags. 

I'm from Georgia. We get a lot of Florida hunters. They pay and pay well to hunt "our" state. It's hard to find a lease but I don't blame the farmer for getting the most he can. It's business. Some Georgia residents get all bent out of shape over the southern Yankees but turn right around and do the same thing (lease land) in Kentucky,Illinois,Missouri, Kansas, etc They're hypocrites. 

I love Iowa. It's great. They keep NR hunters to a minimum which keeps the locals happy. The public land is great. Their system just works. IMO all states should follow their lead. I much prefer a great hunt every 2-3 years over a mediocre hunt every year.


----------



## zmax hunter

rmscustom said:


> How would you compare Kansas to Nebraska? You can buy all the tags you can afford otc for $200ish in NE and I've had decent luck there the last 3 years on public including 3 CLOSE calls with muleys that I know would go over 200". Going to both Nebraska and Kansas this year all diy public ground. That is if I'm one of the 80% that can draw a tag in Kansas.


Curious where you get the 80% number..are you talking overall or just for the unit which you hunt?


----------



## rmscustom

I looked at the non resident draw stats for the units I'll be applying for on the Kansas website. They run anywhere from 70-90% success rate.


----------



## ksgobbler

Well at least my trees are watered


----------



## kspseshooter

I had an eventful morning. 
I set up at the end of a small hayfield. 
I called in 3 strutters at flydown, and shot the dominant bird at 6:30, hit was a bit low but lethal and he staggered out problems 50 yds and lays down. 
The other 2 strutters made a beeline for him and chase/flogged him the remaining 40 yds into the timber. He was struggling to go. 
Then they proceeded to continue gobbling like crazy just out of site in the timber till 7:30-7:45. At 8 a coyote comes out right where they chased my bird in, I go oh no!! Get out of the blind and this is the result. He had an 11" beard and 1" spurs.










I also called in a strutting hen!! No beard but she could strut with the best toms!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rhs341

Wow that's a shame.....too bad couldn't kill the dog...congrats on a nice bird though!!!!!


----------



## Beauhunter18

Nice

Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## zmax hunter

Congrats Kspse,..11" beard, 1" spurs, 6lbs..thats still a 48" bird, which team are you on...scores better than some..


----------



## Coyotehawk

ksgobbler said:


> Well at least my trees are watered


Is that just off the Neosho?


----------



## ksgobbler

About a mile


----------



## [email protected]

Only had time for a quick day and a half hunt. Killed this one midmorning and missed a head shot on a second bird that evening. This one was almost 24.5 lbs, 10 3/4 beard, 1 3/8 spurs.


----------



## kspseshooter

Congratulations on a slammer Robin!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Beauhunter18

Nice

Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxemus

[email protected] said:


> Only had time for a quick day and a half hunt. Killed this one midmorning and missed a head shot on a second bird that evening. This one was almost 24.5 lbs, 10 3/4 beard, 1 3/8 spurs.


Great bird Mr Turkey Whisperer!!!! #cantstoptheflop


----------



## [email protected]

Maxemus said:


> Great bird Mr Turkey Whisperer!!!! #cantstoptheflop


Lol, thanks.


----------



## zmax hunter

Awesome bird and scenic pic..thanks for sharing Robin, Congrats!


----------



## Beauhunter18

Hey zmax shoot me a pm

Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## zmax hunter

Morels are being picked in north central Ks.. not that i can find them...
Found a decent shed to a 2yo..5pt
Shotgun turkey opener looks like rain


----------



## snoman4

zmax hunter said:


> Morels are being picked in north central Ks.. not that i can find them...
> Found a decent shed to a 2yo..5pt
> Shotgun turkey opener looks like rain


Good luck to your Shotgun hunters Brian!


----------



## zmax hunter

Beauhunter18 said:


> Hey zmax shoot me a pm
> 
> Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


Enter pm questions here please
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/private.php?do=newpm&u=52222


----------



## ksgobbler

Son wanted to hunt after preschool. I didn't think we would see anything but I am glad he talked me into it. We had 3 hens show up 7 minutes after I made the first call. We've got a bird gobbling to our east and more turkeys talking. He is having a great time. Fingers crossed.


----------



## DEC

I was out there all last week. What crazy weather!

We had some friends from Oregon fly in to hunt with us. They punched 5 of 6 tags on nice long beards. After they flew home on Wednesday, I hunted. I shot one Tom on Friday and another on Saturday. Both head shots at about 6 yards with Magnus Bullheads over the DSD Jake.


----------



## Beauhunter18

Nice

Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## zmax hunter

Beau, rather than leaving me hanging, it would be nice if you would ask your question..
you want me to "shoot you a pm"?? What am i supposed to be asking? Or what should i include in my pm?


----------



## iviec

nightvision said:


> I am a NR Hunter and I hunt Iowa,Kansas, and Nebraska.
> I for one wish they would cut the NR tags in Kansas in half. Iowa is great and we line up to go there every 4 years. The public land is good because it is not overrun. Kansas is an awesome state but not what it used to be. It could easily be great again without so much pressure and this applies to the turkeys as well as the deer.


you do realize that NR hunters only make up around 16-18% of tag holders in KS? Cutting that in half would only reduce it by 10,000 hunters. You would still have 125,000 ish resident deer hunters. 

You can't compare Iowa and KS. Apples and Oranges. Residents in Iowa can shoot 3 bucks a year. 
'


----------



## zmax hunter

Over 20%, with the highest percentage of nr hunters in the midwest states.

Dropping by 10k would simply be returning to past numbers..

http://www.kansas.com/sports/outdoors/michael-pearce/article47044145.html


----------



## rmscustom

zmax hunter said:


> Over 20%, with the highest percentage of nr hunters in the midwest states.
> 
> Dropping by 10k would simply be returning to past numbers..
> 
> http://www.kansas.com/sports/outdoors/michael-pearce/article47044145.html


Come to Wisconsin and I'll show you some depleted deer herds, non resident hunters and some pressured hunting land. Haha


----------



## iviec

zmax hunter said:


> Over 20%, with the highest percentage of nr hunters in the midwest states.
> 
> Dropping by 10k would simply be returning to past numbers..
> 
> http://www.kansas.com/sports/outdoors/michael-pearce/article47044145.html


I always love how it's all the NR hunters fault. 80% of the licensed hunters had nothing to do with it.. :mg:


----------



## scrub1

iviec said:


> I always love how it's all the NR hunters fault. 80% of the licensed hunters had nothing to do with it.. :mg:


I know when I drop my deer off at the butchers in Kansas the cooler is filled with dinks shot by resident hunters.


----------



## outdoorfrenzy

scrub1 said:


> I know when I drop my deer off at the butchers in Kansas the cooler is filled with dinks shot by resident hunters.


Yep


----------



## KSQ2

iviec said:


> you do realize that NR hunters only make up around 16-18% of tag holders in KS? Cutting that in half would only reduce it by 10,000 hunters. You would still have 125,000 ish resident deer hunters.
> 
> You can't compare Iowa and KS. Apples and Oranges. Residents in Iowa can shoot 3 bucks a year.
> '



Iowa has a lot more deer than Kansas... Only landowners in Iowa can shoot three bucks I thought, but I'm far from an expert on their game regs, after all I'm from Kansas and will never hunt in Iowa. If landowners could shoot that many bucks in Kansas, you could kiss deer hunting goodbye for good in this state!

Also, "you do realize" that the majority of non-res pay to hunt, and pay a lot. And the other non-res hunt on the increasingly crowded public ground. That's the issue more than deer numbers. I doe hunt on a farm every bonus season because the neighboring outfitter won't allow his non-res clients to shoot does. Deer numbers are pretty high there and the farmer I hunt on begs me to shoot as many does as possible every January. I only shoot two, because that's all we can eat. I haven't shot a buck or even bowhunted on his farm during archery season in over 12 years. There are deer on the outfitters leases, but only a select, very rich, and stupid (why anyone would pay over $5000 to hunt a deer is beyond me), few will ever get to hunt them.


----------



## KSQ2

You just gotta love non-res experts...


----------



## zmax hunter

I see some residents and nonresidents say they wish Ks would use more of an Iowa approach to managing whitetails. The nr hunters who dont like iowa or want kansas to be like iowa are typically hunting kansas every yr, .whether diy public, outfitted, thru a friend, or they have their own lease and dont want to have to wait 4 yrs to get a tag. 

The state has allowed a proliferation of liberal seasons, weapons, etc..they have already mentioned that they may have to reduce archery opportunities...the state is also planning to reduce RESIDENT opportunity for Mule deer..but make no mention of reducing NR opportunity for Mule deer...just proves the state is far more interested in high tag dollars and tourism..


----------



## KSQ2

zmax hunter said:


> I see some residents and nonresidents say they wish Ks would use more of an Iowa approach to managing whitetails. The nr hunters who dont like iowa or want kansas to be like iowa are typically hunting kansas every yr, .whether diy public, outfitted, thru a friend, or they have their own lease and dont want to have to wait 4 yrs to get a tag.
> 
> The state has allowed a proliferation of liberal seasons, weapons, etc..they have already mentioned that they may have to reduce archery opportunities...the state is also planning to reduce RESIDENT opportunity for Mule deer..but make no mention of reducing NR opportunity for Mule deer...just proves the state is far more interested in high tag dollars and tourism..


The ridiculous part is there will never be enough money in wildlife to even put a small dent in the state deficit. And don't anybody try to tell me that wildlife money only goes to fund the wildlife budget, I'm way too jaded to believe that! Talk about a sad state of affairs...


----------



## buckhound

2016 deer population numbers for Kansas 650,000 .......Iowa 290,000.


----------



## KSQ2

buckhound said:


> 2016 deer population numbers for Kansas 650,000 .......Iowa 290,000.


Lol!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Thank you, I needed a good laugh on hump day!


----------



## kspseshooter

buckhound said:


> 2016 deer population numbers for Kansas 650,000 .......Iowa 290,000.


Ha ha ha ha ha!!!! 
Based on???????
Someone's figures are way off! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rmscustom

zmax hunter said:


> I see some residents and nonresidents say they wish Ks would use more of an Iowa approach to managing whitetails. The nr hunters who dont like iowa or want kansas to be like iowa are typically hunting kansas every yr, .whether diy public, outfitted, thru a friend, or they have their own lease and dont want to have to wait 4 yrs to get a tag.
> 
> The state has allowed a proliferation of liberal seasons, weapons, etc..they have already mentioned that they may have to reduce archery opportunities...the state is also planning to reduce RESIDENT opportunity for Mule deer..but make no mention of reducing NR opportunity for Mule deer...just proves the state is far more interested in high tag dollars and tourism..


How many mule deer tags are given out to resident hunters per unit? The highest # of mule deer tags per unit for non resident is 50 which I believe is unit 1.


----------



## iviec

buckhound said:


> 2016 deer population numbers for Kansas 650,000 .......Iowa 290,000.


Iowa average deer harvest is around 105,000 for the past 5 years statewide so there overall population is much higher than that. They only allow 6,000 NR hunters and residents can kill 3 bucks per season. Their overall population is similar to kansas but they have a far greater number of resident hunters.


----------



## KSQ2

iviec said:


> Iowa average deer harvest is around 105,000 for the past 5 years statewide so there overall population is much higher than that. They only allow 6,000 NR hunters and residents can kill 3 bucks per season. Their overall population is similar to kansas but they have a far greater number of resident hunters.


That's why Iowa is the ultimate for residents and nonresidents alike. If my circumstances were different, I'd move there in a heartbeat!!


----------



## iviec

KSQ2 said:


> That's why Iowa is the ultimate for residents and nonresidents alike. If my circumstances were different, I'd move there in a heartbeat!!


If you don't like Ks lease prices you are really not going to like Iowa prices. Outfitters love it because there are very few NR tags. They don't have to compete with NR leasers because who would pay for land they can only hunt every 3 years so most of it ends up in the hands of outfitters at $25-50 per acre.

If you reduce tags in KS, outfitters will have it just like they want it.


----------



## KSQ2

iviec said:


> If you don't like Ks lease prices you are really not going to like Iowa prices. Outfitters love it because there are very few NR tags. They don't have to compete with NR leasers because who would pay for land they can only hunt every 3 years so most of it ends up in the hands of outfitters at $25-50 per acre.
> 
> If you reduce tags in KS, outfitters will have it just like they want it.


It's amazing, your post is the definition of anti-logical. I have a number of friends who live in and hunt in Iowa. None of them lease the ground they hunt on.


----------



## zmax hunter

Beauhunter18 said:


> Hey zmax shoot me a pm
> 
> Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


I am still left hanging by Beauhunter18, he asks me to "shoot him a pm",..i havent a clue what that means,..he logs in 3 to 4 times daily..and wont tell or ask me what he wants..it would be nice if he would "man up" and send me the pm with his question.


----------



## buckhound

kspseshooter said:


> Ha ha ha ha ha!!!!
> Based on???????
> Someone's figures are way off!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Iowa has mandatory telecheck so one would think their numbers would be fairly accurate. As for Kansas' survey method to estimate their population who knows, but if Iowa does in fact have a higher population as was stated Kansas has missed it really bad


----------



## buckhound

iviec said:


> Iowa average deer harvest is around 105,000 for the past 5 years statewide so there overall population is much higher than that. They only allow 6,000 NR hunters and residents can kill 3 bucks per season. Their overall population is similar to kansas but they have a far greater number of resident hunters.


 to be exzact Iowa's last 5 years average harvest is 108,685 and there 2016 population 290,000. These numbers are from the Iowa dnr


----------



## catscratch

I know it's unrealistic but I truly miss my younger days when you had to apply and wait for a tag (that you might not be awarded), teeth were sent in to the State on every deer you shot, and hunting land was secured by fixing fence, hauling hay, or bringing the landowner a fresh batch of fried crappie. 

It's amazing how hunting and owning land has changed over my lifetime.


----------



## KSQ2

buckhound said:


> Iowa has mandatory telecheck so one would think their numbers would be fairly accurate. As for Kansas' survey method to estimate their population who knows, but if Iowa does in fact have a higher population as was stated Kansas has missed it really bad


Yes, Kansas has missed it REALLY, REALLY bad. Even the thought of Iowa having less deer than KS is unbelievably laughable. For that matter, as much as I admire the IA DNR for actually caring about their resource and their residents, I'd never believe ANY state's estimates of their deer population.


----------



## Beauhunter18

zmax hunter said:


> I am still left hanging by Beauhunter18, he asks me to "shoot him a pm",..i havent a clue what that means,..he logs in 3 to 4 times daily..and wont tell or ask me what he wants..it would be nice if he would "man up" and send me the pm with his question.


Lol really I forgot I asked, sorry it bothered you so much you had to make a statement. I don't even remember what I was going to ask I'm sure it was about wiha land or somthing. Is this reply " man enough for you" lol 

Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## zmax hunter

You are fickle like a female, man card revoked


----------



## buckhound

KSQ2 said:


> Yes, Kansas has missed it REALLY, REALLY bad. Even the thought of Iowa having less deer than KS is unbelievably laughable. For that matter, as much as I admire the IA DNR for actually caring about their resource and their residents, I'd never believe ANY state's estimates of their deer population.


 Lets not forget the size comparison of these to states Iowa can have a lower total population but appear to be higher because of more deer per square mile. Iowa is some 30000 square miles smaller than Kansas with 2.2 million fewer forested acres. So for a hunter Iowa could have less deer but more. lol...


----------



## buckhound

KSQ2 said:


> Yes, Kansas has missed it REALLY, REALLY bad. Even the thought of Iowa having less deer than KS is unbelievably laughable. For that matter, as much as I admire the IA DNR for actually caring about their resource and their residents, I'd never believe ANY state's estimates of their deer population.


 For the record I'm with you on Kansas' population estimate. Their estimated harvest numbers and their estimated population doesn't add up ( 5 year average harvest 93,794 and 650, 000 deer pop.) With those numbers in 3-4 years Kansas would be over run with deer. Those numbers cant be right, look at the carry over ratio.


----------



## KSQ2

buckhound said:


> For the record I'm with you on Kansas' population estimate. Their estimated harvest numbers and their estimated population doesn't add up ( 5 year average harvest 93,794 and 650, 000 deer pop.) With those numbers in 3-4 years Kansas would be over run with deer. Those numbers cant be right, look at the carry over ratio.


I'm glad to know you're not buying the racket either.


----------



## KSQ2

catscratch said:


> I know it's unrealistic but I truly miss my younger days when you had to apply and wait for a tag (that you might not be awarded), teeth were sent in to the State on every deer you shot, and hunting land was secured by fixing fence, hauling hay, or bringing the landowner a fresh batch of fried crappie.
> 
> It's amazing how hunting and owning land has changed over my lifetime.


Actually, if you think about it, the biggest changes have happened in less than 2 decades. It's amazing how much has changed so quickly. A lot of it will pass though, recreational spending is dependent on a robust economy, we're way past due a fall.


----------



## iviec

KSQ2 said:


> Actually, if you think about it, the biggest changes have happened in less than 2 decades. It's amazing how much has changed so quickly. A lot of it will pass though, recreational spending is dependent on a robust economy, we're way past due a fall.


Nice theory but 2009-2010 was the worse recession we have seen since the great depression. KS saw the same number of NR hunters then as we have now, around 20k-22k. Land didn't sale as much but land prices really didn't fall either during that time. 

If you think a recession is going to stop NR hunters from driving to KS or any other state where there is good hunting, you are terribly wrong. Will it stop the bottom 10% of workers who will get laid off? YES, Will it stop high income earners? NO. Most people dropping $3k-10k per year on out of state hunting are not in the bottom 10%.

You can expect land prices on good hunting/recreation ground to continue to rise especially as tags have become harder to get. NR hunters have already started buying a lot of ground and it will continue since it guarantees a place to hunt and a tag.


----------



## DEC

Last week in Kansas.


----------



## KS-Hoyt-Hunter

Super slow turkey hunting morning so far. My wife worked last night so I didn't get to my spot until 8:30. I haven't heard a single gobble all morning. Did see 2 hens about an hour ago. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Beauhunter18

KS-Hoyt-Hunter said:


> Super slow turkey hunting morning so far. My wife worked last night so I didn't get to my spot until 8:30. I haven't heard a single gobble all morning. Did see 2 hens about an hour ago.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hope it picks up good luck


Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## KSQ2

iviec said:


> Nice theory but 2009-2010 was the worse recession we have seen since the great depression. KS saw the same number of NR hunters then as we have now, around 20k-22k. Land didn't sale as much but land prices really didn't fall either during that time.
> 
> If you think a recession is going to stop NR hunters from driving to KS or any other state where there is good hunting, you are terribly wrong. Will it stop the bottom 10% of workers who will get laid off? YES, Will it stop high income earners? NO. Most people dropping $3k-10k per year on out of state hunting are not in the bottom 10%.
> 
> You can expect land prices on good hunting/recreation ground to continue to rise especially as tags have become harder to get. NR hunters have already started buying a lot of ground and it will continue since it guarantees a place to hunt and a tag.


Farm ground is king once again in KS, it has again surpassed recreational ground for the top dollar; which is crazy considering low grain prices right now. We have both recreational and farm ground on our property, so I guess we're good. In SE Kansas, last year rec ground was bringing an average of $1650/acre and crop ground was bringing an average of $2000/acre.
Btw, I was talking about something bigger than a recession... Also in my neck of the woods, many of the NR lease payers are contract guys from LA working at the refinery in Coffeyville. So locally, it has made a difference already, the refinery is really suffering. We got permission on 400 acres just this past year that a group from LA leased before. We're paying nothing, but we know the owners and they had gotten sick of slob, lease hunters. When the last group bowed out, because of money trouble, they decided not lease it out again.


----------



## ksgobbler

Been dueling with a group of gobblers. Yesterday at 1 30 in the afternoon they were on fire. I just couldn't get them to cross the creek. I've had hens and jakes close enough but no mature birds yet.


----------



## kspseshooter

Killed a real good bird this morning! 23.5lbs 11.25" beard. 1.25" spurs. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KS-Hoyt-Hunter

Tagged out! After messing with this bird for 2 hours he finally came in. 10" beard. One spur was 1" and the other was 1.25. Weighed in around 20 lbs. Killing this bird wasn't even the best part of my hunt this morning. It wasn't even the second best. 

First off I was able to call in another bird for the landowner's son and he was able to kill his first turkey. I'm pretty sure he caught the fever this morning. He stayed calmed and made a great shot with my old 870 Express. 

The best part? I was able to call in both birds with a box call that was my Grandpa's. My grandpa is in a nursing home. He is suffering from dementia. My grandma gave me all his turkey calls a few months ago. This box call was the call he used to call in the first turkey I ever killed. It was probably 17-18 years ago. He took my brother and I hunting and I was able to get a jake. My goal this year was to call in 1 turkey and kill it using that call. I was able to do that plus able to call in a bird with it for a first time hunter. It was pretty special. This call will now be retired until my kids are able to turkey hunt. It will be used to kill their first birds and then go back into retirement. 

The other special part was that I was able to kill this bird with my bow. Grandpa took me to the archery range after I got my first bow. I had never shot a bow before and we went so I was able to get the basic form and instructions down. My dad bought me the bow but wasn't able to go with me to learn some of the basics. I'll never forget that night at Bass Pro in Springfield MO. 

After I was down we were standing around the archery counter. There was probably 10 other people standing around. He says very loudly: "I'll never understand you white people". (He's Native American. At this point every single person turns and looks at us. I'm mortified). He goes on to say "My people lost this country using bows and arrows. Give me a 7mm Mag every day of the week!" At this point the entire counter erupted in laughter. He just smiled. Grandpa is a big part of why I'm a hunter today. 

Today was a good day. 






















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KS-Hoyt-Hunter

kspseshooter said:


> Killed a real good bird this morning! 23.5lbs 11.25" beard. 1.25" spurs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome bird. Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kspseshooter

Good stuff KS-Hoyt!! Memories is what makes hunting and enjoying the great outdoors really special. 
Most of us have had the traditions past down through a mentor or family member. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zmax hunter

Congrats to the turkey slayers...nice birds!


----------



## KSQ2

Nice everyone, the longbeards are falling!!


----------



## DEC

About 10 days or so ago in Kansas.


----------



## [email protected]

Made it back over to fill my second tag at the end of last week. Another great KS hunt. More details, pix, and video for those interested at http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=4974025


----------



## ksgobbler

Played outside all day but begged me to go turkey hunting when mama got home. He lasted 5 min and I had mama come down in the side by side to pick us up.


----------



## snoman4

KS-Hoyt-Hunter said:


> Tagged out! After messing with this bird for 2 hours he finally came in. 10" beard. One spur was 1" and the other was 1.25. Weighed in around 20 lbs. Killing this bird wasn't even the best part of my hunt this morning. It wasn't even the second best.
> 
> First off I was able to call in another bird for the landowner's son and he was able to kill his first turkey. I'm pretty sure he caught the fever this morning. He stayed calmed and made a great shot with my old 870 Express.
> 
> The best part? I was able to call in both birds with a box call that was my Grandpa's. My grandpa is in a nursing home. He is suffering from dementia. My grandma gave me all his turkey calls a few months ago. This box call was the call he used to call in the first turkey I ever killed. It was probably 17-18 years ago. He took my brother and I hunting and I was able to get a jake. My goal this year was to call in 1 turkey and kill it using that call. I was able to do that plus able to call in a bird with it for a first time hunter. It was pretty special. This call will now be retired until my kids are able to turkey hunt. It will be used to kill their first birds and then go back into retirement.
> 
> The other special part was that I was able to kill this bird with my bow. Grandpa took me to the archery range after I got my first bow. I had never shot a bow before and we went so I was able to get the basic form and instructions down. My dad bought me the bow but wasn't able to go with me to learn some of the basics. I'll never forget that night at Bass Pro in Springfield MO.
> 
> After I was down we were standing around the archery counter. There was probably 10 other people standing around. He says very loudly: "I'll never understand you white people". (He's Native American. At this point every single person turns and looks at us. I'm mortified). He goes on to say "My people lost this country using bows and arrows. Give me a 7mm Mag every day of the week!" At this point the entire counter erupted in laughter. He just smiled. Grandpa is a big part of why I'm a hunter today.
> 
> Today was a good day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats on a really special hunt and kill Johnathan.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## zmax hunter

Saw a Tom & 3 hens on a property this evening..i dont often see them there..currently planning to hunt him with my bow wedn morning..
Maybe i can get KHH to bring some of his awesome mojo to the hunt..and a camera..lol


----------



## Maxemus

zmax hunter said:


> Saw a Tom & 3 hens on a property this evening..i dont often see them there..currently planning to hunt him with my bow wedn morning..
> Maybe i can get KHH to bring some of his awesome mojo to the hunt..and a camera..lol


Best of luck to you my friend.


----------



## KS-Hoyt-Hunter

zmax hunter said:


> Saw a Tom & 3 hens on a property this evening..i dont often see them there..currently planning to hunt him with my bow wedn morning..
> Maybe i can get KHH to bring some of his awesome mojo to the hunt..and a camera..lol


I'd love to if you mean Friday instead of Wednesday. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KS-Hoyt-Hunter

snoman4 said:


> Congrats on a really special hunt and kill Johnathan.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


Thanks buddy!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zmax hunter

I actually feel like i am seeing more deer and more deer sign,..from beds to tracks...found another giant set of splayed out tracks today..
chasing turkeys the next 11 days..
rainmageddon fell this evening,..high winds, hail..was just getting ready to close on 3 strutters..gonna have to lock in the hubs tomorrow..Good luck to all still hunting.
Shortly after i took that pic, the heavens dumped torrential buckets upon us..great...just lost power at the house.. oh well,..gotta get some sleep..


----------



## zmax hunter

Had a great day..
With a little help,..
6:45am, I tried to reap a nice Tom, no blind bow kill, i missed..
We went for a donut and coffee..
8:00am, spotted a group of strutters
Went to stalk in with my shotgun..
Found a 76 3/4" shed..
9:02, Reaped a pair of Toms, the others werent interested..
14th Tom ive seen tagged since April 4th


----------



## ksgobbler

Bird numbers way down in our area. I have only seen 3 jakes


----------



## snoman4

zmax hunter said:


> Had a great day..
> With a little help,..
> 6:45am, I tried to reap a nice Tom, no blind bow kill, i missed..
> We went for a donut and coffee..
> 8:00am, spotted a group of strutters
> Went to stalk in with my shotgun..
> Found a 76 3/4" shed..
> 9:02, Reaped a pair of Toms, the others werent interested..
> 14th Tom ive seen tagged since April 4th


Congrats again Brian.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## zmax hunter

ksgobbler said:


> Bird numbers way down in our area. I have only seen 3 jakes


Sorry to hear that, any idea what caused the low numbers? Our birds seem fine, i have been seeing lots of Jakes, i feel like hen numbers might be down slightly, but nothing too significant.. can spot 30+ strutters in a day here.


----------



## kspseshooter

Our numbers seem to be better than last year. 
I have hunted 4 different farms and haven't saw one jake. But plenty of longbeards 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ksgobbler

I am guessing the wet springs. I've dueled with the only 3 gobblers around several times.


----------



## buckbowhunter1

Ks gobbler just east of your house on public land there are at least 5 long beards. Was 6 wink wink.


----------



## KSQ2

Not the best pic around, but they're getting started in SE Kansas.


----------



## zmax hunter

How much snow are you western ks guys getting? Rain and more rain here in north central..farmers are not getting to plant corn...usually its 6" high and growing by now..


----------



## NYyotekiller

My buddy that I hunt with in the north central part of the state sent me this photo the other day of a shed he found while turkey hunting. This will give me something to look forward to seeings its on the same ground that I hunt on.


----------



## zmax hunter

Good luck drawing a tag..you never know any more...you might have to sit this one out.


----------



## rmscustom

When do the draw results come available usually?


----------



## NYyotekiller

rmscustom said:


> When do the draw results come available usually?


Usually by the end of May they post the results of the draw.


----------



## rmscustom

NYyotekiller said:


> Usually by the end of May they post the results of the draw.


Thanks


----------



## ksgobbler




----------



## my3sons

Kind of late Zmax, but we got about 15"-18" on Sunday. Not sure on our wheat crop, it layed it flat and the corn that was planted might have to be replanted in some areas. Little concerned about the pheasants in some areas getting buried. I did shoot a nice Tom last week glad I did, dirt roads are a mess.


----------



## KSQ2

Wow, that fella could tear something up with those spurs!
No snow, but it just keeps raining here in the SE too, 8" in the last five days at our house. Gonna have to replant the garden looks like.


----------



## ksgobbler

Yeah I was just thinking it was drying out. Glad we got another 1" of rain this morning. :angry:


----------



## zmax hunter

Thats a great bird! Congrats!

In other news, my friends with G2 Research will soon be releasing a new solid copper cnc machined slug..cant wait to get my hands on some of these..they have a wide array of personal defence rounds, their R.I.P., Telos, and Civic Duty rounds each have specific characteristics..


----------



## Hawkfarm

Serious spurs on that tom my3sons. Ksgobbler, big bases and it looks like he's going to be a nice buck. I don't have anything that big yet. I had a number of visitors Sunday evening that I'll be watching. Does are getting big. 









































































And then there is this buck which I believe got his rear lower leg caught in a fence. He has now lost the inner pad on his right rear hoof and may yet lose the other side.


----------



## ksgobbler

Are you sure it got caught? A lot of foot rot going on in this area. A guy I work with shot 2 this year with the rot.


----------



## Hawkfarm

We had all of our fences repaired and tightened. He's got a distinct line across the front of his leg above the foot that sure looks like a fence line. I've got 2 other bucks with hoof rot, one has had it for 3 years, (I had 3 bucks with it but one disappeared last summer) and this one could well have it as well. I'll wait to see what the hoof looks like if and after the other pad falls off. And I've got another buck with a bad foot that also looks like he caught it in a fence. His pads have not fallen off in the 1.5 years he's had the foot problem. Interestingly, I have not seen a doe with foot rot.


----------



## ksgobbler

Bagged some Arkansas poachers this morning. Local warden didn't answer so I left a message. Operation game thief gets excited when you have an easily recognizable paint scheme and a license plate number.


----------



## KSQ2

ksgobbler said:


> Bagged some Arkansas poachers this morning. Local warden didn't answer so I left a message. Operation game thief gets excited when you have an easily recognizable paint scheme and a license plate number.


Nice job!


----------



## ksgobbler

They came back and shot from the road. I followed them for awhile. Warden had me break it off. He is hunting them now.


----------



## ksgobbler

May be going federal.


----------



## KS-Hoyt-Hunter

Just in case anyone is in Wichita and in the market for a dsd jake. Cabelas has them in the bargain cave for $96. The stake is missing on that one. $105 with tax. I sold my avian x decoy last week for $60 and had a $25 gift card. And then had cabelas points. I walked out without paying a dime for mine. Just wanted to pass it along to anyone who is around and interested 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## df06

KS-Hoyt-Hunter said:


> Just in case anyone is in Wichita and in the market for a dsd jake. Cabelas has them in the bargain cave for $96. The stake is missing on that one. $105 with tax. I sold my avian x decoy last week for $60 and had a $25 gift card. And then had cabelas points. I walked out without paying a dime for mine. Just wanted to pass it along to anyone who is around and interested
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Best decoy there is in my view.


----------



## hunterhewi

Bought my DSD jake 2 years ago in KC cabelas bargain cave. $110 on sale in the box and i had a $75 gift card. I was happy as a kid in a candy store with a $40 out the door dsd lol!


----------



## zmax hunter

I disced and planted a sudan grass buffer ..its already coming up.

Looks like more chances of rain for the next several days.


----------



## trial153

zmax hunter said:


> I disced and planted a sudan grass buffer ..its already coming up.
> 
> Looks like more chances of rain for the next several days.


Looks good Brian !


----------



## Hawkfarm

Ticks have a big start on some of the deer. I've blown up a couple of pictures. I feel sorry for the doe.



















And I have some visitors that hopefully may stick around the yard this year for more than a weekend.


----------



## CLJ

Does anyone have any specifics on when the nonresident draw results will be available? All I could find on the kdwp website was "end of may."


----------



## bigbeauhunter

Any one know of public land near Kansas city 

Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## trial153

Hawkfarm said:


> Ticks have a big start on some of the deer. I've blown up a couple of pictures. I feel sorry for the doe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I have some visitors that hopefully may stick around the yard this year for more than a weekend.


Some ticks on that buck !


----------



## ksgobbler

Ticks are horrible this year. I had 13 embedded Saturday. Sunday looked down and 30 plus on my pant legs.


----------



## Shmee

Will the deer feed on the Sudan Grass, or do they just utilize it as cover? Just curious. Thanks


----------



## olemossyhorns

Man that doe looks awful!


----------



## KSQ2

More ticks...









Some deer are already ahead of others, just like usual.


----------



## ksgobbler

Waiting to get my field disked so I can get my quail food plot planted. It will also shield the road from road hunters


----------



## Wilson12051978

I have hunted Kansas as an out of state for the last 10 years. There are very few non residents in the area where I hunt.
Each year there has been a noticible decline in the deer herd in unit 6 where I hunt.
I have talked to several landowners in the area who seem to think if deer are eating the crops they planted that they have the right to shoot them to protect their crops.
This attitude has to change, and the KDWP needs to do better job of enforcement. 
These attitudes are the ones that led to Kansas being extinct of all large game animals until around 1960.
It's my land and I can do what I want on it is BS.

Im all for the reduction of non res. tags, and I'm also for more law enforcement to go after the poachers which I believe is a big problem.

The numbers are way down. Something has to change.....
Coyotes are a huge problem too....shoot them.


----------



## zmax hunter

Im sure they will eat it, but more so during winter months, they will bed in it. This is a sorghum sudan hybrid..im creating a screeen from the timber to the field edge..deer should feel safer to hit scrapes earlier.


----------



## Jerm

Wilson12051978 said:


> I have talked to several landowners in the area who seem to think if deer are eating the crops they planted that they have the right to shoot them to protect their crops.


BINGO! Very keen observation.....and the wheels on the bus go round and round.....


----------



## gjs4

Is this a buck thread or tick thread....some booner blood sucker pics. Yuck


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Shmee

zmax hunter said:


> Im sure they will eat it, but more so during winter months, they will bed in it. This is a sorghum sudan hybrid..im creating a screeen from the timber to the field edge..deer should feel safer to hit scrapes earlier.


Thanks for the reply. Good info, I very much appreciate it.


----------



## zmax hunter

Hope everyone is safe, lots of tornados and 70mph+ straight line winds..reports of trees and powerlines down in salina area, chapman, fort riley..lots of rain


----------



## catscratch

zmax hunter said:


> Hope everyone is safe, lots of tornados and 70mph+ straight line winds..reports of trees and powerlines down in salina area, chapman, fort riley..lots of rain


Ditto! 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## ksgobbler

I've had water covering my creekbottom since early April. Finally get it receding and now supposed to get 3-4+" of rain. Big nasty cell bearing down on us as I type.


----------



## ksgobbler

We have no power.


----------



## zmax hunter

Water is rising. Same as last yr, its gonna push a lot of deer out into area pastures.

https://youtu.be/Ke-46Lx8nf8


----------



## ksgobbler

Lots of turkey nests wiped out. Side note this fella was on our front porch a few minutes ago. 2nd one since Wednesday.


----------



## snoman4

zmax hunter said:


> Water is rising. Same as last yr, its gonna push a lot of deer out into area pastures.
> 
> https://youtu.be/Ke-46Lx8nf8


Brian you all be safe...yall are flooding and we are in a drought with many many areas on fire. 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Hawkfarm

I hate to hear about the flooding again. We had plenty of rain but no major flooding this round. I got pictures of the first fawns of the year - they went through the front yard a little bit before I drove down the drive.


----------



## zmax hunter

With new fawns, seems like a good time to go kill some yotes..cute little deer burgers there Hawk..

I think i posted this last yr, it gives a bit of insight into stream levels

https://waterwatch.usgs.gov/index.php?m=flood&r=ks&w=map

Hope you get some rain Kevin, looks like good chances the next 5 days for you.


----------



## KSQ2

Love the fawn pics Hawk! I enjoy seeing them this time of year, and the next couple months, even more than mature bucks. I just don't see as many fawns as days gone by it seems.


----------



## ksgobbler

Poacher update. One confessed to shooting a turkey out the window. He said it wounded and didn't kill it. Charges pending. They told the warden they are never coming back to Kansas. I bet they do. Both the fed and state warden said if you can get a license plate it helps them 10 fold.


----------



## snoman4

zmax hunter said:


> With new fawns, seems like a good time to go kill some yotes..cute little deer burgers there Hawk..
> 
> I think i posted this last yr, it gives a bit of insight into stream levels
> 
> https://waterwatch.usgs.gov/index.php?m=flood&r=ks&w=map
> 
> Hope you get some rain Kevin, looks like good chances the next 5 days for you.


We finally got some today. Next few days look good too.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## zmax hunter

Check your emails..i hear kdwpt is sending out payment confirmation to nr's..


----------



## blark1988

I just checked my email and I got the payment confirmation... looks like I'll be going October 27- November 24.


Anyone hunting in zones 7 and 3?


----------



## rmscustom

zmax hunter said:


> Check your emails..i hear kdwpt is sending out payment confirmation to nr's..


Not in my email but but checked my account and me and my buddy drew our first choice! He even got lucky and drew a mule deer stamp which only about 15 were given out to nr's last year in that unit. First time ever in Kansas is gonna happen November 1st. Pretty pumped about it. Time to get serious with the maps.


----------



## dkkarr

Where do you find the draw results ?


----------



## pinwheeled

YA baby got lucky this year


----------



## Wheelstex44

Still nothing here! Anybody with Preferance point show draw success?


----------



## CLJ

No update to my account yet.


----------



## rmscustom

I got the email now too


----------



## kspseshooter

Good luck to you guys that drew!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trial153

Strange, I never in the past received any up dates if I drew in Kansas. The tag is paid up front so other then a refund if you didn't draw I am not sure what update there can be. Unless they update your account info on the KS fish and game website?


----------



## dkkarr

I had a point and should get a tag but haven't gotten an email. 

There's usually a link to check draw results.....just punch in last name and birthday but I can't find it on the website this year.


----------



## dkkarr

As trial153 said.....I've never gotten an email in the past. Have always had to check online.


----------



## Wheelstex44

They have a New and improved &#55357;&#56900; System this year, you have a profile you can log into and check status of Lotteries and privileges. But this New system took them 2 extra weeks. My Lottery for NR tag still says entered and I have a Preferance point! Well I will keep looking


----------



## CLJ

For the guys that have been notified, what units did you draw in?


----------



## trial153

I logged into the site. It is set way differently then past years. 

So far all my account shows is that I was entered in the draw. Doesn't list any results


----------



## dkkarr

Same with mine


----------



## KS-Hoyt-Hunter

The online account is all messed up. At least it was for me last week. I was putting in for a preference point for ML Antelope. I had to sign in using my KDWPT number. My email login wasn't working. I had to call in to find out. The lady told me they were having problems. That was Wednesday of last week 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jayson2984

So I received and email of a receipt but it doesn't say if I drew or not. They cashed my check months ago lol. So confused 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zmax hunter

Very strange how it slowly leaks out the draw results..

Gonna have to consult with wikileaks...see if we can get a massive email dump...


----------



## bowhunter9

See ya in November Zmax!


----------



## zmax hunter

I cant wait,..new properties, stands,..crop rotation is ideal..big 180s survived last yr along with numerous other bucks..
Im gonna start beating up on the yote population..


----------



## CLJ

Mine just updated on the website.


----------



## trial153

Now my account shows absolutely nothing. No draws, no past tags or licenses ...nothing. Lol 
Guess it is going to be like the old days ...ride the four wheeler out to the mail box.


----------



## trial153

Ok figured it out....this is messed up. 

If I log in with my email and password it takes me to the old site which has nothing other then my account information, doesn't show past licenses or tags ...nor any of my purchases. However if I log in using my KS fish and game ID number and my date of birth it takes me to my account on the new sight which has all the information, past licenses and the current draw. 
As of now all it says is that I was was entered in the draw. No results


----------



## Fulldraw1972

I am heading to Kansas this year. Drew units 1 and 2. 
I logged in under social security number. Then looked at my orders. Archery deer shows up as active. 
Before I logged on I got an email from Kansas for a receipt for draw. Except on this one it showed a refund for the Muley stamp.


----------



## CLJ

I had to use my social to login as well.


----------



## rmscustom

So kinda off topic but is there any prairie dog towns in Kansas? Specifically units 4 and 2. We allways bring the .223s and plenty of ammo for some of that or yote calling in case the tags get full or we just need a break.


----------



## zmax hunter

If you have an archery tag,..you would be wise to leave the rifle at home..you are asking for trouble if you plan to bow hunt and also have a rifle and ammo with you


----------



## rigginuts

jayson2984 said:


> So I received and email of a receipt but it doesn't say if I drew or not. They cashed my check months ago lol. So confused
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same here.


----------



## zmax hunter

It takes about 4 to complete the draw, award points, and then they put 24,000 names in a big hat. The ny elves start to draw and sort them by their unit selection, which has them placed in 1st choice, 2nd choice, etc..hats..which narrows it down a bit more...now with 2440 hats to select from..
the elves start drawing the unit 1 and 2 hat first.
Santa steps in with his book to see if you have been good or bad..
A stone mason now chisels your information in stone,
Translators will translate into all known languages..
And finally, a man with 1 arm and 1 finger will type out a message and send an email,...next


----------



## catscratch

zmax hunter said:


> It takes about 4 to complete the draw, award points, and then they put 24,000 names in a big hat. The ny elves start to draw and sort them by their unit selection, which has them placed in 1st choice, 2nd choice, etc..hats..which narrows it down a bit more...now with 2440 hats to select from..
> the elves start drawing the unit 1 and 2 hat first.
> Santa steps in with his book to see if you have been good or bad..
> A stone mason now chisels your information in stone,
> Translators will translate into all known languages..
> And finally, a man with 1 arm and 1 finger will type out a message and send an email,...next


Lol!


----------



## zmax hunter

4 weeks


----------



## bowhunter9

Or maybe they sit on that pile of money for a month and make a little on the interest? Can't blame them for that I guess haha


----------



## rmscustom

zmax hunter said:


> If you have an archery tag,..you would be wise to leave the rifle at home..you are asking for trouble if you plan to bow hunt and also have a rifle and ammo with you


Why? Is it illegal? Don't trust a nr not to be a poacher? FYI when I go to NE rifles stay at the cabin when I'm bow hunting.


----------



## zmax hunter

Dont forget yer spotlight, 

Actually, yes,...it used to be illegal to possess any firearm while bowhunting..


----------



## dkkarr

My license showed active about mid afternoon and I received an email about three hours later.


----------



## trial153

Well I am in...just updated


----------



## rmscustom

zmax hunter said:


> Dont forget yer spotlight,
> 
> Actually, yes,...it used to be illegal to possess any firearm while bowhunting..


Actually the regs say you can carry a handgun while archery hunting so I'm pretty sure I'll be alright bringing a rifle to Kansas. 
No spotlight needed. My buddies got a predator gun set up with night vision.


----------



## Fulldraw1972

rmscustom said:


> Actually the regs say you can carry a handgun while archery hunting so I'm pretty sure I'll be alright bringing a rifle to Kansas.
> No spotlight needed. My buddies got a predator gun set up with night vision.


I am pretty sure night vision isn't allowed for coyotes in Kansas. At least that's the way I interpreted the regs. 
"Furbearers and coyotes may be hunted at night. But use of artificial light including optics that project or amplify light are prohibited."

No matter what I am hunting it turns into a predator hunt when I see a coyote.


----------



## blark1988

rmscustom said:


> Actually the regs say you can carry a handgun while archery hunting so I'm pretty sure I'll be alright bringing a rifle to Kansas.
> No spotlight needed. My buddies got a predator gun set up with night vision.


This sounds like you are really trying to push the laws to me.... whats wrong with just carrying a bow and trying to fill the tags that you have? If a coyote happens to show do like the previous post says and turn your deer hunt into a coyote hunt and shoot it with your bow. Last thing you want to do is get on the watch list by making silly post on AT like you have been making.


----------



## rmscustom

Fulldraw1972 said:


> I am pretty sure night vision isn't allowed for coyotes in Kansas. At least that's the way I interpreted the regs.
> "Furbearers and coyotes may be hunted at night. But use of artificial light including optics that project or amplify light are prohibited."
> 
> No matter what I am hunting it turns into a predator hunt when I see a coyote.


Night vision comment was a joke for zmax after he said don't forget yer spotlight. Haha


----------



## Fulldraw1972

rmscustom said:


> Night vision comment was a joke for zmax after he said don't forget yer spotlight. Haha


Gotcha. Haha


----------



## rmscustom

blark1988 said:


> This sounds like you are really trying to push the laws to me.... whats wrong with just carrying a bow and trying to fill the tags that you have? If a coyote happens to show do like the previous post says and turn your deer hunt into a coyote hunt and shoot it with your bow. Last thing you want to do is get on the watch list by making silly post on AT like you have been making.


Don't get excited. All I asked if there was any prairie dogs in Kansas a few pages ago in case the tags were full or we wanted to take a afternoon off and have some fun or maybe even do a little calling for coyotes. The only answer I got was to leave the rifles at home cause I'd be asking for big trouble if we brought some for some reason. 
Let me make this clear. NO RIFLES WOULD BE CARRIED WHILE BOWHUNTING PERIOD. Would only be with us for the above situations. 
Sorry for asking a simple question and it getting twisted


----------



## KSQ2

Not too many chiming in yet on the draw... I wonder if any will be rejected this year?


----------



## jcitchyman

Ok....im soooo confused with the new website . I got my receipt last night via email..I looked up my acct and it says active. Does that mean I was successful?


----------



## BigDeer

I got a receipt (email) an hour ago showing my son did draw for NonRes youth season and I was charged for his tag! Pretty pumped about it! Waiting to hear if the other member in our group made it too.

Just checked his account on Kansas Hunt and Fish camp and it does say awarded for 2017.


----------



## BigDeer

jcitchyman said:


> Ok....im soooo confused with the new website . I got my receipt last night via email..I looked up my acct and it says active. Does that mean I was successful?


Should say accepted if you view your account, then select lotteries. "Accepted" and right below it, it should state which unit you were awarded.


----------



## zmax hunter

RMS, truthfully, it used to be against the law to possess any firearm while bow hunting with an archery only tag.. i knew the state allowed the carry of handguns a few yrs ago for anyone, including archery hunters.. i read thru the regulations and stutues again..could not find the old verbage,..and called Pratt to inquire..

In their infinite wisdom, the state will now allow you to carry your bow, a shotgun, your AR, and your handgun to the tree stand if you want..

Yes, there are prairie dogs, i dont know about public prairie dogs,..


----------



## jcitchyman

Ok Thanks for the help...Yaaahooooo..im in!!


----------



## iviec

I haven't heard from a single person that didn't draw a tag. Last year there were several.


----------



## rmscustom

Thanks zmax. Appreciate the effort.


----------



## KSQ2

iviec said:


> I haven't heard from a single person that didn't draw a tag. Last year there were several.


Wonderful.....


----------



## ARCHERYXPERT

I received my email with my positive draw results.


----------



## WMA HUNTER

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Tapatalk
We didn't get drawn


----------



## bowhunter9

iviec said:


> I haven't heard from a single person that didn't draw a tag. Last year there were several.


I've heard of one that didn't draw in units 1&2


----------



## zap

It is 100% legal to carry a handgun while bowhunting no matter what tag you have.


----------



## zmax hunter

Unless you have had a felony conviction


----------



## iviec

i agree!


----------



## iviec

KSQ2 said:


> iviec said:
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't heard from a single person that didn't draw a tag. Last year there were several.
> 
> 
> 
> Wonderful.....
Click to expand...

. I agree


----------



## 3dn4jc

Could someone please post a link where you I can find out I I drew a tag, I'm new to this, thanks


----------



## Shmee

Successful draw, whether or not I fill my tag is not the most important! Just the fact that I get to experience a d.i.y. archery hunt in Kansas is what motivates me. It is truly a great opportunity, looking forward to the challenge.


----------



## iviec

3dn4jc said:


> Could someone please post a link where you I can find out I I drew a tag, I'm new to this, thanks


. It's the same place you put in for the draw assuming you put in online. 

https://www.kshuntfishcamp.com/home.page


----------



## zap

I hope all the non res hunters have great success this coming season......:cocktail:


----------



## iviec

zap said:


> I hope all the non res hunters have great success this coming season......


. 

Same to you Zap. Can't wait to start putting together the hit list. Antlers should be branching out soon and we can start identifying the bucks that made it from last year. Seeing how much they grow from one year to the next is almost as fun as hunting itself.


----------



## flopduster

A few leftovers will be available 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WMA HUNTER

flopduster said:


> A few leftovers will be available
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's from 2016 , isn't it ? 

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Tapatalk


----------



## zmax hunter

Those are 2017 numbers


----------



## WMA HUNTER

zmax hunter said:


> Those are 2017 numbers


I see now, I was looking at the blue writing 

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shmee

zap said:


> I hope all the non res hunters have great success this coming season......:cocktail:


Good luck to you as well Zap, time to get to work and get a game plan in order.


----------



## ksgobbler

Too lazy to look but that's not a lot of leftover tags. Those will be gone in seconds.

Got a large food plot ready to be planted into forage/grain sorghum and millet for the quail and doves.


----------



## zmax hunter

There are 231 more left over tags than what was left over last yr... its all south central and south west kansas...
Im curious to see if overall demand is also down., probably wont know till the pdf with all draw stats is posted.


----------



## zmax hunter

Does anyone here use Nextech and use a cellular camera? Im not sure how to find out which ones are compatible..i might need to call them, tues.


----------



## Tider37

We drew again. Haven't heard of many that haven't drawn so far. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iviec

zmax hunter said:


> There are 231 more left over tags than what was left over last yr... its all south central and south west kansas...
> Im curious to see if overall demand is also down., probably wont know till the pdf with all draw stats is posted.


Same here. The information we have so far leads me to believe demand is down or flat. I know or know of around 70 NR hunters that were all successful.

In reality there has been around the same number of NR hunters (22k) for the past several years. Crossbow hunters showed up around 4 years ago and increased demand causing most people who just waited on the hundreds of left over tags to jump in the draw which created the feeling of increased demand when in reality it's the same overall number of NR hunters that we've had for 6 plus years. The stats should be interesting


----------



## KSQ2

I know of a handful of nr's that hunt with friends of mine, half of that number, although only 4, did not apply this year. They were tired of not seeing bigger bucks.


----------



## kspseshooter

Everyone expects to see a giant when they come to KS.............. sorry, it's not that easy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iviec

kspseshooter said:


> Everyone expects to see a giant when they come to KS.............. sorry, it's not that easy
> 
> The word giant means different things to different hunters.
> 
> Ks can be a very tuff place to hunt. I have only killed 3 bucks in 10 seasons but I'd rather eat a tag than kill a 3 yr old buck


----------



## flopduster

Out of 12 or so NR, I have only heard of one who did not draw


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter9

kspseshooter said:


> Everyone expects to see a giant when they come to KS.............. sorry, it's not that easy
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Especially if you only have 7 days


----------



## pinwheeled

kspseshooter said:


> Everyone expects to see a giant when they come to KS.............. sorry, it's not that easy
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So true. 

I don't think it's exclusive to Kansas. When people go to these hot bed's of deer hunting they expect instant gratification. We all know that its not easy. I hunt Buffalo County WI all year long and talk to many people that are DIY or outfitted and It's no different they are expecting a booner every sit. I have my idea's of where this attitude or belief is coming from but that is for a different thread.


----------



## kspseshooter

Seeing a 160+ is one thing. For the stars to be aligned enough for you to get him into your effective bow range, then possibly get an arrow in him is a whole different level. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hawkfarm

Momma is letting this little one move around some. 



















I'm not sure this doe can see anything out of this eye now. 










Some young bucks.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Awesome photos......


JOE


----------



## 3dn4jc

Does KDPT send your archery permit in the mail or do you have to print it out?


----------



## stevewes2004

3dn4jc said:


> Does KDPT send your archery permit in the mail or do you have to print it out?


In the mail!


----------



## zmax hunter

With the new online system, there will no longer be "print at home" tags or licenses. Too many people abused the system and printed multiple tags.


----------



## trial153

The last two years my tags have been printed and mailed to me. Before that I was able to print them.


----------



## WMA HUNTER

What determines how many tags per unit ? There is a pretty big swing .

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Tapatalk


----------



## zap

Walmart prints out my tags.......:toothy2:


----------



## zmax hunter

Swing? What swing? Not sure what you mean..


----------



## zmax hunter

Wheat has really changed a lot in the last week..
I would guess they are a couple weeks away from harvest on the oklahoma border..probably cutting in oklahoma??
We usually get going about june 20th in this area of nck..


----------



## WMA HUNTER

zmax hunter said:


> Swing? What swing? Not sure what you mean..


I mean there are a lot more tags given away in one unit vs another unit. I was just curious as to why. 

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Tapatalk


----------



## zmax hunter

Deer numbers are not the same statewide..plus unit sizes are not remotely the same.


----------



## zmax hunter

Still 1 decent buck in Ks.


----------



## KSQ2

Wow! I hope you found that somewhere close to Beloit!! Specifically, within a mile or so of where we hunt! And no, I don't recognize the shed, just wishful thinking.


----------



## snoman4

Nice find Brian....hope you found that on some of the land I will be able to hunt!!!


----------



## zmax hunter

Just a shade over 84", 25 7/8 MB


----------



## kspseshooter

Nice!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dangolf28

I grew up in Kansas, but haven't hunted it since about 1999. Still possible to get permission from local farmers in SE Kansas or is everything leased now?


----------



## Muy Grande

zmax hunter said:


> Just a shade over 84", 25 7/8 MB



Can't wait!


----------



## zmax hunter

Gets harder every year, depends on who you know...and who knows you,..and who you ask...when you ask...which property you ask for...all they can do is tell you no...


----------



## 3dn4jc

When do they start sending NR license out?


----------



## zmax hunter

Scheduled to arrive in early July.


----------



## KS-Hoyt-Hunter

http://www.kwch.com/content/news/Future-deer-population-could-be-in-jeopardy-428319733.html


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ngurb

steer clear of the 10 skids of clearance corn at the Wichita gander mountain. got a couple bags today and they are filled with weevils. like thousands per bag. all of the kernels are hollowed out from the bugs.


----------



## ngurb

zap said:


> I hope all the non res hunters have great success this coming season......:cocktail:


pretty disappointed i have 2 houses in kansas yet still had to apply for non resident tag because im not considered a resident to game and fish until 12 months. pretty ridiculous. i have a kansas drivers license, kansas license plate, pay kansas taxes, and they still get me for $500 for a deer tag. oh well, that will be the last time. i did draw and got my first pic of the one buck i hoped made it through, 3 beams last year, looks like a cactus this year, cant wait to see what it turns into.


----------



## kspseshooter

http://ksoutdoors.com/Hunting/Hunting-Regulations/Deer/Resident-Requirements-and-Definitions


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ngurb

kspseshooter said:


> http://ksoutdoors.com/Hunting/Hunting-Regulations/Deer/Resident-Requirements-and-Definitions
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE
> man does that suck. called game and fish and the lady assured me that if i bought a resident tag id be in violation. she said i had to apply as non res if i wanted a tag.


----------



## zmax hunter

Id ask for a refund..find out who you talked too and find their boss..


----------



## hunterhewi

zmax hunter said:


> Id ask for a refund..find out who you talked too and find their boss..


Exactly what Brian said. Someone dont know what they are talking about


----------



## ngurb

zmax hunter said:


> Id ask for a refund..find out who you talked too and find their boss..


after a lengthy call to pratt, once a tag is issued its issued. no refunds no exceptions.i can now buy resident extra doe, but my buck tag stays a non resident. another one of those situations you grit your teeth in disgust and cant do anything about. i havent seen enough does to want to kill one.
with listing our house, buying a house and moving i should have dug deeper into it than a quick phone call. 
at least im still hunting....


----------



## kspseshooter

Hopefully you are rewarded with a giant!! 
Welcome to Kansas 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ngurb

kspseshooter said:


> Hopefully you are rewarded with a giant!!
> Welcome to Kansas
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


thanks. everyone ive met, shop owners, neighbors... are all so much nicer than where i grew up. its almost startling after being in a bigger city how much nicer folks from small towns are. no traffic jams, no sirens at all hours of the day. already had a farmer ask if id help with his deer problem. i about fell over. so happy to be out of michigan and in kansas.


----------



## zmax hunter

Call the Gov...tell em how they lied to you, ask him to fix it with a governors elk tag,..lol


----------



## KS-Hoyt-Hunter

Or the very least get the money transferred into a lifetime license. 

Just a friendly PSA. Make sure you use permethrin/whatever tick spray you choose this summer. 

My dad, who lives in SW Missouri, just got diagnosed with Rocky Mountain Spotted Fever. He's in absolute hell right now. The $10 bottle of Sawyers sitting on his desk in his hunting room could've saved him weeks of misery that are coming his way. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kspseshooter

Ticks are ridiculous this year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ksgobbler

kspseshooter said:


> Ticks are ridiculous this year.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You ain't kidding. I walked 20 ft to check my bee hive Tuesday and found 8 crawling on me. Thought my son had tularemia a few weeks ago but we got lucky. I've had well over 40 embedded this year.


----------



## Kick them up

Yep Ticks are bad. News in KC today had a lady who got Rocky Mt spotted fever and dang near died. I made a gallon of permethrin and will be applying to clothes and seatcovers too. Been spraying the lawn to with Spectrcide as well for handle them for the bird dogs too.


----------



## zap

Cool wave coming soon! Hope it becomes a pattern.


----------



## zmax hunter

2 down, finishing #3 of 5.
Big Dog Lancer series. 
Wheat harvest is going really well..it started about 1 week early..will be using these cool temps to get stand work done.


----------



## bowhunter9

zmax hunter said:


> 2 down, finishing #3 of 5.
> Big Dog Lancer series.
> Wheat harvest is going really well..it started about 1 week early..will be using these cool temps to get stand work done.


Looks good Brian!!! Send those cooler temps down here PLEASE


----------



## hunterhewi

zmax hunter said:


> 2 down, finishing #3 of 5.
> Big Dog Lancer series.
> Wheat harvest is going really well..it started about 1 week early..will be using these cool temps to get stand work done.


Those look like some roomy ladder stands. Where did you get those Brian?


----------



## zmax hunter

I order them thru Menards.. price is good..


----------



## hunterhewi

Shoot me a PM on what the price was, i may get a few of those


----------



## ngurb

doing all my stand trimming this weekend. and adding some new cams. get it in before it gets hot again.


----------



## zmax hunter

I have 7 of this style lancer (narrow ladder) and 18 or so of the wide ladder lancers, the original design..along with several 2 man stands and numerous lockons..
I bought these back in late Jan..on sale..thru Menards but had to order them ..seems like they were $109

I checked, menards doesnt appear to have any available..not in any store or online


----------



## kspseshooter

The Menards in Lawrence still has 5 of those Lancers for $70.99










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KSQ2

That's a good deal, wish I was closer!


----------



## hunterhewi

Yea wish i was closer as well id buy all 5


----------



## zmax hunter

Thats odd..i looked at menards online and it didnt show any in stock..ROADTRIP!


----------



## kspseshooter

They are upstairs tucked away in a corner. 
I bet they would cut you a deal if you bought all 5


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ksgobbler

Kinda scary. Waiting on the peer review
http://cjonline.com/outdoors/sports...ns-may-be-susceptible-chronic-wasting-disease


----------



## KSQ2

ksgobbler said:


> Kinda scary. Waiting on the peer review
> http://cjonline.com/outdoors/sports...ns-may-be-susceptible-chronic-wasting-disease


Wow, that's not encouraging at all!


----------



## sooner77

bumpety bump. how bout some velvet Kansas pics?


----------



## trial153

Anyone get tags in the mail yet?


----------



## zap

Looks like the heat is coming back for a while, hopefully we get low humidity and high winds with it.


----------



## 3dn4jc

trial153 said:


> Anyone get tags in the mail yet?


not yet, still waiting.


----------



## hunterhewi

zap said:


> Looks like the heat is coming back for a while, hopefully we get low humidity and high winds with it.


Guna need some rain if it gets hot and windy. Im sick of summer and its just starting. Hate it


----------



## ksgobbler

I've got a bunch of millet planted cause it was supposed to rain the day after I planted and nothing. Also the new pond was finished today and I could use some rain to fill it. Gonna plant millet around it too.


----------



## catscratch

ksgobbler said:


> I've got a bunch of millet planted cause it was supposed to rain the day after I planted and nothing. Also the new pond was finished today and I could use some rain to fill it. Gonna plant millet around it too.


Millet and sunflowers drying out for me. The heat the last couple of days has really made things go limp.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## zap

Summer is gonna be gone soon, the days are getting shorter now.


----------



## zmax hunter

trial153 said:


> Anyone get tags in the mail yet?


Yes


----------



## ksgobbler

Still waiting on my buck from last fall. Taxidermist says his antlers are spaced abnormally far apart and he can't get a cape that looks right. He says he won't send it out if it isn't perfect. He has a taxidermist buddy that might have one but that guy won't turn loose of any until he has all of his complete. He did say if it doesn't work out he will let me have the antlers back and we will try to find one this fall.

Gave away all the antlers I had been finding including that 140" matched set of sheds I found last January.


----------



## zmax hunter

Been working on center pivots, have often though of hunting the corn in september, usually find myself on beans/milo...

The deer are out here, they use the wheel tracks and its obvious they literally stay in front of the pivot as its moving...they dont just lay there waiting for it to pass..

Biggest problem is if i kill one deep inside the standing corn..probably have to pack him out..

I have a property, 320a with corn, a pivot, and a nice creek bottom..it has a low spot on the north 1/4 where the deer are always funneling in and out..it would be a 3/4m walk thru standing corn...i doubt i mess with it


----------



## ngurb

anyone know of a 3d course anywhere near wichita, preferably south if it? 
id like some practice with a change of scenery


----------



## kspseshooter

You might check 3Dshoots.com and see if any is close to you. There is 59 results for KS. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KS-Hoyt-Hunter

Got my 2016 mount back and up on the wall. My first euro mount. Brad Anderson in Abilene does a great job and is super affordable. 







































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zap

Seeing a lot more fawns this summer than we saw last summer.....mostly twins and triplets.


----------



## KSQ2

zap said:


> Seeing a lot more fawns this summer than we saw last summer.....mostly twins and triplets.


Great to hear! I hope for the same down here, haven't had much time to do evening driving this summer.


----------



## ngurb

zap said:


> Seeing a lot more fawns this summer than we saw last summer.....mostly twins and triplets.


i cant believe how many little ones ive seen, driving and scouting. WAY more that last year! 
Glad im not the only one seeing a bumper crop of spotters.


----------



## zap

If you can stand the heat its a good time to take a shotty into some thick areas and use a fawn distress call.....kill some yotes.


----------



## ksgobbler

So far I've only seen one set of twins and another single fawn. I've only seen 3 baby turkeys.


----------



## sevanseriesta

I was on my way out to Kansas City on I-70 Last weekend, we saw 17 Deer in less than Half a Mile. All in the Bonner springs Area. 4 Very nice bucks. Should be a great season.


----------



## ngurb

zap said:


> If you can stand the heat its a good time to take a shotty into some thick areas and use a fawn distress call.....kill some yotes.


had a yote over the holiday that stood his ground while i was checking cams. 50 yards and wouldnt run. never seen anything like it. saw a couple more at around 200 that just kinda kept an eye on me, but still didnt run. might try my new 223 out. only ran a box through it, but was at least hitting a paper plate at 200. anything inside of that would be in trouble. im not much of a gun guy, but if they stand out in the open in daylight might be worth hauling around.


----------



## ngurb

do deer eat sorghum and milo? where does it rank with corn and beans and clover? those are for sure food sources ive never dealt with.


----------



## kspseshooter

They eat it but it would rank lower than corn I think. Probably would depend on what else is available for them 
They love to bed in it and use it for cover. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zap

Milo is grain sorghum. Excellent later season food source for deer.


----------



## zap

While this crop is planted during the warm months of spring and summer, it actually can provide a food source for deer during the fall and winter. The nice thing about sorghum is deer do not usually eat the plant while it is in the early development stage. The only time I’ve seen deer eat sorghum before it produced seed heads was when it was planted too early before much natural food was available in the woods. Another benefit of sorghum is that, in my opinion, it is much easier to successfully grow than corn and is more drought resistant. Anyone who has grown corn knows that it doesn’t tolerate drought, particularly during the late ear formation stage. Sorghum, on the other hand, has the ability to withstand dry periods much better but still manages to put out a seed head even under diverse conditions. Sorghum is also a highly attractive and digestible source of nutrition for deer that provides a source of carbohydrates during the winter months and can be a great alternative to planting corn in areas where natural, cool-season vegetation is scarce. Consumption of carbohydrates is even more important in the northern climates where temperatures can get extremely cold. In the Deep South, where late-summer can be a nutritional stress period for deer, deer often consume sorghum seed heads as soon as they are mature in August or September. This fills a nutritional need, but if you want sorghum to remain available until later in fall, adjust your planting date accordingly based on the maturation rate of the variety you are planting (it ranges from 60 to over 100 days) while allowing time for maturity before first frost.

Read the complete article here:

https://www.qdma.com/food-plot-species-profile-grain-sorghum/


----------



## Hawkfarm

Nice mount Hoyt-Hunter. I'm also seeing more does starting to show up in front of the cameras with fawns and some are bring their fawns around the farm yard. I've also got a couple of cam pictures of yotes carrying fawn legs. I'm seeing some young bucks with antler issues on one side, more so than I am seeing matched sides. Older/bigger bucks seem to be out doing their thing away from the does, good guess is a number of them are now in the corn fields.


----------



## zmax hunter

Milo trumps all other ks crops in october prior to harvest


----------



## ngurb

zap said:


> While this crop is planted during the warm months of spring and summer, it actually can provide a food source for deer during the fall and winter. The nice thing about sorghum is deer do not usually eat the plant while it is in the early development stage. The only time I’ve seen deer eat sorghum before it produced seed heads was when it was planted too early before much natural food was available in the woods. Another benefit of sorghum is that, in my opinion, it is much easier to successfully grow than corn and is more drought resistant. Anyone who has grown corn knows that it doesn’t tolerate drought, particularly during the late ear formation stage. Sorghum, on the other hand, has the ability to withstand dry periods much better but still manages to put out a seed head even under diverse conditions. Sorghum is also a highly attractive and digestible source of nutrition for deer that provides a source of carbohydrates during the winter months and can be a great alternative to planting corn in areas where natural, cool-season vegetation is scarce. Consumption of carbohydrates is even more important in the northern climates where temperatures can get extremely cold. In the Deep South, where late-summer can be a nutritional stress period for deer, deer often consume sorghum seed heads as soon as they are mature in August or September. This fills a nutritional need, but if you want sorghum to remain available until later in fall, adjust your planting date accordingly based on the maturation rate of the variety you are planting (it ranges from 60 to over 100 days) while allowing time for maturity before first frost.
> 
> Read the complete article here:
> 
> https://www.qdma.com/food-plot-species-profile-grain-sorghum/


thanks zap.


----------



## zmax hunter

9 lives meets 2100 volts

http://www.kwch.com/content/news/Bobcat--433901693.html


----------



## hunterhewi

Dummy shouldnt have touched the ground and hot wires at the same time lol


----------



## KS-Hoyt-Hunter

Couple more pics. Friend of a friend was the lineman who went up and got him out. 





























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ngurb

that is a bad day. i wonder if there was a dove up there that looked just too good to pass up??


----------



## KSQ2

That's crazy!


----------



## KSQ2

The bucks are beginning to show what they're gonna be.


----------



## zap

Nice to see it cool off a bit for a day or two......pretty humid thou.

:cocktail:


----------



## ngurb

getting excited to check cams, but no rain in the forecast. guess ill let them cook for a while longer.


----------



## hunterjoe78

Hey guys, just moved to the east side of Wichita. Not looking for spots or anything but just general info on hunting Kansas. I grew up in MI and lived in MN for the past 9 years and didn't hunt a ton up there due to the public land around me being so busy. I've really only hunted northern deer. Lived in VA for 3 years and hunted there as well but nothing really like what's out here. Anyhow, looking to get back into hunting down here. Any help in finding resources, places to look for leases, etc. would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## catscratch

hunterjoe78 said:


> Hey guys, just moved to the east side of Wichita. Not looking for spots or anything but just general info on hunting Kansas. I grew up in MI and lived in MN for the past 9 years and didn't hunt a ton up there due to the public land around me being so busy. I've really only hunted northern deer. Lived in VA for 3 years and hunted there as well but nothing really like what's out here. Anyhow, looking to get back into hunting down here. Any help in finding resources, places to look for leases, etc. would be greatly appreciated.


I would look for public land first and then start knocking on doors. A lot of land is leased up in KS now but you never know what you will find if you put boots on the ground and talk with people face to face.
Good luck.


----------



## hunterjoe78

catscratch said:


> I would look for public land first and then start knocking on doors. A lot of land is leased up in KS now but you never know what you will find if you put boots on the ground and talk with people face to face.
> Good luck.


Thanks! That's my current plan. What about techniques for hunting here? It's a new type of hunting for me. Rivers/creeks, CRP, hedgerows and fence rows, all new to me. Or if anyone wanted to meet for a beer some night and chat I'd like that as I don't know many people here yet.


----------



## ksgobbler

First deer of the year is down. Wife got it with her car for his morning.


----------



## Just 1 More

ksgobbler said:


> First deer of the year is down. Wife got it with her car for his morning.
> View attachment 6142441


That sucks


----------



## bowshooter71

Thats a heck of a hunt!


----------



## bowshooter71

Talk about biting the bullet... That had to be entertaining to watch


----------



## bowshooter71

Those are some nice bucks


----------



## zap

Hope you got some tenderized venison out of that deal before it spoiled.


----------



## kspseshooter

I see the Monster Buck Classic is for sale..........


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AintNoGriz

ksgobbler said:


> First deer of the year is down. Wife got it with her car for his morning.
> View attachment 6142441



I think that deer was just trying to take out your KU tag...............haha


----------



## kstatemallards

Hopefully we get some cooler days and rain...starting to remind me of 2012 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SB80

ksgobbler said:


> First deer of the year is down. Wife got it with her car for his morning.
> View attachment 6142441


Same thing happened here. Button buck down


----------



## ksgobbler

Yikes. We got the estimate yesterday. $6200 in damage.


----------



## kybeau

ksgobbler said:


> First deer of the year is down. Wife got it with her car for his morning.
> View attachment 6142441


That deer must have been a Mizzou fan


----------



## ngurb

anyone else keep opening this thread just to see the crazy cat powerline ornament? man those are great pics of an odd situation.


----------



## iviec

Looks like draw stats are out. Applicants appear to be down this year in a lot of units in the SE


----------



## kspseshooter

Much needed rain!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ngurb

looks like it here, but just not happening... 
checking 13 cams tomorrow, supposed to be 65 overnight.. not bad.


----------



## NC Kansas

kspseshooter said:


> I see the Monster Buck Classic is for sale..........
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah what are you buying? There contacts?


----------



## kspseshooter

NC Kansas said:


> Yeah what are you buying? There contacts?


That's exactly what I thought. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mdnabors

We had a work weekend on our place recently and got some wireless cameras out. From early pictures, this may be the best year I can remember in the last 6-8yrs for big deer growth. Almost all of the deer we were hoping made it did. And they blew up. Most were big 3yr olds that are now really nice 4yr olds. Actually hoping we can get some of these deer to 5yrs old, but they'll be tough for some to pass up as a few are pushing Boone or better. 
We also had a couple of older deer show up that we didn't see last year and thought were gone. Needless to say we are really looking forward to this season. Hope everyone is seeing the same in their area. Won't be long!


----------



## kspseshooter

My FIL encountered a small buck Friday evening standing along side of the road that had lost all fear of man. It walked right up to his truck. 
He said it didn't look real healthy. 
This was in Anderson County, they are super dry down there....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KSQ2

kspseshooter said:


> My FIL encountered a small buck Friday evening standing along side of the road that had lost all fear of man. It walked right up to his truck.
> He said it didn't look real healthy.
> This was in Anderson County, they are super dry down there....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That doesn't sound good... We're pretty dry in spots here in SE too.


----------



## zmax hunter

Welcome rain and 69 here in nck,..love how its cooled off..beats the 109 we had a couple weeks ago


----------



## BigDeer

Headed to lease this coming weekend to do some brush work/stands and put some cams out.


----------



## kspseshooter

The 15 day forecast looks amazing!! High upper 70s- low 80s


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kda082

Heck yes and one less week of hot weather. Not a bad start to Aug. A little moisture in the forecast and might be able to get a jump on fall food plots.


----------



## catscratch

Rains in the last 6 weeks have missed us completely! It looks like it's going to hit us and then breaks apart a couple of miles away, or slides to the north/south of us. Even the summer sunflowers I planted aren't growing worth a darn. Hopefully this cool weather and possibility of rain will help things out. With failed summer plots I'm itchy to get fall plots in but I know it's too early.


----------



## AintNoGriz

Guys, I don't even have the "itch" yet........

Been so busy with my kids' summer sports schedules and with home projects. Just finished with a 1/2 bath install in the basement and am currently getting ready to build a cedar pergola on our back patio. 

I told my brother to post some of his summer buck pics off his cam on here, so we'll see if he does. 

I did have my brother use one of his old cams and trade it in for me at Dicks to get a discount on a Bushnell and had my FIL pick up a 2 man stand on sale at Walmart for me, so at least the hunting spending spree has started......haha


----------



## Hawkfarm

I had only been seeing a few small bucks on the cameras until I put up a spin feeder at the edge of an interior bean field last week. And then the bucks began to show up and they are now dominating the feeder. 

https://farm5.staticflickr.com/4329/36320856095_32d405d128_b.jpg

https://farm5.staticflickr.com/4294/36325022795_ba03486ac6_b.jpg

Just started using flickr and I don't know how to fully use it yet so the actual pictures show up here and not just the link.


----------



## zmax hunter

A local photographer took a few pics this morning.


----------



## KSstickMadness

ngurb said:


> anyone know of a 3d course anywhere near wichita, preferably south if it?
> id like some practice with a change of scenery


Wichita Archery Inc on facebook (but its members only) or go to Diamond Archery up off off k96/greenwich, they have flyers I think.


----------



## NC Kansas

If you are over by El Dorado they have a range by the lake.


----------



## swkslampe

Great pics Hawk!


----------



## KSstickMadness

Meant to post these last night but ended up falling asleep, some twins and a couple different bucks I have at a new plot I started.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## zap

Nice pictures, fellas!

It a good morning for a ruck hike....62° here right now.


----------



## Hawkfarm

Same pictures as linked above. I'm just testing to see if I can figure out how to post pictures from flickr. 

https://www.flickr.com/gp/[email protected]/6cmC50

https://www.flickr.com/gp/[email protected]/BC6Bix

Still doesn't work.


----------



## Hawkfarm

Think I've finally figured it out. Sorry about the duplicate posts.


----------



## catscratch

Hawkfarm said:


>


Worked that time.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## AintNoGriz

Hawkfarm, I think you have an overpopulation of bucks there.


----------



## catscratch

Won't be long before they start to get tired of each other's company, but for the meantime there have been 11+ in the yard plots on any given morning.









Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## ngurb




----------



## zap

Took a few sticks my new qsafe and climbing harness to try them out and get acquainted with the new system. Had some quests while I was hanging in the harness.


----------



## dkkarr

What's your thoughts on the qsafe Zap ?


----------



## zap

I like the qsafe a lot. Plam to use it with the hand climber and may use it for a tie off with the hang ons. It is easy to move up the tree.


----------



## dkkarr

Thanks for the reply Zap ! I've been thinking about giving one a try.


----------



## ngurb

KSstickMadness said:


> Wichita Archery Inc on facebook (but its members only) or go to Diamond Archery up off off k96/greenwich, they have flyers I think.


thanks, i sent them an email. they didnt have much info on 3-d's. looks like mostly paper puncher club. we'll see if i get a response. less than a month before hunt#1.


----------



## zap

dkkarr said:


> Thanks for the reply Zap ! I've been thinking about giving one a try.


I rigged it to my line with a carabiner at the end of the qsafe strap and then put another cabibener thru a slot in the qsafe strap about 12" above the end. That made it a snap to get back on the stand. The large carabiners made excellent hand holds.


----------



## KSQ2

Looks like we have found a possible early season target for the girls and the Mrs.


----------



## KS-Hoyt-Hunter

Went out today and got 90% of my checklist done. I've only got 2 sets on the property I hunt: 1 stand and 1 ground blind. 

I trimmed shooting lanes on my stand. I replaced all the straps. They were rotten. It didn't take much to just pull em apart. So it's all ready to go now. 

I put in a new blind this year. I've hunted Kansas since 2012. I've lost at least 5 blinds to the wind. So this year I decided to spend more now to hopefully spend less later. It's a Rivers Edge Landmark blind. Metal frame with a heavy duty shell. It's pretty nice and spacious. I need to be able to stand to shoot out of one side to clear the barbwire fence. That's why I decided on this over the ******* one. I guess we will see how it hunts. 

The one thing I don't really like that you can't see out of the corner of it. A lot deer cross straight behind where I'm standing to take the picture. It's a little cut in along the creek. It's about 300-400 yards away. The deer cut across it when they travel the creek. I wish there was a little window in the corners. But o well. 

I also checked cameras. Had a pretty good 8 coming in. Nice long brows. Nothing spectacular but a solid deer. Best deer I've gotten pics of since march. It's usually just around this time of year that I start getting pics of the bigger bucks. 

One of my cameras quit working a couple days after I put it out. This camera didn't work right last time so it came home with me. Nothing quite as annoying as looking forward to a card pull and your camera not taking pics for a full 2 weeks. 














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snoman4

KS-Hoyt-Hunter said:


> Went out today and got 90% of my checklist done. I've only got 2 sets on the property I hunt: 1 stand and 1 ground blind.
> 
> I trimmed shooting lanes on my stand. I replaced all the straps. They were rotten. It didn't take much to just pull em apart. So it's all ready to go now.
> 
> I put in a new blind this year. I've hunted Kansas since 2012. I've lost at least 5 blinds to the wind. So this year I decided to spend more now to hopefully spend less later. It's a Rivers Edge Landmark blind. Metal frame with a heavy duty shell. It's pretty nice and spacious. I need to be able to stand to shoot out of one side to clear the barbwire fence. That's why I decided on this over the ******* one. I guess we will see how it hunts.
> 
> The one thing I don't really like that you can't see out of the corner of it. A lot deer cross straight behind where I'm standing to take the picture. It's a little cut in along the creek. It's about 300-400 yards away. The deer cut across it when they travel the creek. I wish there was a little window in the corners. But o well.
> 
> I also checked cameras. Had a pretty good 8 coming in. Nice long brows. Nothing spectacular but a solid deer. Best deer I've gotten pics of since march. It's usually just around this time of year that I start getting pics of the bigger bucks.
> 
> One of my cameras quit working a couple days after I put it out. This camera didn't work right last time so it came home with me. Nothing quite as annoying as looking forward to a card pull and your camera not taking pics for a full 2 weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice looking blind Jonathan. Hope some monsters start showing up for you on your cameras.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## kstatemallards

I'd probably brush that in...


----------



## KS-Hoyt-Hunter

kstatemallards said:


> I'd probably brush that in...


I've never brushed my blinds in. I've had a blind in that same spot for the last 4 years. For whatever reason, I'm guessing since I put em out early enough for them to adjust to it, it doesn't bother them. I'll adjust the windows some more to get it darker inside and to get a little more cover. I forgot my chair so I didn't mess with it yesterday. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kscumminsdriver

ngurb said:


> thanks, i sent them an email. they didnt have much info on 3-d's. looks like mostly paper puncher club. we'll see if i get a response. less than a month before hunt#1.


Diamond typically sets out their 3D targets at the shop on Saturdays...


----------



## KSQ2

Got the first 3 stands ready and trimmed this past Saturday, couldn't pass up the cooler morning and the rain coming that night to wash scent away. I don't know why, but I'm definitely more anxious for season this year than the past few years.


----------



## JWilson90

Hey guys. Just now checking in. Haven't been on AT much this summer but ive followed this post and just haven't posted. Some nice trail cams pics and lot of nice food plots. I just got my first cam up last Monday and went to put out another yesterday but the field was too muddy to get the 4wheeler back there. All my stands will be set and ready by the end of next weekend. Bow is all ready and I'm pumped to be back in a tree! Good luck to all this year!!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KSQ2

Nice early August bacholer group. Hopefully the guy in the back will stick around for youth season and early archery season for the Mrs. and the girls.


----------



## ngurb

kscumminsdriver said:


> Diamond typically sets out their 3D targets at the shop on Saturdays...


ill try to call them. the other club is a paper puncher club. they dont have any 3-d's. thanks


----------



## zap

This weather is nice, more rain on the way along with cooler than normal temps. If it rains as much as they say it will...:lol:....next week will be a great time to spot check some new spots for tracks/activity. I been ruck hiking and some acorns are already falling due to the storm winds.


----------



## AintNoGriz

KSQ2 said:


> View attachment 6209397
> 
> 
> Nice early August bacholer group. Hopefully the guy in the back will stick around for youth season and early archery season for the Mrs. and the girls.


Man, nice group. That one in the back has some nice height for sure.


----------



## JWilson90

Going out this evening to walk a new property we just got access. Looks like a promising place


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JWilson90

Great evening in the woods. Got the new property walked and a good game plan for stands. Will be putting them up periodically over next 2 weeks. 

And the best thing tonite is the deer I missed last year is showing back up and real close to daylight! Pics to come!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zmax hunter

These cool temps are amazing for august. Sounds good Wilson, good luck to you!


----------



## bowhunter9

zmax hunter said:


> These cool temps are amazing for august.


Yes they are indeed!! Hopefully we aren't begging for this back again in September when season rolls around


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kscumminsdriver

bowhunter9 said:


> Yes they are indeed!! Hopefully we aren't begging for this back again in September when season rolls around
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


or November....


----------



## blark1988

I hope we have a cold season this year... Never fun trying to not sweat while sitting still in mid November


----------



## KSQ2

It seems like a warm October brings a colder November, and vice versa. We've never hunted September, except for our daughters hunting the youth season, but this year the Mrs is hoping to shoot an early season buck. I'm kinda excited about the possibility of her getting a crack at a good one before they disperse.


----------



## zmax hunter

Last yr november temps,..we didnt get a good killing frost until Nov. 12th, then Nov. 16th was 82..small rain shower moving thru here now


----------



## bowhunter9

zmax hunter said:


> Last yr november temps,..we didnt get a good killing frost until Nov. 12th, then Nov. 16th was 82..small rain shower moving thru here now


Yep plenty of milo still standing middle of November last year! Hope that's not the case this year


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trial153

Let's hope for better November temps this year!

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## KSstickMadness

Just pulled a card today and saw this which was a welcome sight. Forgive my cheap trial software! 

https://youtu.be/hb35p5JSMl8


----------



## Tider37

zmax hunter said:


> Last yr november temps,..we didnt get a good killing frost until Nov. 12th, then Nov. 16th was 82..small rain shower moving thru here now


Yep. Nov 12th was a good cold morning. That's when I killed mine. [emoji3]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kspseshooter

Tider37 said:


> Yep. Nov 12th was a good cold morning. That's when I killed mine. [emoji3]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


X2. Great morning to be a bowhunter!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KSQ2

Some of the bucks we've had on camera the last couple years on our 80 made big jumps this year.





















I'm not exactly sure about the nine, but the two funky looking bucks, I'm very sure which they are, and I bet they each put on 20-25" this year.


----------



## ccamp8912

I've been following this thread but haven't posted yet. Excited for fall to get here. Heading out this weekend to get the remaining stands put up and finish up work on the property I have permission on. At the end of last year, I wasn't sure I would be back hunting this property this year so I took my cams down. Need to get those back out and see what's hanging around. Will post updates and maybe some pictures after the weekend.


----------



## KCDomer

For those that have big feeders (mine holds 3,000 lbs.), where and how do you purchase deer corn? To date, I have been purchasing 40 pound bags from a big box store - 20 bags at a time - but was wondering if there is somewhere else that I can buy it cheaper? I currently pay $5.99 a bag. I am located in Miami County. Thanks for your help. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Coyotehawk

KCDomer said:


> For those that have big feeders (mine holds 3,000 lbs.), where and how do you purchase deer corn? To date, I have been purchasing 40 pound bags from a big box store - 20 bags at a time - but was wondering if there is somewhere else that I can buy it cheaper? I currently pay $5.99 a bag. I am located in Miami County. Thanks for your help.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I live in SEK. I buy mine at the coop. 50lb bags for 5.25 or so I think. They also have a wild game caramel apple corn that has some protein and molasses mixed in. Smells almost good enough to eat myself. It about 5.50 a bag if I remember correctly. Lose the big box stores. Check with a local coop.


----------



## KCDomer

Coyotehawk said:


> I live in SEK. I buy mine at the coop. 50lb bags for 5.25 or so I think. They also have a wild game caramel apple corn that has some protein and molasses mixed in. Smells almost good enough to eat myself. It about 5.50 a bag if I remember correctly. Lose the big box stores. Check with a local coop.


Thanks. Which coop do you go to? Sounds like it is worth a trip. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## burns_312

Only got one shooter on camera so far.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zap

:lol:


----------



## AintNoGriz

That's what I call a "Junk" buck.......hahahahaha


----------



## JWilson90

KCDomer said:


> Thanks. Which coop do you go to? Sounds like it is worth a trip.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Any of the local co-ops will have them. Box store corn is not as good as regular cracked while corn to me. Some places will allow you to just fill up a truck bed and that is cheaper than bags. There's a lot of co-ops in SEK


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KSQ2

KCDomer said:


> Thanks. Which coop do you go to? Sounds like it is worth a trip.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Any town's coop will do that for you. If you let them dump it in your truck it will be even cheaper.


----------



## KSQ2

JWilson90 said:


> Any of the local co-ops will have them. Box store corn is not as good as regular cracked while corn to me. Some places will allow you to just fill up a truck bed and that is cheaper than bags. There's a lot of co-ops in SEK
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol! I should have paged down a little more.


----------



## zmax hunter

Deer numbers do appear to be increasing from the 2011/12 ehd.


----------



## zmax hunter

Sudan grass buffer strip is 8 to 9ft tall in places..


----------



## zmax hunter

Can just see the top of truck..as im holding my phone over my head to get this pic from the other side...its only about 8 to 10ft wide.


----------



## kspseshooter

Looks great Brian. Should make for easier entry/exit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter9

Looks good man!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zmax hunter

It will be hunted,..its more of a travel corridor for deer to keep them feeling safeer


----------



## zap

Nice grass....:wink:


----------



## zap

The whites are dropping fairly good already round these parts....


----------



## kspseshooter

Those are acorns..... but they appear to be pin oak.......


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zap

:lol:

Sometimes its better to keep quiet and just let folks think your a dumb azz but feel free to interject something into the conversation and remove all doubt.


----------



## swkslampe

Lol you two crack me up! I've never seen an acorn in the wild btw but I hear deer love them


----------



## kspseshooter

Here you go Richard, you can decide for yourself what they are


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zap

Keep showing your ignorance.....I can take you to that spot and if there is a pin oak tree there I will give you $100....if there is no pin oak tree there you get in the local mma ring with me for 5 minutes after you sign a full release of liability.


----------



## kspseshooter

The proof is in the nuts.... better pack a lunch old man.....lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zap

Typical poser....all show and no go.


----------



## ngurb

i found a couple oaks dropping yesterday, way back in. dont know what flavor, but the deer were crushing them. hope they hold on a few more weeks. Have a tree trimmed out and ready and a new cam up to get a face to a giant track...


----------



## zap

Pointy leaves are reds and rounded ends on the leaves are whites.....pin oaks are on lawns....burr oaks are massive.


----------



## catscratch

I just did a walk and have no oaks ready to drop. The closest are chinkapins and DCO's. The Burr's and reds are still small and underdeveloped. Are your acorns rippening, or aborting due to stress?


----------



## zap

Some looked ripe and some looked green still...I would imagine they dropped due to winds......but its not an isolated tree as there were acorns in a few places. Mostly where east winds came across open water.

I will be back that way tomorrow and get some more pics.


----------



## 101 airborne

Hey Z max ,I thought I was the only one that drove and old Chevy truck. 1983 k20 military, 350,th400.14 bolt rear, 10 bolt corp frt ,4.56 gears and 16.5 wheels and tires. From Ft Riley back in the day and retired here as fire/rescue last summer .I won the open bid of $1701.00 .


----------



## jayson2984

zap said:


> Keep showing your ignorance.....I can take you to that spot and if there is a pin oak tree there I will give you $100....if there is no pin oak tree there you get in the local mma ring with me for 5 minutes after you sign a full release of liability.


These two chuckles heads are still here 🤣


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catscratch

zap said:


> Some looked ripe and some looked green still...I would imagine they dropped due to winds......but its not an isolated tree as there were acorns in a few places. Mostly where east winds came across open water.
> 
> I will be back that way tomorrow and get some more pics.


Might not be a bad thing to have some trees "thinned". Apples and other fruits tend to put more energy into the remaining fruits and they turn out bigger and sweeter. Never hurts to have located a honeyhole.


----------



## zap

Its a no hunting area where I ruck hike the trails.......I see deer up close about every other time, there is one younger bachelor group of two 2 yr olds and a 1 yr old that bed on a point just above one of the trails..

Pretty neat stuff actually...


----------



## zmax hunter

Congrats on a great truck!
This one is also an 83' Scottsdale, ive had it about a year..most of the work was already done, about $22k worth of restoration..its rocking a 4" lift, 33x12.5x15s, and a 98' 5.7ltr VORTEC..! K&N cone air filter, Precision Performance wiring harness which bypasses numerous emmissions..has about 145 more hp than the old stock 305. Also the new style 4sp auto tranny out of a 99' Escalade Too many parts to list...i just finished replacing front wheel bearings and brakes..ive probably spent another $2.5k since i got it with repairs and modifications


----------



## 101 airborne

Nice truck Z. With 51,000 original mi , all I had to do is replace some seals that were leaking from siting so much. But after seeing yours I might make some updates like getting rid of 16.5 wheels and tires .


----------



## kspseshooter

The water is running this morning!! 
7.5" overnight 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catscratch

kspseshooter said:


> The water is running this morning!!
> 7.5" overnight
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Holy cow! We got to watch lightening but the rain missed us AGAIN last night. Not a drop.


----------



## KSQ2

catscratch said:


> Holy cow! We got to watch lightening but the rain missed us AGAIN last night. Not a drop.


Nothing here either. We're doing okay in terms of rain, but with nothing forecasted in the next couple weeks, it could get dry fast, I keep telling myself that it's August after all.


----------



## ccamp8912

Got out this past weekend and finished up hanging my stands. This is just one of my spots (forgot to take pictures from the other two). Creek runs behind me and a wheat stubble field with late planted beans trying to hang on in the dry weather. It was too dang hot and muggy but felt good to get some work done. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kansas_hick

ok folks anything new to report


----------



## catscratch

Bachelor groups have broken up and plot usage has shifted to does and fawns. That's what I've been seeing the last couple of weeks. 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## kspseshooter

Yup, mature bucks at the farm are no longer hanging together. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Coyotehawk

kspseshooter said:


> Yup, mature bucks at the farm are no longer hanging together.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Seems kind of early for bachelor groups to be splitting up doesn't it?


----------



## kspseshooter

Seems to be. 
Wonder if it wasn't the cooler temps we had a couple weeks ago. 
I had 3 mature bucks that was normally all together, now one has disappeared and the other 2 are by themselves or with younger bucks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## legion_archery

ccamp8912 said:


> Got out this past weekend and finished up hanging my stands. This is just one of my spots (forgot to take pictures from the other two). Creek runs behind me and a wheat stubble field with late planted beans trying to hang on in the dry weather. It was too dang hot and muggy but felt good to get some work done.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dang it is scary how much that creek with the field on the left an timber on the right looks just like my family Property in SE Kansas!!!


----------



## mdnabors

Still bachelor'd up on our place...


----------



## Coyotehawk

How well do they hit that boss buck mdnabors?


----------



## mdnabors

We just put them out a week and half ago but those 2 big deer hit it well. The ground was wet and one side seemed to sink in more since it's a 1200# feeder and make it unlevel and after we left the property we noticed that when they fed from it the corn on that leaning side poured out to what you see now. Hope they eat fast and it doesn't go bad. But someone should be back up there to fix it in cpl weeks. They hit those Banks feeders really well. Wish I had 600# Banks...


----------



## zap

Scouted a spot on public yesterday, it was pretty hard to see any sign with things all grow up.....plenty of browse with the good rainfall/fairly moderate temps that we have had this year....came thru a timbered drainage out onto a crp and started to walk the edge........noticed a thin trail and it looked like the direction of use was mostly away from the drainage. decided to follow it back and came into the timber on the side of the drainage above a real small pond in the timber. Stopped to hydrate and just survey the situation....one lone buck busts out about 20 yards down the slope.

Went down and found his bed.....continued onward and found another bed in the crp. I wanted to spot check another area but the small creek I have to cross was waist deep.....plan to go back with the waders today.


----------



## cmcmahan

Is that the Chicken Farm Jr buck in last pic?


----------



## mdnabors

cmcmahan said:


> Is that the Chicken Farm Jr buck in last pic?


Yep!


----------



## zap

:wink:


----------



## kspseshooter

I know where there is a deer 15' up in a tree.............. yep cat 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KSandTXbowman

KSQ2 said:


> Not too many chiming in yet on the draw... I wonder if any will be rejected this year?


Brother and Dad both didnt get tag this year. They got a PP though lol


----------



## AintNoGriz

Guys I still don't have any cams out or done any stand inspections yet.................:embara:


----------



## kspseshooter

Some bucks are hard horned 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zap

Deer do not have horns.......:toothy2:

:lol:


----------



## bowhunter9

Oh yeah and it's not meat either... ha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kda082

After 8 years and numerous does my son finally got his buck.


----------



## catscratch

kda082 said:


> After 8 years and numerous does my son finally got his buck.


Great job and congrats to the young man!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## zap

kda082 said:


> After 8 years and numerous does my son finally got his buck.


:thumbs_up


----------



## zmax hunter

I am not sure which variety this milo is,..but good grief is it ever tall.
Opened up a few holes,
heard a few shots, Dove hunters are out.


----------



## bowhunter9

Love seeing that milo!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zmax hunter

Weeds have become very tolerant to round up.. more n more farmers are not spending the money 5o try to spray to kill them..seeing lots of "weedy fields"..so..the bird populations are really making a come back with all the seeds which they need to thrive. Have seen lots of Pheasants and Quail seem to be everywhere.


----------



## kspseshooter

Good news on the pheasant and quail. 
Pig weeds seem to be real bad in some of the beans here this year. 
A good friend of mine is a farmer and does a lot of custom spraying, he said a its crazy how the weeds have adapted to the chemicals. 
They can still be killed, it's just not as easy as spraying round up like it used to be. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kansas_hick

Would love to see the quail and pheasant come back around my area. Miss seeing them and hearing them.


----------



## catscratch

As much as I love pheasants and quail, that pigweed is bad stuff and I don't wish it on anyone. Because of pigweed, most farmers I know are actually spending more on spray with less effective results. As sportsmen I don't think we want farmers to make less money, I can foresee leasing becoming even more common and prices going up. Also, we are seeing quail numbers go up in area's that aren't infected with pigweed yet. Numbers might be more related to weather patterns, disease, or something else??? I don't know... I love to walk a weedy field but don't see pigweed as a good for us.


----------



## Shmee

Scouted some public land yesterday. Crops, vegetation, and deer sign looked promising. Only one negative for the day, I was checking the edges of a small sunflower field and ended up cleaning this mess up left by some dove hunters. Why would anyone believe this would be okay?????


----------



## Booney3722

First year ever hunting Kansas, hows the deer population around Clinton and Hillsdale lakes? Haven't come across anybody who will let me hunt private land yet so hopefully I will get my girl on her first deer (first year ever deer hunting too!!)


----------



## zap

Hillsdale is great.


----------



## zap

Cool front comin in..........Hoooooya!

I will B likin that chit.

:cocktail:


----------



## swkslampe

Shmee said:


> Scouted some public land yesterday. Crops, vegetation, and deer sign looked promising. Only one negative for the day, I was checking the edges of a small sunflower field and ended up cleaning this mess up left by some dove hunters. Why would anyone believe this would be okay?????
> 
> 
> View attachment 6235805


I hunted some WIHA over the weekend for dove, hit up several spots. Each pond I sat had shells & trash strewn about. Unreal! Filled our buckets with trash each time on our way out.


----------



## Dwill27rip

I pick these bucks up semi-regularly between 8pm and 11pm at this pinch point (indicated by the star). They are always moving East to West. The food sources are on the map. Best guess as to where they are going and where they are coming from?

This is a new property this year. I have a set about 100 yards East of this pinch in the same tree row that allows me to see the entire NE corner of the hay field and the SE corner of the beans. Plan is to use it as an observation stand, but any advice is much appreciated.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zap

Is anyone planning to after it hard right out of the gate?


----------



## Just 1 More

zap said:


> Is anyone planning to after it hard right out of the gate?


Yep.. I'm hunting every day 13th-19th


----------



## zap

Orange required....


----------



## BigDeer

My folks live on the edge of Hillsdale and after my son shot his buck and we took care of it, we drove around the lake. Seemed like a ton of access parking spots to hunt but there were a lot of vehicles. My dad said it was because of dove season opening up this past weekend. But the ground looked great from the road, might want to check it out


----------



## Just 1 More

zap said:


> Orange required....


Thanks for the reminder


----------



## zap

have I ever said how much I hate wearing orange?

:lol:


----------



## zmax hunter

Game wardens love to walk in and check hunters during ml & firearm season to confirm the hunters are wearing the correct orange requirements.


----------



## KSQ2

Cool front had them moving last night. Our younger daughter shot this guy with about 15 minutes of shooting light remaining. I had this guy spotted for a future stud in the making, but for now our daughters get free choice.


----------



## AintNoGriz

Congrats to the young hunter!


----------



## catscratch

Great buck for the lady! Congrats.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hawkfarm

Congrats to your daughter KSQ2.

First fawn that has lost its spots. Two weeks ago she still had them - in front in the first picture with her twin.


----------



## Kick them up

Caught my tall nine this year again and Cecil has returned. I'll download and post photo bucket link. Gotta travel for work the first week but will get a go a few time before my rifle Elk hunt in Idaho in Oct.


----------



## zap

Congrats to your daughter ksq.

:cocktail:


----------



## catscratch

Hawkfarm said:


> Congrats to your daughter KSQ2.
> 
> First fawn that has lost its spots. Two weeks ago she still had them - in front in the first picture with her twin.


That is exactly what our twins look like right now. 
My 9yr old had this fawn within feet of him over the weekend... still lots of spots. The kid didn't move a muscle and had a great experience for a ground hunt.









Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## kda082

Congrats to daughter KSQ2. Nice buck, good memories!


----------



## kspseshooter

The smile on that kids face is what it's all about!
Well done


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shmee

Kids hunting is the best, way to go young Lady!!


----------



## kansas_hick

Congrads to the young lady! Kinda hard to tell her no ain't it?


----------



## kspseshooter

It is here!!!

Good luck to all...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Just 1 More

kspseshooter said:


> It is here!!!
> 
> Good luck to all...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So are the High temps... Freakin 90's all week


----------



## ksgoosekillr

Did any of you draw at Kirwin this season? shoot me a pm if you did.


----------



## kspseshooter

Deer have been killed in warm temps before. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KSQ2

Thanks for all the kind words everyone, good luck to those in trees already! A preacher here in town saw a good one last night about 5 minutes after legal light. My buddy told him it was too early to be done anyway!


----------



## kspseshooter

Corn is coming out and some beans are starting to turn here in NE KS. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JWilson90

kspseshooter said:


> Corn is coming out and some beans are starting to turn here in NE KS.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Corn been coming out for 2 weeks plus in SEKS. Beans still very green and tall. Was going to go out tonite but wind is wrong for the spot I want to go so I'm going to just drive around and check some other spots tonite


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Justin Spies

Havent chimed in yet. Was sure hoping to look on here and see some of you guys had laid down some early season giants! It will be Nov 11th before I am north bound. Good luck to you guys already at them!!


----------



## kansas_hick

Rained here this morning with more coming in in the morning may slow harvest up some.Some were just getting started on the corn around here beans turning yellow and dropping leaves.Cooler weather coming the week of the 25th the itch is getting stronger to get out there.


----------



## zap

I hope everyone has a great season!

:cocktail:


----------



## KSQ2

Getting some much needed rain in SE Kansas too, will hold up the food plot planting a few days, but that just fine with me. If a dumb weld hadn't broke on the tiller yesterday morning, I'd be in much better shape food plot wise, but concrete-like ground is pretty hard on equipment.


----------



## catscratch

KSQ2 said:


> Getting some much needed rain in SE Kansas too, will hold up the food plot planting a few days, but that just fine with me. If a dumb weld hadn't broke on the tiller yesterday morning, I'd be in much better shape food plot wise, but concrete-like ground is pretty hard on equipment.


I put out some throw n mow yesterday, and of course broke the mower.


----------



## ksgoosekillr

So no one here drew a tag for Kirwin this year?


----------



## BigDeer

My son killed a nice youth deer a few weeks ago in SEKS and my partner on the lease and I will go brave the temps and try a SatPM/SunAM sit with the muzzys.


----------



## KSQ2

catscratch said:


> I put out some throw n mow yesterday, and of course broke the mower.


Stop responding to my posts, my equipment luck is rubbing off on you.


----------



## Hawkfarm

Grandson wanted a campfire on the drive to toast marshmallows and it didn't seem to bother these twins, but their mom was much smarter and stayed away. The twins will learn.


----------



## ksgoosekillr

Hawkfarm said:


> Grandson wanted a campfire on the drive to toast marshmallows and it didn't seem to bother these twins, but their mom was much smarter and stayed away. The twins will learn.


Now there is something you dont see every day on cam!


----------



## kscumminsdriver

Dwill27rip said:


> I pick these bucks up semi-regularly between 8pm and 11pm at this pinch point (indicated by the star). They are always moving East to West. The food sources are on the map. Best guess as to where they are going and where they are coming from?
> 
> This is a new property this year. I have a set about 100 yards East of this pinch in the same tree row that allows me to see the entire NE corner of the hay field and the SE corner of the beans. Plan is to use it as an observation stand, but any advice is much appreciated.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would say you need more cameras... 

The question I would try to answer is where are these bucks bedding at.... the river isn't too far to the east so it's not likely they're coming from very far to get to that pinch. Is there an obvious trail they're using? A specific spot they cross any fences... can you pick up a track on the unmaintained road to the west?

FWIW, the coordinates are on your map...


----------



## zap

It ain't been cold lately.....:wink:


----------



## westksbowhunter

zap said:


> It ain't been cold lately.....:wink:


98 degree's here today. I might buy my tag in mid October. I would not even think about getting my bow out with these temps. Strings would stretch a foot.


----------



## zap

westksbowhunter said:


> 98 degree's here today. I might buy my tag in mid October. I would not even think about getting my bow out with these temps. Strings would stretch a foot.


:lol:

Hot, wet and humid.......


----------



## iviec

we saw a lot of velvet bucks this year opening week. also saw a few that were killed. seems abnormal for so many deer to be holding velvet after the 10th of Sept.. your thoughts?


----------



## Just 1 More

I had a good encounter with a buck we've got a bunch of trail cam pics of. I elected to pass on him ..... for now .. lol

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VgANuhuN0Pg


----------



## AintNoGriz

Just 1 More said:


> I had a good encounter with a buck we've got a bunch of trail cam pics of. I elected to pass on him ..... for now .. lol
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VgANuhuN0Pg


Thats a nice buck. Good width.


----------



## legion_archery

Just 1 More said:


> I had a good encounter with a buck we've got a bunch of trail cam pics of. I elected to pass on him ..... for now .. lol
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VgANuhuN0Pg


You might regret letting that one walk

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## kslineman

Sorry if this has already been covered, but will you guys be testing your meat for cwd before processing? Didn't know how much to be worried about it, is it evident the deer has it?


----------



## ksgoosekillr

kslineman said:


> Sorry if this has already been covered, but will you guys be testing your meat for cwd before processing? Didn't know how much to be worried about it, is it evident the deer has it?


basically if the deer is all drooling foam mouthed and runs into the base of your tree head on then id just call the game warden to come get him, otherwise. shoot.clean.grill


----------



## zap

I taste test all venison......:lol:


----------



## kslineman

:thumbs_up:


----------



## westksbowhunter

zap said:


> :lol:
> 
> Hot, wet and humid.......


99 degree's right now. I won't go out til November.


----------



## bsmfine

Hey everyone, just wanted to ask how things are looking out there this year? I will be headed your way this november to hunt for a week in units 5/6/15 during the week of nov 11-18. I was there last year as well the week of the 5th-12th and it was really warm. I was lucky enough to connect on 130" 9 point(biggest body on a deer i have ever seen) on the only day that dropped in temps. The guy we hunt with said it was an unusual year last year for buck sightings and i spoke with some other hunters in town on the last day i was there and they said the same thing. Did you guys have similar experiences last year or was that a localized thing? Anyway good luck to you and be safe out there!


----------



## Dafis

Have no idea what area you were in last year, but in my area the game warden would stop an ask if we seen any bucks cause he had not. He mentioned something about everyone getting NR tags with the extra doe tag thrown in the the last couple of year that the poplulation has really gone down. Something about if a guy is going to pay $600 for a tag, the last day they shoot anything with antlers. 
Looks like you picked the week after lockdown this year, good luck


----------



## kansas_hick

Just 1 More that would have been a tough one to pass on. The way my last few seasons have gone.


----------



## westksbowhunter

bsmfine said:


> Hey everyone, just wanted to ask how things are looking out there this year? I will be headed your way this november to hunt for a week in units 5/6/15 during the week of nov 11-18. I was there last year as well the week of the 5th-12th and it was really warm. I was lucky enough to connect on 130" 9 point(biggest body on a deer i have ever seen) on the only day that dropped in temps. The guy we hunt with said it was an unusual year last year for buck sightings and i spoke with some other hunters in town on the last day i was there and they said the same thing. Did you guys have similar experiences last year or was that a localized thing? Anyway good luck to you and be safe out there!


Last year was about the same as every year. Warm days and cold days in November. It never changes.


----------



## rmscustom

Dafis said:


> Have no idea what area you were in last year, but in my area the game warden would stop an ask if we seen any bucks cause he had not. He mentioned something about everyone getting NR tags with the extra doe tag thrown in the the last couple of year that the poplulation has really gone down. Something about if a guy is going to pay $600 for a tag, the last day they shoot anything with antlers.
> Looks like you picked the week after lockdown this year, good luck


I call BS. I've hunted NE the last five years including this year the first week of sept. Residents are way more trigger happy than the nons. Guess I'll find out in November this year if Kansas is any different but I doubt it.


----------



## westksbowhunter

rmscustom said:


> I call BS. I've hunted NE the last five years including this year the first week of sept. Residents are way more trigger happy than the nons. Guess I'll find out in November this year if Kansas is any different but I doubt it.


Kansas has too many of both. Too many tags available for both residents and non residents.


----------



## zmax hunter

bsmfine said:


> Hey everyone, just wanted to ask how things are looking out there this year? I will be headed your way this november to hunt for a week in units 5/6/15 during the week of nov 11-18. I was there last year as well the week of the 5th-12th and it was really warm. I was lucky enough to connect on 130" 9 point(biggest body on a deer i have ever seen) on the only day that dropped in temps. The guy we hunt with said it was an unusual year last year for buck sightings and i spoke with some other hunters in town on the last day i was there and they said the same thing. Did you guys have similar experiences last year or was that a localized thing? Anyway good luck to you and be safe out there!


Non residents are only allowed to select 2 units. 
Why do you list 3? 
1 of the 3 cannot be on your tag.

Last yr was a warm november..we didnt get a killing frost until nov 11th or 12th..

Some towns in western Ks set record high temps today...hopefully not a sign of Oct. and Nov.


----------



## my3sons

We had a 160 class deer shot on the ground we hunt from some guys from Indiana. Shot off the road across a circle of corn next to the bottom. We still had our blind up and just had hunted it before the rifle season started, I'm sure they didn't see it. Neighbor seen the vehicle with Indiana tags and called the landowner to see if he had given them permission and of course he had not. Landowner was at his sons wrestling tournament that day so they were not caught. I know for a fact over the last few years there has been a lot of this going on because some seem to believe there not coming back or won't draw again so what the heck. I have met some really nice hunters from other states, but last year leaves a negative thought. Blake.


----------



## bowhunter9

zmax hunter said:


> Some towns in western Ks set record high temps today...hopefully not a sign of Oct. and Nov.


Lord i hope not. I'm may be bringing my fishing pole then. Haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter9

my3sons said:


> We had a 160 class deer shot on the ground we hunt from some guys from Indiana. Shot off the road across a circle of corn next to the bottom. We still had our blind up and just had hunted it before the rifle season started, I'm sure they didn't see it. Neighbor seen the vehicle with Indiana tags and called the landowner to see if he had given them permission and of course he had not. Landowner was at his sons wrestling tournament that day so they were not caught. I know for a fact over the last few years there has been a lot of this going on because some seem to believe there not coming back or won't draw again so what the heck. I have met some really nice hunters from other states, but last year leaves a negative thought. Blake.


Doesn't matter what state you're from there are idiots in every one of them. I'm from Arkansas and we have an over influx of non residents during duck season. Most all of them I've met have been nice and courteous but there's always a bad apple and those are the ones that ruin it for everybody. As a whole, non residents have a bad name in just about every hunting sport. It really does stink that it has become like that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## my3sons

I'm from the western part and it was like 97 and 30 mph winds. We are about two weeks behind from fall harvest and there will be corn still standing in November this year.


----------



## westksbowhunter

my3sons said:


> I'm from the western part and it was like 97 and 30 mph winds. We are about two weeks behind from fall harvest and there will be corn still standing in November this year.


99 here today and 101 where I teach school. We need rain bad or the pheasants are going to be in trouble before the spring ever gets here and the population is way down the way it is. This is terrible for the wheat getting ready to be drilled.


----------



## bsmfine

zmax hunter said:


> Non residents are only allowed to select 2 units.
> Why do you list 3?
> 1 of the 3 cannot be on your tag.
> 
> Last yr was a warm november..we didnt get a killing frost until nov 11th or 12th..
> 
> Some towns in western Ks set record high temps today...hopefully not a sign of Oct. and Nov.


sorry for the confusion- when i put in for the KS tag they give you 3 places to pick your areas so we pick 5/6-5/15-6/15. we were given our first choice of 5 and 15.


----------



## zap

Looks like maybe some cooler temps coming soon......I know this humidity/hot temps have been wearing me down to a nub....really looking forward to more seasonal conditions for work and play.


----------



## AintNoGriz

With this heat, forget the camo. I think I'm gonna order one of these


----------



## zap

AintNoGriz said:


> With this heat, forget the camo. I think I'm gonna order one of these



:mg:

Post some modeling pics........:lol:


----------



## Just 1 More

zap said:


> :mg:
> 
> Post some modeling pics........:lol:


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo :no::no:


----------



## KSQ2

I'm in the middle of a battle with strep throat, been on antibiotics for a three days. Yesterday was my only chance to get a couple plots in, so I got after it, the heat just about did me in, I would have been in really bad shape if I hadn't take a gallon of Gatorade with me. I can't wait for cooler temps! I knew the mild August we had here in sek would come back to haunt us.:sad:


----------



## Mboswell17

First year to Hunt in Kansas and went and scoped out the property last weekend (we drew firearms tags cause my dad doesn't bow hunt). Great property and came across some serious rubs in a revene that are all following a line of about 10-20 yards apart. Hoping this is a sign that we will have some luck in our first year. Put 6 cameras out and super anxious to see whats on them when I go back in a month.


----------



## Just 1 More

I think you mean "RUBS" not scrapes


----------



## ksgoosekillr

Mboswell17 said:


> First year to Hunt in Kansas and went and scoped out the property last weekend (we drew firearms tags cause my dad doesn't bow hunt). Great property and came across some serious scrapes in a revene that are all following a line of about 10-20 yards apart. Hoping this is a sign that we will have some luck in our first year. Put 6 cameras out and super anxious to see whats on them when I go back in a month.
> 
> View attachment 6250821
> View attachment 6250823
> View attachment 6250825
> View attachment 6250827


Not entirely sure those are rubs... looks more like tree rot than a rub to me. Typically you dont see rubs on trees of that size, not sayin they dont but not common thats for sure.


----------



## Mboswell17

ksgoosekillr said:


> Not entirely sure those are rubs... looks more like tree rot than a rub to me. Typically you dont see rubs on trees of that size, not sayin they dont but not common thats for sure.


I was thinking it was rot but there are tracks all around them. I thought the tree that is fallen over was def rot but you can see where he is standing under and rubbing on it. Tons and tons of tracks under it


----------



## westksbowhunter

ksgoosekillr said:


> Not entirely sure those are rubs... looks more like tree rot than a rub to me. Typically you dont see rubs on trees of that size, not sayin they dont but not common thats for sure.


Doesn't look like rubs to me. Typically you won't see sign post rubs for several weeks yet.


----------



## kspseshooter

westksbowhunter said:


> Doesn't look like rubs to me. Typically you won't see sign post rubs for several weeks yet.


I agree, pretty sure they aren't rubs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zap

I have been seeing rubs for a week or so.....


----------



## zmax hunter

View attachment 6252005

View attachment 6252003


Couple of bucks showing up, looks like a decent 8pt and another with some character


----------



## decoy_nut

Heading to Jackson/Nemaha county this fall for my 6th year now. I've heard varying reports on how crops are coming along, wondering how they're looking and if anyone has an idea when corn/beans are coming out. Thought I heard from someone that corn would be coming out soon, which seems incredibly early. Thanks!


----------



## kscumminsdriver

decoy_nut said:


> Heading to Jackson/Nemaha county this fall for my 6th year now. I've heard varying reports on how crops are coming along, wondering how they're looking and if anyone has an idea when corn/beans are coming out. Thought I heard from someone that corn would be coming out soon, which seems incredibly early. Thanks!


Corn is already coming out in South Central (far away from Jackson/Nemaha) Kansas... there are some beans around Wichita that are turned already as well but will probably be awhile before any combines roll on that... I actually do think I saw a combine cutting beans north of Medicine Lodge last week though...


----------



## zmax hunter

Corn and beans both getting short in nck.
Temps are plummeting, for the coming week
Already rained .50 this evening, more in the forecast
Rain and colder temps will slow harvest a bit, 
some wheat has been drilled


----------



## zap

I hope everyone who hunted the smokepole season had a blast......

No orange required for a while now...:cocktail:


----------



## swkslampe

zap said:


> I hope everyone who hunted the smokepole season had a blast......
> 
> No orange required for a while now...:cocktail:


----------



## zmax hunter

View attachment 6253239


Long slow moving line of storms..could have used this a month ago..
Gonna delay fall harvest ..
Need to check the rain gauge..


----------



## ksgoosekillr

I know its pouring like mad here, gonna be some slick roads on the way home


----------



## westksbowhunter

2 inches here so far today. Coming down slow. Need another couple of inches, keep coming rain!


----------



## kspseshooter

Just starting to rain here. 
Looks like it will be quitting just in time for my evening hunt tomorrow. 
Should be a great evening. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zmax hunter

View attachment 6253611


Still coming down here, just over 2" at my house, have heard a report of over 3" north of here..
So glad to get what we have, should help clean the woods from stand work, get some creeks moving..
We have been pretty stagnant since spring.


----------



## my3sons

Close to 3" here, we needed it bad.


----------



## kybeau

Send that rain east. I need it to hit my place bad!


----------



## AintNoGriz

Hey Brian, nice pics of those bucks' butts........any frontal shots? :wink:


----------



## catscratch

Woo hoo! We got .18 inch in this system so far (which is more than we got in the last system... which was the first rain in 30 some days). Sure hope to get more but what we got is very welcomed.


----------



## bdmatson

decoy_nut said:


> Heading to Jackson/Nemaha county this fall for my 6th year now. I've heard varying reports on how crops are coming along, wondering how they're looking and if anyone has an idea when corn/beans are coming out. Thought I heard from someone that corn would be coming out soon, which seems incredibly early. Thanks!


Corn is being picked in Marshall and Nemaha and has been for the last week or more. I was over by Sabetha last week and a lot of farmers were running. Some beans are right in the mix with the corn; I have seen a couple fields already cut. I haven't been over in Jackson for a couple weeks so I can't tell you what is going on there.


----------



## zmax hunter

I hoed out this scrape last thursday. Appears to be working.


----------



## KSQ2

Nice to see the necks starting to swell a bit.


----------



## ksgoosekillr

Well its been a while since I've posted anything worthwhile on here. Ive decided to take an entirely new approach this season. 

The past 10 years I've spent relentlessly running feeders, running plots, setting cams, scouting, running roads in the evenings. Ive been lucky enough to shoot or have a chance at a 150"+ buck every year ive hunted. I spend all my vacation every year on rut, but the past few years have really taken a toll on me due to outside pressure. 

All the ground around me has turned into a cluster circus of pressure and outside influence on the deer, so much it has changed their patterns. For instance, there was a new power line installed on the property next door, an outfitter moved in on an adjacent piece, there was a 1/2 mile fence installed right in the middle of rut last year, New hunters that have no common sense spending entire month November sighting in their rifle on the same ground he then hunts 2 weeks later, all of this right next to my honey hole of a spot. Ive been lucky enough to still see decent bucks, but nothing like i saw before all this pressure. For this ground the first 3 years it was nothing to have 5 or more bucks 160+ on camera. Now im lucky to catch one. 

So this season i decided to back out completely. No plots, No feeders, No cameras (until mid Oct), no stand work basically no human presence at all. I still glass from afar, and in the evenings its common to see 100+ deer feeding in the beans next to my place. I watch the surrounding ground being tromped through like opening weekend of pheasant and im seeing a lot more deer enter the feed field through trails on my side than years past. HOWEVER there is still a noticeable fewer amount of larger class bucks than even the past 4 years. Im hoping the pressure has them feeding nocturnal. For the first time ill be headed into rut going blind on what is running around, in hopes that my lack of pressure will give the deer a safe area to escape the surrounding pressure.


----------



## Hawkfarm

Considering what you have going on around you it sounds like a good plan. Particularly since you are very familiar with your own property. With 100 =/- deer you'll have some dandies coming around to claim their dominance. It would be hard not to be out in a tree until November - glassing from a distance is just not the same. Good luck.


----------



## legion_archery

ksgoosekillr we had the same problem with outfitters and other hunters being dumb.. we used to get pics of 3-5 170"+ bucks every year but then an outfitter mover in across the road and all the bucks we would pass that would get killed by the guys the outfitter had hunting, most outfitters will let their clients shoot whatever they want because they just want the money.... last year was our first season without the outfitter (he got kicked out) so we are hoping that things this year and next year will start looking up

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## kda082

ksgoosekillr said:


> Well its been a while since I've posted anything worthwhile on here. Ive decided to take an entirely new approach this season.
> 
> The past 10 years I've spent relentlessly running feeders, running plots, setting cams, scouting, running roads in the evenings. Ive been lucky enough to shoot or have a chance at a 150"+ buck every year ive hunted. I spend all my vacation every year on rut, but the past few years have really taken a toll on me due to outside pressure.
> 
> All the ground around me has turned into a cluster circus of pressure and outside influence on the deer, so much it has changed their patterns. For instance, there was a new power line installed on the property next door, an outfitter moved in on an adjacent piece, there was a 1/2 mile fence installed right in the middle of rut last year, New hunters that have no common sense spending entire month November sighting in their rifle on the same ground he then hunts 2 weeks later, all of this right next to my honey hole of a spot. Ive been lucky enough to still see decent bucks, but nothing like i saw before all this pressure. For this ground the first 3 years it was nothing to have 5 or more bucks 160+ on camera. Now im lucky to catch one.
> 
> So this season i decided to back out completely. No plots, No feeders, No cameras (until mid Oct), no stand work basically no human presence at all. I still glass from afar, and in the evenings its common to see 100+ deer feeding in the beans next to my place. I watch the surrounding ground being tromped through like opening weekend of pheasant and im seeing a lot more deer enter the feed field through trails on my side than years past. HOWEVER there is still a noticeable fewer amount of larger class bucks than even the past 4 years. Im hoping the pressure has them feeding nocturnal. For the first time ill be headed into rut going blind on what is running around, in hopes that my lack of pressure will give the deer a safe area to escape the surrounding pressure.


Sounds like a good strategy. My buddy and I used to spend a lot of time at the farm jacking around with plots, feeders, stands. Kids and work prevent that now and I feel it's much more productive to simply show up late Oct to end of Nov and just hunt. I miss the pics, but I also like the anticipation that anything could be crunching those leaves and heading my way.


----------



## zap

Letting any larger piece of land become a sanctuary for doe in the middle of a bunch of chaos is good for the person who wants to rut hunt.

I hope it works out for ya!


----------



## Shmee

Sounds like a good course of action. Let those around you continue to hurt their odds, while your sanctuary becomes your happy place. Looking forward to hearing about the results. Good Hunting!!!


----------



## kybeau

Had a extra special hunt last night. It was the first time hunting my own piece of ground. The wife and I bought 150 acre tract a few weeks ago and last night was the first time climbing up a tree.

I only saw a few does, a young spike, and a covey of quail that walked under my stand, but it was a blast just being able to sit in a tree on our farm. 

I'm looking forward to making a lot of memories with the family over the years, and maybe kill a few giant Kansas bucks along the way!


----------



## zmax hunter

View attachment 6256603


Just finished peeing in the scrape..


----------



## AintNoGriz

Finally went out today. Checked stands on 2 pieces across the road from each other. Hung up 2 cams too. Saw numerous rubs and made a few mock scrapes.


----------



## kscumminsdriver

Went and checked my cameras yesterday... I saw some rubs but no scrapes (didn't look real hard)... started to pick up a few 'new' bucks so the range dispersal has at least started. Sometimes, and I think this will be one of those years, on this particular farm the mature bucks don't show up in earnest until October so I'm pretty excited to go back up and check my cameras in about 2 weeks. Finally found a tree to hang a stand on a part of the farm I've really wanted to hunt so excited about that too.


----------



## Kick them up

kybeau said:


> Had a extra special hunt last night. It was the first time hunting my own piece of ground. The wife and I bought 150 acre tract a few weeks ago and last night was the first time climbing up a tree.
> 
> I only saw a few does, a young spike, and a covey of quail that walked under my stand, but it was a blast just being able to sit in a tree on our farm.
> 
> I'm looking forward to making a lot of memories with the family over the years, and maybe kill a few giant Kansas bucks along the way!




That is a great feeling! I remember when I had my first hunt at our farm and I get that way every hunt still!!


----------



## zmax hunter

Awesome looking cold front coming early next week.


----------



## blark1988

Hopefully the Cold weather moves in and stays. Come November I hope to see a rut like I saw last season.


----------



## pinwheeled

blark1988 said:


> Hopefully the Cold weather moves in and stays. Come November I hope to see a rut like I saw last season.


You had a rut last year? You lucky bast%#*^


----------



## zap

The first rut should kick off in a week or so......:wink:


----------



## legion_archery

zap said:


> The first rut should kick off in a week or so......:wink:


The squirrel rut lol

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## zap

No, the first whitetail deer rut.

:wink:


----------



## pinwheeled

Some doe's come into heat on the middle of October. If you are lucky enough to have a doe I yourarea come into heat then it's really fun.


----------



## KS-Hoyt-Hunter

Nothing like getting a summons for Jury Duty that starts November 8th. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ksgoosekillr

KS-Hoyt-Hunter said:


> Nothing like getting a summons for Jury Duty that starts November 8th.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


whatever you do have an answer or opinion for every question and make it very opinionated and strong beliefs type of answer... you will be back hunting in no time. lol


----------



## KS-Hoyt-Hunter

ksgoosekillr said:


> whatever you do have an answer or opinion for every question and make it very opinionated and strong beliefs type of answer... you will be back hunting in no time. lol


Yep! In the past I told them I was a pastor and that has gotten me off a couple times. I've actually never served on a jury and would like to at some point to experience it. But not in november! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kybeau

Pulled cards off the new farm and found a few good bucks. I think I'd have to let the arrow fly on the buck I have the daylight pics of. The other 2 need another year or 2. Still very promising to see. Can't wait to get a few sits in on this ground.









Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Etheis

I'm not able to upload pics of my buck I took Tuesday night, could anyone help me with that? He scored 2227/8" green.


----------



## kybeau

Etheis said:


> I'm not able to upload pics of my buck I took Tuesday night, could anyone help me with that? He scored 2227/8" green.


I had the same issue. Only way to post pics is via taptalk app.


Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## kybeau

Etheis said:


> I'm not able to upload pics of my buck I took Tuesday night, could anyone help me with that? He scored 2227/8" green.


Post for Etheis.

What a giant! Congrats buddy!














Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## kspseshooter

Congratulations Etheis!! 
Awesome buck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KS-Hoyt-Hunter

Wow! He's incredible. What was the breakdown of each side, score wise? Congrats man! Great deer


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KCDomer

Etheis said:


> I'm not able to upload pics of my buck I took Tuesday night, could anyone help me with that? He scored 2227/8" green.


Great buck Etheis!! He is a beast. Where did you take him?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter9

Awesome! Congrats on a truly world class buck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pinwheeled

Great deer


----------



## snoman4

kybeau said:


> Post for Etheis.
> 
> What a giant! Congrats buddy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


Wowser that is the buck of a lifetime right there. Congrats.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Justin Spies

kybeau said:


> Post for Etheis.
> 
> What a giant! Congrats buddy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


WOW Congrats on the deer of a lifetime! He must be "Rack-Fluid", he isnt sure if he identifies as a typical or a non-typical!!


----------



## Just 1 More

Etheis said:


> I'm not able to upload pics of my buck I took Tuesday night, could anyone help me with that? He scored 2227/8" green.


Congrats, Awesome buck of a lifetime


----------



## zap

Etheis congratulations on killing that gnarly monster buck!

:cocktail:


----------



## decoy_nut

Awesome buck Etheis. Congrats!


----------



## zmax hunter

Congrats! I heard a 220's had fallen, thanks for posting a pic..please keep the location to yourself. Hes an incredible buck, i would enjoy reading the story of your hunt,..also curious if you had seen him, knew he was there.

If anyone is having issues with posting pics, i would be happy to help, text them to 785-392-7230, i can post them for you.


----------



## NYyotekiller

That's a buck of three lifetimes Etheis. Congratulations.


----------



## outdrsman11

Tuesday forecast looks AWESOME! Going to sit Tuesday morning and Wed either morning or afternoon. Mornings looking better according to moon and cooler temps. Will be my first sit on the stand and I can't wait. Had a couple hot and buggy sits in the blind. 

Unfortunately I have next to nothing on my cams this year. I'm pretty confused about it really. The quality and quantity of bucks on my place where I live (and have hunted since 08) has gone down dramatically since about 2014. Used to always have 2-3 mature shooters with several up and comers and since then it just seems to get worse every year. I don't know if we've had EHD hit around but just not on my place, or if we've got people poaching that nobody knows about or if the deer have just relocated. Still have about the same number of does and fawns around and don't seem to have any more coyotes than previous years. Very frustrating, especially now that my son is getting to the age where he can start coming more often.

Hate to complain as I am very very fortunate to live where I do and have several other great spots to go as well. Just frustrated about the amount of time and effort I've put into improving habitat and building plots and it isn't doing a thing. 
And maybe the cams don't matter, as last year I shot my biggest buck yet and has no history or pics of him. 175" 13 pt stud. Just was in the right place at the right time and wasn't overthinking it. Hopefully that's the case this year as well! 

Good luck to all my fellow Kansas bowhunters ! Can't wait for the pics to start rolling in.


----------



## KSQ2

Congrats Etheis! That's what we're all chasing!!


----------



## letemgrow

What a buck Etheis!

Looking forward to this season on public. Lots of daytime activity so far this year. 


https://instagram.com/p/BZ4cRhyHUPsvU43vLj1gjOOzmmhdE90FopemiI0/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shmee

Etheis, very happy for you!!! Very nice buck!!!


----------



## Roo223

kybeau said:


> Post for Etheis.
> 
> What a giant! Congrats buddy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


What a giant man congrats!!!!!

Sent from my SM-J320R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## t-tomshooter

nice one! looks kinda young too


----------



## Ruger35

Congrats on an awesome buck! A drop tine buck is on my bucket list. If I ever got one, I may just go ahead and quit hunting whitetail. Speaking of which, maybe my luck will bring me his offspring in a couple weeks in Kansas lol.


----------



## kspseshooter

Good luck hunting this front guys!
Great opportunity to spill some blood in the next 24 hours!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KSQ2

I'm hoping my wife will get to come home early from work and she can get in a stand. It's awesome out today!!


----------



## letemgrow

Can’t beat this weather. Found a few big bur oak trees with piles of acorns. Jumped a fatty out of her bed under one, so I’ll be camping out here till dark.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hawkfarm

Super buck Etheis. Congrats.

Found the first scrape in the farm yard. Acorns are still preferred for now but it is going to change as some of the beans are ready to come out. Boys have split up and are starting to show up more often in daylight.


----------



## burns312

Good buddy of mine killed a 214" that netted 209". It's a special deer with a cool story. I'm headed to the stand for the first time as soon as I finish this reply!


----------



## outdrsman11

What an awesome evening to be in a stand! I hunted this morning as well and saw 3 does and 2 fawns. Due to rain around 1:00, I knew I wouldn't be able to get back to that spot so I somewhat reluctantly decided to hunt at home. My confidence at home just isnt there this year due to low mature buck numbers and not as many deer in general. That all changed tonight with this cold front! 

Got in stand about 4:00 and had two bucks come out into the beans about 4:30. I was sitting over my 1 acre food plot that I planted from scratch last year and just let it go, and its actually come back really well this year. Anyway, those two bucks fed in the beans for about 15 minutes and then for whatever reason they both ran to about 10 yards away from me, directly downwind and stood for a few minutes and then just walked away. I think they were hitting an acorn tree and caught a little of my scent but not enough. Kind of weird they went where they did though because I had my back to the river which was about 20 feet below the base of my tree..

Without going into every detail, I ended up seeing a buck that I have 3 years of history with and my son actually found one side of his sheds and I found the other. We found him on Valentines day so we named him Cupid. Ive only seen him from our house once or twice and have maybe 10 pictures of him. He came out about 150 yards away and slowly, very slowly made his way toward me. Now i say very slowly because he has a busted left front leg/shoulder and has for the 3 years that hes been around. I was starting to get really excited because I wanted this guy so bad for my son, he was so proud when he found his first shed (and of course I was too). 

At the time he came out there were 12-15 deer around. I was covered up! He finally started getting closer to the plot, when the two young bucks came back out and made their way over to him and he started to spar with one of him! Heres this old tripod knocking antlers with a 2-3 year old, healthy 8 point. And he wasnt giving up any ground! They went at it for a couple minutes and then the younger ones headed toward me. The old buck finally made his way in and within range but it was about 5 minutes too late, no chance of being able to see through my peep. So I just sat and waited until it was pitch black so I could make my way down, and all the while I hear him get back to knocking antlers with the young buck!! 

Such an awesome first night out ! I am headed back to that same stand in the morning hoping to get a chance at him with the temp dropping still and the wind staying good for that stand until it switches to SE. 

Hopefully have some pics to show tomorrow!


----------



## zmax hunter

View attachment 6268303


Fyi, KS has a furbearer season,..which is not now!
From what i hear, he was from Tx.

View attachment 6268305


I feel like its been years since we have had a freeze this early..i hope we fall to 30 or 31..

Burns, pics or it didnt happen,...lol


----------



## swkslampe

Guarantee it was some idiot out at Cedar Bluff. Love that place it's in my backyard but dang...[emoji849]


----------



## zmax hunter

I think everyone can learn a lesson from this situation.

http://discussions.texasbowhunter.com/forums/showthread.php?t=664248


----------



## outdrsman11

What a beautiful morning to be in a treestand !


----------



## AintNoGriz

Thanks for your detailed account outdrsman11. For those of us at work it was a great read. Good luck to you or your son on that buck.


----------



## Nitty Gritty

zmax hunter said:


> I think everyone can learn a lesson from this situation.
> 
> http://discussions.texasbowhunter.com/forums/showthread.php?t=664248


I know he was in the wrong but that was kind of a crappy thing to do.


----------



## KS-Hoyt-Hunter

Sat this morning and didn't see anything. The farm I've hunted the past few years that has been incredible is really down this year. Numbers wise and I haven't seen a mature buck since March. I really think there's some poaching going on around me. I've heard rumors of it for the past couple years and I believe it now. Used to see 15-20 deer a sit and now I feel lucky if I see 3-4. Last year was kinda rough too but nothing compared to this year. Hopefully November brings a change. 

As far as that thread from the poacher, what I got out of it is that in Texas if you poach or are ignorant of the game laws, people volunteer to help pay for your new bow. Seems like the sportsman thing to do. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KSQ2

Spot on hoyt-hunter...
The wife went out last night for the first time this season. The deer were moving! Unfortunately, they weren't moving in bow range. She did manage to get a good look at deer movement on a part of our farm we haven't hunted much; we have a game plan for next year now to hunt it right, gonna have to track down a cheap john boat to get back there though.


----------



## outdrsman11

KS-Hoyt-Hunter said:


> Sat this morning and didn't see anything. The farm I've hunted the past few years that has been incredible is really down this year. Numbers wise and I haven't seen a mature buck since March. I really think there's some poaching going on around me. I've heard rumors of it for the past couple years and I believe it now. Used to see 15-20 deer a sit and now I feel lucky if I see 3-4. Last year was kinda rough too but nothing compared to this year. Hopefully November brings a change.
> 
> As far as that thread from the poacher, what I got out of it is that in Texas if you poach or are ignorant of the game laws, people volunteer to help pay for your new bow. Seems like the sportsman thing to do.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Curious where at in Kansas you're located ? You can PM me if you want. Sounds about like what I'm going through.


----------



## KS-Hoyt-Hunter

outdrsman11 said:


> Curious where at in Kansas you're located ? You can PM me if you want. Sounds about like what I'm going through.


I'm in the Salina area. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CLJ

Sounds similar to western Kansas too. Been steadily getting worse over the last few years.


----------



## KSQ2

It's interesting that you guys are seeing less deer, the numbers in SEK seem to be really rebounding. This year seems to be the best we've had in almost a decade. EHD really hit us hard though in '11 and '12. When you remove a sizable percentage of the mature does from the herd (ehd is hardest on mature animals) it is going to have a dramatic effect. We're seeing more and more does and fawns last year and this year is even better.


----------



## BigDeer

I had the neighbor to our lease, growing pot on our lease, bow hunting it, and spot lighting the fields at night. sigh....


----------



## KSQ2

BigDeer said:


> I had the neighbor to our lease, growing pot on our lease, bow hunting it, and spot lighting the fields at night. sigh....


Wow! Sounds like a real winner there. You get the situation taken care of?


----------



## JWilson90

Had back to back good evening sits. No shooters but lots of deer movement. Hunted a property tonite that was a bust last year early so we decided not to hunt it at all unless the other spots wasn't producing. I think the year off did wonders. Saw tons of deer tonite. Planning on heading back out Sunday the. Looking forward to having the 4th-12th of November off!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dkkarr

Should the guy have known the regulations ? No doubt about it !

Should he be called a poacher for not knowing ? No 

I consider a poacher to be someone who knowingly breaks the law. 

Poacher is a very strong name for someone that makes a mistake.


----------



## mdnabors

dkkarr said:


> Should the guy have known the regulations ? No doubt about it !
> 
> Should he be called a poacher for not knowing ? No
> 
> I consider a poacher to be someone who knowingly breaks the law.
> 
> Poacher is a very strong name for someone that makes a mistake.


I agree. I'm on TBH a lot and the guy wasn't "trying to poach" anything. I believe he was from Houston and likely was just happy to get away from the strain Hurricane Harvey put on him and his friends. He made a mistake not knowing the game laws on his out of state hunt. He admitted his wrong publicly on TBH and seems like a sincerely good dude. I'll admit I didn't know that either. 

I had heard the buzz that "a lot of Kansas threads were flaming him as a poacher and calling him all kinds of names and making it sound like he did it purposeful to break the law and such". I would hope this group, after reading the TBH thread and seeing the mistake, wouldn't treat someone that way. I don't feel this group would. He'll pay his dues and be more careful of game laws next time. 

On a better note, hope the cold weather up there gets em stirring and some big boys hit the ground soon. I'll be there in about 29 days!


----------



## KS-Hoyt-Hunter

dkkarr said:


> Should the guy have known the regulations ? No doubt about it !
> 
> Should he be called a poacher for not knowing ? No
> 
> I consider a poacher to be someone who knowingly breaks the law.
> 
> Poacher is a very strong name for someone that makes a mistake.


I somewhat agree with you. I used the term poacher a couple posts back because technically what he did was poaching. Whether it was intentional or not, he still killed the bobcat illegally. 

I read the thread and he did own up to the mistake of not knowing. Ok. We move on and hopefully it's a lesson learned for everyone going forward. All of us should make sure we are up to date with the regulations. 

My biggest issue is with all the other guys coming out of the woodwork acting like he didn't do anything wrong. Making it seem like the Kansas GW's were to blame or the person who turned him in was the real problem. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kspseshooter

If he came Kansas to kill things, it’s his responsibility to read the regulations and found out what is, and what is not legal. 
To say you didn’t know is a very poor excuse. IMO 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blark1988

When in doubt about a regulation..... Dont shoot!


----------



## catscratch

Dude should have known and didn't. It was his responsibility and he owned up to it without bellyaching (I read the TX forum) just like you should when you get busted for wrong doings. I was surprised at how hateful the TX guys were towards the situation. Seems a lot of them felt he was persecuted and unjustly treated because he was from TX and because "it's just a cat". Breaking the law doesn't seem to have much to do with it. I've got admit, they seem to think of bobcats with no respect and I would venture they treat them like we do yotes, pretty big cultural difference! To be honest with you I would be surprised if I went on an out of state hunt and found out yotes were protected and revered there. From reading that thread it seems that most of them don't like Kansan's much, which is kind of surprising as most non-residents hunters I've met have been nothing but nice and respectful.


----------



## kybeau

Passed up a good buck at last light


----------



## kybeau

This is the buck I passed at last light. Good and wide, but looked young. Maybe 3. Had just put away my camera so all I could do was snap a picture with my phone and lighten it up.









Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## zap

kybeau said:


> Passed up a good buck at last light


:thumbs_up


----------



## outdrsman11

Here are some pictures from yesterday mornings hunt. Just an absolutely beautiful morning to be out. I had 12-13 deer out in front of me at one point and the majority of them hung around for over an hour, eating in the food plot or licking the mineral site. I had a big doe and two buttons get directly under me and munch acorns for a few minutes and then they all 3 had to investigate my bike and lick the tires! I couldn't get any pics of that as it was calm enough they would hear me move. That was pretty entertaining to watch.

I did have another sighting of "Cupid", the buck I saw Tuesday evening. (Picture from last year) He was on the edge of the beans and I could just see him through a break in the trees. Towards the very right side of the picture of the bean fields is where I could see him. I lost sight of him after a minute or two, I think he dipped back into the timber toward bedding. Sure good to see that he frequents that area though. I hope to get an arrow in him before he starts chasing does all over the place. 

I went back through last years trail cam pics that I kept and I noticed I had pictures of the big one I've been chasing since 2014 (who so far has been a no show this year) working a scrape from Oct 10-14 last year each night/early morning. As I was heading back home yesterday morning I grabbed a cam that wasn't getting much action and moved it to that scrape. Sure enough it was active again so I'm really hoping that I can get him on there. Maybe he's just been sticking to one side of the creek and not venturing out much. He was a monster in 2014, pushing a 165-170 with 18-19 points, then put on some more time length but lost mass in 15 and then last year was a typical 10 that may have gone mid to upper 150s. Kind of weird. Would be interesting to see what he's like this year if he is around. 

Suppose that's enough rambling this morning ! Good luck to those that are out. Looking forward to another temp drop on Sunday

**not sure why some are rotated.


----------



## KSQ2

outdrsman11 said:


> Here are some pictures from yesterday mornings hunt. Just an absolutely beautiful morning to be out. I had 12-13 deer out in front of me at one point and the majority of them hung around for over an hour, eating in the food plot or licking the mineral site. I had a big doe and two buttons get directly under me and munch acorns for a few minutes and then they all 3 had to investigate my bike and lick the tires! I couldn't get any pics of that as it was calm enough they would hear me move. That was pretty entertaining to watch.
> 
> I did have another sighting of "Cupid", the buck I saw Tuesday evening. (Picture from last year) He was on the edge of the beans and I could just see him through a break in the trees. Towards the very right side of the picture of the bean fields is where I could see him. I lost sight of him after a minute or two, I think he dipped back into the timber toward bedding. Sure good to see that he frequents that area though. I hope to get an arrow in him before he starts chasing does all over the place.
> 
> I went back through last years trail cam pics that I kept and I noticed I had pictures of the big one I've been chasing since 2014 (who so far has been a no show this year) working a scrape from Oct 10-14 last year each night/early morning. As I was heading back home yesterday morning I grabbed a cam that wasn't getting much action and moved it to that scrape. Sure enough it was active again so I'm really hoping that I can get him on there. Maybe he's just been sticking to one side of the creek and not venturing out much. He was a monster in 2014, pushing a 165-170 with 18-19 points, then put on some more time length but lost mass in 15 and then last year was a typical 10 that may have gone mid to upper 150s. Kind of weird. Would be interesting to see what he's like this year if he is around.
> 
> Suppose that's enough rambling this morning ! Good luck to those that are out. Looking forward to another temp drop on Sunday
> 
> **not sure why some are rotated.


Great pics! I too am waiting for a deer to show back up, he showed last year on Oct. 19th -- I've got my fingers crossed!!


----------



## outdoorfrenzy

its good to see that the game wardens went and got after this case.

I wish they would have done the same when we called them for a poaching case.

one morning we heard a gun shot (mid November). after the hunt we went over the area (on our land) and found a 160 inch buck dead with a bullet hole through the shoulders. we immediately called the GW. they ran out to us and asked a few questions. they proceeded to cut off the head and then left. we asked if they were going to set up and try to catch the guy when he came back to get the deer. we assumed he (the poacher) would come back after things settled down to retrieve his prize. GW said no to much effort and left.....

I figured that would have been an easy arrest if they just spent a few hours hiding out. I guess deer arnt that important


----------



## zmax hunter

Usually, i would already have 20 sits by now..i havent been out yet..the recent cold front looked great,..except the wind was wrong for an evening hunt..


We have had 2 decent frosts..killing milo, beans, etc..farmers are in high gear, still lots of corn, beans, and milo to cut..wheat to drill... 
Scrapes are really starting to pop..

This sat to sunday shows another front moving in, temps dropping..hoping for an evening northwesterly wind. 

I have property to hunt which i havent bothered in 3 yrs..will see how it goes, the crops are ideal.

Good luck to you all.


----------



## Prodigyoutdoors

Hey folks, I didn't know if you knew anyone that had private ground in unit 5/6. A hunt fell through and I have a nOn resident tag for archery I am a young man, will abide by anyone's rules on shooting a or not shooting a specific deer (big or small). If someone has a buck that is old or one they don't want to burn a tag on in your man. what can we work out? 

Thank you
I know this is a long shot


----------



## rmscustom

Prodigyoutdoors said:


> Hey folks, I didn't know if you knew anyone that had private ground in unit 5/6. A hunt fell through and I have a nOn resident tag for archery I am a young man, will abide by anyone's rules on shooting a or not shooting a specific deer (big or small). If someone has a buck that is old or one they don't want to burn a tag on in your man. what can we work out?
> 
> Thank you
> 
> I know this is a long shot


Plenty of WIHA in them units.


----------



## kstatemallards

Usually I have a pretty good inventory of what bucks are on my property. This year I was targeting two deer that would score in the mid to upper 60’s. Last weekend my plans were to hunt one of those particular bucks on Sunday. However, I checked a cam on a different property on Saturday expecting to see the normal doe only activity. Low and behold this giant shows up and is using the area regularly. Completely shocking. 

This area doesn’t have very many tree stand locations so I spent Sunday putting up a blind and brushed it in like crazy. When I was done you couldn’t see the fabric on the blind. 

I wanted to hunt him Sunday after I setup the blind but the wind would swirl so I backed out. That wasn’t easy. Lol. 

Fast forward to the next day and I got in the blind around 4:00pm. Right around 6 I heard a grunt that sounded so deep I was pretty skeptical it was a deer. A minute later this buck steps out and I sent an arrow through both lungs. 

I’ve scored him a couple times. Once he came in at 201.5 and the other 204.5. 

I guess I’ll be filming for my buddies now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ehan69

kstatemallards - awesome buck. Truly good effort to achieve him. Way to go!


----------



## KS-Hoyt-Hunter

Awesome buck kstate! Congrats. Gotta love those surprise bucks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kspseshooter

Congratulations kstsate!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zmax hunter

Congrats Mallard!

Ks is producing the 200+ bucks. Just awesome!


----------



## bowhunter9

Congrats on an amazing buck!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kda082

Wow! Did you just drop bow, walk away, I'm done!?!? That will be a hard deer to top. Congrats.


----------



## dkkarr

Congratulations Kstatemallards !!! What an amazing buck !


----------



## zap

Great buck, mallards......congratulations.

:cocktail:


----------



## olemossyhorns

Wow what a giant! Congrats!


----------



## kybeau

Great buck! I bet it was hard backing out with the swirling wind, but it was obviously the right thing to do. I think most hunters would not have had the patience to do that and may have cost them a chance at that giant. Well done!

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Just 1 More

great gooogly mooogly... congrats


----------



## catscratch

Way to go! 
Congrats.


----------



## kstatemallards

kda082 said:


> Wow! Did you just drop bow, walk away, I'm done!?!? That will be a hard deer to top. Congrats.


No. I want to go back out already. [emoji41]. The wife asked me if I would ever kill a bigger deer but I knew what she was getting at. Told her I probably will. (Knowing that’s not true) 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zap

My set up was just off so I missed an opportunity at this buck this am. He made a fresh scrape 55 yards away....quite a sight watching him work the scrape and then walk off thru the woods. Hung the bow up and took some pics when he went away from me.


----------



## bsmfine

zap said:


> My set up was just off so I missed an opportunity at this buck this am. He made a fresh scrape 55 yards away....quite a sight watching him work the scrape and then walk off thru the woods. Hung the bow up and took some pics when he went away from me.


Looks like a bruiser!! Hope he circles back!


----------



## kybeau

zap said:


> My set up was just off so I missed an opportunity at this buck this am. He made a fresh scrape 55 yards away....quite a sight watching him work the scrape and then walk off thru the woods. Hung the bow up and took some pics when he went away from me.


Looks like you are close. I'd be back in there asap. Did u throw any grunts at him? 

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## zap

The way I was set up if I grunted he would see there was no buck there so I just let it B. Had to get to work so I packed out right after that, maybe another day.


----------



## swkslampe

Congrats Mallards man what a monster! Zap that is a beast as well hope you can close the distance. You guys are killing me, I'm headed out to fish at Milford for the weekend...(not my idea, think my buddy has the seasons mixed up)


----------



## KSQ2

Good grief guys! Congrats Mallards, incredible buck! And Zap, that thing looks huge!


----------



## kstatemallards

zap said:


> My set up was just off so I missed an opportunity at this buck this am. He made a fresh scrape 55 yards away....quite a sight watching him work the scrape and then walk off thru the woods. Hung the bow up and took some pics when he went away from me.


He’s a toad. Good luck


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KSQ2

Got some good news from a card pull yesterday -- the buck (dubbed Survivor last year) I hit on Dec. 17th last year is back! He showed up out of the blue last fall on Oct. 19th; this year he was early Oct. 17th.
Here he is 4 days after I shot high (camera year is wrong obviously):







Here he is three days ago, he added a g-4 on one side:








I was fortunate enough to get drawn for a special hunt Thanksgiving week; but if he shows up in front of me, I'll be trying to give that Thanksgiving hunt away to some other lucky hunter. I'm hoping the Mrs. gets a chance at him.


----------



## mdnabors

Congrats kstate...Giant!! Looks like a bruiser Marty, good luck!

Y'all are killing this ol boy sitting in TX waiting to get up there to my home away from home! Best of luck to all of y'all...


----------



## bsmfine

any other pics from this year? Are you sure he is the same deer or could he be another new guy showing up this year? hard to tell from this pic. either way good luck getting him.


----------



## TurkeyCreekNE

Holy smokes nice buck Kstatemallards!


----------



## KSQ2

bsmfine said:


> any other pics from this year? Are you sure he is the same deer or could he be another new guy showing up this year? hard to tell from this pic. either way good luck getting him.


Yep, 100% sure. We have a lot of pics of him from last year and several more from this year.

















The next few weeks it's gonna start getting really good, I guess it's about time to buy a tag. Good luck everyone!!


----------



## Wheelstex44

Great Bucks guys!


----------



## zap

N/E Kansas scenery......up in the middle of a hackberry that provided some great cover, a good view of a large area and a few shooting lanes.


----------



## AintNoGriz

Jeesh, Congrats Mallards! What a stud! Isn't that 2 studs in row for you? I'm available anytime to fill in now for ya, just let me know:wink::wink::wink::wink::wink:


----------



## zmax hunter

View attachment 6277289


Whitetail hunting might have to wait.


----------



## outdrsman11

kstatemallards said:


> Usually I have a pretty good inventory of what bucks are on my property. This year I was targeting two deer that would score in the mid to upper 60’s. Last weekend my plans were to hunt one of those particular bucks on Sunday. However, I checked a cam on a different property on Saturday expecting to see the normal doe only activity. Low and behold this giant shows up and is using the area regularly. Completely shocking.
> 
> This area doesn’t have very many tree stand locations so I spent Sunday putting up a blind and brushed it in like crazy. When I was done you couldn’t see the fabric on the blind.
> 
> I wanted to hunt him Sunday after I setup the blind but the wind would swirl so I backed out. That wasn’t easy. Lol.
> 
> Fast forward to the next day and I got in the blind around 4:00pm. Right around 6 I heard a grunt that sounded so deep I was pretty skeptical it was a deer. A minute later this buck steps out and I sent an arrow through both lungs.
> 
> I’ve scored him a couple times. Once he came in at 201.5 and the other 204.5.
> 
> I guess I’ll be filming for my buddies now.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Hey man congrats on a giant !! Glad to see the bow and arrows had some luck in them for you! Gonna go ahead and need that back now.... cool?! Lol. Congrats again, beautiful buck.


----------



## Justin Spies

kstatemallards said:


> Usually I have a pretty good inventory of what bucks are on my property. This year I was targeting two deer that would score in the mid to upper 60’s. Last weekend my plans were to hunt one of those particular bucks on Sunday. However, I checked a cam on a different property on Saturday expecting to see the normal doe only activity. Low and behold this giant shows up and is using the area regularly. Completely shocking.
> 
> This area doesn’t have very many tree stand locations so I spent Sunday putting up a blind and brushed it in like crazy. When I was done you couldn’t see the fabric on the blind.
> 
> I wanted to hunt him Sunday after I setup the blind but the wind would swirl so I backed out. That wasn’t easy. Lol.
> 
> Fast forward to the next day and I got in the blind around 4:00pm. Right around 6 I heard a grunt that sounded so deep I was pretty skeptical it was a deer. A minute later this buck steps out and I sent an arrow through both lungs.
> 
> I’ve scored him a couple times. Once he came in at 201.5 and the other 204.5.
> 
> I guess I’ll be filming for my buddies now.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats on a stud! Any other pics of the buck? Love the knarly beams! How long is the longest tine on that dude?


----------



## kstatemallards

Justin Spies said:


> Congrats on a stud! Any other pics of the buck? Love the knarly beams! How long is the longest tine on that dude?


The longest tine which may be a third beam is 16 inches. Here you go Justin.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kstatemallards

outdrsman11 said:


> Hey man congrats on a giant !! Glad to see the bow and arrows had some luck in them for you! Gonna go ahead and need that back now.... cool?! Lol. Congrats again, beautiful buck.


Haha. The bow has quickly turned into my good luck charm. Helped put down a bull in Colorado also. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kstatemallards

AintNoGriz said:


> Jeesh, Congrats Mallards! What a stud! Isn't that 2 studs in row for you? I'm available anytime to fill in now for ya, just let me know:wink::wink::wink::wink::wink:


Yeah, I’m on a trajectory to shoot a 230 next year. 🤣


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zap

kstatemallards said:


> The longest tine which may be a third beam is 16 inches. Here you go Justin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The guy on the right is a stud....:lol:

Very nice!


----------



## pinwheeled

kstatemallards said:


> The longest tine which may be a third beam is 16 inches. Here you go Justin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is the biggest eye guard I have seen


----------



## TheKingofKings

Congrats again kstate.


----------



## AintNoGriz

Well gonna finally get out to our #1 spot and check stands and hang a 2 man. I’m so pathetic.


----------



## smacky11

yes, yes you are brother


AintNoGriz said:


> Well gonna finally get out to our #1 spot and check stands and hang a 2 man. I’m so pathetic.


----------



## BBD1984

zmax hunter said:


> I had 4 Does come in, a set of twins and two 1.5yo does. They all got down wind, a bit nervous,..but i was lathered in vanilla extract. Had to get turned...shot the yearling at 30y,..she ran about 80y and piled up..the 2nd 1.5yo doe came in 5minutes later..she was at 16y, ran about 60..
> 
> A great friend gave me a meat grinder for Christmas..cant wait to go back thru the grind thread and put it to use..


So does vanilla extract throw a deers nose off even if they're down wind? And if so how much do you normally put on?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## snoman4

Holy cow what a buck KState. Congrats on the buck of 10 lifetimes.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## kscumminsdriver

Impending cold front... guess I better go hang stands this week...


----------



## Nomadaggiehuntr

Not as big as most on here, my first bow kill and at 17 yards. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zap

Nomadaggiehuntr said:


> Not as big as most on here, my first bow kill and at 17 yards.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice! That's an exciting range to shot em at, good for U.


----------



## bowhunter9

Nomadaggiehuntr said:


> Not as big as most on here, my first bow kill and at 17 yards.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats on your first kill!!! That’s awesome!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snoman4

Nomadaggiehuntr said:


> Not as big as most on here, my first bow kill and at 17 yards.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats on your first bow kill. Hope its the first of many to come.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## KS-Hoyt-Hunter

Nomadaggiehuntr said:


> Not as big as most on here, my first bow kill and at 17 yards.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats man! First bow kill is special. The smallest bow kill on my wall is my first. Still my favorite. You’ll always remember the first one 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zmax hunter

Congrats on what is most likely your 1st of many!


----------



## cruizerjoy

Nice job nomma ! The two I remember the most are the first miss and the first kill. Both are fond memories.:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## Justin Spies

kstatemallards said:


> The longest tine which may be a third beam is 16 inches. Here you go Justin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That deer is awesome! Great pic and congrats again man!!!


----------



## KS-Hoyt-Hunter

All this wind from the west is killing me. I can hunt pretty much any wind except anything from west. Probably gonna be doing some wiha scouting this week just so I can be out. This weekend looks awesome. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hawkfarm

Kstatemallards you've set the bar extremely high. Congrats on two bucks of a lifetime. Zap I hope you meet that buck up close and personal. He looks like a dandy. Congrats nomadaggiehuntr on your first - still remember mine and it wasn't that big.

I've seen a lot of daylight activity since the front came through Saturday. Bucks are on their feet and the does are not standing around to see what the boy's intentions are. Got a picture of a buck working one of several scrapes opened in the yard. It's only going to get better as the temps drop at the end of the week.


----------



## Hawkfarm

And a different smaller buck working on a second scrape under the same tree.


----------



## Nomadaggiehuntr

Thanks for all the replies!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zap

Great pics as usual Mr Hawk!


----------



## zmax hunter

KS-Hoyt-Hunter said:


> All this wind from the west is killing me. I can hunt pretty much any wind except anything from west. Probably gonna be doing some wiha scouting this week just so I can be out. This weekend looks awesome.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Considering your last 2 seasons..maybe use that wind and go fly a kite,..lol

I checked a camera today, just a tad less than 47 hrs since i set it.
1560 pics
Over a dozen bucks..
Cant tell how many does..lots
And the usual plethora of masked bandits..
Camera is set to take 3pics, one minute delay


----------



## kstatemallards

zmax hunter said:


> Considering your last 2 seasons..maybe use that wind and go fly a kite,..lol
> 
> I checked a camera today, just a tad less than 47 hrs since i set it.
> 1560 pics
> Over a dozen bucks..
> Cant tell how many does..lots
> And the usual plethora of masked bandits..
> Camera is set to take 3pics, one minute delay


Similar story here. I just went and checked the cam in the area where I shot my buck. This cam didn’t have a single buck all year. Since a few days ago there have been 4 new bucks hitting it...couple times in the daylight also. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bsstalker

Awesome buck Mallards! Zap.....is that bucks right side as big as his left&#55357;&#56878;? And is that a phone pic?


----------



## jcook55

Nice! having your own grinder is a must.


----------



## jcook55

Good luck to you as well. This weekend 27-30 October is good hunting weather here in KS.


----------



## jcook55

this wkend will be great if you track a red moon.


----------



## zmax hunter

View attachment 6280547


Community scrape, its here every year and will expand to 270 degrees.

View attachment 6280549

Couple fresh beds.

View attachment 6280551

This area was really torn up, pretty sure a couple bucks were pushing each other around.

View attachment 6280553

Nice rub as well, there were over a dozen scrapes inside a 60y area..
I left a camera watching 2 of them..i wear Evercalm on the bottom of my boots and spray down the camera, etc..


----------



## zap

bsstalker said:


> Awesome buck Mallards! Zap.....is that bucks right side as big as his left��? And is that a phone pic?


Yes, he is pretty even on both sides. I keep an old point n shoot camera in my dump pouch and that is the camera that I used for that picture.


----------



## bsstalker

^What a teaser pic. He looks to be a monster judging by that ash? tree. Good luck and can't wait to see closer up pics of you holding him!


----------



## ks_kiwi

You guys are getting me fired up.
Those daytime pictures in your yard Hawk are great! 

Now all I need to do is wait for Zap's buck to head my way


----------



## Robertoski

Great Buck Kstatemallards!!!! And Zap that's a pretty darn big buck you got yourself a pic of with your portable cellular device!!! I really hope you get him:wink:


----------



## KSQ2

Z, your pics are killing me this year, we're not going to be able to make our annual trip to Beloit this year, to our friend's place -- too much schedule conflict. So I'll be living vicariously through your NC Kansas pics, keep them coming!


----------



## kybeau

A new shooter showed up and instantly moved to number one on my target list.










Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## AintNoGriz

Yep I would agree !! Good luck


----------



## kscumminsdriver

Compared to last year, the weather that's forecast for the next week is just unbelievable...


----------



## bsstalker

^And a big AMEN to that. Wishing everyone luck!


----------



## BigDeer

Congrats on the slammer Kstate, and a great buck Nomad! Zap good luck with that stud!


----------



## zmax hunter

Hope you get the chance beau, best of success to you.


----------



## kansas_hick

OK who is going out in the morning and how are you going to deal with the wind.


----------



## kscumminsdriver

kansas_hick said:


> OK who is going out in the morning and how are you going to deal with the wind.


if I was hunting in the morning I would head into the thick stuff or concentrate on the protected side of an area... south side of a woodlot for example.


----------



## outdrsman11

Very impatiently waiting until Saturday morning!


----------



## SilentElk

Heading to Kansas next week. About an hour south of Dodge city give or take. Leave night of the Nov 1st and be there in time to hunt the morning the 2nd. Basically hunting Nov 2-6. Here's my dilemma. I am back in my state to hunt the 9th through 14th. I could go back to Kansas 16th to 19th/20th abouts BUT if my son has NOT taken a deer in Colorado I should stay in Colorado. Suppose the same is true with me too. In short, I may not get back to Kansas until maybe 25th or 26 and only for a few days. Will it still be worth going?


----------



## kda082

SilentElk said:


> Heading to Kansas next week. About an hour south of Dodge city give or take. Leave night of the Nov 1st and be there in time to hunt the morning the 2nd. Basically hunting Nov 2-6. Here's my dilemma. I am back in my state to hunt the 9th through 14th. I could go back to Kansas 16th to 19th/20th abouts BUT if my son has NOT taken a deer in Colorado I should stay in Colorado. Suppose the same is true with me too. In short, I may not get back to Kansas until maybe 25th or 26 and only for a few days. Will it still be worth going?


Yes. Will it be crazy rut action, no. But it's still Nov and bucks will still be on there feet looking for the last does in estrous.


----------



## bsstalker

Saw a nice younger 8 pt chasing a doe really hard yesterday morning in open pasture. Definitely earliest rutting ive witnessed. Got me a lil fired up. I


----------



## AintNoGriz

Couple of days ago my dad in Topeka texted and had 3 8's and a 6 pointer chasing some does around in his yard.

Then this morning he said a nice 10 pointer was casually walking behind a doe through the yard.


----------



## KSQ2

The Mrs. and I are going to try and get in double ladder tonight. We will be over a plot, we have a lot of daylight pics in it lately. The weather is cooperating, hopefully the deer will too.


----------



## kspseshooter

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ks_kiwi

kspse - THAT is a trophy, and a good photo! 
Nice job.

My hope in the stand is always:

#1 Huge buck

#2 coyote

#3 that I dont fall out  (turkey, doe, whatever)


----------



## Justin Spies

kspseshooter said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats on the dog!


----------



## JWilson90

I’ll be out all weekend. Heading to some public that I’ve been monitoring that hadn’t seen much human interaction. Hoping for a good weekend!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zmax hunter

Doe was seen chasing, forcing her yearling to leave her.
Small bucks chasing but does not having any of them,..so they started sparring
Has been ugly windy, tomorrow to be much calmer...
Hate it when i leave a camera in setup mode for a week, watching a scrape..go to check it and there are no pics...duh,..ugh

Nice yote ! Congrats


----------



## westksbowhunter

Normal activity for October 27th tonite. Same as every year. Young bucks harassing does. 3.5 year old eight point thought he was king of the mountain. Right at the end of shooting light had a mature buck come out. Cold weather or warm weather, action is always the same. The cold weather excites hunters more than it does deer.


----------



## bowhunter9

westksbowhunter said:


> Normal activity for October 27th tonite. Same as every year. Young bucks harassing does. 3.5 year old eight point thought he was king of the mountain. Right at the end of shooting light had a mature buck come out. Cold weather or warm weather, action is always the same. The cold weather excites hunters more than it does deer.


I agree 100%. Well said


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JWilson90

westksbowhunter said:


> Normal activity for October 27th tonite. Same as every year. Young bucks harassing does. 3.5 year old eight point thought he was king of the mountain. Right at the end of shooting light had a mature buck come out. Cold weather or warm weather, action is always the same. The cold weather excites hunters more than it does deer.


Couldn’t agree more. Hope to catch one moving in the morning! Good luck to all tomorrow!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zap

The action may be the same but the daylight action is better if its cooler.


----------



## kda082

Heading to the farm this AM. Good luck to everyone. Loving this cooler weather.


----------



## zmax hunter

View attachment 6283345


View attachment 6283347


2hrs, and temps dropped!
The woods, leaves, grass, can hear them popping with expansion as they freeze.
Beautiful morning


----------



## zmax hunter

Barometric pressure is 30.19, should be good for movement.


----------



## zmax hunter

7 Does moving on 1 farm, hadnt seen anything till now

Tall narrow 8pt chasing a doe on another, 2 more does popped out near a stand.


----------



## zmax hunter

https://www.outdoorlife.com/blogs/big-buck-zone/2011/10/how-barometric-pressure-affects-deer

Good read on BP

http://www.usairnet.com/weather/maps/current/kansas/barometric-pressure/

And a good site with statewide BP readings


----------



## zmax hunter

Nice Bobcat got a pass...


(Because its a furbearer and NOT IN SEASON) and REQUIRES a furharvester license, Res $27.50, NR is $252.50)


----------



## Justin Spies

zmax hunter said:


> https://www.outdoorlife.com/blogs/big-buck-zone/2011/10/how-barometric-pressure-affects-deer
> 
> Good read on BP
> 
> http://www.usairnet.com/weather/maps/current/kansas/barometric-pressure/
> 
> And a good site with statewide BP readings


Good read, thanks for sharing Brian!


----------



## bsstalker

Boy howdy they were moving this morning and I picked a good stand. Not 3 minutes after climbing up in first light I saw a body moving in about 80 yards out. Then 3 more, all does. Two came in right under the tree. The elder smelled me, stomped and blew but didn't run off right away. They all left then a different group of 3 came in. A forked followed, then a young 8, then the big ten I saw last year. He's a beaut. One of those does smelled me and stomped and blew but also didn't run off. This held the 10 just out of range, but not like I could draw any way w all those eyes. 

Planted a camera before I left. Don't think I'll ever use corn w a camera again, to much work. Just put them on trails.


----------



## zmax hunter

4 does and a couple yearlings at 9:46
Action slowed down, then another Doe in range at 10:47


----------



## JWilson90

I sat til 9:45 and couldn’t handle it no more. Feet were froze solid. Amazing morning tho. Saw 7 deer and 4 different bucks. Best one being about 120. Going back this evening hoping to get a doe in range. Last week of work then I’m off for 9 days. Hoping these cool temps stay around 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## REDVANES

Hey guys I haven't been on here a lot lately, I had a baby three months ago and she is taking a lot of my time. All worth it though. Anyways I'll be going out tonight going after this guy.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Justin Spies

REDVANES said:


> Hey guys I haven't been on here a lot lately, I had a baby three months ago and she is taking a lot of my time. All worth it though. Anyways I'll be going out tonight going after this guy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautiful deer good luck!


----------



## zmax hunter

View attachment 6283909


The swamp here behind me is full of Woodies.
53 degrees, sw to s wind at 7. I dont care i see a deer, this 1st sit is just beautiful.


----------



## outdrsman11

Sat this morning in a new spot, had a really good feeling about it. Got in early and stayed until 10. Rattled in a 3 yr old half racked 10 that looked like he'd already had the crap beat out of him and he still wanted more. Only deer I saw. Ended up pulling the stand down after, just didn't like the set up. 
Wife let me get back out this afternoon at home and i headed to my food plot to wait on my #1. Then the wind shifted and came too much from the S so I had to get down in a hurry and head back across the fields to my blind. Luckily a train rolled through right then to cover my sound and hopefully distract from my movement on my bike. Still have high hopes for tonight but we'll see. Headed out in the morning if nothing happens. Will be a perfect wind for my stand tomorrow at my spot where I killed my 175 last year in October (23rd). 
I love this weather!!


----------



## zmax hunter

Dozens of groups of woodies flying thru to the swamp from sundown until after dark..


----------



## Thor3209

Well I got it done tonight boys arrowed him at 5:45 this afternoon at 5 yards pretty unreal experience. Biggest buck I've ever laid eyes on in person let alone shot!









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## REDVANES

Thor3209 said:


> Well I got it done tonight boys arrowed him at 5:45 this afternoon at 5 yards pretty unreal experience. Biggest buck I've ever laid eyes on in person let alone shot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Sweet mother!!! Congrats! What a stud!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AintNoGriz

Redvanes good luck with that giant!

Thor congrats on a monster!

I am officially going on my 1st sit in the morning!


----------



## Sasamafras

Congrats Thor crazy deer! Nice shot!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zap

Awesome buck Mr. Thor.......big congratulations.

:cocktail:


----------



## Thor3209

Thank you fellas! Good luck to everyone else!

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## stilllernin

Damn! Congrats Thor!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter9

Congrats Thor!! What a giant!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zmax hunter

Awesome update on the profile photo Thor, Congrats on an awesome Ks whitetail!


----------



## zmax hunter

View attachment 6284189


One of the guys got to see this from 40y, the buck turned, walked away owning the evening. There were 15+ deer in view, bucks and does, covering 3 sides of him. He grunted at the buck, he turned and was coming his way, another buck intercepted turning him, and away he went.


----------



## Thor3209

What a stud

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tider37

My goodness Thor....What a deer. 
What’s the story, was he by hisself?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thor3209

Tider37 said:


> My goodness Thor....What a deer.
> What’s the story, was he by hisself?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well I've only had one picture of this deer late in July thinking I'd never lay eyes on him. And this morning was my first sit this year being as early season footage was producing only does and smaller bucks. Rattled this morning has several does come in and then heard a grunt behind me followed by a stomp waited another 5 minutes and grunted again and heard another stomp, finally after waiting another 5 I mustered the courage up to turn around and look..nothing. I'm assuming he came across my trail coming into the stand. So when I come back that afternoon I come in about 50 yards further to the north. After a couple of rattling sequences and a bit of grunting I hear something coming out of the corn and into the timber. This time no stomping. After about 10 minutes of not seeing him he finally emerges to my right at 5 yards, and strands broadside behind a tree I get drawn and he backs up just enough to give me a shot behind the shoulder through a basketball sized hole in the limbs. He went about 15 yards back the way he came and crashed. I have to wonder though if it was the same buck that didn't commit this morning. Either way it is the most rewarding feeling harvesting a buck of that caliber after all the work I've put into my 300 acre tract!









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tider37

Heck of a deer . Congrats . You should definitely get him scored. He has lots of character and mass as well. 
I’m coming out the 8th for a week. Lots of good bucks falling early this year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SilentElk

Thor, that deer is crazy unique. Its wavy as though the rack is made from liquid that just stopped


----------



## kspseshooter

Congratulations on a giant Thor!! 
Awesome character to that set of antlers! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bdmatson

Thor, your first sit went a lot better than mine last night. With the wind I only had a couple choices of stands and I chose wrong. I had my dad picking corn a quarter mile north of me, the neighbor cutting beans a quarter mile east of me, other neighbors cows stomping across the hillside right west of me and I heard three of the neighbors relatives stomping around the edge of the corn field right across the creek east of me. And, just to top it off, about 20 minutes before dusk the wind switched ever so slightly and started blowing my scent out across the field I was watching. Needless to say, I got skunked on deer...

Congrats on a bruiser of a buck!


----------



## Thor3209

bdmatson said:


> Thor, your first sit went a lot better than mine last night. With the wind I only had a couple choices of stands and I chose wrong. I had my dad picking corn a quarter mile north of me, the neighbor cutting beans a quarter mile east of me, other neighbors cows stomping across the hillside right west of me and I heard three of the neighbors relatives stomping around the edge of the corn field right across the creek east of me. And, just to top it off, about 20 minutes before dusk the wind switched ever so slightly and started blowing my scent out across the field I was watching. Needless to say, I got skunked on deer...
> 
> Congrats on a bruiser of a buck!


I lucked out with the farmer we cash rent to he hasn't got to the corn yet so it's nice to have it still standing! The wind kind of swirled and switched directions a few times here but it was blowing the right direction when it counted! 


Thank ya fellas means a lot!

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## AintNoGriz

Had a 140” 9 go by 20 minute ago at 25 yards. Grunted him over. Gonna sit just a few more and go check cams. Beautiful morning!


----------



## snoman4

Thor3209 said:


> I lucked out with the farmer we cash rent to he hasn't got to the corn yet so it's nice to have it still standing! The wind kind of swirled and switched directions a few times here but it was blowing the right direction when it counted!
> 
> 
> Thank ya fellas means a lot!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Congrats on a great buck brother!! Unreal character to his head gear.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## applejacks87

Yea nice buck

Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Thor3209

Thank guys. Needless to say I'm gonna have to have him scored by a pro but this is what I came up with!









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## outdrsman11

Had an awesome sit this morning! Probably saw 20-25 different deer, 5-6 different bucks. Lots of chasing going on for almost the duration of my sit. Got down at 1045. Rattled and grunted in a big bodied buck with a nice but not great 8 pt rack. He just didn't do it for me. 

If I have to double think it, he's not a shooter. If I don't instantly think SHOOTER and grab my bow, im not letting one fly just to "be done and tagged out". Especially at this point in the season and definitely at the spot I was hunting. Same stand I shot my 175 last year. With all those does around, something bigger will be there. There is every year.

Not here to brag or anything for passing a buck, at some point I think we all have to pass good bucks to have a chance at a great one. It was a successful morning in many ways, even if I didn't kill one. In these pics, he was directly downwind, so I know my scent control is working the way I want it too. He didn't catch my movement or bust me, and my calling seemed to do the trick.

Absolutely beautiful morning enjoying nature and my favorite time of year !! Can't wait for the next couple weeks, only going to get better ! Congrats to you all that have killed and good luck to those still in the hunt


----------



## Thor3209

outdrsman11 said:


> Had an awesome sit this morning! Probably saw 20-25 different deer, 5-6 different bucks. Lots of chasing going on for almost the duration of my sit. Got down at 1045. Rattled and grunted in a big bodied buck with a nice but not great 8 pt rack. He just didn't do it for me.
> 
> If I have to double think it, he's not a shooter. If I don't instantly think SHOOTER and grab my bow, im not letting one fly just to "be done and tagged out". Especially at this point in the season and definitely at the spot I was hunting. Same stand I shot my 175 last year. With all those does around, something bigger will be there. There is every year.
> 
> Not here to brag or anything for passing a buck, at some point I think we all have to pass good bucks to have a chance at a great one. It was a successful morning in many ways, even if I didn't kill one. In these pics, he was directly downwind, so I know my scent control is working the way I want it too. He didn't catch my movement or bust me, and my calling seemed to do the trick.
> 
> Absolutely beautiful morning enjoying nature and my favorite time of year !! Can't wait for the next couple weeks, only going to get better ! Congrats to you all that have killed and good luck to those still in the hunt


He's got a barrel neck on him though

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## outdrsman11

Thor3209 said:


> He's got a barrel neck on him though
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Oh yeah, He was rutted up for sure. He was probably a 4 year old. Big bodied and had the attitude, just couldn't do it.


----------



## Thor3209

outdrsman11 said:


> Oh yeah, He was rutted up for sure. He was probably a 4 year old. Big bodied and had the attitude, just couldn't do it.


It's hard for me to pass those deer up I like 8s for sure

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Justin Spies

kstatemallards said:


> The longest tine which may be a third beam is 16 inches. Here you go Justin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I sent you a PM man


----------



## bsstalker

Thor, what a beautiful and unique giant!
Outdrsman...I'm thinking that buck is 6.5-7.5yrs old. Looks really gray all over and a lot of white in the face unless it's your camera. Hefty pot belly!
I sat this morning. Lots of deer, no bigguns though. First three were a momma and twin button bucks! ?Thought she would have them kicked off by now??


----------



## kstatemallards

bsstalker said:


> Thor, what a beautiful and unique giant!
> Outdrsman...I'm thinking that buck is 6.5-7.5yrs old. Looks really gray all over and a lot of white in the face unless it's your camera. Hefty pot belly!
> I sat this morning. Lots of deer, no bigguns though. First three were a momma and twin button bucks! ?Thought she would have them kicked off by now??


On my farms the does never really kick off the fawns. They seem to hang with them all year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kstatemallards

Nice buck Thor. That thing is a giant. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kstatemallards

Took my daughter out this evening. When I pulled the card the other day they were moving in the daylight every day. Didn’t see a deer tonight. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## outdrsman11

bsstalker said:


> Thor, what a beautiful and unique giant!
> Outdrsman...I'm thinking that buck is 6.5-7.5yrs old. Looks really gray all over and a lot of white in the face unless it's your camera. Hefty pot belly!
> I sat this morning. Lots of deer, no bigguns though. First three were a momma and twin button bucks! ?Thought she would have them kicked off by now??


I think it was the sunshine beating down right on his face and partly my camera too. I'm pretty sure I had him last year and I think he was 3. Could've been 4 which puts him at 5 but either way, had to let him walk.


----------



## kstatemallards

outdrsman11 said:


> I think it was the sunshine beating down right on his face and partly my camera too. I'm pretty sure I had him last year and I think he was 3. Could've been 4 which puts him at 5 but either way, had to let him walk.


You made the right choice. If it’s ever questionable you’d probably regret it right now. Especially when a toad shows up on camera after you have no tag. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AintNoGriz

Talked with a buddy who hunts around Medicine Lodge. He got it done last week with a GIANT! 3 years in a row he has bagged a stud but he went 10 years with nothing. Sorry, he is not giving out pics this time. I did see it though. Heavy mass, double main beam, 10" drop tine, along with other junk.


----------



## mdnabors

Think I posted this back in 2015, but it should get the blood flowing this morning for everyone out there chasing a big deer and waiting for the hard core rut to start. I caught him crossing a pasture and finally got him to stop at about 400yds with the rattling horns. Threw a snort-wheeze at him and he came running to the tree! I had punched my tag on a 150" 8pt a cpl days prior. Kill was 11/14 so this was around 11/16 or so

Turn up volume:
https://www.dropbox.com/s/vizm92hy6l5ycly/Clip7.mov?n=84826351&oref=e


----------



## bowhunter9

mdnabors said:


> Think I posted this back in 2015, but it should get the blood flowing this morning for everyone out there chasing a big deer and waiting for the hard core rut to start. I caught him crossing a pasture and finally got him to stop at about 400yds with the rattling horns. Threw a snort-wheeze at him and he came running to the tree! I had punched my tag on a 150" 8pt a cpl days prior. Kill was 11/14 so this was around 11/16 or so
> 
> Turn up volume:
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/vizm92hy6l5ycly/Clip7.mov?n=84826351&oref=e


Awesome video thanks for sharing!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KSQ2

mdnabors said:


> Think I posted this back in 2015, but it should get the blood flowing this morning for everyone out there chasing a big deer and waiting for the hard core rut to start. I caught him crossing a pasture and finally got him to stop at about 400yds with the rattling horns. Threw a snort-wheeze at him and he came running to the tree! I had punched my tag on a 150" 8pt a cpl days prior. Kill was 11/14 so this was around 11/16 or so
> 
> Turn up volume:
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/vizm92hy6l5ycly/Clip7.mov?n=84826351&oref=e


I'm officially ready to get in the woods now!

Great buck Thor!


----------



## Txag02

mdnabors said:


> Think I posted this back in 2015, but it should get the blood flowing this morning for everyone out there chasing a big deer and waiting for the hard core rut to start. I caught him crossing a pasture and finally got him to stop at about 400yds with the rattling horns. Threw a snort-wheeze at him and he came running to the tree! I had punched my tag on a 150" 8pt a cpl days prior. Kill was 11/14 so this was around 11/16 or so
> 
> Turn up volume:
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/vizm92hy6l5ycly/Clip7.mov?n=84826351&oref=e


Im pumped.... heart rate is up! Great video.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AintNoGriz

Great video........ready to tell my boss I am leaving. haha


----------



## mdnabors

bowhunter9 said:


> Awesome video thanks for sharing!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It was REAL hard not to reach for my bow! Lol. I was on a doe hunt and of course that's what happened


----------



## outdrsman11

Heading out in the morning, but where, i am not sure yet. The wind is going to do some serious shifting from about 8-11 ! Thats going to complicate things for sure, but I think I can pull it off in one spot that I havent hunted yet, we'll see what happens. Haven't been able to hunt Halloween for 4-5 years since we had our first kid, but I've got Nana on lockdown for the morning-midday at least. Hoping to pack out a big ol treat.


----------



## kstatemallards

AintNoGriz said:


> Talked with a buddy who hunts around Medicine Lodge. He got it done last week with a GIANT! 3 years in a row he has bagged a stud but he went 10 years with nothing. Sorry, he is not giving out pics this time. I did see it though. Heavy mass, double main beam, 10" drop tine, along with other junk.


Curious, why would he share the pics? Doesn’t want neighbors knowing?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYyotekiller

mdnabors said:


> Think I posted this back in 2015, but it should get the blood flowing this morning for everyone out there chasing a big deer and waiting for the hard core rut to start. I caught him crossing a pasture and finally got him to stop at about 400yds with the rattling horns. Threw a snort-wheeze at him and he came running to the tree! I had punched my tag on a 150" 8pt a cpl days prior. Kill was 11/14 so this was around 11/16 or so
> 
> Turn up volume:
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/vizm92hy6l5ycly/Clip7.mov?n=84826351&oref=e


Seeing that video is making me wish this was the year for my trip to Kansas. Oh well, there's always next year. Awesome video by the way.


----------



## zmax hunter

View attachment 6286195


View attachment 6286197


View attachment 6286199


A dozen trees like this inside 30yards..no stand,..gots to get one in here


----------



## bsstalker

Outdrsman....I'm right there with ya on letting good ones go. This guy came in behind a doe and her fawn on a beeline.







Nice 8 pt, prob 3.5yr old.


----------



## bsstalker

^Holy crap Zmax,that dude is huge w a bad attitude and lots of aggression! You have a cam in there?


----------



## zmax hunter

Not yet


----------



## KS-Hoyt-Hunter

zmax hunter said:


> Not yet


Brian I hate to see your trees getting torn up like that. If you need someone to stand guard I might know a guy who would be willing to do that for you! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYyotekiller

Looking at Zmax's huge rubs on those cedar trees made me think of one of my favorite pictures from my first hunt out to Kansas.

Every time I go out I check this utility pole and it's always shredded. Blows my mind that there's big boys that rub something this size. Bucks just don't do that where I come from.


----------



## zmax hunter

Ive got a set of gaffs and a linemans belt..put you right up that pole in no time.


----------



## NYyotekiller

zmax hunter said:


> Ive got a set of gaffs and a linemans belt..put you right up that pole in no time.


Awesome! I might take you up on that offer in 2018 when I come back out.


----------



## kstatemallards

mdnabors said:


> Think I posted this back in 2015, but it should get the blood flowing this morning for everyone out there chasing a big deer and waiting for the hard core rut to start. I caught him crossing a pasture and finally got him to stop at about 400yds with the rattling horns. Threw a snort-wheeze at him and he came running to the tree! I had punched my tag on a 150" 8pt a cpl days prior. Kill was 11/14 so this was around 11/16 or so
> 
> Turn up volume:
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/vizm92hy6l5ycly/Clip7.mov?n=84826351&oref=e


Damn, I just watched the video and was wondering why you didn’t shoot...then I read your post. Kill him this year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shadetree

NYyotekiller said:


> Looking at Zmax's huge rubs on those cedar trees made me think of one of my favorite pictures from my first hunt out to Kansas.
> 
> Every time I go out I check this utility pole and it's always shredded. Blows my mind that there's big boys that rub something this size. Bucks just don't do that where I come from.
> [iurl="http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=6286257&stc=1&d=1509413521"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]


I have a picture of a telephone pole eat up by a buck and sent it some of my buddies in Arkansas and they laughed and made fun of me. I heard a big 10 point beating on it in a tall grass patch and later took a picture of it.


----------



## kscumminsdriver

So I hung stands on Friday, did a little glassing on Saturday evening (had dad duty Saturday morning and afternoon) and a little hunting in a new set on Sunday morning... 

Saw a real nice 3 year old (based on pics and a shed I have from last year) on Saturday with the binos. I really need to get some quality daylight pictures of this deer to reinforce what I believe his age is.

said deer at night... 








In the time between hanging stands on Friday and Sunday late morning there were a bunch of new rubs that were started on this farm. 

Hunted Sunday morning and got immediate confirmation that my new set was in a good spot overlooking a creek crossing. Had 3 bucks; 1 mature 8, a 2 year old and a forkie come thru shortly after 8 am. The two younger bucks spared a little and the 2 year old did a little rubbing. A doe fawn was next thru and she drew some attention from the forkie but nothing serious. There was a large doe group that was headed my way thru the beans (uncut as of today) but something spooked them and they headed to my east instead. Saw that same forkie later and then decided to climb down around 11am as the temps were starting rise. Good start. I took off this next Friday as the temps look good for a sit. 

On Saturday evening driving I saw 1 buck dogging a doe really hard. She has to be one of the first in the area to come into estrous... it's getting close.


----------



## zmax hunter

bsstalker said:


> ^Holy crap Zmax,that dude is huge w a bad attitude and lots of aggression! You have a cam in there?



Sry with my earlier post, i didnt quite understand what you were saying.. the large buck i posted earlier is on a different property than all the cedar rubs. I do have a cam on the big buck location, will be moving a cam to the cedars relatively soon.


----------



## bsstalker

^sorry, I meant to say that dude "must" be huge (the cedar rubber). Went back and seen your post #1066. That guy IS a giant!


----------



## tmlraiders

Would love to smoke one tonight. Always good on Halloween!


----------



## Justin Spies

tmlraiders said:


> Would love to smoke one tonight. Always good on Halloween!


Good luck!


----------



## ngurb

had a 100" 8 chasing hard and end up breeding a big doe right in front of me. couldnt believe none of the nice bucks i had on cam would allow that...


----------



## tmlraiders

Ha I had a smaller one chasing does around the other day too, they didn't put up with it though. Probably a little early still


----------



## JWilson90

Scrolling through Facebook earlier and came across this...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Taticalhunter2

JWilson90 said:


> Scrolling through Facebook earlier and came across this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's all over social media already , seen it on multiple Instagram pages. I'm ready to hear more details. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JWilson90

Taticalhunter2 said:


> It's all over social media already , seen it on multiple Instagram pages. I'm ready to hear more details.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same here. The spread on that deer is unreal


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter9

That deer is insane. Typical 7x7? Will be anxious to see what that monarch scores! Congrats to the lucky hunter for sure!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zmax hunter

Looks to have a common base on the right g2,..left side sure looks typical..incredible beast for sure!


----------



## Dafis

My arms are not long enough to sit with legs crossed and hold a set of antlers like that. It's a nice, deer don't get me wrong, but it is not as wide as you think it is.
I had a guy take a picture with my cell phone of an 18inch wide 8pt and most thought it was 22-24 inches wide..


----------



## kstatemallards

Dafis said:


> My arms are not long enough to sit with legs crossed and hold a set of antlers like that. It's a nice, deer don't get me wrong, but it is not as wide as you think it is.
> I had a guy take a picture with my cell phone of an 18inch wide 8pt and most thought it was 22-24 inches wide..


Seems pretty wide to me. Guessing at least 21 inches. Probably wider. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Justin Spies

Sweet November has arrived!


----------



## Kick them up

Not a deer or a bow kill but still fun never the less. Shot this on the 19th in Hell's Canyon ID. This was actually a work hunt using my CZ 550 Sonoran .300 Winchester and took some gun writers hunting. Will post a pic of a giant shot near the ellis /rooks county line I received yesterday from my landowner buddy.

Headed West Monday to bowhunt until the 13th.


----------



## vmax2k0

can anybody answer a question about the non resident Special Hunt-Own-Land Relative Deer Permit? i called the Pratt office but they where kind of vague on my questions. My dad has 174 acres of agriculture land he farms. He is also a nonresident. Do i qualify for this permit since i am a lineal descendant? the regs state "*Available to individuals who qualify as lineal ascendants or descendants or siblings of resident landowners or all tenants, and spouses of a qualifying landowner". i know he does not qualify as a resident landowner but he would qualify as a tenant. Kdwp makes all this to complicated.


----------



## mdnabors

Dafis said:


> My arms are not long enough to sit with legs crossed and hold a set of antlers like that. It's a nice, deer don't get me wrong, but it is not as wide as you think it is.
> I had a guy take a picture with my cell phone of an 18inch wide 8pt and most thought it was 22-24 inches wide..


No question 20"+. Where I'm originally from in MS we used to say tips of their ears was around 15-16". It's about 16-17"+ on big Midwest bucks. Their noggin is just bigger. This buck is over 20" wide and likely 22-23" in my opinion. Beast!


----------



## kansas_hick

Glad you all are seeing and getting some nice bucks gives me hope that there may still be some in the NE corner of the state.Deer population went south here about 6 yrs ago.


----------



## kybeau

Dafis said:


> My arms are not long enough to sit with legs crossed and hold a set of antlers like that. It's a nice, deer don't get me wrong, but it is not as wide as you think it is.
> I had a guy take a picture with my cell phone of an 18inch wide 8pt and most thought it was 22-24 inches wide..


I'd say he is pretty darn wide









Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter9

kybeau said:


> I'd say he is pretty darn wide
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


Haha I’d say so to. Where’s the “like” button!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kscumminsdriver

vmax2k0 said:


> can anybody answer a question about the non resident Special Hunt-Own-Land Relative Deer Permit? i called the Pratt office but they where kind of vague on my questions. My dad has 174 acres of agriculture land he farms. He is also a nonresident. Do i qualify for this permit since i am a lineal descendant? the regs state "*Available to individuals who qualify as lineal ascendants or descendants or siblings of resident landowners or all tenants, and spouses of a qualifying landowner". i know he does not qualify as a resident landowner but he would qualify as a tenant. Kdwp makes all this to complicated.


honestly, you might be better off calling the Natural Resource Officer for the county the property is in..

http://ksoutdoors.com/KDWPT-Info/Locations/County-Information


----------



## kscumminsdriver

kybeau said:


> I'd say he is pretty darn wide
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


like way over 20"....


----------



## Justin Spies

kybeau said:


> I'd say he is pretty darn wide
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


:mg:


----------



## vmax2k0

Thanks kscumminsdriver ill try giving them a call. Im hoping to do some deer hunting this year but if not i guess ill just have to go for some pheasants.


----------



## zmax hunter

From my understanding and reading the rule, yes, you would qualify. Your nonresident father owns the land, which is more than 80acres, he is a qualifying tenant as he is subject to financial gain from the agriculture, you are his direct lineal relative, ie, his son.. so you should qualify for a "special hunt own land relative" permit.
Obviously, this only allows you to hunt his property.

If you go to a local tag vendor, they can look up the code number and sell you the $87.50 tag, you will also need a non-resident hunting license.
Please dont kill any Bobcats without the appropriate license and nr tag, 
Good luck!

If the someone with the kdwpt was somewhat vague, i would call again and ask for someone else with more experience in the determination of their regulations and statutes.


----------



## AintNoGriz

FIL was driving around last night at dusk and by one of our hunting spots on the adjoining ground had 16 does and only one wide 8 pointer out feeding in cut beans. Thats a lot of does. Not a good deer herd balance I don't think.


----------



## outdrsman11

Have heard some stuff about the Garnett buck through a Garnett resident. 
Buck was not shot at an outfitter, but he isn’t sure if it was on the guys own ground (owns quite a bit) or someone else’s. Sounds like the KDWP and B&C officials are looking into it. He heard from another friend that Cabelas has offered $ for duplicate and pending score (state record) is willing to offer top $$. Said he asked the guy on score and said it will gross over 200 and isn’t sure on net yet (obviously still green) but he didn’t say HOW MUCH over 200.. 
That’s all I’ve been able to get so far.


----------



## legion_archery

outdrsman11 said:


> Have heard some stuff about the Garnett buck through a Garnett resident.
> Buck was not shot at an outfitter, but he isn’t sure if it was on the guys own ground (owns quite a bit) or someone else’s. Sounds like the KDWP and B&C officials are looking into it. He heard from another friend that Cabelas has offered $ for duplicate and pending score (state record) is willing to offer top $$. Said he asked the guy on score and said it will gross over 200 and isn’t sure on net yet (obviously still green) but he didn’t say HOW MUCH over 200..
> That’s all I’ve been able to get so far.


Total gross will probably be 205-218" BUT he will not even net in the 190's just to much difference side to side

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## 101 airborne

It must be getting close,saw bucks chasin does tonight - 12 in all.


----------



## REDVANES

Excited for this his weekend! It'll be a little warmer but it should be good! Good luck to all going out.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AintNoGriz

Man, gonna be in the low 70's Saturday and Sunday. Saturday's low is only 53 here. 

Might need to bust out my speedo!!


----------



## KS-Hoyt-Hunter

7 does/fawns, a 1.5 y/o buck and a good looking 2.5 y/o so far today. The bucks were definitely searching. 

Still haven’t seen a mature buck this fall. But I do think we are getting close to it breaking loose. I’m sitting all day. Good luck to everyone! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vmax2k0

zmax, im not driving 900 miles to kill a bobcat! lol i read that post. Got tied up with work all day and half the night yesterday. i am going to call the game warden today and get his input. i will let yall know what he says. Thanks for your input.


----------



## outdrsman11

7 different bucks so far this morning and 2 does. Lots of seeking going on and a little chasing. The biggest bucks were 3 at the oldest but I think both were probably 2. Both put on a heck of a show and hung around for over an hour. Trying to decide if I should stay in this spot or move, I’ve got all day to sit. Haven’t seen squat on cams here but this time of year ya never know ! The time is right.


----------



## ksbowhunter1

*Halloween buck 188 4/8 gross*


----------



## zmax hunter

Incredible! Kansas never disappoints! Congrats!!


----------



## zmax hunter

AintNoGriz said:


> Man, gonna be in the low 70's Saturday and Sunday. Saturday's low is only 53 here.
> 
> Might need to bust out my speedo!!


Where do you live? Florida? Forecast shows high of 60 sat and 53 sun here lol


----------



## bowhunter9

Congrats ksbowhunter1!! What a beast!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zmax hunter

Best of success to you JP!


 and i mean that


----------



## Justin Spies

ksbowhunter1 said:


> View attachment 6289513
> View attachment 6289515
> View attachment 6289517


Congrats on a GIANT!!!


----------



## Kansas Bruisers

Some nice bucks on the ground already, congrats fellas. I'll be doing all day sits from the 5th-13th, one more day of work to struggle through!


----------



## KS-Hoyt-Hunter

Awesome deer ksbowhunter! 

Thanks Brian! I think. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vmax2k0

awesome bucks yall are laying down. i was trying not to get to pumped up till i found out about the tag. Looks like im good to go so hopefully yall dont kill em all before i get there.


----------



## Taticalhunter2

I'll be headed to some of our property around Saint Paul KS Monday, the weather is supposed to be pretty nice all next week , hoping to put down a good one. Good luck to all of you guys, as I've seen on here and heard from others the rut is very close to being full blown. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snoman4

ksbowhunter1 said:


> View attachment 6289513
> View attachment 6289515
> View attachment 6289517


That is an incredible buck brother...he has it all. Congrats on the buck of a lifetime.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## kstatemallards

Nice buck ksbowhunter1!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zap

:mg:


----------



## snoman4

zap said:


> :mg:


Is that a huge 6 pt Marty? He is tall and heavy it looks like.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## zap

Big 6. TV would call him twin towers....:lol:

Bases the size of beer cans.


----------



## zmax hunter

FLIR TG165 got put to the test tonight.
It worked really well, picking up heat signatures from well over 100yards away!
View attachment 6290211

About 40y
View attachment 6290191


View attachment 6290203




Congrats on an awesome Ks Whitetail!


----------



## outdrsman11

Old Bruiser 9 pt down!! Had no help tonight so no good pics but I left him hanging and will get some pics early tomorrow morning and post them along with the story! Amazing day hunting!


----------



## KS-Hoyt-Hunter

Tagged out tonight! Sat all day in my blind. Didn’t see anything else after around 9am until 5 when I had a doe and 2 fawns come in followed up by a good looking 2.5 y/o 10 pt. About 6:30 I looked out the corner of my blind and saw a nice big doe walking north to south headed right to me. I then caught movement behind her and this guy was 10-15 yards following her. 

I got a new Doe Estrus scent that Derek at Smoky Valley recommended when I was there last weekend. I had put it out in front of me about 20 yards. At 4:30 I went and picked it up and put it away. I don’t like messing around after I get out of my stand or blind so I didn’t want to get out and go retrieve it when there’s potentially deer in the area. Well some of the scent must’ve still been lingering cause he broke off her and went to the tree where I had it hung up. 

He then resumed following the doe. She had walked past me to my east. He got behind the corner of the blind and I drew. He kept walking and I shot him at 16-18 yards. 

No clue about this buck. Never seen him before that I know of. Never got a picture of him that I can think of either. I’ll go back thru and look and see if I can find him in any of my pics. But I don’t think he’s there. This was the first buck I had seen in person or on camera since March-April. Not sure of the score yet but he’s gonna go mid to upper 150’s. I’ll score him in the next couple of days. He’s a 9 pt with 2 small kickers on his left base. I’m guessing he’s probably 6.5 years old. Just goes to show the power of the rut. 

His neck measured 36” at the chest and 32” at the top of the neck. 

Also, my brother in law bought the same estrus scent I did and killed a nice mature buck off it yesterday in western KS. He said he had multiple bucks yesterday come in sniffing it. I’ll post a pic of it when I can. 

Thanks to Brian for bringing your FLIR and for helping me track and load him up. It’s kind of become a tradition I guess. I have killed 6 deer since I moved to Kansas. You have helped me track, load or cut up 5 of them. 







































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter9

KS-Hoyt-Hunter said:


> Tagged out tonight! Sat all day in my blind. Didn’t see anything else after around 9am until 5 when I had a doe and 2 fawns come in followed up by a good looking 2.5 y/o 10 pt. About 6:30 I looked out the corner of my blind and saw a nice big doe walking north to south headed right to me. I then caught movement behind her and this guy was 10-15 yards following her.
> 
> I got a new Doe Estrus scent that Derek at Smoky Valley recommended when I was there last weekend. I had put it out in front of me about 20 yards. At 4:30 I went and picked it up and put it away. I don’t like messing around after I get out of my stand or blind so I didn’t want to get out and go retrieve it when there’s potentially deer in the area. Well some of the scent must’ve still been lingering cause he broke off her and went to the tree where I had it hung up.
> 
> He then resumed following the doe. She had walked past me to my east. He got behind the corner of the blind and I drew. He kept walking and I shot him at 16-18 yards.
> 
> No clue about this buck. Never seen him before that I know of. Never got a picture of him that I can think of either. I’ll go back thru and look and see if I can find him in any of my pics. But I don’t think he’s there. This was the first buck I had seen in person or on camera since March-April. Not sure of the score yet but he’s gonna go mid to upper 150’s. I’ll score him in the next couple of days. He’s a 9 pt with 2 small kickers on his left base. I’m guessing he’s probably 6.5 years old. Just goes to show the power of the rut.
> 
> His neck measured 36” at the chest and 32” at the top of the neck.
> 
> Also, my brother in law bought the same estrus scent I did and killed a nice mature buck off it yesterday in western KS. He said he had multiple bucks yesterday come in sniffing it. I’ll post a pic of it when I can.
> 
> Thanks to Brian for bringing your FLIR and for helping me track and load him up. It’s kind of become a tradition I guess. I have killed 6 deer since I moved to Kansas. You have helped me track, load or cut up 5 of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome buck!!! Congrats!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JWilson90

Taticalhunter2 said:


> I'll be headed to some of our property around Saint Paul KS Monday, the weather is supposed to be pretty nice all next week , hoping to put down a good one. Good luck to all of you guys, as I've seen on here and heard from others the rut is very close to being full blown. [emoji1303][emoji1591]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good luck man! I’m only about hour away from you. If you kill and need help tracking or anything give me a shout!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kda082

Congrats on the deer guys. Ks Hoyt, I hope you were able to drive in and pick that deer up. My bak hurts just thinking about dragging that beast out.


----------



## Justin Spies

KS-Hoyt-Hunter said:


> Tagged out tonight! Sat all day in my blind. Didn’t see anything else after around 9am until 5 when I had a doe and 2 fawns come in followed up by a good looking 2.5 y/o 10 pt. About 6:30 I looked out the corner of my blind and saw a nice big doe walking north to south headed right to me. I then caught movement behind her and this guy was 10-15 yards following her.
> 
> I got a new Doe Estrus scent that Derek at Smoky Valley recommended when I was there last weekend. I had put it out in front of me about 20 yards. At 4:30 I went and picked it up and put it away. I don’t like messing around after I get out of my stand or blind so I didn’t want to get out and go retrieve it when there’s potentially deer in the area. Well some of the scent must’ve still been lingering cause he broke off her and went to the tree where I had it hung up.
> 
> He then resumed following the doe. She had walked past me to my east. He got behind the corner of the blind and I drew. He kept walking and I shot him at 16-18 yards.
> 
> No clue about this buck. Never seen him before that I know of. Never got a picture of him that I can think of either. I’ll go back thru and look and see if I can find him in any of my pics. But I don’t think he’s there. This was the first buck I had seen in person or on camera since March-April. Not sure of the score yet but he’s gonna go mid to upper 150’s. I’ll score him in the next couple of days. He’s a 9 pt with 2 small kickers on his left base. I’m guessing he’s probably 6.5 years old. Just goes to show the power of the rut.
> 
> His neck measured 36” at the chest and 32” at the top of the neck.
> 
> Also, my brother in law bought the same estrus scent I did and killed a nice mature buck off it yesterday in western KS. He said he had multiple bucks yesterday come in sniffing it. I’ll post a pic of it when I can.
> 
> Thanks to Brian for bringing your FLIR and for helping me track and load him up. It’s kind of become a tradition I guess. I have killed 6 deer since I moved to Kansas. You have helped me track, load or cut up 5 of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats on the buck! I would like to know the scent you used. I'm looking for something to use on my trip to Kansas


----------



## gwessels

Justin Spies said:


> Congrats on the buck! I would like to know the scent you used. I'm looking for something to use on my trip to Kansas


+1 on the scent you used... all day sits start Monday.. you guys are firing me up! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zap

Great Bucks Fellas!

Congrats to all the Killa's......:cocktail:


----------



## AintNoGriz

Congrats on the stud!

I have not seen a deer yet this morning


----------



## KS-Hoyt-Hunter

Justin Spies said:


> Congrats on the buck! I would like to know the scent you used. I'm looking for something to use on my trip to Kansas













Like I said I got it at Smoky Valley Shooting Sports in Lindsborg. I had wrote off using scents until they convinced us to try this one. It is supposed to be as fresh as it gets. There is a little sticker shock though. $40 is what it costs 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KS-Hoyt-Hunter

kda082 said:


> Congrats on the deer guys. Ks Hoyt, I hope you were able to drive in and pick that deer up. My bak hurts just thinking about dragging that beast out.


Yep! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zmax hunter

I will give you $20 for the remainder, if its half full...lol


----------



## bowhunter9

I’ll bring you some of mine next week. I just ordered a bottle lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Taticalhunter2

JWilson90 said:


> Good luck man! I’m only about hour away from you. If you kill and need help tracking or anything give me a shout!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks man , I hope to put a good one on the ground , I'll post updates when I get there Tuesday. I'm stoked just thinking about it now lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zmax hunter

outdrsman11 said:


> Old Bruiser 9 pt down!! Had no help tonight so no good pics but I left him hanging and will get some pics early tomorrow morning and post them along with the story! Amazing day hunting!


Congrats! Waiting for your story!


----------



## KS-Hoyt-Hunter

outdrsman11 said:


> Old Bruiser 9 pt down!! Had no help tonight so no good pics but I left him hanging and will get some pics early tomorrow morning and post them along with the story! Amazing day hunting!


Great buck. Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JWilson90

Taticalhunter2 said:


> Thanks man , I hope to put a good one on the ground , I'll post updates when I get there Tuesday. I'm stoked just thinking about it now lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Me to man! Weather is gonna be perfect. Constant rising pressure Monday thru Thursday. I plan on sitting all day everyday except Wednesday. My wife and I found out what our second child will be that day at 10am! Then it’s back to the woods. Good luck to all and congrats to those already tagged out!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bsstalker

Congrats Ksbowhunter! KS Hoyt and outdrsman! Yeah Hoyt, your buck looks like a frigging heifer!

Zap, you getting close to shooting one of those beasts?

Got pics of big bucks cruisin, one big 8 on Wednesday @ 11AM.


----------



## KSQ2

Two nines on the ground, awesome job fellas! Something about nines right now, my brother-in-law shot over the back of a nice one this morning. Would have been his biggest buck yet; at least he didn't wound him.


----------



## KSQ2

Going on my first sit of the year this afternoon, spent all week in Dallas, it's SO nice to be back home!


----------



## applejacks87

Nice buck 

Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## bsstalker

Crappy pics but ideas if this is same or different deer?


----------



## JWilson90

bsstalker said:


> View attachment 6290593
> View attachment 6290595
> 
> 
> Crappy pics but ideas if this is same or different deer?


Judging by body structure they look the same. Antlers look the same. Very nice deer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snoman4

KS-Hoyt-Hunter said:


> Tagged out tonight! Sat all day in my blind. Didn’t see anything else after around 9am until 5 when I had a doe and 2 fawns come in followed up by a good looking 2.5 y/o 10 pt. About 6:30 I looked out the corner of my blind and saw a nice big doe walking north to south headed right to me. I then caught movement behind her and this guy was 10-15 yards following her.
> 
> I got a new Doe Estrus scent that Derek at Smoky Valley recommended when I was there last weekend. I had put it out in front of me about 20 yards. At 4:30 I went and picked it up and put it away. I don’t like messing around after I get out of my stand or blind so I didn’t want to get out and go retrieve it when there’s potentially deer in the area. Well some of the scent must’ve still been lingering cause he broke off her and went to the tree where I had it hung up.
> 
> He then resumed following the doe. She had walked past me to my east. He got behind the corner of the blind and I drew. He kept walking and I shot him at 16-18 yards.
> 
> No clue about this buck. Never seen him before that I know of. Never got a picture of him that I can think of either. I’ll go back thru and look and see if I can find him in any of my pics. But I don’t think he’s there. This was the first buck I had seen in person or on camera since March-April. Not sure of the score yet but he’s gonna go mid to upper 150’s. I’ll score him in the next couple of days. He’s a 9 pt with 2 small kickers on his left base. I’m guessing he’s probably 6.5 years old. Just goes to show the power of the rut.
> 
> His neck measured 36” at the chest and 32” at the top of the neck.
> 
> Also, my brother in law bought the same estrus scent I did and killed a nice mature buck off it yesterday in western KS. He said he had multiple bucks yesterday come in sniffing it. I’ll post a pic of it when I can.
> 
> Thanks to Brian for bringing your FLIR and for helping me track and load him up. It’s kind of become a tradition I guess. I have killed 6 deer since I moved to Kansas. You have helped me track, load or cut up 5 of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats on a heck of a buck brother!!!!

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## AintNoGriz

Well I’ve got about 27 cows by my stand. Fun times&#55357;&#56865;


----------



## JWilson90

It was a miserable night by my stand tonite. Not one single deer. Really weird evening. Gonna use the high winds tomoro to move some stands and then hit it hard Monday morning. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bsstalker

I let this guy walk. So totally just set this stand site up this afternoon, sawed a bunch of limbs, sweating....stunk the place up bad. 5:35 I hear something, look over in the timber and it's this guy rubbing a sapling(I think). He gets done and heads my way. He's great and looks 4.5, so I unhooked and grabbed phone and got pics. Double white patch, crazy thing is I killed a 9 point double ****** in 2008.


----------



## KS-Hoyt-Hunter

bsstalker said:


> View attachment 6290925
> 
> I let this guy walk. So totally just set this stand site up this afternoon, sawed a bunch of limbs, sweating....stunk the place up bad. 5:35 I hear something, look over in the timber and it's this guy rubbing a sapling(I think). He gets done and heads my way. He's great and looks 4.5, so I unhooked and grabbed phone and got pics. Double white patch, crazy thing is I killed a 9 point double ****** in 2008.


That would’ve been a tough one to pass! I love the double white throat patches. Never shot one but would love to one day. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bsstalker

^he's a lil bigger than I though glassing him rubbing, but he was partially obscured.

JWilson, good luck! Jelly that your hunting all week!


----------



## JWilson90

bsstalker said:


> ^he's a lil bigger than I though glassing him rubbing, but he was partially obscured.
> 
> JWilson, good luck! Jelly that your hunting all week!


It looks like his left side differs from his right side. I’m pumped to hunt this week. I’ve never been able to take off during November and hunt hard. I’ll be doing all day sits all week. If I don’t kill with these awesome temps then I will be super bummed 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## outdrsman11

I finally have a chance to sit down and relive my hunt from yesterday. I'm flat worn out so I'll try and relay as best I can. Probably get pretty wordy, so enjoy the pics if you don't want to read. 

A little backstory.. I am very fortunate to have permission on an outstanding chunk of ground about 25 minutes from our house that is 550 aces of CRP and a little bit of timber on the north side against the creek. This property is where I've shot my last 3 bucks including this one. This year is the first year I've put a camera out, and since May I haven't had a single picture of a buck. But I know that once the rut starts, they will be there because the does are in there as thick as the ticks! I think in my 2015 write up for my buck I compared it to a game of Whack-a-mole. They just pop up and then disappear in the grass. Very fun! 

So, I sat at home yesterday morning because I had a NE wind and I hung a stand specifically for that wind at a creek crossing. Very good rut spot. I was covered up from sunrise until I got down at 11:15. I considered staying home and hunting the afternoon but I really wanted to get a stand hung for the same wind on my CRP spot. My other and only stand that I have there is for a W or SW wind. The area I hunt, the timber kind of forms a hidden pocket in the CRP and the deer really like to bed down and hang out in there. So the location that I wanted to get the new stand, was basically directly West from my current stand, maybe 250 yards away. My scent would blow across the large span of CRP, where deer do come and go, but not near as much as in the pocket. 

I got to my spot around 130 and after deciding how to go about packing everything in (new Hawk hang on with the Hawk sticks, "rut loaded" pack, bow, clothes, hanging gear, etc) I just said screw it and put my pack on my chest, and the stand and sticks on my back and carried my bow in. My walk was about 750 yards through 5-8 ft CRP. Thankfully it was in the low 40s or i would have had keeled over. 

Debated on which tree for a few minutes and finally picked the one with the best cover, but I'd have to get up fairly high, I'm guessing I ended up around 25-27' up. After cussing the straps that came with the sticks, I finally got hung and settled around 245. I only ended up bumping 2 does through the whole process, which I was surprised about. I got settled in and started glassing all over the grass. It felt right out, it was Nov 3rd, and I KNEW there had to be some good bucks in there with the does by now.. 

Finally around 330 I caught some movement in the pocket and saw a doe about 130 yards out, and then I saw a rack moving through the grass not too far behind her. Threw the binos up and saw this dude. Instantly knew he was a shooter as I could tell he was wide and his left side had me hooked. 

I hit the grunt tube a few times and he looked my way, but would not leave the doe. He was locked in on her every move. She moved around a little and ended up getting the attention of two other bucks, a young 8 and a mature 10 that would have been around 135-140 Im guessing. The 10 tried and sneak in on ol boys woman, and he about caught a beat down. My buck ran him off in a hurry and the 8 decided he didn't want any part in that and turned tail as well. The doe went to bed in a thicket still about 120 yards out in front of me and the 9 followed her, of course. 

I rattled a couple times to see if that would get him to break off, not a chance. I kind of kicked myself after the fact for calling that much because she may have ventured my way had I just been quiet, but hard to tell. They end up laying down in the thicket and not moving for the next hour. I thought I had lost them a few times because the grass was so tall and he just wasn't moving much that I could just barely see the tip of his rack when he did move. 

Finally around 415 or so she got up and bolted out of there and I think he had just made up his mind that he was going to come find out who the hell had been making so much noise trying to get his lady's attention. He put on a heck of a show! Thrashing tree and brush, throwing his head around like a big ol moose. He zig zagged his way to 20 yards and started thrashing another little tree and making a scrape, scratching himself, sniffing the air, and generally doing about everything except giving me a clear shot. 

When he turned his back to me and looked out over the pocket again, I gave him a real soft grunt and that was just the last straw for him. He turned around and came the last 5 yards to give me a clear 15 yard shot. I picked my spot and let it go when he stopped. I felt like I stroked him. He jumped and ran to about 45 yards and then just stopped and stood there. And stood there. And. Stood. There. I couldn't believe he hadn't dropped yet, I started to question my shot, wandering if I hit too high. He was kind of hunched over but I knew that I hadn't hit guts. He took a couple small steps and after probably 2 minutes of seeing him stand there, I decided to knock another arrow. Ranged him. 50 yards. Moved my HHA to 50. He was really quartering away, so I aimed just for the front of his right hq and let it fly. Hit him square in the right cheek but it buried all the way up to the knock. 

He let out a grunt and then still didnt run! Just kind of limped off another 40 yards or so, and then finally laid down. I watched him and thought he had tipped over after a minute or so and FINALLY let out a sigh or relief and excitement. I could see his rack in the grass through my binos. He was done. Sent out some texts and started to pack up. I got down and checked my arrow, perfect blood. Good sign on the ground a few yards away. Walked to where he stood and saw even more good blood from both shots. I walked to where I THOUGHT he had gone down...and didnt see him. Then I heard a deer moving in the grass and felt my stomach drop. Crap. Did I bump him? How the heck is he still alive!?

I turned around and climbed back up to my stand and started glassing.. and glassing.. you get the idea. Panic set in. I was going to have to try and blood trail this buck through this insane grass in the dark. Probably by myself. F. Started glassing some more. Thought to myself, I saw him go down in that dark spot...I wonder if I just ended up too far to the left... screw it, I'm going to get down and walk right toward that dark spot. Hearts pounding. Please be dead. 

There he was. What a relief! This buck was a tank, but he had a face only his mama could love. His eyes were all goopy and swollen like he had taken a couple shots from fighting. His nose was swept sideways from who knows what. But dang was he cool. Has a 4" sticker off his right brow that I hadn't noticed before, which made him a 10 pt. 

Absolutely pumped that my plan came together like it did, with hanging the stand just for that wind, having to wait out this buck for so long, and the feeling of getting my hands around him after I thought I might have actually lost him. 

He taped out at 156 5/8, my second biggest buck. Inside spread is 20 1/2" wide. Sorry for the novel, but I know I like to read about a good hunt when I'm on stand and its slow going. 

Good luck to those still chasing and congrats to the others who have put one down.


----------



## zap

Snoman4 is in Ks....just had dinner with him. Best of luck on your hunt here brother!


----------



## bowhunter9

outdrsman11 said:


> I finally have a chance to sit down and relive my hunt from yesterday. I'm flat worn out so I'll try and relay as best I can. Probably get pretty wordy, so enjoy the pics if you don't want to read.
> 
> A little backstory.. I am very fortunate to have permission on an outstanding chunk of ground about 25 minutes from our house that is 550 aces of CRP and a little bit of timber on the north side against the creek. This property is where I've shot my last 3 bucks including this one. This year is the first year I've put a camera out, and since May I haven't had a single picture of a buck. But I know that once the rut starts, they will be there because the does are in there as thick as the ticks! I think in my 2015 write up for my buck I compared it to a game of Whack-a-mole. They just pop up and then disappear in the grass. Very fun!
> 
> So, I sat at home yesterday morning because I had a NE wind and I hung a stand specifically for that wind at a creek crossing. Very good rut spot. I was covered up from sunrise until I got down at 11:15. I considered staying home and hunting the afternoon but I really wanted to get a stand hung for the same wind on my CRP spot. My other and only stand that I have there is for a W or SW wind. The area I hunt, the timber kind of forms a hidden pocket in the CRP and the deer really like to bed down and hang out in there. So the location that I wanted to get the new stand, was basically directly West from my current stand, maybe 250 yards away. My scent would blow across the large span of CRP, where deer do come and go, but not near as much as in the pocket.
> 
> I got to my spot around 130 and after deciding how to go about packing everything in (new Hawk hang on with the Hawk sticks, "rut loaded" pack, bow, clothes, hanging gear, etc) I just said screw it and put my pack on my chest, and the stand and sticks on my back and carried my bow in. My walk was about 750 yards through 5-8 ft CRP. Thankfully it was in the low 40s or i would have had keeled over.
> 
> Debated on which tree for a few minutes and finally picked the one with the best cover, but I'd have to get up fairly high, I'm guessing I ended up around 25-27' up. After cussing the straps that came with the sticks, I finally got hung and settled around 245. I only ended up bumping 2 does through the whole process, which I was surprised about. I got settled in and started glassing all over the grass. It felt right out, it was Nov 3rd, and I KNEW there had to be some good bucks in there with the does by now..
> 
> Finally around 330 I caught some movement in the pocket and saw a doe about 130 yards out, and then I saw a rack moving through the grass not too far behind her. Threw the binos up and saw this dude. Instantly knew he was a shooter as I could tell he was wide and his left side had me hooked.
> 
> I hit the grunt tube a few times and he looked my way, but would not leave the doe. He was locked in on her every move. She moved around a little and ended up getting the attention of two other bucks, a young 8 and a mature 10 that would have been around 135-140 Im guessing. The 10 tried and sneak in on ol boys woman, and he about caught a beat down. My buck ran him off in a hurry and the 8 decided he didn't want any part in that and turned tail as well. The doe went to bed in a thicket still about 120 yards out in front of me and the 9 followed her, of course.
> 
> I rattled a couple times to see if that would get him to break off, not a chance. I kind of kicked myself after the fact for calling that much because she may have ventured my way had I just been quiet, but hard to tell. They end up laying down in the thicket and not moving for the next hour. I thought I had lost them a few times because the grass was so tall and he just wasn't moving much that I could just barely see the tip of his rack when he did move.
> 
> Finally around 415 or so she got up and bolted out of there and I think he had just made up his mind that he was going to come find out who the hell had been making so much noise trying to get his lady's attention. He put on a heck of a show! Thrashing tree and brush, throwing his head around like a big ol moose. He zig zagged his way to 20 yards and started thrashing another little tree and making a scrape, scratching himself, sniffing the air, and generally doing about everything except giving me a clear shot.
> 
> When he turned his back to me and looked out over the pocket again, I gave him a real soft grunt and that was just the last straw for him. He turned around and came the last 5 yards to give me a clear 15 yard shot. I picked my spot and let it go when he stopped. I felt like I stroked him. He jumped and ran to about 45 yards and then just stopped and stood there. And stood there. And. Stood. There. I couldn't believe he hadn't dropped yet, I started to question my shot, wandering if I hit too high. He was kind of hunched over but I knew that I hadn't hit guts. He took a couple small steps and after probably 2 minutes of seeing him stand there, I decided to knock another arrow. Ranged him. 50 yards. Moved my HHA to 50. He was really quartering away, so I aimed just for the front of his right hq and let it fly. Hit him square in the right cheek but it buried all the way up to the knock.
> 
> He let out a grunt and then still didnt run! Just kind of limped off another 40 yards or so, and then finally laid down. I watched him and thought he had tipped over after a minute or so and FINALLY let out a sigh or relief and excitement. I could see his rack in the grass through my binos. He was done. Sent out some texts and started to pack up. I got down and checked my arrow, perfect blood. Good sign on the ground a few yards away. Walked to where he stood and saw even more good blood from both shots. I walked to where I THOUGHT he had gone down...and didnt see him. Then I heard a deer moving in the grass and felt my stomach drop. Crap. Did I bump him? How the heck is he still alive!?
> 
> I turned around and climbed back up to my stand and started glassing.. and glassing.. you get the idea. Panic set in. I was going to have to try and blood trail this buck through this insane grass in the dark. Probably by myself. F. Started glassing some more. Thought to myself, I saw him go down in that dark spot...I wonder if I just ended up too far to the left... screw it, I'm going to get down and walk right toward that dark spot. Hearts pounding. Please be dead.
> 
> There he was. What a relief! This buck was a tank, but he had a face only his mama could love. His eyes were all goopy and swollen like he had taken a couple shots from fighting. His nose was swept sideways from who knows what. But dang was he cool. Has a 4" sticker off his right brow that I hadn't noticed before, which made him a 10 pt.
> 
> Absolutely pumped that my plan came together like it did, with hanging the stand just for that wind, having to wait out this buck for so long, and the feeling of getting my hands around him after I thought I might have actually lost him.
> 
> He taped out at 156 5/8, my second biggest buck. Inside spread is 20 1/2" wide. Sorry for the novel, but I know I like to read about a good hunt when I'm on stand and its slow going.
> 
> Good luck to those still chasing and congrats to the others who have put one down.


Congrats!! That deer has some character. He looks like an old warrior!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JWilson90

outdrsman11 said:


> I finally have a chance to sit down and relive my hunt from yesterday. I'm flat worn out so I'll try and relay as best I can. Probably get pretty wordy, so enjoy the pics if you don't want to read.
> 
> A little backstory.. I am very fortunate to have permission on an outstanding chunk of ground about 25 minutes from our house that is 550 aces of CRP and a little bit of timber on the north side against the creek. This property is where I've shot my last 3 bucks including this one. This year is the first year I've put a camera out, and since May I haven't had a single picture of a buck. But I know that once the rut starts, they will be there because the does are in there as thick as the ticks! I think in my 2015 write up for my buck I compared it to a game of Whack-a-mole. They just pop up and then disappear in the grass. Very fun!
> 
> So, I sat at home yesterday morning because I had a NE wind and I hung a stand specifically for that wind at a creek crossing. Very good rut spot. I was covered up from sunrise until I got down at 11:15. I considered staying home and hunting the afternoon but I really wanted to get a stand hung for the same wind on my CRP spot. My other and only stand that I have there is for a W or SW wind. The area I hunt, the timber kind of forms a hidden pocket in the CRP and the deer really like to bed down and hang out in there. So the location that I wanted to get the new stand, was basically directly West from my current stand, maybe 250 yards away. My scent would blow across the large span of CRP, where deer do come and go, but not near as much as in the pocket.
> 
> I got to my spot around 130 and after deciding how to go about packing everything in (new Hawk hang on with the Hawk sticks, "rut loaded" pack, bow, clothes, hanging gear, etc) I just said screw it and put my pack on my chest, and the stand and sticks on my back and carried my bow in. My walk was about 750 yards through 5-8 ft CRP. Thankfully it was in the low 40s or i would have had keeled over.
> 
> Debated on which tree for a few minutes and finally picked the one with the best cover, but I'd have to get up fairly high, I'm guessing I ended up around 25-27' up. After cussing the straps that came with the sticks, I finally got hung and settled around 245. I only ended up bumping 2 does through the whole process, which I was surprised about. I got settled in and started glassing all over the grass. It felt right out, it was Nov 3rd, and I KNEW there had to be some good bucks in there with the does by now..
> 
> Finally around 330 I caught some movement in the pocket and saw a doe about 130 yards out, and then I saw a rack moving through the grass not too far behind her. Threw the binos up and saw this dude. Instantly knew he was a shooter as I could tell he was wide and his left side had me hooked.
> 
> I hit the grunt tube a few times and he looked my way, but would not leave the doe. He was locked in on her every move. She moved around a little and ended up getting the attention of two other bucks, a young 8 and a mature 10 that would have been around 135-140 Im guessing. The 10 tried and sneak in on ol boys woman, and he about caught a beat down. My buck ran him off in a hurry and the 8 decided he didn't want any part in that and turned tail as well. The doe went to bed in a thicket still about 120 yards out in front of me and the 9 followed her, of course.
> 
> I rattled a couple times to see if that would get him to break off, not a chance. I kind of kicked myself after the fact for calling that much because she may have ventured my way had I just been quiet, but hard to tell. They end up laying down in the thicket and not moving for the next hour. I thought I had lost them a few times because the grass was so tall and he just wasn't moving much that I could just barely see the tip of his rack when he did move.
> 
> Finally around 415 or so she got up and bolted out of there and I think he had just made up his mind that he was going to come find out who the hell had been making so much noise trying to get his lady's attention. He put on a heck of a show! Thrashing tree and brush, throwing his head around like a big ol moose. He zig zagged his way to 20 yards and started thrashing another little tree and making a scrape, scratching himself, sniffing the air, and generally doing about everything except giving me a clear shot.
> 
> When he turned his back to me and looked out over the pocket again, I gave him a real soft grunt and that was just the last straw for him. He turned around and came the last 5 yards to give me a clear 15 yard shot. I picked my spot and let it go when he stopped. I felt like I stroked him. He jumped and ran to about 45 yards and then just stopped and stood there. And stood there. And. Stood. There. I couldn't believe he hadn't dropped yet, I started to question my shot, wandering if I hit too high. He was kind of hunched over but I knew that I hadn't hit guts. He took a couple small steps and after probably 2 minutes of seeing him stand there, I decided to knock another arrow. Ranged him. 50 yards. Moved my HHA to 50. He was really quartering away, so I aimed just for the front of his right hq and let it fly. Hit him square in the right cheek but it buried all the way up to the knock.
> 
> He let out a grunt and then still didnt run! Just kind of limped off another 40 yards or so, and then finally laid down. I watched him and thought he had tipped over after a minute or so and FINALLY let out a sigh or relief and excitement. I could see his rack in the grass through my binos. He was done. Sent out some texts and started to pack up. I got down and checked my arrow, perfect blood. Good sign on the ground a few yards away. Walked to where he stood and saw even more good blood from both shots. I walked to where I THOUGHT he had gone down...and didnt see him. Then I heard a deer moving in the grass and felt my stomach drop. Crap. Did I bump him? How the heck is he still alive!?
> 
> I turned around and climbed back up to my stand and started glassing.. and glassing.. you get the idea. Panic set in. I was going to have to try and blood trail this buck through this insane grass in the dark. Probably by myself. F. Started glassing some more. Thought to myself, I saw him go down in that dark spot...I wonder if I just ended up too far to the left... screw it, I'm going to get down and walk right toward that dark spot. Hearts pounding. Please be dead.
> 
> There he was. What a relief! This buck was a tank, but he had a face only his mama could love. His eyes were all goopy and swollen like he had taken a couple shots from fighting. His nose was swept sideways from who knows what. But dang was he cool. Has a 4" sticker off his right brow that I hadn't noticed before, which made him a 10 pt.
> 
> Absolutely pumped that my plan came together like it did, with hanging the stand just for that wind, having to wait out this buck for so long, and the feeling of getting my hands around him after I thought I might have actually lost him.
> 
> He taped out at 156 5/8, my second biggest buck. Inside spread is 20 1/2" wide. Sorry for the novel, but I know I like to read about a good hunt when I'm on stand and its slow going.
> 
> Good luck to those still chasing and congrats to the others who have put one down.


Heck of a story man! Congrats on a great buck


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KS-Hoyt-Hunter

Congrats outdrsman11. Cool buck. He’s definitely an old warrior. His face looks like he just got out of the ring with Mike Tyson 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## survivalistd

Great read... Congrats!!

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## snoman4

zap said:


> Snoman4 is in Ks....just had dinner with him. Best of luck on your hunt here brother!


Thanks Marty. Hope you kill that monster you got a picture of.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## shaffer88

Just here reading


----------



## kda082

Congrats outdoorsman. Some nice deer died yesterday.


----------



## Hawkfarm

Tremendous bucks being taken. Congrats. Witnessed my first full blown chasing this morning. And 8 bucks so far. One hot doe can do that. And babysitting fawns. Last buck was about 20 minutes ago. It's on here for sure.


----------



## ehan69

outdrsman11 - Way to go! Great read as well as deer.


----------



## zmax hunter

Still cant quite get over these temps..its 30 to 50 degrees cooler than last yr..should really help with day time activity/movement.


----------



## KS-Hoyt-Hunter

Taped my buck out today. 155.5”, 9 pt with 1 kicker that I could score. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter9

KS-Hoyt-Hunter said:


> Taped my buck out today. 155.5”, 9 pt with 1 kicker that I could score.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats man!! Awesome buck


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## outdrsman11

zmax hunter said:


> Still cant quite get over these temps..its 30 to 50 degrees cooler than last yr..should really help with day time activity/movement.


Agreed ! This last couple weeks has been awesome and is definitely helping to expose daylight activity! Have seen more deer on their feet during shooting hours this year than the last 2-3 combined i bet. Hope it holds on and doesn’t turn warm again. I’m ready to get back out there after a doe... although I’m sure my wife would appreciate a lapse in hunting time. 3-4 days is plenty, right?!


----------



## AintNoGriz

Well, I've only rattled in 1 buck in my life. So, I texted my brother and asked for advice. I hit the rack pack and as soon as I did a small forkie came out to investigate. After letting him leave the area I hit it again. I rattled for like 20 seconds, paused for another 20-30, and as soon as I hit them again a 2.5 year old tall 8 came busting out. Just checking the area. My son saw nothing. 

Moved one cam. Other cams just showing small and 2 year old bucks. Have not gotten a shooter on cam yet. I do have multiple pics on 2 cams that were across the road from each other of the same 7 pointer. He looks mature and is wide. I would love my son to have a shot at him. I have him on cam last year and he was a smaller 7. Always gonna be a 7 I guess.


----------



## AintNoGriz

outdrsman11 said:


> I finally have a chance to sit down and relive my hunt from yesterday. I'm flat worn out so I'll try and relay as best I can. Probably get pretty wordy, so enjoy the pics if you don't want to read.
> 
> A little backstory.. I am very fortunate to have permission on an outstanding chunk of ground about 25 minutes from our house that is 550 aces of CRP and a little bit of timber on the north side against the creek. This property is where I've shot my last 3 bucks including this one. This year is the first year I've put a camera out, and since May I haven't had a single picture of a buck. But I know that once the rut starts, they will be there because the does are in there as thick as the ticks! I think in my 2015 write up for my buck I compared it to a game of Whack-a-mole. They just pop up and then disappear in the grass. Very fun!
> 
> So, I sat at home yesterday morning because I had a NE wind and I hung a stand specifically for that wind at a creek crossing. Very good rut spot. I was covered up from sunrise until I got down at 11:15. I considered staying home and hunting the afternoon but I really wanted to get a stand hung for the same wind on my CRP spot. My other and only stand that I have there is for a W or SW wind. The area I hunt, the timber kind of forms a hidden pocket in the CRP and the deer really like to bed down and hang out in there. So the location that I wanted to get the new stand, was basically directly West from my current stand, maybe 250 yards away. My scent would blow across the large span of CRP, where deer do come and go, but not near as much as in the pocket.
> 
> I got to my spot around 130 and after deciding how to go about packing everything in (new Hawk hang on with the Hawk sticks, "rut loaded" pack, bow, clothes, hanging gear, etc) I just said screw it and put my pack on my chest, and the stand and sticks on my back and carried my bow in. My walk was about 750 yards through 5-8 ft CRP. Thankfully it was in the low 40s or i would have had keeled over.
> 
> Debated on which tree for a few minutes and finally picked the one with the best cover, but I'd have to get up fairly high, I'm guessing I ended up around 25-27' up. After cussing the straps that came with the sticks, I finally got hung and settled around 245. I only ended up bumping 2 does through the whole process, which I was surprised about. I got settled in and started glassing all over the grass. It felt right out, it was Nov 3rd, and I KNEW there had to be some good bucks in there with the does by now..
> 
> Finally around 330 I caught some movement in the pocket and saw a doe about 130 yards out, and then I saw a rack moving through the grass not too far behind her. Threw the binos up and saw this dude. Instantly knew he was a shooter as I could tell he was wide and his left side had me hooked.
> 
> I hit the grunt tube a few times and he looked my way, but would not leave the doe. He was locked in on her every move. She moved around a little and ended up getting the attention of two other bucks, a young 8 and a mature 10 that would have been around 135-140 Im guessing. The 10 tried and sneak in on ol boys woman, and he about caught a beat down. My buck ran him off in a hurry and the 8 decided he didn't want any part in that and turned tail as well. The doe went to bed in a thicket still about 120 yards out in front of me and the 9 followed her, of course.
> 
> I rattled a couple times to see if that would get him to break off, not a chance. I kind of kicked myself after the fact for calling that much because she may have ventured my way had I just been quiet, but hard to tell. They end up laying down in the thicket and not moving for the next hour. I thought I had lost them a few times because the grass was so tall and he just wasn't moving much that I could just barely see the tip of his rack when he did move.
> 
> Finally around 415 or so she got up and bolted out of there and I think he had just made up his mind that he was going to come find out who the hell had been making so much noise trying to get his lady's attention. He put on a heck of a show! Thrashing tree and brush, throwing his head around like a big ol moose. He zig zagged his way to 20 yards and started thrashing another little tree and making a scrape, scratching himself, sniffing the air, and generally doing about everything except giving me a clear shot.
> 
> When he turned his back to me and looked out over the pocket again, I gave him a real soft grunt and that was just the last straw for him. He turned around and came the last 5 yards to give me a clear 15 yard shot. I picked my spot and let it go when he stopped. I felt like I stroked him. He jumped and ran to about 45 yards and then just stopped and stood there. And stood there. And. Stood. There. I couldn't believe he hadn't dropped yet, I started to question my shot, wandering if I hit too high. He was kind of hunched over but I knew that I hadn't hit guts. He took a couple small steps and after probably 2 minutes of seeing him stand there, I decided to knock another arrow. Ranged him. 50 yards. Moved my HHA to 50. He was really quartering away, so I aimed just for the front of his right hq and let it fly. Hit him square in the right cheek but it buried all the way up to the knock.
> 
> He let out a grunt and then still didnt run! Just kind of limped off another 40 yards or so, and then finally laid down. I watched him and thought he had tipped over after a minute or so and FINALLY let out a sigh or relief and excitement. I could see his rack in the grass through my binos. He was done. Sent out some texts and started to pack up. I got down and checked my arrow, perfect blood. Good sign on the ground a few yards away. Walked to where he stood and saw even more good blood from both shots. I walked to where I THOUGHT he had gone down...and didnt see him. Then I heard a deer moving in the grass and felt my stomach drop. Crap. Did I bump him? How the heck is he still alive!?
> 
> I turned around and climbed back up to my stand and started glassing.. and glassing.. you get the idea. Panic set in. I was going to have to try and blood trail this buck through this insane grass in the dark. Probably by myself. F. Started glassing some more. Thought to myself, I saw him go down in that dark spot...I wonder if I just ended up too far to the left... screw it, I'm going to get down and walk right toward that dark spot. Hearts pounding. Please be dead.
> 
> There he was. What a relief! This buck was a tank, but he had a face only his mama could love. His eyes were all goopy and swollen like he had taken a couple shots from fighting. His nose was swept sideways from who knows what. But dang was he cool. Has a 4" sticker off his right brow that I hadn't noticed before, which made him a 10 pt.
> 
> Absolutely pumped that my plan came together like it did, with hanging the stand just for that wind, having to wait out this buck for so long, and the feeling of getting my hands around him after I thought I might have actually lost him.
> 
> He taped out at 156 5/8, my second biggest buck. Inside spread is 20 1/2" wide. Sorry for the novel, but I know I like to read about a good hunt when I'm on stand and its slow going.
> 
> Good luck to those still chasing and congrats to the others who have put one down.



Great buck and story. Thanks for sharing. He does look like an old warrior.


----------



## JWilson90

Well what kind of tips and tricks you guys have for me for this week. I’ve never had the opportunity to hunt this much during the 2nd week of November. I want to make my chances as great as possible


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zap

Pick good spots and do not take shortcuts setting up....then hunt.


----------



## KS-Hoyt-Hunter

JWilson90 said:


> Well what kind of tips and tricks you guys have for me for this week. I’ve never had the opportunity to hunt this much during the 2nd week of November. I want to make my chances as great as possible
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Even though it’s an obvious one, be on stand as much as possible. Sit as long as you can handle. Even though you may have several hour long dead periods, it might keep you from busting one when you are walking in or out. Bring comfort snacks to help pass the time. And a phone charger. I might not be hardcore enough but I sat all day Friday and it was 8 hours from my last sighting that morning until the first sighting that evening. I can’t sit and look at the same patch of timber for that long straight without some kind of break from it. And make sure you wear warm and comfortable enough to be able to sit that long. Comfortable pad or chair is a must for all day sits. 

On the flip side of that, if you go too hard for too long you might burn out and then not want to hunt during a time you need to. Or check a camera and missed an opportunity since you’re burned out. So be aware of where you are on that scale. 

I don’t rattle that much. Maybe once ever hour or two. I personally haven’t had much luck with it. Maybe I need to do it more or less but that’s what I do. And I use my grunt tube about that often as well. 

Good luck man! You’re hitting it at a great time. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JWilson90

KS-Hoyt-Hunter said:


> Even though it’s an obvious one, be on stand as much as possible. Sit as long as you can handle. Even though you may have several hour long dead periods, it might keep you from busting one when you are walking in or out. Bring comfort snacks to help pass the time. And a phone charger. I might not be hardcore enough but I sat all day Friday and it was 8 hours from my last sighting that morning until the first sighting that evening. I can’t sit and look at the same patch of timber for that long straight without some kind of break from it. And make sure you wear warm and comfortable enough to be able to sit that long. Comfortable pad or chair is a must for all day sits.
> 
> On the flip side of that, if you go too hard for too long you might burn out and then not want to hunt during a time you need to. Or check a camera and missed an opportunity since you’re burned out. So be aware of where you are on that scale.
> 
> I don’t rattle that much. Maybe once ever hour or two. I personally haven’t had much luck with it. Maybe I need to do it more or less but that’s what I do. And I use my grunt tube about that often as well.
> 
> Good luck man! You’re hitting it at a great time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks zap! I’m going to do my best to stay on stand as long as possible. I’ve never had much luck rattling either but I did rattle in a dink Saturday morning. I do plan on taking some snacks and a book to try and save battery on my phone. I can’t sleep cuz I’m so excited to be out in the woods for a week!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kscumminsdriver

JWilson90 said:


> Well what kind of tips and tricks you guys have for me for this week. I’ve never had the opportunity to hunt this much during the 2nd week of November. I want to make my chances as great as possible
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


sit all day.... 

I hunted this evening and you can just tell by the body language of the does they're getting run around a bunch and they're not quite in estrous... anytime something with antlers pops out they all look and load up their legs to get away..


----------



## JWilson90

kscumminsdriver said:


> sit all day....
> 
> I hunted this evening and you can just tell by the body language of the does they're getting run around a bunch and they're not quite in estrous... anytime something with antlers pops out they all look and load up their legs to get away..


I wish I would of went out tonite. I hung a new set then came home to do Dad duties. Gonna be a fun week! I’ll keep you guys updated. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## outdrsman11

JWilson90 said:


> Well what kind of tips and tricks you guys have for me for this week. I’ve never had the opportunity to hunt this much during the 2nd week of November. I want to make my chances as great as possible
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree with the others, hunt all day or as much as you possibly can. With that being said, don't feel like you're stuck in the same tree for the whole week. Don't be afraid to move around and hang a new set if movement dictates, but do it smart. Play the wind as much as possible. 

If you have a decoy, give it a try. Glass until your eyeballs hurt and then glass just a little longer. Never know what kind of slight movement you may pick up that you'll never see with the naked eye. Snacks that will keep you full and take off the wrappers before you leave home. Coffee. 

Don't be afraid to get closer to bedding if the wind allows for it. Sometimes getting aggressive pays off big. 

Most of all, have fun and enjoy what looks to be an AWESOME couple weeks in November, in KANSAS for deer hunting.


----------



## JWilson90

Well this morning was a fun one. I underdressed and had to get down to run home and grab more clothes then it’s back to a tree. 

Seen a good buck this morning but my grunt call was stuck in bag and I couldn’t get it out while I still had eyes on him. Once I got it out and grunted he was gone. I think he was following a doe anyways cuz he walked right where I had just saw 2 does. Great first morning and hoping I get to bag a big one 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zap

JWilson90 said:


> Well what kind of tips and tricks you guys have for me for this week. I’ve never had the opportunity to hunt this much during the 2nd week of November. I want to make my chances as great as possible
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dress warm enough and keep your grunt call handy....:lol:

JK.


----------



## JWilson90

zap said:


> Dress warm enough and keep your grunt call handy....:lol:
> 
> JK.


I don’t know why I put it back in my bag. I grunted and rattled right before first light and I guess cuz I keep my pack rack in my bag I felt the grunt call needed to be with it. I honestly thought I overdressed according to weather channel. I was wrong lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zap

Speaking of cold.......:lol:

Last eve I went into the public, knew where I wanted to set up from a looksee trip a few weeks ago. Gnarly multi trunk tree that I could get into the middle of. Brought my xop silver and screw in steps because I want to hunt it multiple times. I use an old ameristep hand crank step installer which puts them real deep and its impossible to get em out by hand so that cuts down on theft. Anyway by the time I get all set up and am in the tree with my bow hangin its 4:45.....my pants are unzipped to mid thigh and I have on a short sleeve and long sleeve 1/4 zip light base tops. Plan to cool down a bit and get warmer stuff on. Put on my watch cap and am bout ready to get warmed up when I see brown 20 yards out. Grab the bow and its a doe and fawn....took them 30 minutes to clear out and another mom and fawn came in by that time....they lingered past dark30. Rather not shoot a doe with a fawn. So I was standin there for over an hour bow in hand. could move very little. Good thing I wear dump pouches and can put the bottom cam in the one on my left side so its ez to hold the bow ready to roll. Very cool experience, overall......:lol:

Adjustable platform is a very good thing to have on your stand..


----------



## aeast236

Anyone hunting Unit 5 or 6? Had good deer movement up until a couple days ago and its like everything shut off. Possible does are locked down early? I really expected this week to be great with the temps. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zap

I am in N/E and it looked to me like the buck started breeding a few days ago.


----------



## aeast236

zap said:


> I am in N/E and it looked to me like the buck started breeding a few days ago.


I was thinking this was the case. If it was one property it would be one thing but this has occurred on all the ground I hunt spanning from Plevna area through Hutch and into Harvey Co. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hawkfarm

Does are running from or avoiding the bucks right now. JWilson try a buck decoy behind a doe decoy if you have them. Bucks are challenging every other buck they see. Nice tree Zap.


----------



## JWilson90

aeast236 said:


> Anyone hunting Unit 5 or 6? Had good deer movement up until a couple days ago and its like everything shut off. Possible does are locked down early? I really expected this week to be great with the temps.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I saw 4 this morning before 730 and didn’t see anything after. I’m in SEK


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JWilson90

Hawkfarm said:


> Does are running from or avoiding the bucks right now. JWilson try a buck decoy behind a doe decoy if you have them. Bucks are challenging every other buck they see. Nice tree Zap.


I don’t have any decoys 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## df06

Anyone hunting unit 17?
If so what are you seeing?
I’ll be 40 miles north of Dodge City starting on Wednesday.


----------



## swkslampe

df06 said:


> Anyone hunting unit 17?
> If so what are you seeing?
> I’ll be 40 miles north of Dodge City starting on Wednesday.


I hunt 15 miles east of Dodge & rut is cranking up here. Weather is awesome I sat all day yesterday had cruising bucks all day, chasing etc. Big one I'm after was locked down with a doe out in middle of pasture all day. 
Question for you rut experts, do yearlings come into heat first? All the hot does I've seen being chased are small yearling does I think?


----------



## KS-Hoyt-Hunter

swkslampe said:


> I hunt 15 miles east of Dodge & rut is cranking up here. Weather is awesome I sat all day yesterday had cruising bucks all day, chasing etc. Big one I'm after was locked down with a doe out in middle of pasture all day.
> Question for you rut experts, do yearlings come into heat first? All the hot does I've seen being chased are small yearling does I think?


Someone may correct me but I think yearlings come in last. Don’t they have to reach a certain weight to be sexually mature? So when people talk about a second rut I’ve always thought that was the yearlings that had finally reached the weight to breed.


----------



## Kountryboy

I had good movement this morning quite a few does. After 8am nothing until a few minutes ago had a few more does stroll thru. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jwmartin629

My buddy shot a nice one this am on some WIHA near Holton (NE) Kansas. Deer stepped as he shot and he hit right in front of back hip quartering away. Blood looks livery, but not a lot of it. Anybody know someone that provides a deer tracking service with a dog near this area. Please pm their contact info. Thanks in advance.


----------



## aeast236

jwmartin629 said:


> My buddy shot a nice one this am on some WIHA near Holton (NE) Kansas. Deer stepped as he shot and he hit right in front of back hip quartering away. Blood looks livery, but not a lot of it. Anybody know someone that provides a deer tracking service with a dog near this area. Please pm their contact info. Thanks in advance.


Sent you a PM.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bsstalker

Wish these cooler day times would happen on the weekends too. Say a buck on the way home from work that had velvet! Checked it out and there's actually a condition called cryptorchidism. Pretty interesting read. Forgot to mention Sunday I saw an older 130 some incher on lock down w a doe just laying in a beanfield.

Where yall at?


----------



## JWilson90

bsstalker said:


> Wish these cooler day times would happen on the weekends too. Say a buck on the way home from work that had velvet! Checked it out and there's actually a condition called cryptorchidism. Pretty interesting read. Forgot to mention Sunday I saw an older 130 some incher on lock down w a doe just laying in a beanfield.
> 
> Where yall at?


Here in SEK I’m not getting much response from mature bucks to calls. Saw a shooter this morning and this evening and neither even raised their head at the sound of the grunt. Thought tonites was gonna give me an opportunity but a coyote came out and cleared th field. That was right around 5. Saw nothing after that. I wish I didn’t delete all the trail cam pics of this buck. He’s nothing special but he’s got character. His right antler grows down and is palmated. Plus he’s got a double white patch on his throat. Going back to same stand in the morning hoping to get a shot at him!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bsstalker

Today's gonna be a good one, I can feel it! To bad I gotta work. 

Good luck guys n gals.


----------



## bdmatson

After only two sits this year, I got it done last night. I shot him at 5:15 and recovered him around 9:30. I will post pics and a quick write up today.

Good luck to everyone today.


----------



## kstatemallards

Went out last night with a buddy and had a dink come in and push around a few does. The does wanted nothing to do with him. They were acting like they’ve been getting non stop harassed. We have 4 shooters on cam in this spot and nothing showed up to check out the does. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Justin Spies

bdmatson said:


> After only two sits this year, I got it done last night. I shot him at 5:15 and recovered him around 9:30. I will post pics and a quick write up today.
> 
> Good luck to everyone today.


Bitter sweet getting it done so fast. Congrats and ready to see pics!


----------



## zap

When will you be up here and what area are you huntin this season, Justin?

Congrats to all the buck slayers.....some real nice bucks hittin the ground!


----------



## Justin Spies

zap said:


> When will you be up here and what area are you huntin this season, Justin?
> 
> Congrats to all the buck slayers.....some real nice bucks hittin the ground!


Sent you a PM ZAP


----------



## bsstalker

Saw a nice shooter w a doe and a decent buck w a doe just 2 miles apart, both in the wide open on the way to work. Neither pair wanted their picture taken and the shooter high tailed and left his doe after I tried cutting them off from crossing gravel road. Bout hit a @120 incher on way home tonight.


----------



## arctic hunter

Saw a 3 year old with a spike in a field eating. Not really showing a lot of interest in the does that were also in the field. Still seeing a lot of does by themselves. Should pick up in my area the next couple of days. I'm in SE Kansas.


----------



## zap

North/East Kansas view.....


----------



## bdmatson

Alright, after farm duties, dad duties, school functions, and getting the meat to the locker I finally have some down time.

I haven't been out to sit over the last few weeks because harvest was in full swing for two weeks and the winds this last week haven't really been blowing in my favor for my stand setups and I knew the spots where my stands were located were hotspots for doe movement. So, I decided to wait out the winds until I found a time which would work the best. Last night the wind started out of the ENE and shifted more NE by dark. I thought the more easterly wind would be the best based on my walk to the stand and how I thought the deer might move through the area.

My setup was along a creek running north-south and I was in the tree line along the creek. I was about 40 yards east of the creek and further east of me the trees continued up a slight hill and turned into a pasture area as you kept going east. I was also about 30 yards off the north fenceline with the neighbor but we have a great relationship and hunt back and forth over each others properties so there were no issues there. The neighbors property to the north is a pasture overgrown with cedar and hedge among other trees and is a main bedding area for this spot. To the northwest, west and south of me were cut bean fields. My stand faced to the west.

I was in the stand by 3:30 and pulled a camera card on the way there to see what activity there had been the last several days. Turns out the buck I took showed up around 5:00pm and 5:30pm three nights ago and two nights ago and the previous night he showed up around 1:00am. He came from different directions each time so I was really hoping this time around he would come from the north or east. For the next hour and a half there was no activity other than squirrels running around.

About 5:10 after I had just sent a text about dinner plans for the night, to the north of me it sounded like a bull was charging through the trees crashing and busting trees in its path. I then heard him grunt. It got quiet for a minute then I heard some leaves rustling and another grunt. Another minute and more rustling and another grunt. At this point I was able to look up the hill east of me and see a doe coming down the fenceline on my side headed toward the creek. After she got down under my stand I finally saw him come hard and fast into a clearing on the other side of the fence. He was grunting hard with every step he took. He cleared the fence and went behind a cedar right inside the fence. He thrashed at the cedar and stomped and raked the ground while the doe was under the stand.

At this point my heart was racing and I started feeling the shakes set in. I very consciously had to tell myself to calm down and take some long deep breaths to get things to calm and get my head refocused. Fortunately it worked and then he stepped out from behind the cedar and walked into the clearing and my shooting lane between 15-20 yards. He was quartering to me so I didn't have a good shot. He was distracted enough by the doe that I took the opportunity to come to full draw. I got him in my sights and only had to wait a few seconds for him to turn broadside and let the arrow fly. I couldn't follow my arrow path but I heard it punch into him. I didn't see the mule kick but he bolted to the north and jumped the fence into the neighbors. After a moment I heard a lot of thrashing around and then it got quiet. A short time later I heard some more leaves rustling further north deeper in the trees on the neighbors. This was around 5:15.

At this point I start second guessing my shot and wondering if I made a good shot. I climbed down from the stand at 5:30 and walked over to where he was standing when I shot. I found my arrow and it was completely coated in blood. The blood wasn't necessarily bright red and there weren't any bubbles in it. On the ground there was a good amount of bright red blood but nothing that would make me think a heart or lung shot. I tracked the blood to the fence and it was consistent but still not a lot. I stopped at that point and backed out because I didn't like the quantity of blood I was finding and it didn't seem consistent with a heart/lung hit.

I will tell you, the next four hours were about the most anxious and gut wrenching hours I can recall ever having as a hunter as I kept replaying the shot in my mind, second guessing my form and placement, thinking about the thrashing sound and wondering if I had screwed up. At 9:30 I went back out and took up the trail at the fence. Again, there was consistent blood but not a lot. I tracked through the trees about 20 yards and then shown my light up ahead of me to see what the terrain looked like and I caught the curl of his antler laying ahead of me about 10 yards.

Overall he only made it about 60 yards from where I shot him. Although my shot was a little high and back, I double lunged him. That does explain the lack of blood trail as he bled out mostly in the body cavity. I rough scored him this morning at 158 1/8” gross but I may have been slightly generous on some of my numbers.

It was an exciting hunt even though it lasted less than ten minutes from the time I first heard him to when I shot. It is bittersweet when you factor in the time prepping for the season and just like that it is over. I will be back out for a doe but the hunt won’t quite be the same.

I didn’t get any good pics of him while in the field since I was tracking alone so I have included one of him from the trail camera along with one from the field right when I found him.


----------



## ehan69

Zap, looking good. 

bdmatson - awesome! Way to go!


----------



## kda082

Congrats bdmatson, that's a stud of a deer. I'm sipping coffee trying to convince myself it's not that cold. Looking forward to my first day of vacation rut hunting. Good luck guys.


----------



## Hntrss95

Stud! No lack of blood in that picture! Congrats


----------



## ks_kiwi

Great buck bdmatson and the story of how it played out makes it even better. Congratulations.


----------



## kybeau

Heck of a buck BD. Send one just like him my way please. 

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## AintNoGriz

Great story and a stud of a buck! Congrats.

On a side note, My 17 year old son has been out 5 times now and has not seen a deer. He is a little depressed I think. I keep telling him that is hunting and you have to keep trying.


----------



## ks_kiwi

AintNoGriz said:


> Great story and a stud of a buck! Congrats.
> 
> On a side note, My 17 year old son has been out 5 times now and has not seen a deer. He is a little depressed I think. I keep telling him that is hunting and you have to keep trying.


A few years ago I had 6 or 7 consecutive empty sits. It sucks


----------



## Justin Spies

bdmatson said:


> Alright, after farm duties, dad duties, school functions, and getting the meat to the locker I finally have some down time.
> 
> I haven't been out to sit over the last few weeks because harvest was in full swing for two weeks and the winds this last week haven't really been blowing in my favor for my stand setups and I knew the spots where my stands were located were hotspots for doe movement. So, I decided to wait out the winds until I found a time which would work the best. Last night the wind started out of the ENE and shifted more NE by dark. I thought the more easterly wind would be the best based on my walk to the stand and how I thought the deer might move through the area.
> 
> My setup was along a creek running north-south and I was in the tree line along the creek. I was about 40 yards east of the creek and further east of me the trees continued up a slight hill and turned into a pasture area as you kept going east. I was also about 30 yards off the north fenceline with the neighbor but we have a great relationship and hunt back and forth over each others properties so there were no issues there. The neighbors property to the north is a pasture overgrown with cedar and hedge among other trees and is a main bedding area for this spot. To the northwest, west and south of me were cut bean fields. My stand faced to the west.
> 
> I was in the stand by 3:30 and pulled a camera card on the way there to see what activity there had been the last several days. Turns out the buck I took showed up around 5:00pm and 5:30pm three nights ago and two nights ago and the previous night he showed up around 1:00am. He came from different directions each time so I was really hoping this time around he would come from the north or east. For the next hour and a half there was no activity other than squirrels running around.
> 
> About 5:10 after I had just sent a text about dinner plans for the night, to the north of me it sounded like a bull was charging through the trees crashing and busting trees in its path. I then heard him grunt. It got quiet for a minute then I heard some leaves rustling and another grunt. Another minute and more rustling and another grunt. At this point I was able to look up the hill east of me and see a doe coming down the fenceline on my side headed toward the creek. After she got down under my stand I finally saw him come hard and fast into a clearing on the other side of the fence. He was grunting hard with every step he took. He cleared the fence and went behind a cedar right inside the fence. He thrashed at the cedar and stomped and raked the ground while the doe was under the stand.
> 
> At this point my heart was racing and I started feeling the shakes set in. I very consciously had to tell myself to calm down and take some long deep breaths to get things to calm and get my head refocused. Fortunately it worked and then he stepped out from behind the cedar and walked into the clearing and my shooting lane between 15-20 yards. He was quartering to me so I didn't have a good shot. He was distracted enough by the doe that I took the opportunity to come to full draw. I got him in my sights and only had to wait a few seconds for him to turn broadside and let the arrow fly. I couldn't follow my arrow path but I heard it punch into him. I didn't see the mule kick but he bolted to the north and jumped the fence into the neighbors. After a moment I heard a lot of thrashing around and then it got quiet. A short time later I heard some more leaves rustling further north deeper in the trees on the neighbors. This was around 5:15.
> 
> At this point I start second guessing my shot and wondering if I made a good shot. I climbed down from the stand at 5:30 and walked over to where he was standing when I shot. I found my arrow and it was completely coated in blood. The blood wasn't necessarily bright red and there weren't any bubbles in it. On the ground there was a good amount of bright red blood but nothing that would make me think a heart or lung shot. I tracked the blood to the fence and it was consistent but still not a lot. I stopped at that point and backed out because I didn't like the quantity of blood I was finding and it didn't seem consistent with a heart/lung hit.
> 
> I will tell you, the next four hours were about the most anxious and gut wrenching hours I can recall ever having as a hunter as I kept replaying the shot in my mind, second guessing my form and placement, thinking about the thrashing sound and wondering if I had screwed up. At 9:30 I went back out and took up the trail at the fence. Again, there was consistent blood but not a lot. I tracked through the trees about 20 yards and then shown my light up ahead of me to see what the terrain looked like and I caught the curl of his antler laying ahead of me about 10 yards.
> 
> Overall he only made it about 60 yards from where I shot him. Although my shot was a little high and back, I double lunged him. That does explain the lack of blood trail as he bled out mostly in the body cavity. I rough scored him this morning at 158 1/8” gross but I may have been slightly generous on some of my numbers.
> 
> It was an exciting hunt even though it lasted less than ten minutes from the time I first heard him to when I shot. It is bittersweet when you factor in the time prepping for the season and just like that it is over. I will be back out for a doe but the hunt won’t quite be the same.
> 
> I didn’t get any good pics of him while in the field since I was tracking alone so I have included one of him from the trail camera along with one from the field right when I found him.
> 
> View attachment 6294051
> View attachment 6294053


Beautiful Buck congrats!


----------



## zap

AintNoGriz said:


> Great story and a stud of a buck! Congrats.
> 
> On a side note, My 17 year old son has been out 5 times now and has not seen a deer. He is a little depressed I think. I keep telling him that is hunting and you have to keep trying.


Tell him 'if it was easy anyone could do it'.


----------



## AT Booner

Nice buck BD. I'm off for 2weeks starting tomorrow. If I don't tag out by next Wednesday I'm headed out west to chase mulies!


----------



## zap

Great buck-n-story BD!

:cocktail:


----------



## SDC

ks_kiwi said:


> Great buck bdmatson and the story of how it played out makes it even better. Congratulations.


Where’s the story?


----------



## zmax hunter

Congrats on that awesome buck!

Yesterday, nearly all of my family was able to gather to be with each other and my parents. My mom has rapidly been failing with cancer in her blood. She passed quietly this morning about 0009. It was such a blessing for all of us to be there, i know its what she would want, to be with her family. We laughed and we cried, telling numerous stories while celebrating her life.


----------



## aeast236

zmax hunter said:


> Congrats on that awesome buck!
> 
> Yesterday, nearly all of my family was able to gather to be with each other and my parents. My mom has rapidly been failing with cancer in her blood. She passed quietly this morning about 0009. It was such a blessing for all of us to be there, i know its what she would want, to be with her family. We laughed and we cried, telling numerous stories while celebrating her life.


Sorry for your loss and thoughts are with your family. Peace is a blessing and thankful she found it within her families presence. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dkkarr

Sorry for you loss Brian. I pray for your family during this.


----------



## Hawkfarm

Prayers sent your way for you and your family Zmax.


----------



## banded74

great story and buck!


----------



## banded74

Sorry for your loss


----------



## AintNoGriz

Sorry to hear that Brian. Prayers coming your way


----------



## ks_kiwi

Sorry zmax


----------



## bdmatson

Sorry for your loss. Even when it is expected it isn't easy but having family around to share in the mourning and joys of her life helps. We will keep you and your family in our prayers.


----------



## Justin Spies

Sorry for your loss Brian


----------



## olemossyhorns

Prayers sent Zmax!


----------



## JWilson90

Sorry for the loss Brian! Praying for you and your family. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rhs341

Sorry for the loss .....I was in your shoes a few years ago...at least you and your family were there with her...prayers to your family!!!!
Wish I was in the Midwest with you lucky guys!!!!!!
Congrats to all on the bucks that have been taken!


----------



## KSQ2

bdmatson said:


> Alright, after farm duties, dad duties, school functions, and getting the meat to the locker I finally have some down time.
> 
> I haven't been out to sit over the last few weeks because harvest was in full swing for two weeks and the winds this last week haven't really been blowing in my favor for my stand setups and I knew the spots where my stands were located were hotspots for doe movement. So, I decided to wait out the winds until I found a time which would work the best. Last night the wind started out of the ENE and shifted more NE by dark. I thought the more easterly wind would be the best based on my walk to the stand and how I thought the deer might move through the area.
> 
> My setup was along a creek running north-south and I was in the tree line along the creek. I was about 40 yards east of the creek and further east of me the trees continued up a slight hill and turned into a pasture area as you kept going east. I was also about 30 yards off the north fenceline with the neighbor but we have a great relationship and hunt back and forth over each others properties so there were no issues there. The neighbors property to the north is a pasture overgrown with cedar and hedge among other trees and is a main bedding area for this spot. To the northwest, west and south of me were cut bean fields. My stand faced to the west.
> 
> I was in the stand by 3:30 and pulled a camera card on the way there to see what activity there had been the last several days. Turns out the buck I took showed up around 5:00pm and 5:30pm three nights ago and two nights ago and the previous night he showed up around 1:00am. He came from different directions each time so I was really hoping this time around he would come from the north or east. For the next hour and a half there was no activity other than squirrels running around.
> 
> About 5:10 after I had just sent a text about dinner plans for the night, to the north of me it sounded like a bull was charging through the trees crashing and busting trees in its path. I then heard him grunt. It got quiet for a minute then I heard some leaves rustling and another grunt. Another minute and more rustling and another grunt. At this point I was able to look up the hill east of me and see a doe coming down the fenceline on my side headed toward the creek. After she got down under my stand I finally saw him come hard and fast into a clearing on the other side of the fence. He was grunting hard with every step he took. He cleared the fence and went behind a cedar right inside the fence. He thrashed at the cedar and stomped and raked the ground while the doe was under the stand.
> 
> At this point my heart was racing and I started feeling the shakes set in. I very consciously had to tell myself to calm down and take some long deep breaths to get things to calm and get my head refocused. Fortunately it worked and then he stepped out from behind the cedar and walked into the clearing and my shooting lane between 15-20 yards. He was quartering to me so I didn't have a good shot. He was distracted enough by the doe that I took the opportunity to come to full draw. I got him in my sights and only had to wait a few seconds for him to turn broadside and let the arrow fly. I couldn't follow my arrow path but I heard it punch into him. I didn't see the mule kick but he bolted to the north and jumped the fence into the neighbors. After a moment I heard a lot of thrashing around and then it got quiet. A short time later I heard some more leaves rustling further north deeper in the trees on the neighbors. This was around 5:15.
> 
> At this point I start second guessing my shot and wondering if I made a good shot. I climbed down from the stand at 5:30 and walked over to where he was standing when I shot. I found my arrow and it was completely coated in blood. The blood wasn't necessarily bright red and there weren't any bubbles in it. On the ground there was a good amount of bright red blood but nothing that would make me think a heart or lung shot. I tracked the blood to the fence and it was consistent but still not a lot. I stopped at that point and backed out because I didn't like the quantity of blood I was finding and it didn't seem consistent with a heart/lung hit.
> 
> I will tell you, the next four hours were about the most anxious and gut wrenching hours I can recall ever having as a hunter as I kept replaying the shot in my mind, second guessing my form and placement, thinking about the thrashing sound and wondering if I had screwed up. At 9:30 I went back out and took up the trail at the fence. Again, there was consistent blood but not a lot. I tracked through the trees about 20 yards and then shown my light up ahead of me to see what the terrain looked like and I caught the curl of his antler laying ahead of me about 10 yards.
> 
> Overall he only made it about 60 yards from where I shot him. Although my shot was a little high and back, I double lunged him. That does explain the lack of blood trail as he bled out mostly in the body cavity. I rough scored him this morning at 158 1/8” gross but I may have been slightly generous on some of my numbers.
> 
> It was an exciting hunt even though it lasted less than ten minutes from the time I first heard him to when I shot. It is bittersweet when you factor in the time prepping for the season and just like that it is over. I will be back out for a doe but the hunt won’t quite be the same.
> 
> I didn’t get any good pics of him while in the field since I was tracking alone so I have included one of him from the trail camera along with one from the field right when I found him.
> 
> View attachment 6294051
> View attachment 6294053



Wow! Great job!

Sorry for your loss zmax.


----------



## AT Booner

Sorry for your loss Zmax. Prayers for you and your family.


----------



## JWilson90

Hey guys I got a question around some regulations. 

Where im hunting I’m seeing a coyote almost every sit. Is it illegal to carry my ar to the stand with me and kill the coyotes? I kno I can’t use it on deer obviously but I can’t find anything that says I can’t take it to the woods with me while deer hunting. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thor3209

JWilson90 said:


> Hey guys I got a question around some regulations.
> 
> Where im hunting I’m seeing a coyote almost every sit. Is it illegal to carry my ar to the stand with me and kill the coyotes? I kno I can’t use it on deer obviously but I can’t find anything that says I can’t take it to the woods with me while deer hunting.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I believe that would be a bad idea. I'd just lip squeak them in and drive an arrow into them

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## pa.hunter

zmax hunter said:


> Congrats on that awesome buck!
> 
> Yesterday, nearly all of my family was able to gather to be with each other and my parents. My mom has rapidly been failing with cancer in her blood. She passed quietly this morning about 0009. It was such a blessing for all of us to be there, i know its what she would want, to be with her family. We laughed and we cried, telling numerous stories while celebrating her life.


Sorry for your loss


----------



## JWilson90

Thor3209 said:


> I believe that would be a bad idea. I'd just lip squeak them in and drive an arrow into them
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I carry a rabbit call and tried getting them in tonight but they’re usually 150 yards or so away. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hunterhewi

Brian, so sorry about your loss. Prayers sent from down the road


----------



## Thor3209

JWilson90 said:


> I carry a rabbit call and tried getting them in tonight but they’re usually 150 yards or so away.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've shot a couple before just lip squeaking just a matter of if the call appeals to them or not I'd suppose. I've had some that didn't even acknowledge the call and others that came in on a line.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bsstalker

Nice buck BD!

Sorry for your loss Z, my thoughts are with you.

JWilson, I think if you popped a yote you'd probably diminish your chances of seeing deer unless it was really windy.


----------



## JWilson90

bsstalker said:


> Nice buck BD!
> 
> Sorry for your loss Z, my thoughts are with you.
> 
> JWilson, I think if you popped a yote you'd probably diminish your chances of seeing deer unless it was really windy.


Yea I realize it’d more or less end the hunt for deer but gosh seeing them 3 sits in a row is frustrating. Especially when the first sit they scared a shooter off that was coming towards my stand. I’ll probably just wait til after the extended doe season then hit them hard. Wouldn’t be worth the head ache really but just wanted to see if there was any rules against it because I couldn’t find any. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zap

never pass a coyote.


----------



## JWilson90

zap said:


> never pass a coyote.


No id never pass one lol. Heading back to a tree! Good luck to all this morning 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shmee

zmax hunter said:


> Congrats on that awesome buck!
> 
> Yesterday, nearly all of my family was able to gather to be with each other and my parents. My mom has rapidly been failing with cancer in her blood. She passed quietly this morning about 0009. It was such a blessing for all of us to be there, i know its what she would want, to be with her family. We laughed and we cried, telling numerous stories while celebrating her life.


Currently in a very similar situation. I am so glad that you have a close family to lean on, that is so important!! Celebrate Her life and thank God for Her legacy. Praying for comfort and peace for your family. God Bless!!


----------



## AintNoGriz

Anyone out today? I need updates while I'm stuck at work.


----------



## Arkie79

I killed my Kansas buck on Nov. 7. I've been following this thread and felt good about my timing. I drove the 700 mile one way trip in October to scout for 4 days and hang stands and cameras. I had a great north wind stand and was waiting for the first cold front to hit Kansas after our youth hunt weekend in Arkansas. I took my daughter in Arkansas Nov. 4 and 5 then left Arkansas at 3 am on Nov. 6. I checked one camera and hunted that afternoon with a little action. I pulled two more cards later that night. I didn't have any good pictures of big mature deer. I had a couple pics that appeared to have a mature buck in the back ground. I settled in on my first morning hunt and had action early. Saw a young buck pushing does all around. He then walked right by me. At 8am I saw what I thought was a shooter pushing does my way. It turns out he is the deer in the background of a few of my pics. At 100 yards I decided he was mature and a shooter. The does walked right by me but he lost interested and doubled back away from me. As soon as the does passed I banged the horns hard. I actually broke a tine off them. The wind was blowing about 15 mph. I lost sight of the buck down the creek and wasn't sure if he even heard me. 5 minutes later I see him heading straight for me. He turns a little and I range where I think he will cross. I move my slider to 25 yards and get ready. I hit full draw and he's 7 yards past my spot. I stopped him and released. The nocturnal buried behind his shoulder. The shot was near perfect. At 50 yards I lost sight of him but he was already getting weak in the rearend. I called my FIL and told him I was done. I told him I had shot a 140" mature 9 point. I gave the buck 45 minutes and then got down. The blood trail was impressive and after tracking 30 yards I saw him piled up. He had went 60 yards and I don't know how I didn't see him go down. I pulled his head out of the weeds and he grew. First deer that I've killed with ground "growage". He taped out at 153". He is 19" inside and his g2s are 13.25" and 12". I had him figured at 16" spread and 10" g2s. These Kansas bodies will fool an Arkansas guy. Thanks for sharing your great state. I enjoy seeing the deer on this thread and the updates. Good luck guys.


----------



## ks_kiwi

Great story and beautiful buck. Congratulations!


----------



## rnelson786

Nice buck. Congrats.


----------



## SDC

Wow thanks for sharing that story, great looking buck!


----------



## Justin Spies

Congrats on a great buck!


----------



## dsunday

Hunted all day yesterday in NE KS. Saw 11 bucks...one monster. The rut is on! Good to see numbers and quality coming back


----------



## zap

Good morning in da public woods. 6 doe and three bucks inside 30. One nice 8 that came out of nowhere and got behind a doe that the buck in the pic was trailing. I saw him and never had a chance. Shot at a doe and misjudged it by 8 over and she was keyed up so between the ducking and overestimating the range I just shaved her back. The only other truch here is a guy that I have known from the public range for about 10 years....wind changed so I came out and was having a bite and he strolled out. Shot a doe and tagged her, said he saw 18 and just missed a nice buck.

Looks like I am going to get my cart out and help this fella get his doe out.


----------



## JWilson90

AintNoGriz said:


> Anyone out today? I need updates while I'm stuck at work.


Congrats on the buck Arkie! He’s a stud. 

I️ was out til just now. Amazing morning in the woods. First 
see is what seemed to be a mid 140s 9. I️ grunted at him to try and bring him back but he paid no interest. He was limping so i was wondering if he just got whooped up on and that’s why he didn’t acknowledge the grunts. No doe was in sight either. After he passed thru I️ saw deer all morning. I’ve learned my lesson on using scents... won’t do it again. Put a doe in estrous tinks bomb out and had a doe walk in and as soon as she smelled that she was gone. Ended up seeing 10 does 3 small bucks and that 1 shooter. Wish I️ could go back tonite but can’t.. be back in the same tree tomorrow! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ks_kiwi

zap said:


> Good morning in da public woods. 6 doe and three bucks inside 30. One nice 8 that came out of nowhere and got behind a doe that the buck in the pic was trailing. I saw him and never had a chance. Shot at a doe and misjudged it by 8 over and she was keyed up so between the ducking and overestimating the range I just shaved her back. The only other truch here is a guy that I have known from the public range for about 10 years....wind changed so I came out and was having a bite and he strolled out. Shot a doe and tagged her, said he saw 18 and just missed a nice buck.
> 
> Looks like I am going to get my cart out and help this fella get his doe out.


Are you hunting on the ground Zap?


----------



## zap

This morning I was no good trees at that spot.

Nice big ol doe....3 or better.


----------



## AT Booner

I saw 11 does this morning only one was by herself! I don't know where the bucks are? The farm I hunted this morning is always a gimme for seeing lots of deer and big bucks but this year we are hardly seeing anything at all . I'm taking the wife back to it tomorrow hopefully she will get a buck on the ground.


----------



## bowhunter9

Arkie79 said:


> I killed my Kansas buck on Nov. 7. I've been following this thread and felt good about my timing. I drove the 700 mile one way trip in October to scout for 4 days and hang stands and cameras. I had a great north wind stand and was waiting for the first cold front to hit Kansas after our youth hunt weekend in Arkansas. I took my daughter in Arkansas Nov. 4 and 5 then left Arkansas at 3 am on Nov. 6. I checked one camera and hunted that afternoon with a little action. I pulled two more cards later that night. I didn't have any good pictures of big mature deer. I had a couple pics that appeared to have a mature buck in the back ground. I settled in on my first morning hunt and had action early. Saw a young buck pushing does all around. He then walked right by me. At 8am I saw what I thought was a shooter pushing does my way. It turns out he is the deer in the background of a few of my pics. At 100 yards I decided he was mature and a shooter. The does walked right by me but he lost interested and doubled back away from me. As soon as the does passed I banged the horns hard. I actually broke a tine off them. The wind was blowing about 15 mph. I lost sight of the buck down the creek and wasn't sure if he even heard me. 5 minutes later I see him heading straight for me. He turns a little and I range where I think he will cross. I move my slider to 25 yards and get ready. I hit full draw and he's 7 yards past my spot. I stopped him and released. The nocturnal buried behind his shoulder. The shot was near perfect. At 50 yards I lost sight of him but he was already getting weak in the rearend. I called my FIL and told him I was done. I told him I had shot a 140" mature 9 point. I gave the buck 45 minutes and then got down. The blood trail was impressive and after tracking 30 yards I saw him piled up. He had went 60 yards and I don't know how I didn't see him go down. I pulled his head out of the weeds and he grew. First deer that I've killed with ground "growage". He taped out at 153". He is 19" inside and his g2s are 13.25" and 12". I had him figured at 16" spread and 10" g2s. These Kansas bodies will fool an Arkansas guy. Thanks for sharing your great state. I enjoy seeing the deer on this thread and the updates. Good luck guys.


Congrats again man!! That is one heck of a deer! Hoping to have similar luck next week when I make my annual trip to Kansas. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bsstalker

Arkie...Nice buck and congrats on your hard earned trophy and we'll planed trip.

Zap...you have more damn dignity than....I dunno!

JWilson....I've never tried it but if there's snow on the ground you can get a white sheet, cut some eye holes and set up and call for yotes in the open. Wear what you want.
Song dog pops up just flip the sheet up and fire.


----------



## 3dn4jc

11 deer this morning, 4 bucks 7 does all the bucks were either chasing or looking. I had this small eight 7 yards under my stand.
Saw a high 150's eight point cruising and limping, 3 does this evening feeding finished my day in NE Kansas. From what I'm seeing it's starting to heat up.


----------



## zap

3dn4jc said:


> View attachment 6295605


Nice!


----------



## swkslampe

Had this go down last weekend really want to see this guy next year. Still waiting on the big one to slip up. https://youtu.be/Wp45CKetrXA


----------



## JWilson90

bsstalker said:


> Arkie...Nice buck and congrats on your hard earned trophy and we'll planed trip.
> 
> Zap...you have more damn dignity than....I dunno!
> 
> JWilson....I've never tried it but if there's snow on the ground you can get a white sheet, cut some eye holes and set up and call for yotes in the open. Wear what you want.
> Song dog pops up just flip the sheet up and fire.


I hope we get a good snow to try that! Sounds like a blast! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arkie79

Thanks for the nice comments guys. I'll keep following this thread to see what y'all get. Best of luck and I hope to see some studs on the ground.


----------



## NYyotekiller

Arkie79 said:


> I killed my Kansas buck on Nov. 7. I've been following this thread and felt good about my timing. I drove the 700 mile one way trip in October to scout for 4 days and hang stands and cameras. I had a great north wind stand and was waiting for the first cold front to hit Kansas after our youth hunt weekend in Arkansas. I took my daughter in Arkansas Nov. 4 and 5 then left Arkansas at 3 am on Nov. 6. I checked one camera and hunted that afternoon with a little action. I pulled two more cards later that night. I didn't have any good pictures of big mature deer. I had a couple pics that appeared to have a mature buck in the back ground. I settled in on my first morning hunt and had action early. Saw a young buck pushing does all around. He then walked right by me. At 8am I saw what I thought was a shooter pushing does my way. It turns out he is the deer in the background of a few of my pics. At 100 yards I decided he was mature and a shooter. The does walked right by me but he lost interested and doubled back away from me. As soon as the does passed I banged the horns hard. I actually broke a tine off them. The wind was blowing about 15 mph. I lost sight of the buck down the creek and wasn't sure if he even heard me. 5 minutes later I see him heading straight for me. He turns a little and I range where I think he will cross. I move my slider to 25 yards and get ready. I hit full draw and he's 7 yards past my spot. I stopped him and released. The nocturnal buried behind his shoulder. The shot was near perfect. At 50 yards I lost sight of him but he was already getting weak in the rearend. I called my FIL and told him I was done. I told him I had shot a 140" mature 9 point. I gave the buck 45 minutes and then got down. The blood trail was impressive and after tracking 30 yards I saw him piled up. He had went 60 yards and I don't know how I didn't see him go down. I pulled his head out of the weeds and he grew. First deer that I've killed with ground "growage". He taped out at 153". He is 19" inside and his g2s are 13.25" and 12". I had him figured at 16" spread and 10" g2s. These Kansas bodies will fool an Arkansas guy. Thanks for sharing your great state. I enjoy seeing the deer on this thread and the updates. Good luck guys.


Awesome deer and great write up! 

It makes it all that much sweeter when you do all the work yourself. Was this public land you were hunting on?


----------



## pinwheeled

My son and I are leaving Sunday for the North Central part of the state, just in time for the warm up next week. I am not arguing after hunting the last 2 weeks in cold wet weather in western WI. 13 degree's as got in the truck this morning. At least it's not snowing on me this morning. 

Lots of nice deer hitting the ground I can't wait to get there, and hopefully there is one left for my kid.


----------



## zmax hunter

Awesome video mr lampe, hope you get the that chance you seek.

I will see if i can get a couple videos to post


----------



## tmlraiders

Should be a few going down this weekend on this forum!


----------



## legion_archery

My brother in-law just killed this buck less than an hour ago on our Kansas farm in SE Kansas









Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## applejacks87

Sorry for loss

Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## zmax hunter

Thank you to everyone for the condolences, very much appreciated!

Mega giant!

http://discussions.texasbowhunter.com/forums/showthread.php?t=669603&page=2


----------



## bsstalker

Good luck guys. I've got to go to the same stand I did Thursday night (early day at work) and try to find my sight! I trusted a branch to hang my bow and at last light it fell and banged against my ladder stand. Tried using light from my phone as I forgot my flashlight. I swear the ground swallowed it up.

Anyone duct tape their sight on before? Lol


----------



## AintNoGriz

My bro in Topeka is having a good morning. Several buck sighting. Drew back on a shooter 10 but no shot. 

I'm stuck at work..........


----------



## zmax hunter

Try some bailin wire, zip tyes, and gorilla glue,...lol

Anyone know this liar in Winfield? What a joke.

http://forums.bowsite.com/tf/regional/thread.cfm?threadid=235795&messages=18&state=ks


----------



## zap

Nothing moving this evening......I bet the morning will be hoppin!

Corp of engineers burned some more crp fields yesterday.....nothing like burning the cover off just before winter so the wildlife has no cover.....they have done this many times before, I guess you cannot fix stupid. That was all 4-5 foot tall thick grass a few days ago.


----------



## Thor3209

zap said:


> Nothing moving this evening......I bet the morning will be hoppin!
> 
> Corp of engineers burned some more crp fields yesterday.....nothing like burning the cover off just before winter so the wildlife has no cover.....they have done this many times before I guess you cannot fix stupid. That was all 4-5 foot tall thick grass a few days ago.


That's ridiculous...always burn in the spring makes it come back far thicker

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## zap

Looks like a 3/4 mile walk to a new to me spot this morning......bring chair and find a good ground hide, observe and adjust. If its good go back to truck and get screw ins and stand, set for evening/another day. Good wind but lots of humidity...hopefully my gear dried out from yesterday afternoon. Moon overhead just after sunrise......

I hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## Cookie1125

Thor3209 you should read up on the patch burn patch graze system. There's up to three burns a year at three different times of year. It's a very neat system for range management and for wildlife. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## NC Kansas

The state is starting to recommend some fall burning I think for air quality issues in the spring. It won’t be long before the fruit loops are shaming us on social media for burning and affecting their lives with smoky air.


----------



## Dwill27rip

Alright. It’s time to go for a ride with the new guy. Arrow sent at 915 this morning at this guy. Didn’t begin tracking until 1015. Shot was perfect broadside at 25 yards from a ground blind. Good left to right but I feel it was a touch high, which makes me nervous. Ran off with no visible arrow sticking out. Have not found the arrow yet. What does this blood tell more experienced eyes?




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rockyoutdoors

How far was the first blood from the initial shot? Looks like the deer was standing from your photo. We need more details before commenting.


----------



## Dwill27rip

Rockyoutdoors said:


> How far was the first blood from the initial shot?


The blood in the picture was 15 yards. Blood and hair at the shot site in this photo.













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rockyoutdoors

Lots of white hair there, and the deer was not running right after the shot? What did the deer do? Need more details.


----------



## Dwill27rip

Rockyoutdoors said:


> Lots of white hair there, and the deer was not running right after the shot? What did the deer do? Need more details.


He was at the edge of my sight line. I saw him run for 5 yards before he disappeared into some thick stuff. He turned and jumped a little as he started moving. The was an fairly intense sound of exhaling, almost like a long pop. Good blood for 20 yards, but having a hard time picking it up from there.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rmscustom

I know it's a tough question but looking for opinions. How's the rut gonna be during thanksgiving? Was in western Kansas last week and bucks were running everywhere but I didn't connect so since I still got a tag burning a hole in my pocket I'm considering returning for the long thanksgiving weekend.


----------



## AintNoGriz

Not much activity this morning and saw nothing last night.

Did get this guy on my latest card pull this morning. The time is an hour ahead due to the time change. My first shooter on cam!


----------



## BuvkStalker23

Seems like the full blown rut will likely be in the next couple days to a week in central/north central Kansas. Seen a few 4 pts chasing but that's it.


----------



## pinwheeled

BuvkStalker23 said:


> Seems like the full blown rut will likely be in the next couple days to a week in central/north central Kansas. Seen a few 4 pts chasing but that's it.


Best thing I have heard in a couple weeks since I am headed to the north central part as we speak for a week of hunting.


----------



## tmlraiders

BuvkStalker23 said:


> Seems like the full blown rut will likely be in the next couple days to a week in central/north central Kansas. Seen a few 4 pts chasing but that's it.


I hope you're right. To me it seems like it may already be over but I hope you are right!


----------



## Rockyoutdoors

They were running around pretty hard last week. Good luck.


----------



## Thor3209

Cookie1125 said:


> Thor3209 you should read up on the patch burn patch graze system. There's up to three burns a year at three different times of year. It's a very neat system for range management and for wildlife.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


I may have to. I know the crp program has us burn every other spring. And it's hard to argue the results as thick and tall as is grows back.

Been sitting all day with my brother and it's looking like lockdown. Haven't seen a single deer today...

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cookie1125

Thor3209. With summer and fall burns it promotes more forb growth so it increases the insects that pheasant and quail hatchlings can eat. Also since deer are browsers they are attracted to the new forb growth which is also higher in protein. Makes for a decent food plot. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## KCJayhawk

Had a nice buck chasing does in the field 150-200 yards out from me tonight. I had a buck decoy in front of me at 25 yards and a small fawn came out to investigate/feed right next to it. I thought the buck had gone into the woods, but all of a sudden he appeared 75 yards out coming straight towards me responding to my grunts. As he was 20 yards out broadside, I went to pull back and my release slipped knocking my arrow against my bow and spooking the buck. 

It was a good sign to see bucks harassing does. Can't wait to get back out.


----------



## Ksrutjunkie

Called in around a 145 10 point yesterday morning with the can call and passed on him about an hour later a doe brought in a huge 8 point definite shooter but she moved through quick and no shot offered today was slow 2 dunks harassing a doe was all I saw.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arctic hunter

Saw a 4 pt this morning. Nothing this evening. Feels like lockdown. SE Kansas.


----------



## catscratch

Cookie1125 said:


> Thor3209. With summer and fall burns it promotes more forb growth so it increases the insects that pheasant and quail hatchlings can eat. Also since deer are browsers they are attracted to the new forb growth which is also higher in protein. Makes for a decent food plot.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Lots of good reasons (wildlife management wise) to do a fall burn, but I would do it in patches... burn some patches and leave some patches standing. 

I'm seeing tons of chasing right now. Lot's of movement from 7:15am until 10:00am. I saw 10 does and 7 bucks yesterday morning and it was run-n-gun the whole time. I'm hunting a doe bedding area and as soon as a doe would leave she would come running back with a buck in tow. What a fun time to hunt! 

Congrats to all you guys who have "harvested" monsters so far! Great job and good luck to the rest of ya!


----------



## bsstalker

I saw a lot of action this weekend. Sat in a stand that I haven't for a couple years. Had four does and a little 9 pt come right under me yesterday. Saw a chooter yesterday evening but he was way out. Some are on lock down. Seen a couple immature bucks w small does. Doesn't seem to be enough mature bucks to go around.


----------



## JWilson90

arctic hunter said:


> Saw a 4 pt this morning. Nothing this evening. Feels like lockdown. SE Kansas.


I didnt get out this weekend but my dad and my buddy hunted my spots this week and neither saw anything. It sounds like a lot of people in tbe area I’ve talked too has said the same thing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SilentElk

How is the rut situation looking for SW Kansas the 16th through 20th? Wrapped up Colorado last week with a buck.


----------



## shaffer88

SilentElk said:


> How is the rut situation looking for SW Kansas the 16th through 20th? Wrapped up Colorado last week with a buck.


Perfect


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shadetree

SilentElk said:


> How is the rut situation looking for SW Kansas the 16th through 20th? Wrapped up Colorado last week with a buck.


I have not seen any full blown chasing yet. Some following and trailing, but I have only been getting to go out on weekends.
The dinks I have been seeing and also on camera look pretty thin and rung out.


----------



## zap

The big mature bucks are out looking in the daylight.....not chasing or trailing doe, they are looking.

Shot a nice buck on the public yesterday, no recovery. 80 yards no blood, 80 yards good blood then changed quickly to no blood going into very thick brush that covers 10 acres. 
25 yard shot. No recovery is not a good feeling....luckily I have a very good track record in that area but it still can get a guy down, disheartened and second guessing.


----------



## SilentElk

Sounds like i am lucky and it's good timing. I know in northern colorado plains the bigger bucks started showing up in daylight sporadically a few days before Halloween and nov 3rd on in daylight lots. Lock down seemed to starting kicking in 7 or 8th. Had this guy at 189 yards with a doe locked down. Shot him the next morning. Sorry pic isn't the best. I was holding phone up to bumps in a bit of wind


----------



## ehan69

Zap, I know the feeling. Good you got the better track record than I. What advice would you give me in the same situation?


----------



## zap

Figure out what the problem was and try not to repeat that.


----------



## ehan69

Yeah, for sure. What about to recover him, what advice would you give me there?


----------



## hunterhewi

zap said:


> Figure out what the problem was and try not to repeat that.


Marty if i was closer i would come and help you do some tracking/searching brotha


----------



## zap

ehan69 said:


> Yeah, for sure. What about to recover him, what advice would you give me there?


You need to do what you can and is possible in looking for the animal. 
If the animal is not dead you will not recover.


----------



## zap

hunterhewi said:


> Marty if i was closer i would come and help you do some tracking/searching brotha


Appreciate that, Hewi.......we were pretty thorough.


----------



## kspseshooter

I’ve had 2 encounters with a huge 8 in the last 3 days. 
He was locked on a different doe both times. 
Last night he was trying to keep his doe contained while running smaller bucks off. 

#thethingsyouseewhenyouhavenobucktag!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BuvkStalker23

Go to walmart and pick up a blacklight flashlight. Then go back after dark and the blood will glow a bright green. It can be quite hard to see the blood trail this time of year. Red leaves on the ground and no snow make for hard blood trailing.


----------



## Rg176bnc

If you lost your bow at a WIHA you need to go back, theres a phone number there for ya.


----------



## KSQ2

Rg176bnc said:


> If you lost your bow at a WIHA you need to go back, theres a phone number there for ya.


Wow! That would stink! Good for you trying to help someone out!


----------



## zap

1/3 of a mile from last blood. 53 hours after the shot.


----------



## Thor3209

zap said:


> 1/3 of a mile from last blood. 53 hours after the shot.


Wish I could have got that lucky on finding my first archery buck. Learned hard lessons that day..

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Robertoski

Way to go Zap!! Congrats!!!


----------



## AintNoGriz

Congrats Zap!


----------



## KS-Hoyt-Hunter

Congrats zap! Way to stick with it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bsstalker

Congrats! What a recovery! What cut his neck?


----------



## zap

My pocketknife.


----------



## bsstalker

Was the meat salvageable?


----------



## zap

No.


----------



## hunterhewi

Great recovery Marty! Congrats!


----------



## bdmatson

Good work, zap, on seeing it through to the end. I know it's not the ending you wanted but at least you recovered him. It's more than I can say for one I lost five years ago and was never able to find.


----------



## bsstalker

I read it again, 53 hours. That sux but at least you kept with it! Love those gnarly brow tines!

Saw what would have been a small 8 this morning in the ditch w a doe. One side was busted off. Tall spike just on other side of fence contemplating a fight!
Just seems a lot of smaller bucks with does. I thought with this milder summer w plenty of rain would have produced some more racks into the 150 to 160 range but I'm just not seeing them(yet).


----------



## Shmee

zap said:


> 1/3 of a mile from last blood. 53 hours after the shot.


Way to go Zap!! Very nice buck!!


----------



## tmlraiders

Bet that felt good finding him! Nice buck


----------



## kstatemallards

Way to go Zap!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kybeau

Resilience pays off. Zap, you showed more than most would. Probably by 50 hours. 

Well deserved recovery.


----------



## pinwheeled

Incredable 53 hours to recover an animal. That takes things to a whole new level. Well done. 

Hunting up in the North central part of the state right now. The big boys are with doe's right now. When you do find solo it's been during the middle of the day. Calling and rattling has been very effective for seeing bucks.


----------



## decoy_nut

I was able to take this guy on November 11th in northern Jackson County. Came in all alone on a rainy afternoon at 130 pm. He's the first ground blind buck that I've ever taken, what a rush. 

It's funny how you can run 15 trail cams over the summer and fall, and still have a stranger like this show up. 

It's been a few years since I've taken one in Kansas period. Last year I passed multiple bucks in the 130 to 140 range, and had to take a few years off prior to that. This guy makes it all worth it. He snapped off a G2 and still grossed just over 150. Would've been pushing 160 with it...gnarly buck that I'm pumped to have harvested. Good luck all!


----------



## zap

Thanks for all the kind words. Finding that buck lifted my spirits a great deal. 

I have the utmost respect for deer.....they never quit or feel self pity, they just keep going.....lots to be learned from that. 

So, finding the buck was great but I still had a bad hit and will try to learn from that and strive to not let that happen again. I hope ya'll have a great rest of the season.

:thumbs_up


----------



## snoman4

zap said:


> Thanks for all the kind words. Finding that buck lifted my spirits a great deal.
> 
> I have the utmost respect for deer.....they never quit or feel self pity, they just keep going.....lots to be learned from that.
> 
> So, finding the buck was great but I still had a bad hit and will try to learn from that and strive to not let that happen again. I hope ya'll have a great rest of the season.


Again congrats on the recovery Marty. I was glad to be able to stop on my way home to Florida and help you look for him on the morning you shot him. It sounded like he went a lot further than either of us thought he would go. It stinks you couldnt save any of the meat. Great call on getting the canoe to look for him.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## zap

snoman4 said:


> Again congrats on the recovery Marty. I was glad to be able to stop on my way home to Florida and help you look for him on the morning you shot him. It sounded like he went a lot further than either of us thought he would go. It stinks you couldnt save any of the meat. Great call on getting the canoe to look for him.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


Your help was greatly appreciated, Kevin!


----------



## BigDeer

zap said:


> 1/3 of a mile from last blood. 53 hours after the shot.


Way to go Copperhead!


Decoy, great buck as well!


----------



## ks_kiwi

Wow Zap - awesome persistence. Well worth it though. Congratulations!

Great deer Decoy.

You guys are inspiring.


----------



## 101 airborne

Way to respect the game Zap !


----------



## Txag02

Well my brother and i are in KS again this year. I decided to forego the Live hunt thread this year because it takes a lot of time and phone battery . I haven't killed a deer in three years, but was able to arrow this 12pt yesterday morning. Awesome experience. I grunted him to me from about 200 yds away, but he passed by at 63 yds and kept going. I kept grunting, but he would only look and then keep walking. I finally snort wheezed at him twice, and threw out some hail mary grunts, his ears folded back, and he came in on a string. Settled nerves and drilled him at 15 yds.












My first 12pt, and so much better with an arrow!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Txag02

In SW Kansas. Not much morning movement, but my brother had a hot doe nearby yesterday afternoon in the heat with 5 different bucks giving her and each other fits. Im hunting with a camera now....

Had this little guy come in yesterday. Had the whitest, most crisp throat patch i ever remember seeing.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KSQ2

Great bucks guys, congrats!!

Zap, way to stay after it; somehow we all knew it was your year, with all those studs you were seeing. Congrats!!


----------



## Hawkfarm

Zap. You're the man! Congrats to you and the others putting down big KS bucks. Bucks were sure moving this morning at the farm.


----------



## Fulldraw1972

I shot my buck last night. Hit the horns and he showed up at a big scrape 20 yards behind my tree. He ripped into the scrape. Right after he got done I️ let the arrow fly. We left him lay over night to be safe since I️ didn’t get a pass through. 
He is a big mature buck. Wish he wasn’t broke but he was a fighter. His front shoulders were all bruised up. 
I️ slept in and woke up to my ol man texting at 7:30 am that he shot a good buck. 
2 hours later my friend texted he shot a good buck. 
We had 3 bucks down in the less then 24 hours. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AintNoGriz

Well I sat all day. Saw 17-18 deer six or so where bucks but boy where they little dinks. Nothing big at all. I had 3 of them under my stand all posturing at each other. My FIL sat at another spot and did not see a deer all day. Nothing showing up on cams. All day sits are exhausting.


----------



## KSQ2

The Mrs and I will be back at it tomorrow, she'll be out in the morning and I'll be out in the evening. Gonna be a little warm in the afternoon, but the morning should be real good!


----------



## pinwheeled

Saw only big bucks chasing this afternoon. Saw some dinks in the morning and then the midday lit up. The rut is a love hate relationship.


----------



## ehan69

Zap, bucks a stud! WTG on the good hunt and recovery effort.


----------



## zmax hunter

http://forums.bowsite.com/tf/regional/thread.cfm?threadid=235939&messages=10&state=ks


----------



## pbuck

Hey Brian, give Jimmy a boot in the butt for me. I know he’s just loafin around camp not hunting.


----------



## crankn101

Ol'Zap hunts?

Nice job on the recovery, great buck!


----------



## crankn101

zmax hunter said:


> http://forums.bowsite.com/tf/regional/thread.cfm?threadid=235939&messages=10&state=ks


 HAHA! Fritts trying to be the new OH Booners?


----------



## zmax hunter

Wrong quote Crankn, but yes. Seems like these high fence killers are often ashamed of what they killed in a pen.


----------



## zap

crankn101 said:


> Ol'Zap hunts?



Yup, :lol:........shot with my 52# Elite GTO while sitting in my double bull chair next to a big tree on the public land......buck was crusin the downwind side of a cedar thicket the doe like to bed in.


----------



## NYyotekiller

zmax hunter said:


> http://forums.bowsite.com/tf/regional/thread.cfm?threadid=235939&messages=10&state=ks


That thing is ginormous! Anybody know any details about it? I know its got a lot of score-able points.


----------



## MBaboon

Got it done on public land yesterday about 3pm. My best buck to date. He came in to a rattle sequence. First and only time blind rattling has ever brought in a buck to me out of dozens of attempts. Boy did it work...if even only just this once. Shot was about 20 yards broadside. I double lunged him and watched him for about 125 yards where he went out of sight. As it turns out that was as far as he got.


----------



## kspseshooter

Congratulations on a great buck MB!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kstatemallards

Nice job guys


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhuntertx

Nice work fellas!


----------



## Ksbowhunter449

Congrats!


----------



## ks_kiwi

Tonight the wind was perfect for the tree I have out in the woods behind the house. I admit to having sat there before because of convenience rather than actual planning... it's about 80yd in the timber from my back field and wind was ESE - perfect, in your face.
There are 3 big trails that cross in front of it and I have sat back there DOZENS of times and not seen deer at all.
Expectations were low but hey, a cold beer and a warm house were not far away and it was worth a 2.5hr sit...right?
He came about 5pm from the property to the north of me as I was txting and honestly it was for the best that he was walking briskly and I had no time to plan ...because I'm one of those guys that gets the shakes, real bad. Can anyone relate?
By the time I had the bow off the hook he was heading right down the SW trail and I drew back planning not to "muurp" but just take him at the very first opening.
I traced the path with the sight and stopped in the first hole between two trees, paused, released.
He was moving too fast and the arrow spined him. (viper trick). I quickly loaded arrow#2 and made a heartshot with a chinadermic.
...and then the shaking really started.
Could barely txt family and friends and almost unable to form words when they immediately called. lol

It was pretty cool to have all my hunting buddies show up. 
My biggest deer before this were a couple that scored 142". He has 15 scorable pts and I think will do better. 
Seemed to be a younger deer. Not a big body. Teeth not worn.
One neighbor came and looked at him and said he had passed him twice already this year.
I am sooooo not that patient.

Thanks for keeping me motivated everyone and Zap, you're not off the hook. I'll call you for tracking help when I fill my doe tag


----------



## KSandTXbowman

Hey very good buck for public land.


MBaboon said:


> Got it done on public land yesterday about 3pm. My best buck to date. He came in to a rattle sequence. First and only time blind rattling has ever brought in a buck to me out of dozens of attempts. Boy did it work...if even only just this once. Shot was about 20 yards broadside. I double lunged him and watched him for about 125 yards where he went out of sight. As it turns out that was as far as he got.
> 
> View attachment 6302805
> 
> 
> View attachment 6302807


----------



## KSandTXbowman

What a toad. Congrats. Sounds like the neighbor is jealous. 'I passed on him twice" lol smh I would have told him gTfo


ks_kiwi said:


> Tonight the wind was perfect for the tree I have out in the woods behind the house. I admit to having sat there before because of convenience rather than actual planning... it's about 80yd in the timber from my back field and wind was ESE - perfect, in your face.
> There are 3 big trails that cross in front of it and I have sat back there DOZENS of times and not seen deer at all.
> Expectations were low but hey, a cold beer and a warm house were not far away and it was worth a 2.5hr sit...right?
> He came about 5pm from the property to the north of me as I was txting and honestly it was for the best that he was walking briskly and I had no time to plan ...because I'm one of those guys that gets the shakes, real bad. Can anyone relate?
> By the time I had the bow off the hook he was heading right down the SW trail and I drew back planning not to "muurp" but just take him at the very first opening.
> I traced the path with the sight and stopped in the first hole between two trees, paused, released.
> He was moving too fast and the arrow spined him. (viper trick). I quickly loaded arrow#2 and made a heartshot with a chinadermic.
> ...and then the shaking really started.
> Could barely txt family and friends and almost unable to form words when they immediately called. lol
> 
> It was pretty cool to have all my hunting buddies show up.
> My biggest deer before this were a couple that scored 142". He has 15 scorable pts and I think will do better.
> Seemed to be a younger deer. Not a big body. Teeth not worn.
> One neighbor came and looked at him and said he had passed him twice already this year.
> I am sooooo not that patient.
> 
> Thanks for keeping me motivated everyone and Zap, you're not off the hook. I'll call you for tracking help when I fill my doe tag


----------



## NYyotekiller

Awesome buck ks_kiwi! 

You must have the Kiski’s, or the Lakosky’s as neighbors if their passing him up twice. They’re the only ones I’ve ever seen that passes up 160” deer on a regular basis. Again, congratulations on the great deer.


----------



## bghunter7311

I know guys in Kansas that pass 160s up and kill 180-200+ inch deer consistantly they don?t hunt with an outfitter and you will never see their deer on AT either.


----------



## JWilson90

ks_kiwi said:


> Tonight the wind was perfect for the tree I have out in the woods behind the house. I admit to having sat there before because of convenience rather than actual planning... it's about 80yd in the timber from my back field and wind was ESE - perfect, in your face.
> There are 3 big trails that cross in front of it and I have sat back there DOZENS of times and not seen deer at all.
> Expectations were low but hey, a cold beer and a warm house were not far away and it was worth a 2.5hr sit...right?
> He came about 5pm from the property to the north of me as I was txting and honestly it was for the best that he was walking briskly and I had no time to plan ...because I'm one of those guys that gets the shakes, real bad. Can anyone relate?
> By the time I had the bow off the hook he was heading right down the SW trail and I drew back planning not to "muurp" but just take him at the very first opening.
> I traced the path with the sight and stopped in the first hole between two trees, paused, released.
> He was moving too fast and the arrow spined him. (viper trick). I quickly loaded arrow#2 and made a heartshot with a chinadermic.
> ...and then the shaking really started.
> Could barely txt family and friends and almost unable to form words when they immediately called. lol
> 
> It was pretty cool to have all my hunting buddies show up.
> My biggest deer before this were a couple that scored 142". He has 15 scorable pts and I think will do better.
> Seemed to be a younger deer. Not a big body. Teeth not worn.
> One neighbor came and looked at him and said he had passed him twice already this year.
> I am sooooo not that patient.
> 
> Thanks for keeping me motivated everyone and Zap, you're not off the hook. I'll call you for tracking help when I fill my doe tag


Congrats kiwi! Even better its close to home! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SDC

A very short drag brother, congratulations on a toad, and thanks for sharing!!


----------



## zap

Great Buck, Mr. Kiwi!

:thumbs_up


----------



## AintNoGriz

Congrats on the success guys! I'm jealous.

Kiwi that thing is a stud. Give your neighbor a polygraph, cause I think he is lying.....

I've been off the last 2 days and just seeing small dinks. Heard my 2nd ever snort wheeze last night as 2 bucks were posturing. Was supposed to be off today, but 75 degree temps and strong winds are a no go. Saved my vaca day and I'm at work....


----------



## KSQ2

Yesterday was a little slow for us in SEK, of course that means nothing, a hot doe can change everything. Seems they're locked down pretty good. If the Mrs can get better by tomorrow (stomach bug) then she should be in a tree tomorrow evening, NW wind will put her in a stand we haven't been able to get into for a little while, there's a couple good ones on cam running around there.
I get to begin a special draw hunt on Sunday, that's why I've been a little out of the action so far this year.


----------



## Sledge12001

What?


----------



## kybeau

Screwed up yesterday and shot a buck high in the shoulder. Waited 4 hours before tracking. When I got into the CRP I lost blood. While looking for him, I had 7-8 bucks chasing does, fighting, etc. 

I filmed a bit, and found the buck I shot running with them. 

He is at the 1:05 mark in this video. You can see he has a limp. Hopefully he will heal just fine. Still upset with myself.


----------



## kybeau

This is the buck I hit high. Hoping I get another crack at him.









Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## KSQ2

Kybeau, happens to all of us eventually. Like you said, hopefully he'll be alright. They are incredibly tough critters, sometimes to a fault, it would do him better to take it easy a while, but there's no way he will!


----------



## kda082

Anyone braving the wind this AM? I went back to work Weds this week so itching to get out even with this crappy wind. Congrats to all who are getting it done.


----------



## bsstalker

Watched what I thought was an old doe on other sits tonight for 15 minutes. She has a white arch between her eyes and a faint double white patch. Her button buck fawn was with her. They groomed each other's necks for several minutes while standing in the stream below my stand. It was pretty cool. Would have filmed w my phone if it wasn't at last light.

Glad this weather is turning for this weekend. Good luck guys n gals! 

Nice one Kiwi and MBaboon!


----------



## bsstalker

^Yikes. Just heard that wind gusting. If I dont see anything from above it would be a good day to get away w some ground movement.


----------



## swkslampe

bsstalker said:


> ^Yikes. Just heard that wind gusting. If I dont see anything from above it would be a good day to get away w some ground movement.


I'm still sittin in the pickup, spitting rain & blowing 40 here already. Had an all day sit planned, now hoping I last till 10. [emoji36]


----------



## catscratch

Picked a stand this morning that is brushy, away from big trees that might fall. Swaying in the wind...

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## AintNoGriz

Woke up to go this a.m. and I he winds were howling. Stood in the kitchen debating whether to go sit. Went back to bed and decid d to go sit from 9-12. Wasn’t as bad as I thought. I saw nothing.


----------



## mdnabors

*Got it done on the last day!*

It was a tough hunt for everyone in our crew this year in Kansas. The weather did not cooperate for us except on a couple of occasions and the deer weren't moving much or showing signs of rut. Does were bunched up and still with fawns and bucks, at least mature ones, weren't seen cruising much. 

On 11/14 I went and checked a camera and to my surprise one of our target bucks, "the Split G2 Buck", was out bumping does in a Wheatfield around 330pm, a couple hours before dark. I immediately went back to camp and got a stand and hung it in a tree that was already prepped from years past so it was easy and quiet getting it hung. 

I hunted it that afternoon with a SE wind and didn't see a single deer. I then hunted it for a couple of hours the following morning and only saw a small buck. I decided to try another spot that afternoon nearby and my other hunting buddy asked if he could hunt that spot where we'd had him on camera and we'd have him surrounded. Turns out he had a great hunt that evening and was covered up in deer. The G2 buck showed up and bumped a doe around the field but never prensted a shot for him that evening. 

The next morning he went back to that spot and I tried another. Again, he had deer in the field early and the G2 Buck made another appearance. This time he was closer and gave him a 25yd shot. Something happened upon release and his arrow lost momentum and fell well short of the buck. In hindsight we think his string caught his collar or binos and slowed it down dramatically. The buck didn't spook and left the field but stayed near the cover. He was sick about the miss and got down to check his bow which he found was still dialed in, further proving the string caught onto something. 

Fastforward to that evening and after talking it through, he wanted me to go back and sit that stand I'd hung. I tried to talk him into going back in there since he'd had encounters with the buck but he insisted he'd had his chance and that I had found the buck and hung the stand and camera and that I should go give it another shot. What a good dude he is! 

This would be my last hunt as I had to leave the next day. I got to the parking spot early around 130pm, got dressed, painted up in true killing-style facepaint , put on my camo glasses because the sun setting would be brutal, and headed to the stand. Around 245pm I had a mature Doe step out into the wheat. I felt he'd be with her but that wasn't the case. She fed for about 15-20 minutes and then left back into the thick cedar thicket. I didn't see anything for another 2 hours so around 455pm I gave 2 long aggressive grunts. I was just about to rattle 1 minute later and saw movement out of the field edge to my left. It was Him! The Split G2 Buck, who we knew was a big fighter from his gouged out left eye, was standing 35 yards from me on the field edge looking for the buck that made the grunts. He scanned the field for about a minute and instead of walking towards me he started walking strait out into the middle of the field. I had previously ranged a dirt spot in the field at 40yds and he was walking right at it so I turned my HHA dial to 40yds and knew it was now or never before he made it out of range. I drew back and "mahhh" at him and he stopped passed the dirt spot a few yards and quartering away from me. I settled my pin just behind his shoulder on his heart and let it fly. The first thing I saw was blood fly everywhere upon impact right in his pocket. I thought for a minute it was too low but the initial blood spray had me convinced I'd hit a blood rich area and he was going to be pouring out. I heard what I thought was him fall and flail around a bit but I couldn't be certain. I was pretty shook up from the encounter happening so fast. 

I calmed my nerves, texted a few buddies, and packed all of my gear from the tree since it was still early because I wanted to get a good look at the arrow in daylite. I found the arrow about 10 yards passed the spot he was standing from a complete pass through and it was covered in blood and the Nockturnal was lit up. There was blood immediately so I tracked it another 15yds to the field edge and decided to mark it and backout for more help and to give him time to expire. 

I met my buddy back at the truck and we had a cold beer together and talked about the hunt and how long we would give him. We decided to head back to camp, take our time getting changed into better tracking clothes, and call some other buddies in to help us. We drove the Ranger back to the spot I'd left my arrow with Nockturnal still lit and got on blood quick. He'd somehow managed to jump a 5ft fence just into the woods, but that didn't help him much. He was pouring blood after that and only made it another 25-30 yards and piled up. It was an awesome feeling shining my light through the woods and the first thing I see is that big split G2 sticking up high in the air! 

We all high-fived and they took some great pics and even helped me drag him out. Getting that tall rack under that 5ft fence was a chore but we managed to get him under. We took him to my buddy's camp next door to score and cape him out. He's an official P&Y scorer so I naturally asked if he'd mind scoring him for me and he said he'd be happy to. After much anticipation and guessing scores he taped out bigger than I thought, which rarely happens...lol. When all was said and done he grossed out at 159 2/8". My biggest to date besting my 150" 8pt in 2015. 

I couldn't be more pumped and it was a much better ride home this year not eating tag soup and having that high rack sticking up over the tailgate! Now just another 355 or so days till we do it again! Here are some pics of the old warrior!


----------



## Rack101P

Congrats. Stud for sure.


----------



## KCJayhawk

Holy moly it?s windy. This tree is putting me through my first roller coaster ride.


----------



## zap

Not a good day to canoe on the lake......:wink:


----------



## SDC

zap said:


> Not a good day to canoe on the lake......:wink:


Lol, yeah I bet the caps are plentiful right now [emoji51]


----------



## zmax hunter

If you had talked to the right sheriff marty, he would have issued you a salvage tag so you could kill a 2nd buck..total bs on his part of course, but it recently happened.
(Kinda hoping kdwpt contacts all 105 county sheriffs and tells them to not do this!)

I have been slow to get started this season, ive been patiently waiting for this Thanksgiving week, It is time to go!


----------



## swkslampe

Braved the wind & rain for an all day sit, eyeballs are still burning. IWOM came in pretty handy today. Had action all morning then got the decoy out at 2. Had 3 good bucks come in to check it out plus a bunch of dinks. Hard pass on this guy. https://youtu.be/qFApLCoAzdU


----------



## Danny Lee

Started hunting on the 15th and has been slow here in Chautauqua county. I’ve had bucks show up together and tolerating each other. I have seen bucks in behind does but not chasing much at all. On the 17th had a new 3 1/2 yr old show up that hasn’t been on camera or seen on foot. Got to see him this morning hanging on neighboring land skinning rack. This is the second little buck this year they’ve killed. The other was a 120 10 pt. The does act like they’ve been harassed and the bucks don’t seem as interested as they usually are this time of year. From what I’ve seen this trip and looking at cam pics the rut for the most part has passed. Anybody else in this area with a different report?


----------



## bsstalker

I went to town yesterday for a snack and saw two different groups but same scenario......a NICE buck on a doe w two satellite dinks. One was in CRP and the other wide open corn field.


----------



## KSQ2

Danny Lee said:


> Started hunting on the 15th and has been slow here in Chautauqua county. I’ve had bucks show up together and tolerating each other. I have seen bucks in behind does but not chasing much at all. On the 17th had a new 3 1/2 yr old show up that hasn’t been on camera or seen on foot. Got to see him this morning hanging on neighboring land skinning rack. This is the second little buck this year they’ve killed. The other was a 120 10 pt. The does act like they’ve been harassed and the bucks don’t seem as interested as they usually are this time of year. From what I’ve seen this trip and looking at cam pics the rut for the most part has passed. Anybody else in this area with a different report?



We hunt montgomery county, been slow.


----------



## JWilson90

KSQ2 said:


> We hunt montgomery county, been slow.


Been relatively slow in cherokee county as well. Cams arent showing much. Seeing deer moving but looks like early season movement. Just kinda meandering through the woods. No hardcore cruising. I hunted this morning and saw a nice 10 and young kinda following a doe and the big 10 showing no aggression to the young buck 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zap

It has seemed like a trickle rut to me.....


----------



## outdrsman11

I think the majority of chasing is through, but this next week has always been pretty productive for me in years past. Could be the late does are coming in and the bucks are trying to find them. So don’t throw away your tag just yet. Weather will definitely be a factor, if it stays cool I think you’ll still have a good chance if you play your cards right. It’s still November in Kansas!! Anything can happen!


----------



## arctic hunter

Saw a couple does out by themselves this morning. Not getting any mature bucks on camera either. Hoping the big ones start moving again as they come out of lock down.


----------



## JWilson90

Well saw a lot of deer tonite but they was 1/2 mile away on neighboring ground couple young bucks bumping some does. 1 was a stud buck but he didn’t show much attention to other deer. I said a prayer and grunted and rattled hoping hed hear me but he was clearly out of ear shot. Wont be back out til thursday. Good luck


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arctic hunter

I saw a small buck chasing a doe. Also saw three bucks together running around and grunting. One was a good one Obviously a mature deer. They weren't paying much attention to my calls.


----------



## HOYTFFZY11

I made it out this morning and set up to soon after leave, unknowingly duck hunters just across the property line on a pond 2-300 yards away blasting away. Drove by one of my other spots and saw a nice buck cruising around. Drove to my other spot and had a mature buck full blown chasing a doe from one side of the section to the other. Tried to get set up but they blew by like a freight train right when I got in where I thought I needed to be. Drove back to town and then back out around 12-1pm almost hit two different bucks bedded with does individually in ditches a few miles apart. Hunted this evening and saw a mature 8pt with a lone doe and then a lone spike. This was all within about a 5-10 mile radius in Cowley county.


----------



## bsstalker

A decent buck cruising caught me on my way in to morning sit. Saw a 120" bed w a doe out about 400 yds. On way home saw a mature heavy 8 looking for does in a drainage in a bean field. Seems there's still a lot of action, just have to be in the right place at the right time.

Weather doesn't look real great except for Wednesday. I always hate this time because I go see family for Thanksgiving and my next sit would be in December after rut has winded down and they bunch up and hit beans hard if it's colder. Seems they bed closer to their food source.


----------



## AintNoGriz

My brother in Topeka area texted me and is seeing all kinds of chasing this morning. 

Since I came into work last Friday and saved my vaca day, I am going to use it either Tuesday or Wednesday. I think Wednesday looks the best weather wise? Nice cold low forecast for Tuesday night.


----------



## SilentElk

No luck for me in Kansas. Had a buck lock a doe down about 150 yards out on a fence row during high winds on Friday. He would not let her leave all day. He was a tweener buck. Between small buck you would pass and one you would shoot. Makes you think about it. I was fine to not get him close but wouldn't have minded a better look.

Seen several bucks cruising the morning of the 19th. Appears I hunted the wrong property the 17th and 18th. The tall heavy buck came by the 17th. And the wide buck the 18th. Neither probably don't score terribly great but I would have been happy with either. Moring of the 19th I did see the heavy one at 70 yards.


----------



## SilentElk

To Clarify the above, I was trying a different psot than usually because the previous year I had this big 8 come by the 14th. I was hoping he would make a return visit. He did not.


----------



## dsunday

Saw a nice 8 point while feeding hay yesterday so I went out in the evening and saw 4 different bucks harassing does. There's still action in NE KS, so don't give up


----------



## KSQ2

The best week of the whole year is upon us; some big deer will fall this week!


----------



## jeffblasi

I agree KSQ2, we hunted hard all last week and was the worst lock down I've ever hunted through! I went 10 sits without even seeing a mature deer! We still had decent activity, and had several buck encounters, just nothing mature. My brother in law finally got it done on a 60's class buck on Saturday evening and had great hunts yesterday seeing several mature bucks up moving in daylight (That we hadn't seen in the last week-10 days)! I think the next week is going to be excellent.


----------



## mdnabors

Our spot in SE KS has notoriously produced some big deer sightings/kills the week of Thanskgiving. I killed on the 24th back in 09 and they were aggressively coming to the horns. My guess is looking for last few estrous does and the big boys are out and in full force. Good luck to y’all still hard after em!


----------



## zmax hunter

The last week has seen heavy lock down here as well, more pronounced than i recall than any previous year. We are seeing plenty of Does and young bucks..even some chasing. Tonight i had 4 bucks and 5 Does come thru, could hear what sounded like chasing/running thru the leaves out of sight in the distance.


----------



## zmax hunter

Jumped a mature buck bedded with a doe on a fenceline in a pasture. We had strong N winds, they were bedded on the windward side of a large hill, it was surprisingly calm in that area..obviously they could see anything coming down thru a valley between hills and smell or hear anything coming from up wind. There is acres of timber they could have been in, much lower in elevation and out of the wind..but this put them away from many of the other deer.


----------



## bsstalker

I got off work early yesterday. On the way home saw a nice 8 w a doe bedded in weeds right off the gravel road. Drove by my spot and saw a really nice 10 w a doe in plum thickets 400 yards out(I should have watched them bed). Went home n changed and flung a few practice shots and went right back. I climbed the nearest hackberry tree (250 yds to the SW) to get a peak and couldn't see them. The plum thicket(in ungrazed pasture w lots of native grass) is along a terrace that runs east and west so I made my way along the south side from the west. I get within 20yds of the thick part at the east end and I can barely see the doe but no buck. 30 minutes pass and she(a yearling) stands up and looks my way and senses something is there that shouldn't be. She slips through the thicket maybe 15 feet and stares me down again. The buck stands up on the north side and I have no shot. UGH! Of course she bolts and so does Mr. 170" 10 point that I haven't seen before. The even more crazy part....sometime during this ordeal I heard something close behind me and just thought it was a rabbit or rat, but never turned @ to look. It was a decent young 8 point on her trail, 20 feet away from me! When the other two ran I circled @ and was like ohh, hello. I wished he would have went @ me and stirred up the 10. I could have made it work if I would have glassed from the NW as well; I probably would have glassed the bucks antlers. Maybe next time.

Notes to self: 
1. If it looks like they will, watch where they bed down.
2. Keep visual on doe and buck.
3. If the doe makes you and you have a shot without the buck seeing you, shoot her first. Possible 2fer.


----------



## JWilson90

bsstalker said:


> I got off work early yesterday. On the way home saw a nice 8 w a doe bedded in weeds right off the gravel road. Drove by my spot and saw a really nice 10 w a doe in plum thickets 400 yards out(I should have watched them bed). Went home n changed and flung a few practice shots and went right back. I climbed the nearest hackberry tree (250 yds to the SW) to get a peak and couldn't see them. The plum thicket(in ungrazed pasture w lots of native grass) is along a terrace that runs east and west so I made my way along the south side from the west. I get within 20yds of the thick part at the east end and I can barely see the doe but no buck. 30 minutes pass and she(a yearling) stands up and looks my way and senses something is there that shouldn't be. She slips through the thicket maybe 15 feet and stares me down again. The buck stands up on the north side and I have no shot. UGH! Of course she bolts and so does Mr. 170" 10 point that I haven't seen before. The even more crazy part....sometime during this ordeal I heard something close behind me and just thought it was a rabbit or rat, but never turned @ to look. It was a decent young 8 point on her trail, 20 feet away from me! When the other two ran I circled @ and was like ohh, hello. I wished he would have went @ me and stirred up the 10. I could have made it work if I would have glassed from the NW as well; I probably would have glassed the bucks antlers. Maybe next time.
> 
> Notes to self:
> 1. If it looks like they will, watch where they bed down.
> 2. Keep visual on doe and buck.
> 3. If the doe makes you and you have a shot without the buck seeing you, shoot her first. Possible 2fer.


Sucks you couldn’t get a shot on the buck but that is an awesome experience you may never get again! 

Who’s going to be partaking in a morning hunt tomoro before thanksgiving dinners get fired up. I kno I will be. First dinner isn’t til 12 so I plan on sitting til 11


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kybeau

Buck I had within 150 yards this am. He was with a doe and bedded down. With the wind shifting unfavorably I decided to back out and give it a go tomorrow am.


----------



## zap

I hope you fellas slam em in the coming week!

:cocktail:

Gun season in 7 days and I need to get a few doe killed.....with the bow. I better get after it but have been busy with life other than hunting.


----------



## rhs341

zap said:


> I hope you fellas slam em in the coming week!
> 
> :cocktail:
> 
> Gun season in 7 days and I need to get a few doe killed.....with the bow. I better get after it but have been busy with life other than hunting.


There is life other than hunting during hunting season???????
Just kidding....but that’s how I think sometimes....4 years till retirement and then that’s all it will be!!!!
Good luck to you guys if you are going in the morning....
And Happy Thanksgiving to everyone!!!!!


----------



## NYyotekiller

kybeau said:


> Buck I had within 150 yards this am. He was with a doe and bedded down. With the wind shifting unfavorably I decided to back out and give it a go tomorrow am.


Man that's a tall beautiful racked buck! Good luck with him in the morning.


----------



## AintNoGriz

Man hunted a spot we just permission on 2 weeks ago. 16 degrees going to stand this morning. Small buck and 2 does. Sat until 11. Got down and went to another property that boarders a large bedding area. Sat there the rest of the day. Saw a dink chasing a doe at 1:30. Saw a pair of does at 2:30. Then at dark I saw to different groups of does. One had 7 and the other group had 8. 

No other bucks following either group. Discouraged. 

I’m tired and burnt out. It was a long day. I will say the Berber fleece hoodie with windsheer and wooltimate ninja mask did wonders today!!


----------



## zap

The cold and the end of the primary breeding phase had the doe around these parts grouped up big time....first larger groups I have seen this fall were this evening.

I need to get some hunting in before gun time....


----------



## tmlraiders

Best buck movement all year for me in the last 3 evenings. Mostly small ones but a few bigger ones. I actually poked one with an arrow too low and didn't cause a serious injury. Saw him on cam a week later, same place. Saw him tonight but he was locked down on a doe. I grunted but he wasn't interested. My only chance was that she would walk in front of me. Probably 160" similar looking to the above video. Might have to get him in rifle season.


----------



## Spencer

Today was the best day deer hunting I think I’ve ever had. Had to work in the morning for a little while, got in the stand at 1045. Had a 140s 8 come through at 115. Sat until 2, forgot to bring anything to drink or eat, was in too much a hurry to try and catch that midday movement. Figured I’d get down run and grab something to eat and get back, 30 mins at most out of the stand. As I’m walking back to my stand the unthinkable happens, my #1 buck who I have seen in daylight once over 3 years is right under my stand. He’s at about 50 yards through some pretty thick woods. He sees me, spooks and takes off. I was beside myself, I tried to talk myself out of leaving in the first place. But the McRib is back and I couldn’t resist. Lol. 

I get back into the stand, hoping he comes back. Didn’t see another deer until 510. It just so happen to be the only other Buck I wanted to kill on the property. He started to walk the tree line down towards me to my right. I was waiting for him to get behind a couple trees in between us so I could stand and draw back, then I catch movement to my left. 2 doe’s. Now I’m screwed, can’t move much with them there. I let him walk in front of me at 15 yards, try to slowly stand and he catches me. I’m half way to standing up trying to not move as he’s staring right at me. He whips around and starts walking straight away, I drew back and stopped him and he quartered just enough to slide one in behind his ribs, watched him run about 60 yards, he stopped looked back my direction and piled up. I’ll get some pics taken tomorrow. 

Here is my #1 right in front of my stand. And then taking off. 
I

















This is the Buck I killed. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYyotekiller

“The McRib is back and I couldn’t resist”...lmao!

Awesome job on your #2 buck. Can’t wait to see the pictures.


----------



## KSandTXbowman

Big ten that I have history with three years now with over couple hundred photos showed back up on the 20th at 430pm at one of my locations. I thought he was killed. We call him hollywood. He was on every camera last year and the year before. 2015






2016






2017


----------



## swkslampe

That's a beast kybeau good luck! Congrats Spencer both of those bucks are giants! Pretty good movement here this morning, all quiet now gonna bang the horns together. Surely with it bein Thanksgiving & my birthday a whopper is due to come strolling in[emoji119]


----------



## bsstalker

Way to redeem yourself the same day Spencer!

Nice eye candy guys, post up more pics and vids!

Made it to TX last nite, already wish I was home out there wiff um! Lol


----------



## KS-Hoyt-Hunter

But the McRib is back and I couldn’t resist”

Best thing I’ve read on here in a long time. That’s hilarious. 


That’s a great consolation prize! Congrats Spencer. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hunterhewi

Pretty slow morning for me, had a spike at 10 yards, and a forkhorn bumping 4-5 does on the neighbors property to my west. Grunted in a mid 130s possibly 140” 10 point last night looked to be possibly 4 years old. Looked like he was a scrapper


----------



## outdrsman11

Happy Thanksgiving to everyone!


----------



## hunterhewi

Hope all my fellow kansans have a great holiday today, be safe on your travels. Good luck to everyone out hunting our great state this holiday weekend!


----------



## Spencer

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zap

hunterhewi said:


> Hope all my fellow kansans have a great holiday today, be safe on your travels. Good luck to everyone out hunting our great state this holiday weekend!


:thumbs_up

Back at Ya, Hewi!


----------



## hunterhewi

zap said:


> :thumbs_up
> 
> Back at Ya, Hewi!


Thanks Marty! Have a safe and happy holiday brotha!


----------



## kspseshooter

Great buck Spencer!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hunterhewi

Awesome buck spencer!


----------



## kstatemallards

Nice buck Spencer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYyotekiller

Awesome buck Spencer! Congratulations!


----------



## bowhunter9

Congrats on a GREAT buck!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhuntertx

Congrats Spencer 
He’s a dandy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AintNoGriz

My FIL just arrowed a buck. He is giving it some time as he did not see or hear him go down, but said the shot was behind the shoulder.. He said it is a buck we just got on camera yesterday.


----------



## hunterhewi

AintNoGriz said:


> My FIL just arrowed a buck. He is giving it some time as he did not see or hear him go down, but said the shot was behind the shoulder.. He said it is a buck we just got on camera yesterday.


Good luck Griz!


----------



## zap

Great Buck Spencer!

Hope it works out, Mr. Griz.


----------



## AintNoGriz

FIL was still trailing blood at 9:15. He can't believe the deer has gone as far as it has. He hunts with a crossbow and couldn't believe he did not get a pass through. He said it was right behind the shoulder. I suspect the arrow hit the off side shoulder. I told him to no push him and give him plenty of time.


----------



## zap

70° today.......ukey:


----------



## hunterhewi

zap said:


> 70° today.......ukey:


It was almost 80 here!


----------



## swkslampe

80 here as well. West wind this morning east wind tonight. Both screwed me[emoji849]


----------



## Thor3209

AintNoGriz said:


> FIL was still trailing blood at 9:15. He can't believe the deer has gone as far as it has. He hunts with a crossbow and couldn't believe he did not get a pass through. He said it was right behind the shoulder. I suspect the arrow hit the off side shoulder. I told him to no push him and give him plenty of time.


Any update griz?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## zmax hunter

If you want or need some kind of help Ryan, let me know, i have the FLIR thermal camera..it actually works really well.


----------



## AintNoGriz

Thanks for the offer Brian. Welp, my FIL never found the buck. There was minimal blood, but he was able to track the blood for 1/3 mile. Lost blood. This is a fairly narrow creek bottom, so he can see both sides of the creek bottom and new the direction the buck was headed. When he lost blood, he went home and gave it some more time. He never bumped the buck. He went back and followed the creek out. Haven't confirmed with him how far he walked, but the creek bends to the N for another 1/2 mile to the road. I think he followed it out to the road. So, I think to the road from where he shot it would be about 3/4 mile. 

He told me he didn't stop the buck with a grunt he just shot it while it was walking. I think that was a mistake. My personal belief is that since he only got about 1/2 penetration with his crossbow bolt, he hit the shoulder or part of the shoulder. His arrows are only 22" long, so if half of it went in as he thought, I don't believe it could have made it to the off set shoulder. 

Man, its been a looooong time since we have lost a deer. I wasn't with him and I am totally bummed out for him. It was a nice buck.


----------



## zap

Stuff happens, griz. Keep after it.


----------



## zap

Even with the warmer temps the doe around here were pretty well grouped up, a few singles wandering....Gun season is around the corner...hate wearing orange....:lol:


----------



## AintNoGriz

Saw 14 does and 3 different bucks this morning. Largest buck a 120” 8 pointer. He was sniffing and trailing some of the does. 10 of the does and 2 bucks came trotting by together. I think neighbor might have been checking cattle and pushed them my way. 

Last sit til late season


----------



## hunterhewi

Headed toward the stand now, but priorities first.....gota pond loaded with honkers, gota kill em first lol me an a budy smacked 10 off it yesterday in 6 shots lol


----------



## catscratch

hunterhewi said:


> Headed toward the stand now, but priorities first.....gota pond loaded with honkers, gota kill em first lol me an a budy smacked 10 off it yesterday in 6 shots lol


I've spent way too much time in stand... and not enough in the mud! My kids are hell bent on shooting a big buck this yr so ducks have fallen to the wayside. Need to make a change soon. Good luck to ya.


----------



## hunterhewi

catscratch said:


> I've spent way too much time in stand... and not enough in the mud! My kids are hell bent on shooting a big buck this yr so ducks have fallen to the wayside. Need to make a change soon. Good luck to ya.


Its been a tough year for ducks around here so far. Not much water to be found. Ive hunted my butt off for deer this week with no luck yet. Hopin it changes soon so i can start killin the hell out of geese lol


----------



## kda082

hunterhewi said:


> Its been a tough year for ducks around here so far. Not much water to be found. Ive hunted my butt off for deer this week with no luck yet. Hopin it changes soon so i can start killin the hell out of geese lol


Amen. Deer are kicking my arse this year. Ponds were loaded today. Time to switch gears.


----------



## zap

hunterhewi said:


> Headed toward the stand now, but priorities first.....gota pond loaded with honkers, gota kill em first lol me an a budy smacked 10 off it yesterday in 6 shots lol



Bout time for me to start canoeing the backwaters round the lake and pass shooting ducks/geese. The trick is shooting while moving and not capsizing..:lol:

2 3/4 only zone........:lol:


----------



## hunterhewi

zap said:


> Bout time for me to start canoeing the backwaters round the lake and pass shooting ducks/geese. The trick is shooting while moving and not capsizing..:lol:
> 
> 2 3/4 only zone........:lol:


We kill the crap outa ducks with 2 3/4” 6 shot. People laugh when u tell them that, but they dont laugh when we shoot em in the lips at 10-20 yards. Not many of our shots are over 25 yards.. it helps when my buddy took 2nd last year in the world and 3rd yesterday in the world duck calling championship


----------



## zap

I shoot an old 1956 sears and roebuck JC Higgins model 66 semi with a poly choke....I think manufacture year was 1956, if my memory is working right.

2 3/4 bbs for everything. Keeps it simple.


----------



## 101 airborne

Speaking of old guns still in use,I have my Dads old 30-30 Winchester from 1955 according to serial #. He passed away at the age of 38yrs and I was 12yrs old all in 1959. He was one hell of a woodsman in the UP of Michigan after spending 6yrs in the south Pacific in WW2.


----------



## dkkarr

What happened to Pittstate23 ?

He's listed as inactive user. Just curious as he was always a regular contributor to this thread.


----------



## zap

Spoke to him in early fall and he said he was not going to be hunting much, if I remember that correctly...


----------



## dkkarr

Thanks Zap


----------



## zap

Your welcome.


----------



## zap

Orange Wednesday coming up.....


----------



## zap

Rut is still trickling on.....


----------



## Kick them up

Saw this guy Saturday evening at dusk. Never for closer than 90 yards. Hope he makes it thru the next couple weeks.


----------



## zmax hunter

In 2012, i killed a 150 10pt with my bow on the 1st day of firearms season. Gonna hope for the same success tomorrow.
View attachment 6315701


----------



## Robertoski

I hope you get em Z!!


----------



## bowhunter9

zmax hunter said:


> In 2012, i killed a 150 10pt with my bow on the 1st day of firearms season. Gonna hope for the same success tomorrow.
> View attachment 6315701


Look at that young man!! Lol

Hope you get a whopper buddy!!! Good luck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kstatemallards

Even though i don’t have a tag still I’ve been checking my cams weekly. Pretty depressing what’s moving around. Seems like a ghost town since the 9th or so of November. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hunterhewi

kstatemallards said:


> Even though i don’t have a tag still I’ve been checking my cams weekly. Pretty depressing what’s moving around. Seems like a ghost town since the 9th or so of November.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same here since about the 11th. Its like there is nothing moving at all


----------



## zmax hunter

5yrs later, this old man can out run, out lift, out shoot, out climb, and probably out live that young wippersnapper! Lol


----------



## bowhunter9

zmax hunter said:


> 5yrs later, this old man can out run, out lift, out shoot, out climb, and probably out live that young wippersnapper! Lol


I agree with that lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kspseshooter

Good luck Brian

I’m currently in Beaumont, TX doing rebuilding from Harvey so no hunting for me till next week. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tmdtexan

Tag


----------



## AintNoGriz

My son sat last night and didn't see anything again. He has sat now 8 times, all evenings, and is 0-8 in deer sightings. He has sat on 4 different properties I think. I keep telling him that the mornings have been where the action/sightings have been, but being a high school senior, his weekends are for "sleeping in". Maybe he just stinks? HaHa

He'll have more opportunities over Christmas break.


----------



## hunterhewi

Sitting on the ground in a patch of about 10 trees this morning, had a fawn walk within 20 yards. I look up and see 2 yotes loping across the neighbors field about 150yards away. I start kissing at em and here they come, both with 15 yards of me but skirted south and caught my wind. If they woulda came staight one woulda taken an arrow at 7-8 yards!


----------



## Hawkfarm

First time to see a classic jump failure. Then she came right back with no problem whatsoever.


----------



## Hawkfarm

First time to see a classic jump failure. Then she came right back with no problem whatsoever.


----------



## TheKingofKings

Lol.


----------



## NYyotekiller

Great set of photos Hawkfarm.


----------



## shaffer88

AintNoGriz said:


> My son sat last night and didn't see anything again. He has sat now 8 times, all evenings, and is 0-8 in deer sightings. He has sat on 4 different properties I think. I keep telling him that the mornings have been where the action/sightings have been, but being a high school senior, his weekends are for "sleeping in". Maybe he just stinks? HaHa
> 
> He'll have more opportunities over Christmas break.


Tell him to change his socks after practice! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yooper720

Shot this buck in Kansas on Nov 18th. In a 10 day hunt I saw around 60 different bucks. This buck was maybe in the top 15 bucks that I saw. I was hunting hedge rows while grunting and rattling. I ended up heart shooting this 12 pointer at 34 yards. I had a blast hunting Kansas and hopefully I will get a chance to go back some day. The second picture is my cousin and I with our bucks. His was a perfect 10 pointer. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYyotekiller

Yooper720 said:


> Shot this buck in Kansas on Nov 18th. In a 10 day hunt I saw around 60 different bucks. This buck was maybe in the top 15 bucks that I saw. I was hunting hedge rows while grunting and rattling. I ended up heart shooting this 12 pointer at 34 yards. I had a blast hunting Kansas and hopefully I will get a chance to go back some day. The second picture is my cousin and I with our bucks. His was a perfect 10 pointer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those are a couple of great bucks you guys got in Kansas. Where abouts where you hunting out there?


----------



## KS-Hoyt-Hunter

Congrats Yooper! Sounds like you guys had an incredible hunt. Those are great bucks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kstatemallards

Yooper720 said:


> Shot this buck in Kansas on Nov 18th. In a 10 day hunt I saw around 60 different bucks. This buck was maybe in the top 15 bucks that I saw. I was hunting hedge rows while grunting and rattling. I ended up heart shooting this 12 pointer at 34 yards. I had a blast hunting Kansas and hopefully I will get a chance to go back some day. The second picture is my cousin and I with our bucks. His was a perfect 10 pointer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


60 different bucks in 10 days? Seems like an exaggeration. 

Congrats on the buck. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zap

Nice buck's, fellas!

:cocktail:


----------



## kybeau

So I went out after a buck that I've seen a couple times now but he didn't show up.

However... I took my business partner on his first ever deer hunt and he was fortunate enough to have this buck step out in front of him. He took him with a rifle, but maybe I've got him hooked and he will try his hand at archery in the future. 

Very happy for him, and an incredible way to kick off a hunting career. The buck rough scored 173"










Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## zap

Nice!


----------



## KCJayhawk

kybeau said:


> So I went out after a buck that I've seen a couple times now but he didn't show up.
> 
> However... I took my business partner on his first ever deer hunt and he was fortunate enough to have this buck step out in front of him. He took him with a rifle, but maybe I've got him hooked and he will try his hand at archery in the future.
> 
> Very happy for him, and an incredible way to kick off a hunting career. The buck rough scored 173"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


Hey I know that guy! The best fly fisherman I've seen!


----------



## BigDeer

Nice buck for your friend KY!

Where in OP are you? I went to BVN back in the 90s


----------



## kybeau

BigDeer said:


> Nice buck for your friend KY!
> 
> Where in OP are you? I went to BVN back in the 90s


I live around 159th and Quivira. Originally from Kentucky. Sounds like we are around the same age. I graduated HS in 95


----------



## BigDeer

Graduated in 94, lived over off of 119 and Antioch. Just saw BVN won its first state championship in football, pretty sweet. We were not good back in the 90s lol. Leaving for Fort Scott after my game tonight. Do you hunt close to OP?


----------



## ks_kiwi

Nice bucks guys!


----------



## Justin Spies

Congrats on the bucks Yooper!


----------



## shaffer88

BigDeer said:


> Graduated in 94, lived over off of 119 and Antioch. Just saw BVN won its first state championship in football, pretty sweet. We were not good back in the 90s lol. Leaving for Fort Scott after my game tonight. Do you hunt close to OP?


Yeah sad deal my nephew is a freshman starting on varsity for derby, and lost to BVN but hopefully it helps in the future


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mboswell17

Anyone else seeing almost no movement the last 2 days? Our new lease outside Tampa and have over 13 bucks on camera and have sat from sun up to sun down the last 2 days and have only seen a doe and a young 6 point the first day in the evening. The property has a lot of deep revenes and I assume they are just staying in there but very surprised not to be seeing more movement.


----------



## swkslampe

Mboswell17 said:


> Anyone else seeing almost no movement the last 2 days? Our new lease outside Tampa and have over 13 bucks on camera and have sat from sun up to sun down the last 2 days and have only seen a doe and a young 6 point the first day in the evening. The property has a lot of deep revenes and I assume they are just staying in there but very surprised not to be seeing more movement.


Rut officially ended Sunday here. Had fighting chasing & mature bucks cruising Thursday - Sunday, this week all feeding in fields together at last light with no other daylight activity.


----------



## kstatemallards

kybeau said:


> I live around 159th and Quivira. Originally from Kentucky. Sounds like we are around the same age. I graduated HS in 95


I live in Summerwood. Small world!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kybeau

BigDeer said:


> Graduated in 94, lived over off of 119 and Antioch. Just saw BVN won its first state championship in football, pretty sweet. We were not good back in the 90s lol. Leaving for Fort Scott after my game tonight. Do you hunt close to OP?


I do. My farm is west of Ottawa and I hunt some other ground within an hour of OP

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## kybeau

kstatemallards said:


> I live in Summerwood. Small world!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I live across the street from you in morse village estates 

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Mboswell17

swkslampe said:


> Rut officially ended Sunday here. Had fighting chasing & mature bucks cruising Thursday - Sunday, this week all feeding in fields together at last light with no other daylight activity.


Where are you located at?


----------



## zap

Two nights ago on the way back from the gym around 9pm I saw three 150+ bucks crossing the road within about a mile...its an area where you only see these type bucks if they are looking for doe in estrus.


----------



## kybeau

Everything I'm seeing is rut is on hold. I'm sure there will be a few still with/looking for does, but I think most are looking for a sandwich and cigarette


----------



## swkslampe

Mboswell17 said:


> Where are you located at?


West Ks Ford County.


----------



## livinadream

kspseshooter said:


> Good luck Brian
> 
> I’m currently in Beaumont, TX doing rebuilding from Harvey so no hunting for me till next week.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Off topic, I live near Beaumont, but work in Beaumont. I made out pretty well in the storm, but we in Southeast tx appreciate the help more than you could imagine. 

On topic, we also love coming to hunt in yalls great state. 









Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## kspseshooter

livinadream said:


> Off topic, I live near Beaumont, but work in Beaumont. I made out pretty well in the storm, but we in Southeast tx appreciate the help more than you could imagine.
> 
> On topic, we also love coming to hunt in yalls great state.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Happy to be able to donate a week of my time. 
I enjoyed it so much I might be back. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## outdrsman11

Went out for a doe tonight and ended up seeing 8-10 and only one half rack spike and a young looking 8 or 9 pt, hard to tell as he was 300 yds away in tall crp. Did not see any chasing going on, with all those does around if rut was still kicking there should have been some bucks on their trails. No shots on any does unfortunately. Could have shot one but I was trying to get it on video and well, that didn’t work out. 
Going to try again in the morning and then give it a rest for a week. Going to have my uncle down to hunt for a couple days next weekend. 
He’s got MS and doesn’t get around real well so I’m kind of throwing a couple spots together that will be easy access but still have a decent chance of killing something. He’s done a lot to help me since I started bowhunting in 2007 and has taught me a lot, so I’m really hoping to give him a good couple days. 
I think the weather is going to cooperate at least.


----------



## hunterhewi

Seen more rut activity this morning than i have the last 2 weeks. Cams showing everything moving at night. Just had 2 2yr olds make a scrape and bumping a couple does around. Grunted both within 15 yards. Wish a shooter would hurry up and do that


----------



## SDC

outdrsman11 said:


> Went out for a doe tonight and ended up seeing 8-10 and only one half rack spike and a young looking 8 or 9 pt, hard to tell as he was 300 yds away in tall crp. Did not see any chasing going on, with all those does around if rut was still kicking there should have been some bucks on their trails. No shots on any does unfortunately. Could have shot one but I was trying to get it on video and well, that didn’t work out.
> Going to try again in the morning and then give it a rest for a week. Going to have my uncle down to hunt for a couple days next weekend.
> He’s got MS and doesn’t get around real well so I’m kind of throwing a couple spots together that will be easy access but still have a decent chance of killing something. He’s done a lot to help me since I started bowhunting in 2007 and has taught me a lot, so I’m really hoping to give him a good couple days.
> I think the weather is going to cooperate at least.


Good n you for helping your uncle! I’ve got an uncle with very advanced MS, and with the help of his sons, and a bad boy biggie has taken two deer this year with an X-bow.


----------



## haole boy

my Kansas buck taken on 11/24


----------



## mdnabors

^^Beast! Congrats


----------



## zmax hunter

Nice 130s buck, congrats!


----------



## bowhunter9

zmax hunter said:


> Nice 130s buck, congrats!


Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYyotekiller

haole boy said:


> View attachment 6320247
> my Kansas buck taken on 11/24


Stud! Congrats. 

What did he score?


----------



## bowhunter9

haole boy said:


> View attachment 6320247
> my Kansas buck taken on 11/24


Post up the score and more pics so we can quit arguing lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haole boy

ATACH=CONFIG]6320599[/ATTACH]here's another pic, this buck has some nice mass on every measurement. Scored him at 161 in. He got a 4 in point off his rt. Base


----------



## bowhunter9

haole boy said:


> ATACH=CONFIG]6320599[/ATTACH]here's another pic, this buck has some nice mass on every measurement. Scored him at 161 in. He got a 4 in point off his rt. Base


Awesome!! Congrats


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haole boy

Thanks bowhunter9


----------



## zmax hunter

Much better pic, looked like the proverbial "long arm". I believe every inch, congrats again!


----------



## zap

Great buck, HB.

Love the mass......:cocktail:


----------



## bsstalker

Nice one haole!

I'm gonna be hard at it for a few days. Might even go out west. 

Muley hunters, which counties are best?


----------



## zmax hunter

Norton and Cheyenne, imo
I saw about 300 mulies in Cheyenne last yr, i only saw one 3yo, about 21" wide, maybe a 130/40 buck,..it was extremely cold, i started at Hoxi, but then i moved to St. Francis at The Dusty Farmer..take a good space heater for the room. Getting on the backside of the storm.

It was down to -21 when i was there last December

My adventure starts about post #2370

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3423129&page=5


----------



## zmax hunter

If you go west on I70, stop by and i will send my Heads Up Muley deke with you.


----------



## Hawkfarm

Here's what looks like an old, old doe. I haven't seen her before and I'd like to know how old she is. She reminds me of some old cows we've had and kept too long.


----------



## snoman4

Hawkfarm said:


> Here's what looks like an old, old doe. I haven't seen her before and I'd like to know how old she is. She reminds me of some old cows we've had and kept too long.


Hopefully its old age and not a disease like EHD or CWD..she looks really emaciated.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter9

Wrong time of year for EHD. She definitely looks poor


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zmax hunter

Thats OB's trophy, he missed.


----------



## REDVANES

zmax hunter said:


> Thats OB's trophy, he missed.


Bahahahaha!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KSandTXbowman

December 6th was a good evening. Been a good long season up to that point. I had good opportunities during the rut and unfortunately I hit my number one target buck that I have had four years of history at 17.7 yards on November 7th. Decoyed him in and was the first time seeing him on hoof. First time I have ever lost a deer with a grim reaper and a deer period that I hit right in the boil maker. I hired a guy with a hound and we looked for a few days. Lost blood after 200 yards. I still can’t figure out what happen. Either the head failed, caught one lung because the steep angle. I think the blood was def. lung and maybe even liver. I switched to late season path of hunting food. I had a bean field that was not combined and I hung a ladder stand noon for a north wind on the cold day of December 6th. I knew it was going to be a good day pressure was 30.30+ and it was 20 degrees that morning. As the sun went down I spot this toad 100 yards crossing a milo field and eventually came through the creek and up to 25 yards and fed on beans for 10 minutes before I had a clear shot. He went 30 yards and fell over. Shot with a bow during rifle season is always challenging. Weather, and game plan came together.


----------



## zap

Nice!


----------



## outdrsman11

My uncle got it done in the first 20 minutes of the hunt yesterday morning! I have zero pics or history with this buck and I am definitely jealous! I shot a great buck this year but wow, you just don’t see drops! I’ve never seen one in person before so I think I was more jacked up than he was !
The buck just came strolling in on the mowed lane with about a dozen does in tow. Didn’t have a clue we were there and walked right in front of us and my uncle shot him at about 8 yards with a .270 short mag. Went about 20 yards and piled up and the does scattered like a covey of quail coming up out of the grass. 
His crossbow string was reserved recently and they did a terrible job and I didn’t think he should shoot it. 
I’m glad I could help him get a good buck on the ground and have that memory. 
I taped the buck this morning and got 160 even but I wasn’t real sure how to measure the drop. Didn’t know which side to measure. Great mass, main beams and just under 21 inside. 
Hopefully he passed on some genetics !


----------



## snoman4

outdrsman11 said:


> My uncle got it done in the first 20 minutes of the hunt yesterday morning! I have zero pics or history with this buck and I am definitely jealous! I shot a great buck this year but wow, you just don’t see drops! I’ve never seen one in person before so I think I was more jacked up than he was !
> The buck just came strolling in on the mowed lane with about a dozen does in tow. Didn’t have a clue we were there and walked right in front of us and my uncle shot him at about 8 yards with a .270 short mag. Went about 20 yards and piled up and the does scattered like a covey of quail coming up out of the grass.
> His crossbow string was reserved recently and they did a terrible job and I didn’t think he should shoot it.
> I’m glad I could help him get a good buck on the ground and have that memory.
> I taped the buck this morning and got 160 even but I wasn’t real sure how to measure the drop. Didn’t know which side to measure. Great mass, main beams and just under 21 inside.
> Hopefully he passed on some genetics !
> View attachment 6328037
> View attachment 6328039


Wow what a great looking buck...love the mass and that drop is awesome..Congrats to your uncle.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## ks_kiwi

There is *no way* that buck can have any other name than CORKSCREW


----------



## SDC

Great story & buck, thanks for sharing!


----------



## zap

Great Buck!


----------



## BigDeer

Not a bow kill, I can't make it out while coaching basketball during bow season. I did kill the biggest bodied deer in my 30 some years of hunting. Old war horse 8 pt that I couldn't pass up. Not the best pic because my buddy has no skills with an iphone for trophy shots in the dark and it was warm so we had to hustle. Freezer was full so I had to bury the head (and my buddies rack too) in ice overnight until the taxidermist the next morning. You get the idea of the rack though


----------



## zap

Nice of you to keep him warm.....:lol:

Nice 8, BD.


----------



## BigDeer

zap said:


> Nice of you to keep him warm.....:lol:
> 
> Nice 8, BD.


Yeah looks like he's tucked away for a nap lol

Thx Zap!


----------



## zap

Nice sled.....:thumbs_up


----------



## BigDeer

zap said:


> Nice sled.....:thumbs_up


Works pretty handy for loading up deer in the truck with no mess in the bed. Also pulling kids around in the snow as well. Tough sled, got it from Dicks a few years ago, I want to say $70??


----------



## swkslampe

Great buck TX Bowman! I like the game plan you laid out. 
Well rifle is over, put that nasty orange stuff away for the year & Hittin it hard down this final stretch. Warm & windy here but this guy made it through & is in trouble if he shows up on wheat tonight. He looks hungry to me[emoji869]


----------



## NYyotekiller

swkslampe said:


> Great buck TX Bowman! I like the game plan you laid out.
> Well rifle is over, put that nasty orange stuff away for the year & Hittin it hard down this final stretch. Warm & windy here but this guy made it through & is in trouble if he shows up on wheat tonight. He looks hungry to me[emoji869]


That guy is a stud! Good luck getting on him.


----------



## kybeau

Anyone doing any am sits still? How is the action?


----------



## 101 airborne

I went yesterday AM , saw a nice 8pt at 60yds while hunting on the ground near creek crossing. He was definitely looking for does. Just not close enough for this old man.


----------



## bdmatson

This is not hunting related but I am looking for thoughts, opinions and recommendations.

Five years ago I shot a nice 8 point but was never able to recover it. Fast forward to this summer and our neighbor found the skull and antlers on their property while clear cutting some cedars and brush. Fast forward again to Sunday afternoon and I saw the skull laying next to their garage as my son and I were coming out of their pasture looking for a Christmas tree. I talked to him yesterday and he let me take the skull. Here is where the story gets a little depressing...

Between the time I saw the skull on Sunday afternoon and when I talked to him last night, he decided to cut the left antler off an inch or so above the pedicle to give to his dogs to chew on. Not sure why, after holding onto the skull for 3-4 months, he decided to do it on Sunday afternoon but it is what it is.

My questions for all you guys are:

1. If I could find a taxidermist who works on repairing antlers, would this be something they could try to fix as best they can and make it look like the antler was never sawn off?
2. Who would be a good person you know who has done work like this?

I live in NE KS north of Wamego but would be willing to travel for someone who might be able to help.

Thanks for any input. Below are pictures. The first one shows where the antler was sawn off. The second one gives you a rough idea of the overall size.

View attachment 6330243


----------



## ks_kiwi

If that guy Larson (deerworks? buckworks?) still works out of Rossville, he's pretty highly regarded and has worked on record book deer...


----------



## Wranglers71

Hey everyone , I'm new to the site and have recently started my bow hunting journey in Kansas. I moved here to the Topeka area in 2010 from Wyoming, needless to say it's been a cultural shock when it comes to hunting. I'm not very experienced in bow hunting or the tactics that go with it, and was hoping that I might be able to find a mentor in the area. Any help to fill the freezer would be greatly appreciated, hope to hear from yall soon.


----------



## bsstalker




----------



## zap

Nice mulie, he looks so peaceful....:wink:


----------



## bsstalker

Well, 1008 miles and 4 days of checking out WIHAs later I "catched" me one. Monday i started near Tribune and worked north to NW corner, saw a lot of deer. Tuesday i headed east and glassed a good one laying down with a couple deer(ended up being 9). I closed the distance and ended up in the wrong spot. Some does stood up, then a smaller buck w a beat up eye which blocked my shot at the bigger one when he stood up and off they trotted(amazing how many deer can hide under a rise). Wednesday I went farther east and drove down an access road and glassed two bucks about 3/4mi away. I parked back on the county road and started after them. A few minutes after finding them they got up and moved down the draw. I followed, lost sight and aquired again, and crawled close to the lip or rise of the draw to get within 40 yds. They were bedded down, the smaller looking north and the bigger looking south and i was east of them. The bigger one must have chameleon eyes because he snapped his head @ then stood up. They both took a few steps and stood perfect broadside @ 40. I shot and my arrow spiraled erratic and wasn't close, ugh! I guess I bent it (FMJ) crawling w my bow. Thursday I went back west and south a little a saw my buck with three nice up and comers, a dink and 6 does a little after day break. They had enough of my glassing from the truck and trotted over the hill. I pulled down an access road and gave chase. I found them and went @ a hill to get close. Either one saw me exit or they just wanted to relocate. I found them again (most of the does between me and the bucks) and backed out and drove @ another access road. Wind wasn't going to be much in my favor but gave it a go. Found them and got closer but by then some does had moved and they winded me. I followed them and the third time they saw me first. They were at the bottom of a bluff in some trees and when they ran out back up the bluff over to another finger a bunch more deer joined them. I slowly checked over every bluff for a long time. They ended up in a long draw on my way back to the truck and when I got close they exploded out of there, but this time the bucks split from the does and ran back to where I jumped them on the 2nd try. I aquired them again and devised a plan to wait for them where the finger draw met the main draw (which had water in it and a stock tank near). I wanted to get in an eroded washed out hole but thought they might see me. There was a giant gnarly leaning cottonwood right there and opted to get up in it. Not 30 minutes later a doe and fawn came down. She peed on her hocks and one of the other bucks(3.5 yr I assume) came over the rise followed. He was within 15 yards but branches were in the way. Then came my buck right down the trail and turned broadside at 30. At 4:30pm I made a bad shot, think I hit shoulder and deflected into the neck. I watched all but 6 inches of arrow flop back out of him. He trotted back up the hill and slowed down. He was hunched over, ears laid back and not walking a straight path and dissappeared over the hill. I waited for the other confused deer to dissappear and got down and thought if the broadhead is still in I should push him. I found blood, got to the hilltop and followed and jumped him shortly. I followed again(sun is down), finding coughed up coagulations of blood. He was headed to where I jumped them on try #3 but he died right on the edge of the bluff thankfully(1/2 mile from the shot). 

Guessing I walked over 6 miles, the whole time they stayed in this WIHA. It seems crazy and impossible to get close to that many pairs of eyes but my encounter Tuesday proved otherwise, that's why I stuck with it. That little bit of hope that they'd bed down in the right spot to get close enough to kept me going. He's no giant but I am Purdy damn happy. I think he's the oldest of the group. He was a scrapper w a broke off fork and split right ear. He was not the usual grey color, more the color of an elk.

Z, thanks for the deke offer! I didn't know how that'd work in late season and didn't want to have to worry about it crawling @. And you are right about which counties to concentrate on.

Anyone know where to send teeth to get it aged?


----------



## bsstalker

Thanks zap!

Why do pics turn sideways? ugh


----------



## zap

bsstalker said:


> Thanks zap!
> 
> Why do pics turn sideways? ugh


You need to rotate the pic before you load it......put the source on the puter and pull it up..then rotate it at the source.....then load it.


----------



## rmscustom

bsstalker said:


> Well, 1008 miles and 4 days of checking out WIHAs later I "catched" me one. Monday i started near Tribune and worked north to NW corner, saw a lot of deer. Tuesday i headed east and glassed a good one laying down with a couple deer(ended up being 9). I closed the distance and ended up in the wrong spot. Some does stood up, then a smaller buck w a beat up eye which blocked my shot at the bigger one when he stood up and off they trotted(amazing how many deer can hide under a rise). Wednesday I went farther east and drove down an access road and glassed two bucks about 3/4mi away. I parked back on the county road and started after them. A few minutes after finding them they got up and moved down the draw. I followed, lost sight and aquired again, and crawled close to the lip or rise of the draw to get within 40 yds. They were bedded down, the smaller looking north and the bigger looking south and i was east of them. The bigger one must have chameleon eyes because he snapped his head @ then stood up. They both took a few steps and stood perfect broadside @ 40. I shot and my arrow spiraled erratic and wasn't close, ugh! I guess I bent it (FMJ) crawling w my bow. Thursday I went back west and south a little a saw my buck with three nice up and comers, a dink and 6 does a little after day break. They had enough of my glassing from the truck and trotted over the hill. I pulled down an access road and gave chase. I found them and went @ a hill to get close. Either one saw me exit or they just wanted to relocate. I found them again (most of the does between me and the bucks) and backed out and drove @ another access road. Wind wasn't going to be much in my favor but gave it a go. Found them and got closer but by then some does had moved and they winded me. I followed them and the third time they saw me first. They were at the bottom of a bluff in some trees and when they ran out back up the bluff over to another finger a bunch more deer joined them. I slowly checked over every bluff for a long time. They ended up in a long draw on my way back to the truck and when I got close they exploded out of there, but this time the bucks split from the does and ran back to where I jumped them on the 2nd try. I aquired them again and devised a plan to wait for them where the finger draw met the main draw (which had water in it and a stock tank near). I wanted to get in an eroded washed out hole but thought they might see me. There was a giant gnarly leaning cottonwood right there and opted to get up in it. Not 30 minutes later a doe and fawn came down. She peed on her hocks and one of the other bucks(3.5 yr I assume) came over the rise followed. He was within 15 yards but branches were in the way. Then came my buck right down the trail and turned broadside at 30. At 4:30pm I made a bad shot, think I hit shoulder and deflected into the neck. I watched all but 6 inches of arrow flop back out of him. He trotted back up the hill and slowed down. He was hunched over, ears laid back and not walking a straight path and dissappeared over the hill. I waited for the other confused deer to dissappear and got down and thought if the broadhead is still in I should push him. I found blood, got to the hilltop and followed and jumped him shortly. I followed again(sun is down), finding coughed up coagulations of blood. He was headed to where I jumped them on try #3 but he died right on the edge of the bluff thankfully(1/2 mile from the shot).
> 
> Guessing I walked over 6 miles, the whole time they stayed in this WIHA. It seems crazy and impossible to get close to that many pairs of eyes but my encounter Tuesday proved otherwise, that's why I stuck with it. That little bit of hope that they'd bed down in the right spot to get close enough to kept me going. He's no giant but I am Purdy damn happy. I think he's the oldest of the group. He was a scrapper w a broke off fork and split right ear. He was not the usual grey color, more the color of an elk.
> 
> Z, thanks for the deke offer! I didn't know how that'd work in late season and didn't want to have to worry about it crawling @. And you are right about which counties to concentrate on.
> 
> Anyone know where to send teeth to get it aged?



So much fun hunting like that. I made two trips to Kansas this year chasing whitetails in the open like that. Never sealed the deal but had some close calls on very nice deer.


----------



## bsstalker

Thanks zap!

^I listened to a few podcasts with the guys from Whitetail Adrenaline, and their Kansas adventures got me pumped up! If I had not shot this guy I was gonna check out central KS Friday for some grassland whitetails.


----------



## kstatemallards

ks_kiwi said:


> If that guy Larson (deerworks? buckworks?) still works out of Rossville, he's pretty highly regarded and has worked on record book deer...


Please don’t take this guys advice if you ever want to see your deer again. I brought him two bucks about 6 years ago or so. On one of them it took me 1.5 years to get it back and I never got the second. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zmax hunter

I think you should easily be able to drill a couple small holes, cut off a nail to insert into the holes, leave maybe 1/16th exposed. Line up the antler and press to create an indent into the base..no drill those holes and cut new nails or pins..which are 1/2 to 3/4 long, to stick into the base holes..
I would then wet each antler..just get them damp..using a film of Gorilla glue on each mating surface..coat pins in holes, keep it 1/4" away from the edges...it foams up...
Probably need to figure a way to clamp them together before glueing..a bungie cord should work..
After it drys..24hr...just scrape the residue which foams out the crack..most wont see the cut..without looking.

Least ways, thats what i would do.


----------



## buckeyelongbeards




----------



## crankn101

bdmatson said:


> This is not hunting related but I am looking for thoughts, opinions and recommendations.
> 
> Five years ago I shot a nice 8 point but was never able to recover it. Fast forward to this summer and our neighbor found the skull and antlers on their property while clear cutting some cedars and brush. Fast forward again to Sunday afternoon and I saw the skull laying next to their garage as my son and I were coming out of their pasture looking for a Christmas tree. I talked to him yesterday and he let me take the skull. Here is where the story gets a little depressing...
> 
> Between the time I saw the skull on Sunday afternoon and when I talked to him last night, he decided to cut the left antler off an inch or so above the pedicle to give to his dogs to chew on. Not sure why, after holding onto the skull for 3-4 months, he decided to do it on Sunday afternoon but it is what it is.
> 
> My questions for all you guys are:
> 
> 1. If I could find a taxidermist who works on repairing antlers, would this be something they could try to fix as best they can and make it look like the antler was never sawn off?
> 2. Who would be a good person you know who has done work like this?
> 
> I live in NE KS north of Wamego but would be willing to travel for someone who might be able to help.
> 
> Thanks for any input. Below are pictures. The first one shows where the antler was sawn off. The second one gives you a rough idea of the overall size.


 Very easy to do yourself. Use a drill bit, metal dowel or wood even, and some two part epoxy. 

Look up how to color them using potassium permangenate if you want them colored.


----------



## kspseshooter

buckeyelongbeards said:


> View attachment 6335511


Nice buck!! Great pic!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buckeyelongbeards

Thanks ! Harper county


----------



## KS-Hoyt-Hunter

Found out tonight that the buck I was really hoping would make it to next year got killed during the gun season. I had gotten a pic of him in mid November. Couldn’t see his right side in the pic but his left side had 8 points. And they were long and heavy. I’m guessing the one side probably scored in the mid 70’s. Maybe more. 

I know the guy who killed him and I’m happy for him. He’s a good guy. The only part of the story that sucks is that he had broken his right side off right above the brow tines and the guy still shot him cause “if I didn’t someone else would have” which might be the case considering the other neighbor of the farm. There’s 3 neighbors right there. I hunt one farm, he hunts one and the third farm pretty much shoots everything that moves. And from the rumors I’ve heard, it doesn’t have to be in season or have a tag for it to be shot. 

I’m pretty bummed about it. He was a stud this year and might’ve been a really special deer next year. Having a pretty good pitty party at my house tonite. O well. It’s just an animal. Much more important things in life. 

There’s one other buck I’m hoping made it. Haven’t checked my cams in about a month so I’ll eventually get out to check em and see if I got any pics of him after gun season. 

Happy hunting to all who are still grinding. Hope you get a good Christmas present this year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ks_kiwi

kstatemallards said:


> Please don’t take this guys advice if you ever want to see your deer again. I brought him two bucks about 6 years ago or so. On one of them it took me 1.5 years to get it back and I never got the second.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ouch! That sucks! 
Sorry to hear it. 
Guess my info is sadly out of date. I'd heard a couple of good reports before I went to him about a mount in 2004 but just couldn't afford his prices, which I was assured were a result of the high quality work. Also got a buck in '07 with a badly busted up rack and was told that place would be able to 'repair or replace' the missing tines, but I never followed up.

Sounds like kstatemallards info is more current AND he has used this place. I defer to his experience.


----------



## kstatemallards

KS-Hoyt-Hunter said:


> Found out tonight that the buck I was really hoping would make it to next year got killed during the gun season. I had gotten a pic of him in mid November. Couldn’t see his right side in the pic but his left side had 8 points. And they were long and heavy. I’m guessing the one side probably scored in the mid 70’s. Maybe more.
> 
> I know the guy who killed him and I’m happy for him. He’s a good guy. The only part of the story that sucks is that he had broken his right side off right above the brow tines and the guy still shot him cause “if I didn’t someone else would have” which might be the case considering the other neighbor of the farm. There’s 3 neighbors right there. I hunt one farm, he hunts one and the third farm pretty much shoots everything that moves. And from the rumors I’ve heard, it doesn’t have to be in season or have a tag for it to be shot.
> 
> I’m pretty bummed about it. He was a stud this year and might’ve been a really special deer next year. Having a pretty good pitty party at my house tonite. O well. It’s just an animal. Much more important things in life.
> 
> There’s one other buck I’m hoping made it. Haven’t checked my cams in about a month so I’ll eventually get out to check em and see if I got any pics of him after gun season.
> 
> Happy hunting to all who are still grinding. Hope you get a good Christmas present this year.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Man that sucks. Do you have any pics of him?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AintNoGriz

Didn't have much luck this weekend. Saw 2 small bucks Saturday morning and then on another property Saturday night had 5 does comes by the stand. 

My last hurrah is gonna have to be this weekend. The good news is they are calling for cold temps! The bad news is they are calling for windy conditions all weekend. Booooooo!


----------



## KS-Hoyt-Hunter

kstatemallards said:


> Man that sucks. Do you have any pics of him?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don’t have any on my phone. I have one on my iPad. I’ll post it later.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AintNoGriz

Anyone else going out this weekend with the colder temps?


----------



## zap

I plan to start killin doe, have not hunted since 11/12.


----------



## KSQ2

It has been a crazy week at work, I'm planning on going missing next week! I'll be getting out Saturday, then Christmas afternoon, and hopefully at least 3 more evenings after Christmas. I just wish it was going to be colder, they've backed off on some of the colder temps in SEK.


----------



## fretburner79

All daytime traffic has completely dropped off for about a week now for me. Nothing on camera. Still getting lots of night traffic, though. I was out half a day yesterday and saw nothing. Going again this evening. Hopefully this cold front will trigger some movement. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zap

Go and get em fellas! I wish everyone still hunting the best of luck.....


----------



## sapper1

Went out this past Sunday. About 2pm the folks that live on adjoining property came outside and and started messing around. They got a little close to the property line and jumped up a nice buck that ran right past may stand. This weekend will be my last time this season.


----------



## KSQ2

zap said:


> Go and get em fellas! I wish everyone still hunting the best of luck.....


Thanks Zap, been a strange year with you tagging out early, I'm more used to your "let's go get em!" than your "you go get em!"


----------



## zap

I am going to be all 'go get em' here fairly soon when I go after a few public land doe.

I got tired of watching decent bucks walk past and accepted the reality of my hunting...I do not like to sit for long periods of time waiting for the great buck. I am just glad I found him after putting a bad hit on him.


----------



## zap

Its 'officially' cold.......:wink:

Hit em hard, fellas!


----------



## kybeau

Tonight is gonna be my last go at it for the season. Taking my 11 year old out to try to fill his tag. Conditions are about perfect.


----------



## zap

Good luck to you folks!

:cocktail:


----------



## Rcollette

Starting to look into planting some trees next spring as a food plot in western Kansas (trego county). Looking to plant along an existing tree line and some what wooded area of mostly cottonwoods with a few red cedars along a field edge. Anybody have any experience or knowledge of which trees would grow best in this part of the state? Was thinking of ordering some chinkapin oaks from the Kansas forest conservation. Was also looking into crabapple, persimmon or some fruit bearing tree but not sure how well they would establish. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AintNoGriz

Well, I’ve officially call d it a season. Put all the hunting gear back away in the basement and cleaned up the garage. Washed my clothes and put them away in the totes. My FIL, son and I all are eating tag soup. Be in Topeka next weekend for family Christmas so this weekend was it. 

Did not see one shooter from stand all year.


----------



## catscratch

Rcollette said:


> Starting to look into planting some trees next spring as a food plot in western Kansas (trego county). Looking to plant along an existing tree line and some what wooded area of mostly cottonwoods with a few red cedars along a field edge. Anybody have any experience or knowledge of which trees would grow best in this part of the state? Was thinking of ordering some chinkapin oaks from the Kansas forest conservation. Was also looking into crabapple, persimmon or some fruit bearing tree but not sure how well they would establish.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Might try Sawtooth oak but my experience is that they are an early producer (Sept/Oct). I have several crabs/pears/apples planted but I'm east of you quite a bit. I would recommend calling the nursery and telling them where you are and what you want out of a tree. For instance; drop times, disease resistance, and zone will matter for you. I've had good luck with Turkey Creek...

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## kstatemallards

AintNoGriz said:


> Well, I’ve officially call d it a season. Put all the hunting gear back away in the basement and cleaned up the garage. Washed my clothes and put them away in the totes. My FIL, son and I all are eating tag soup. Be in Topeka next weekend for family Christmas so this weekend was it.
> 
> Did not see one shooter from stand all year.


Dang that sucks. Happens to everyone though. Sometimes the bucks just aren’t on the property. 

On one of my leases there’s nothing but turds and there’s typically some solid bucks running around. Hard to kill a mature buck if they don’t exist. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KS-Hoyt-Hunter

kstatemallards said:


> Man that sucks. Do you have any pics of him?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Here’s the only pic I got of him. Not the best picture. But from the hero shots I saw I would guess he was in the 70’s at least on his left side. This pic doesn’t do him justice. O well. I talked to the guy who killed him at our church’s Christmas Eve service. Super nice guy. If someone was gonna kill him I’m glad it was him. 

I am excited to hopefully maybe find out what buck it was who broke him off. The only buck I’ve seen all year that could maybe do it was the buck I killed and I killed him a week before this picture was taken and he wasn’t broke yet. So he must be a big one. 













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zmax hunter

http://www.bowsite.com/bowsite/feat...rtcard2017/staterank_details.cfm?state=Kansas

Any Kansas hunting Bowsiters care to leave a grade?

Ks is usually better than the nr hunters state, which is why they come. And usually going downhill from the resident hunters perspective.


----------



## ks_kiwi

zap said:


> Its 'officially' cold.......:wink:


oh man.... the "island guys" are really feeling it


----------



## Coyotehawk

Bibs, coat and IWOM made for a real easy sit today in 19 degree temp. Looking to finish off the season strong despite the temps. Only had one small half rack come in to feed on the boss buck and that was it.


----------



## KSQ2

zmax hunter said:


> http://www.bowsite.com/bowsite/feat...rtcard2017/staterank_details.cfm?state=Kansas
> 
> Any Kansas hunting Bowsiters care to leave a grade?
> 
> Ks is usually better than the nr hunters state, which is why they come. And usually going downhill from the resident hunters perspective.


Pat is such a dork, "Kansas is doing something right..." He spends $4500 dollars on as close to a canned hunt as you can have on non-high fenced ground (I know, I hunted those stands years ago, and there wasn't a pile of corn in front of every one of them back then). What he does is NOT representative of the state and most hunters.


----------



## KSQ2

Sunday is going to be brutal... I can't wait!!:wink:


----------



## kansas_hick

Anyone having any luck seeing anything in these cold temps if so at what hours


----------



## Hawkfarm

KSQ2 said:


> Sunday is going to be brutal... I can't wait!!:wink:





kansas_hick said:


> Anyone having any luck seeing anything in these cold temps if so at what hours


Tuesday evening the deer were on their feet by 3:30 pm but it was bitterly cold. Yesterday morning I watched 3 bucks running a doe over a 25 minute period. She disappeared 4 time with bucks on her tail and then she Reappeared by herself only to have the bucks reappear on her trail the first three times. The last time she reappeared the bucks did not. All between 7 and 7:25 am. Last night the deer were on their feet by 4pm. Slow morning this morning but the deer I saw were after 8:45. This evening the deer weren't out until just at 5. I have a couple of wheat food plots and no one near us planted any wheat this year.


----------



## zap

Deer have been out to eat well before sunset around here all week.


----------



## KCDomer

kansas_hick said:


> Anyone having any luck seeing anything in these cold temps if so at what hours


Hunted Tuesday night in brutally cold temps and had 8 does and 4 bucks (2 mature/shooters) in the clover food plot at 5pm. Had a 2.5 yr old buck pushing some of the does through the field. It was eerily quite up to that point, but once they started they just poured in. Buddy of mine had the same experience at his place.

Wednesday morning wasn’t hunting, but ran by the farm and had does feeding in the field late morning. 

Good luck - this weekend should be good. Be sure to stay warm. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KSQ2

Kind of a strange evening last night, I was over food, as were my dad and a buddy. All of us were in SEK, and not one of us saw a deer, kind of strange. I will be on my best spot Saturday and Sunday evenings, hoping for a different outcome for sure.


----------



## Dafis

Around noon on Tuesday had 5 bucks follow a doe across the pasture into the woods, none big enough to shoot though. Talked to a nearby landowner who told me that the previous night there were 35 deer on an uncut bean field about a mile up the creek I hunt on. I'm done for the season


----------



## Coyotehawk

Giving it one last hoorah this evening. Haven’t had much luck this week so hopefully things will be different tonight. Good luck and stay warm to the rest of you settin tonight. I’m snuggled in the IWOM again and feelin just fine.


----------



## zap

FYI:

from now on Kansas hunting license is good for 365 days from purchase date, not a 1/1 thru 12/31 thing anymore.


----------



## hunterhewi

zap said:


> FYI:
> 
> from now on Kansas hunting license is good for 365 days from purchase date, not a 1/1 thru 12/31 thing anymore.


Bout time they do it that way


----------



## zap

Someone needs to get the 2018 thread going......


----------



## bowhunter9

zap said:


> FYI:
> 
> from now on Kansas hunting license is good for 365 days from purchase date, not a 1/1 thru 12/31 thing anymore.


Does this apply to NR also?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zap

I do not see why it would be different. But I am not concerned with that so I did not ask.

620-672-5911.


----------



## bowhunter9

zap said:


> I do not see why it would be different. But I am not concerned with that so I did not ask.
> 
> 620-672-5911.


They are, for anyone else that’s concerned. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kspseshooter

Looks like antlerless in unit 19 is open for rifle hunting till Jan 31 now?? 
http://ksoutdoors.com/KDWPT-Info/Ne...hitetail-Season-Provides-One-Last-Opportunity


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zap

From 1/15 thru 1/31 any deer killed with a rifle requires a special 'in person' check in with the warden. Just contact Entwhistle and he will take care of that for you.


----------



## kspseshooter

That article is worded like it is open for rifle. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zmax hunter

http://ksoutdoors.com/Hunting/Big-Game-Information/Deer

Click on "season information"

Its archery only kspse, you cant always trust martys info to be true or accurate.


----------



## zap

zmax hunter said:


> http://ksoutdoors.com/Hunting/Big-Game-Information/Deer
> 
> Click on "season information"
> 
> Its archery only kspse, you cant always trust martys info to be true or accurate.
> 
> View attachment 6352465



:lol:

The blind leading the I cannot see,,,,,,,


----------



## kansas_hick

Would it be to late to put the cameras back out to see what made it thru the season? (or) Have the bucks dropped their antlers all ready?


----------



## catscratch

kansas_hick said:


> Would it be to late to put the cameras back out to see what made it thru the season? (or) Have the bucks dropped their antlers all ready?


Most are still holding.


----------



## KSWoodsman

I still have one out, haven't checked in weeks, I'll have to take a look just for fun.


----------



## catscratch

I just check my cam on the yard plot. Not even one side sheded yet.









Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## kansas_hick

Cool thanks guys


----------



## zap

Defiantly not warm out....:wink:


----------



## yellowriver

Since the tv shows have sent everyone to kansas and most have to shoot every 2 year old that walks by, my hunting has gone to hell. Heres a real offer to kansas locals. If someone can lead me to a good piece of ground that I can lease long term, That person will be rewarded with hunting with me for free. PM if interested.


----------



## KCDomer

Anyone seeing head gear dropping yet?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shaffer88

yellowriver said:


> Since the tv shows have sent everyone to kansas and most have to shoot every 2 year old that walks by, my hunting has gone to hell. Heres a real offer to kansas locals. If someone can lead me to a good piece of ground that I can lease long term, That person will be rewarded with hunting with me for free. PM if interested.


How much you wanting to spend


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catscratch

KCDomer said:


> Anyone seeing head gear dropping yet?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nope... but I've talked with a few people who have seen some that have dropped.


----------



## pinwheeled

yellowriver said:


> Since the tv shows have sent everyone to kansas and most have to shoot every 2 year old that walks by, my hunting has gone to hell. Heres a real offer to kansas locals. If someone can lead me to a good piece of ground that I can lease long term, That person will be rewarded with hunting with me for free. PM if interested.


Too bad I am not a local.


----------



## KCDomer

Has a 2018 thread been started yet? The search feature is pretty hit or miss for me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerm

Couldn't find one either...so I started a new one.


----------

